# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  सम्पूर्ण आयुर्वेद  भाग = ( २ )

## ravi chacha

*घर-घर में पहुँचाओ स्वास्थ्य का खजाना*

----------


## ravi chacha

> दुर्बल विचारों को हटाने के लिए प्रयोग


मैं शरीर को जानता हूँ, मन को जानता हूँ, इन्द्रियों को जानता हूँ, मन में आये हुए काम, क्रोध, भय आदि के विचारों को जानता हूँ। इसलिए शरीर की अवस्था और मन के सुख-दुःख मुझे स्पर्श नहीं कर सकते....।' ऐसे विचार बार-बार करो। हो सके तो कभी-कभी किसी कमरे में या एकांत स्थान पर अकेले बैठकर अपने आप से पूछोः 'क्या मैं शरीर हूँ ?' खूब गहराई से पूछो। जब तक भीतर से उत्तर न मिले तब तक बार बार पूछते रहो। भीतर से उत्तर मिलेगाः 'नहीं, मैं वह शरीर नहीं हूँ।' तो फिर शरीर के सुख दुःख और उसके सम्बन्धियों के शरीर के सुख-दुःख क्या मेरे सुख-दुःख हैं ?' उत्तर मिलेगाः 'नहीं.... मैं शरीर नहीं तो शरीर के सुख-दुःख और उसके सम्बन्धियों के शरीर के सुख-दुःख मेरे कैसे हो सकते हैं ?' फिर पूछोः ' तो क्या मैं मन या बुद्धि का बार-बार चिन्तन करना दुर्बल विचारों और दुर्भाग्य को निकालने का एक अनुभवसिद्ध इलाज है। इसका प्रयोग अवश्य करना। 'ॐ' का पावन जप करते जाना और आगे बढ़ते जाना। प्रभु के नाम का स्मरण और परमात्मा से प्रेम करते रहना।

----------


## loverboymonty

acha hai dost lage raho

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेदः निर्दोष एवं उत्कृष्ट चिकित्सा-पद्धति
आयुर्वेद एक निर्दोष चिकित्सा पद्धति है। इस चिकित्सा पद्धति से रोगों का पूर्ण उन्मूलन होता है और इसकी कोई भी औषध दुष्प्रभाव (साईड इफेक्ट) उत्पन्न नहीं करती। आयुर्वेद में अंतरात्मा में बैठकर समाधिदशा में खोजी हुई स्वास्थ्य की कुंजियाँ हैं। एलोपैथी में रोग की खोज के विकसित साधन तो उपलब्ध हैं लेकिन दवाइयों की प्रतिक्रिया (रिएक्शन) तथा दुष्प्रभाव (साईड इफेक्टस) बहुत हैं। अर्थात् दवाइयाँ निर्दोष नहीं हैं क्योंकि वे दवाइयाँ बाह्य प्रयोगों एवं बहिरंग साधनों द्वारा खोजी गई हैं। आयुर्वेद में अर्थाभाव, रूचि का अभाव तथा वर्षों की गुलामी के कारण भारतीय खोजों और शास्त्रों के प्रति उपेक्षा और हीन दृष्टि के कारण चरक जैसे ऋषियों और भगवान अग्निवेष जैसे महापुरुषों की खोजों का फायदा उठाने वाले उन्नत मस्तिष्कवाले वैद्य भी उतने नहीं रहे और तत्परता से फायदा उठाने वाले लोग भी कम होते गये। इसका परिणाम अभी दिखायी दे रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम अपने दिव्य और सम्पूर्ण निर्दोष औषधीय उपचारों की उपेक्षा करके अपने साथ अन्याय कर रहे हैं। सभी भारतवासियों को चाहिए कि आयुर्वेद को विशेष महत्त्व दें और उसके अध्ययन में सुयोग्य रूचि लें। आप विश्वभर के डॉक्टरों का सर्वे करके देखें तो एलोपैथी का शायद ही कोई ऐसा डॉक्टर मिले जो 80 साल की उम्र में पूर्ण स्वस्थ, प्रसन्न, निर्लोभी हो। लेकिन आयुर्वेद के कई वैद्य 80 साल की उम्र में भी निःशुल्क उपचार करके दरिद्रनारायणों की सेवा करने वाले, भारतीय संस्कृति की सेवा करने वाले स्वस्थ सपूत हैं।
(एक जानकारी के अनुसार 2000 से भी अधिक दवाइयाँ, ज्यादा हानिकारक होने के कारण अमेरिका और जापान में जिनकी बिक्री पर रोक लगायी जाती है, अब भारत में बिक रही हैं। तटस्थ नेता स्वर्गीय मोरारजी देसाई उन दवाइयों की बिक्री पर बंदिश लगाना चाहते थे और बिक्री योग्य दवाइयों पर उनके दुष्प्रभाव हिन्दी में छपवाना चाहते थे। मगर अंधे स्वार्थ व धन के लोभ के कारण मानव-स्वास्थ्य के साथ खिलवाड़ करने वाले दवाई बनाने वाली कंपनियों के संगठन ने उन पर रोक नहीं लगने दी। ऐसा हमने-आपने सुना है।)
अतः हे भारतवासियो ! हानिकारक रसायनों से और कई विकृतियों से भरी हुई एलोपैथी दवाइयों को अपने शरीर में डालकर अपने भविष्य को अंधकारमय न बनायें।
शुद्ध आयुर्वेदिक उपचार-पद्धति और भगवान के नाम का आश्रय लेकर अपना शरीर स्वस्थ व मन प्रसन्न रखो और बुद्धि में बुद्धिदाता का प्रसाद पाकर शीघ्र ही महान आत्मा, मुक्तात्मा बन जाओ।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अंग्रेजी दवाइयों से सावधान !*सावधान ! आप जो जहरीली अंग्रेजी दवाइयाँ खा रहे हैं उनके परिणाम का भी जरा विचार कर लें।
वर्ल्ड हेल्थ आर्गेनाइजेशन ने भारत सरकार को 72000 के करीब दवाइयों के नाम लिखकर उन पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने का अनुरोध किया है। क्यों ? क्योंकि ये जहरीली दवाइयाँ दीर्घ काल तक पेट में जाने के बाद यकृत, गुर्दे और आँतों पर हानिकारक असर करती हैं, जिससे मनुष्य के प्राण तक जा सकते हैं।
कुछ वर्ष पहले न्यायाधीश हाथी साहब की अध्यक्षता में यह जाँच करने के लिए एक कमीशन बनाया गया था कि इस देश में कितनी दवाइयाँ जरूरी हैं और कितनी बिन जरूरी हैं जिन्हें कि विदेशी कम्पनियाँ केवल मुनाफा कमाने के लिए ही बेच रही हैं। फिर उन्होंने सरकार को जो रिपोर्ट दी, उसमें केवल 117 दवाइयाँ ही जरूरी थीं और 8400 दवाइयाँ बिल्कुल बिनजरूरी थीं। उन्हें विदेशी कम्पनियाँ भारत में मुनाफा कमाने के लिए ही बेच रही थीं और अपने ही देश के कुछ डॉक्टर लोभवश इस षडयंत्र में सहयोग कर रहे थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

पैरासिटामोल नामक दवाई, जिसे लोग बुखार को तुरंत दूर करने के लिए या कम करने के लिए प्रयोग कर रहे हैं, वही दवाई जापान में पोलियो का कारण घोषित करके प्रतिबन्धित कर दी गयी है। उसके बावजूद भी प्रजा का प्रतिनिधित्व करनेवाली सरकार प्रजा का हित न देखते हुए शायद केवल अपना ही हित देख रही है।
सरकार कुछ करे या न करे लेकिन आपको अगर पूर्ण रूप से स्वस्थ रहना है तो आप इन जहरीली दवाइयों का प्रयोग बंद करें और करवायें। भारतीय संस्कृति ने हमें आयुर्वेद के द्वारा जो निर्दोष औषधियों की भेंट की हैं उन्हें अपनाएँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

साथ ही आपको यह भी ज्ञान होना चाहिए कि शक्ति की दवाइयों के रूप में आपको, प्राणियों का मांस, रक्त, मछली आदि खिलाये जा रहे हैं जिसके कारण आपका मन मलिन, संकल्पशक्ति कम हो जाती है। जिससे साधना में बरकत नहीं आती। इससे आपका जीवन खोखला हो जाता है। एक संशोधनकर्ता ने बताया कि ब्रुफेन नामक दवा जो आप लोग दर्द को शांत करने के लिए खा रहे हैं उसकी केवल 1 मिलीग्राम मात्रा दर्द निवारण के लिए पर्याप्त है, फिर भी आपको 250 मिलीग्राम या इससे दुगनी मात्रा दी जाती है। यह अतिरिक्त मात्रा आपके यकृत और गुर्दे को बहुत हानि पहुँचाती है। साथ में आप साइड इफेक्टस का शिकार होते हैं वह अलग !

----------


## ravi chacha

घाव भरने के लिए प्रतिजैविक (एन्टीबायोटिक्स) अंग्रेजी दवाइयाँ लेने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है।
किसी भी प्रकार का घाव हुआ हो, टाँके लगवाये हों या न लगवाये हों, शल्यक्रिया (ऑपरेशन) का घव हो, अंदरूनी घाव हो या बाहरी हो, घाव पका हो या न पका हो लेकिन आपको प्रतिजैविक लेकर जठरा, आँतों, यकृत एवं गुर्दों को साइड इफेक्ट द्वारा बिगाड़ने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है वरन् निम्नांकित पद्धति का अनुसरण करें-
घाव को साफ करने के लिए ताजे गोमूत्र का उपयोग करें। बाद में घाव पर हल्दी का लेप करें।
एक से तीन दिन तक उपवास रखें। ध्यान रखें कि उपवास के दौरान केवल उबालकर ठंडा किया हुआ या गुनगुना गर्म पानी ही पीना है, अन्य कोई भी वस्तु खानी-पीनी नहीं है। दूध भी नहीं लेना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उपवास के बाद जितने दिन उपवास किया हो उतने दिन केवल मूँग को उबाल कर जो पानी बचता है वही पानी पीना है। मूँग का पानी क्रमशः गाढ़ा कर सकते हैं।
मूँग के पानी के बाद क्रमशः मूँग, खिचड़ी, दाल-चावल, रोटी-सब्जी इस प्रकार सामान्य खुराक पर आ जाना है।
कब्ज जैसा हो तो रोज 1 चम्मच हरड़े का चूर्ण सुबह अथवा रात को पानी के साथ लें। जिनके शरीर की प्रकृति ऐसी हो कि घाव होने पर तुरंत पक जाय, उन्हें त्रिफल गूगल नामक 3-3 गोली दिन में 3 बार पानी के साथ लेनी चाहिए।
सुबह 50 ग्राम गोमूत्र तथा दिन में 2 बार 3-3 ग्राम हल्दी के चूर्ण का सेवन करने से अधिक लाभ होता है। पुराने घाव में चन्द्रप्रभा वटी की 2-2 गोलियाँ दिन में 2 बार लें। जात्यादि तेल अथवा मलहम से व्रणरोपण करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद की सलाह के बिना शल्यक्रिया कभी न करवायें
डॉक्टरों के बारे में दो साधकों के कटु अनुभव यहाँ प्रस्तुत हैं- 'मेरी पत्नी गर्भवती थी। उसे उलटी, उबकाई एवं पेट में दर्द होने लगा तो डॉक्टर को दिखाया। डॉक्टर ने सोनोग्राफी करके हमें कहाः 'अभी तुरंत ऑपरेशन(शल्यक्रिया) करवाओ। गर्भ टयूब में है और टयूब फट जायेगी तो माँ और बच्चा, दोनों की जान खतरे में पड़ जायेगी।'
हम सूरत आश्रम में आये। 'साँई श्री लीलाशाहजी उपचार केन्द्र' में वैद्यराज जी के समक्ष सारी परिस्थिति बतायी। उन्होंने उपचार शुरु किया। केवल गैस एवं मल मूत्र के रुके रहने के कारण पेट में दर्द था। टबबाथ, दवा एवं अर्कपत्र-स्वेदन देते ही 10-15 मिनट में दर्द कम हो गया एवं दो-तीन घंटे में सब ठीक हो गया। दूसरे दिन सोनोग्राफी की रिपोर्ट देखकर वैद्यराज ने कहाः 'इस रिपोर्ट में तो गर्भ टयूब में है ऐसा कुछ लिखा ही नहीं है।'
हमने बताया कि डॉक्टर साहब ने स्वयं ऐसा कहा था। आज भी मेरी पत्नी का स्वास्थ्य अच्छा है। शायद पैसों के लोभ में डॉक्टर ऑपरेशन करने की सलाह देते हों तो मानवता के इस व्यवसाय में कसाईपना घुस गया है, ऐसा कहना पड़ेगा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

'मेरी धर्मपत्नी गर्भवती थी उसके पेट में दर्द तथा मूत्र में रूकावट की तकलीफ थी। डॉक्टरों ने कहाः 'तुरंत ऑपरेशन करके मूत्रनली खोलकर देखनी पड़ेगी। ऑपरेशन के दौरान आगे जैसा दिखेगा वैसा निर्णय करके ऑपरेशन में आगे बढ़ना पड़ेगा।'
हमने बात वैद्यराज से कही तो उन्होंने हमें तुरंत सूरत आश्रम बुला लिया। उन्होंने मूत्रकृच्छ्र रोग की चिकित्सा की तो दर्द ठीक हो गया। पेशाब भी खुलकर आने लगा। आज भी मेरी धर्मपत्नी ठीक है।
अगर मैं डॉक्टरों के कहे अनुसार पत्नी का ऑपरेशन करवा देता तो वर्षों तक मनौतियाँ मानने के बाद जो गर्भ रहा था, उसको हम खो बैठते, भ्रूणहत्या का घोर पाप सिर पर लेते, स्वास्थ्य और धन की कितनी सारी हानि होती ! हमारे जैसे असंख्य देशवासी, कुछ नासमझ तो कुछ कसाई वृत्ति के लोगों से शोषित होने से बचें, यही सभी से प्रार्थना है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

आम जनता को सलाह है कि आप किसी भी प्रकार की शल्यक्रिया कराने से पहले आयुर्वेद विशेषज्ञ की सलाह अवश्य लेना। इससे शायद आप शल्यक्रिया की मुसीबत, एलोपैथी दवाओं के साईड इफेक्ट तथा स्वास्थ्य एवं आर्थिक बरबादी से बच जायेंगे।
कई बार शल्यक्रिया करवाने के बावजूद भी रोग पूर्ण रूप से ठीक नहीं होता और फिर से वही तकलीफ शुरुर हो जाती है। मरीज शारीरिक-मानसिक-आर्थिक यातनाएँ भुगतता रहता है। वे ही रोग कई बार आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा से कम खर्च में जड़-मूल से मिट जाते हैं।
कई बड़े रोगों में शल्यक्रिया के बाद भी तकलीफ बढ़ती हुई दिखती है। शल्यक्रिया की कोई गारन्टी नहीं होती। कभी ऐसा होता है कि जो रोगी बिना शल्यक्रिया के कम पीड़ा से जी सके, वही रोगी शल्यक्रिया के बाद ज्यादा पीड़ा भुगतकर कम समय में ही मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो जाता है।
आयुर्वेद में भी शल्यचिकित्सा को अंतिम उपचार बताया गया है। जब रोगी को औषधि उपचार आदि चिकित्सा के बाद भी लाभ न हो तभी शल्यक्रिया की सलाह दी जाती है। लेकिन आजकल तो सीधे ही शल्यक्रिया करने की मानों, प्रथा ही चल पड़ी है। हालाँकि मात्र दवाएँ लेने से ही कई रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं, शल्यक्रिया की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं होती।
लोग जब शीघ्र रोगमुक्त होना चाहते हैं तब एलोपैथी की शरण जाते हैं। फिर सब जगह से हैरान-परेशान होकर एवं आर्थिक रूप से बरबाद होकर आयुर्वेद की शरण में आते हैं एवं यहाँ भी अपेक्षा रखते हैं कि जल्दी अच्छे हो जायें। यदि आरंभ से ही वे आयुर्वेद के कुशल वैद्य के पास चिकित्सा करवायें तो उपर्युक्त तकलीफों से बच सकते हैं। अतः सभी को स्वास्थ्य के सम्बन्ध में सजग-सतर्क रहना चाहिए एवं अपनी आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा पद्धति का लाभ लेना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*टॉन्सिल्स की शल्यक्रिया कभी नहीं*यह रोग बालक, युवा, प्रौढ़ – सभी को होता है किंतु बालकों में विशेष रूप से पाया जाता है। जिन बालकों की कफ-प्रकृति होती है, उनमें यह रोग देखने में आता है। गला कफ का स्थान होता है। बच्चों को मीठे पदार्थ और फल ज्यादा खिलाने से, बच्चों के अधिक सोने से(विशेषकर दिन में) उनके गले में कफ एकत्रित होकर गलतुण्डिका शोथ(टॉन्सिल्स की सूजन) रोग हो जाता है। इससे गले में खाँसी, खुजली एवं दर्द के साथ-साथ सर्दी एवं ज्वर रहता है, जिससे बालकों को खाने-पीने में व नींद में तकलीफ होती है।
बार-बार गलतुण्डिका शोथ होने से शल्यचिकित्सक(सर्ज  ) तुरंत शल्यक्रिया करने की सलाह देते हैं। अगर यह औषधि से शल्यक्रिया से गलतुण्डिका शोथ दूर होता है, लेकिन उसके कारण दूर नहीं होते। उसके कारण के दूर नहीं होने से छोटी-मोटी तकलीफें मिटती नहीं, बल्कि बढ़ती रहती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

40 वर्ष पहले एक विख्यात डॉक्टर ने रीडर्स डायजेस्ट में एक लेख लिखा था जिसमें गलतुण्डिका शोथ की शल्यक्रिया करवाने को मना किया था।
बालकों ने गलतुण्डिका शोथ की शल्यक्रिया करवाना – यह माँ-बाप के लिए महापाप है क्योंकि ऐसा करने से बालकों की जीवनशक्ति का ह्रास होता है।
निसर्गोपचारक श्री धर्मचन्द्र सरावगी ने लिखा हैः 'मैंने टॉन्सिल्स के सैंकड़ों रोगियों को बिना शल्यक्रिया के ठीक होते देखा है।'
कुछ वर्ष पहले इंग्लैण्ड और आस्ट्रेलिया के पुरुषों ने अनुभव किया कि टॉन्सिल्स की शल्यक्रिया से पुरुषत्व में कमी आ जाती है और स्त्रीत्व के कुछ लक्षण उभरने लगते हैं।
इटालियन कान्सोलेन्ट, मुंबई से प्रकाशित इटालियन कल्चर नामक पत्रिका के अंक नं. 1,2,3 (सन् 1955) में भी लिखा थाः 'बचपन में टॉन्सिल्स की शल्यक्रिया करानेवालों के पुरुषत्व में कमी आ जाती है। बाद में डॉ. नोसेन्ट और गाइडो कीलोरोली ने 1973 में एक कमेटी की स्थापना कर इस पर गहन शोधकार्य किया। 10 विद्वानों ने ग्रेट ब्रिटेन एवं संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका के लाखों पुरुषों पर परीक्षण करके उपर्युक्त परिणाम पाया तथा इस खतरे को लोगों के सामने रखा।

----------


## ravi chacha

शोध का परिणाम जब लोगों को जानने को मिला तो उन्हें आश्चर्य हुआ ! टॉन्सिल्स की शल्यक्रिया से सदा थकान महसूस होती है तथा पुरुषत्व में कमी आने के कारण जातीय सुख में भी कमी हो जाती है और बार-बार बीमारी होती रहती है। जिन-जिन जवानों के टॉन्सिल्स की शल्यक्रिया हुई थी, वे बंदूक चलाने में कमजोर थे, ऐसा युद्ध के समय जानने में आया।
जिन बालकों के टॉन्सिल्स बढ़े हों ऐसे बालकों को बर्फ का गोला, कुल्फी, आइसक्रीम, बर्फ का पानी, फ्रिज का पानी, चीनी, गुड़, दही, केला, टमाटर, उड़द, ठंडा पानी, खट्टे-मीठे पदार्थ, फल, मिठाई, पिपरमिंट, बिस्कुट, चॉकलेट ये सब चीजें खाने को न दें। जो आहार ठंडा, चिकना, भारी, मीठा, खट्टा और बासी हो, वह उन्हें न दें।
दूध भी थोड़ा सा और वह भी डालकर दें। पानी उबला हुआ पिलायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

उपचार
टान्सिल्स के उपचार के लिए हल्दी सर्वश्रेष्ठ औषधि है। इसका ताजा चूर्ण टॉन्सिल्स पर दबायें, गरम पानी से कुल्ले करवायें और गले के बाहरी भाग पर इसका लेप करें तथा इसका आधा-आधा ग्राम चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर बार-बार चटाते रहें।
दालचीनी के आधे ग्राम से 2 ग्राम महीन पाऊडर को 20 से 30 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर चटायें।
टॉन्सिल्स के रोगी को अगर कब्ज हो तो उसे हरड़ दे। मुलहठी चबाने को दें। 8 से 20 गोली खदिरादिवटी या यष्टिमधु धनवटी या लवंगादिवटी चबाने को दें।
कांचनार गूगल का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ चटायें।
कफकेतु रस या त्रिभुवन कीर्तिरस या लक्ष्मीविलास रस(नारदीय) 1 से 2 गोली देवें।
आधे से 2 चम्मच अदरक का रस शहद में मिलाकर देवें।
त्रिफला या रीठा या नमक या फिटकरी के पानी से बार-बार कुल्ले करवायें।
सावधानी
गले में मफलर या पट्टी लपेटकर रखनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुखमय जीवन की कुंजियाँ**सनातन संस्कृति का महाभारत जैसा ग्रन्थ भी ईश्वरीय ज्ञान के साथ शरीर-स्वास्थ्य की कुंजियाँ धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर को पितामह भीष्म के द्वारा दिये गये उपदेशों के माध्यम से हम तक पहुँचता है। जीवन को सम्पूर्ण रूप से सुखमय बनाने का उन्नत ज्ञान सँजोये रखा है हमारे शास्त्रों नेः*
सदाचार से मनुष्य को आयु, लक्ष्मी तथा इस लोक और परलोक में कीर्ति की प्राप्ति होती है। दुराचारी मनुष्य इस संसार में लम्बी आयु नहीं पाता, अतः मनुष्य यदि अपना कल्याण करना चाहता हो तो क्यों न हो, सदाचार उसकी बुरी प्रवृत्तियों को दबा देता है। सदाचार धर्मनिष्ठ तथा सच्चरित्र पुरुषों का लक्षण है।
सदाचार ही कल्याण का जनक और कीर्ति को बढ़ानेवाला है, इसी से आयु की वृद्धि होती है और यही बुरे लक्षणों का नाश करता है। सम्पूर्ण आगमों में सदाचार ही श्रेष्ठ बतलाया गया है। सदाचार से धर्म उत्पन्न होता है और धर्म के प्रभाव से आयु की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *सनातन संस्कृति का महाभारत जैसा ग्रन्थ भी ईश्वरीय ज्ञान के साथ शरीर-स्वास्थ्य की कुंजियाँ धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर को पितामह भीष्म के द्वारा दिये गये उपदेशों के माध्यम से हम तक पहुँचता है। जीवन को सम्पूर्ण रूप से सुखमय बनाने का उन्नत ज्ञान सँजोये रखा है हमारे शास्त्रों नेः*


सदाचार से मनुष्य को आयु, लक्ष्मी तथा इस लोक और परलोक में कीर्ति की प्राप्ति होती है। दुराचारी मनुष्य इस संसार में लम्बी आयु नहीं पाता, अतः मनुष्य यदि अपना कल्याण करना चाहता हो तो क्यों न हो, सदाचार उसकी बुरी प्रवृत्तियों को दबा देता है। सदाचार धर्मनिष्ठ तथा सच्चरित्र पुरुषों का लक्षण है।
सदाचार ही कल्याण का जनक और कीर्ति को बढ़ानेवाला है, इसी से आयु की वृद्धि होती है और यही बुरे लक्षणों का नाश करता है। सम्पूर्ण आगमों में सदाचार ही श्रेष्ठ बतलाया गया है। सदाचार से धर्म उत्पन्न होता है और धर्म के प्रभाव से आयु की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मनुष्य धर्म का आचरण करते हैं और लोक कल्याणकारी कार्यों में लगे रहते हैं, उनके दर्शन न हुए हों तो भी केवल नाम सुनकर मानव-समुदाय उनमें प्रेम करने लगता है। जो मनुष्य नास्तिक, क्रियाहीन, गुरु और शास्त्र की आज्ञा का उल्लंघन करने वाले, धर्म को न जानने वाले, दुराचारी, शीलहीन, धर्म की मर्यादा को भंग करने वाले तथा दूसरे वर्ण की स्त्रियों से संपर्क रखने वाले हैं, वे इस लोक में अल्पायु होते हैं और मरने के बाद नरक में पड़ते हैं। जो सदैव अशुद्ध व चंचल रहता है, नख चबाता है, उसे दीर्घायु नहीं प्राप्त होती। ईर्ष्या करने से, सूर्योदय के समय और दिन में सोने से आयु क्षीण होती है। जो सदाचारी, श्रद्धालु, ईर्ष्यारहित, क्रोधहीन, सत्यवादी, हिंसा न करने वाला, दोषदृष्टि से रहित और कपटशून्य है, उसे दीर्घायु प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय से एक घंटा पहले जागकर धर्म और अर्थ के विषय में विचार करे। मौन रहकर दंतधावन करे। दंतधावन किये बिना देव पूजा व संध्या न करे। देवपूजा व संध्या किये बिना गुरु, वृद्ध, धार्मिक, विद्वान पुरुष को छोड़कर दूसरे किसी के पास न जाय। सुबह सोकर उठने के बाद पहले माता-पिता, आचार्य तथा गुरुजनों को प्रणाम करना चाहिए।
सूर्योदय होने तक कभी न सोये, यदि किसी दिन ऐसा हो जाय तो प्रायश्चित करे, गायत्री मंत्र का जप करे, उपवास करे या फलादि पर ही रहे।
स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर प्रातःकालीन संध्या करे। जो प्रातःकाल की संध्या करके सूर्य के सम्मुख खड़ा होता है, उसे समस्त तीर्थों में स्नान का फल मिलता है और वह सब पापों से छुटकारा पा जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूर्योदय के समय ताँबे के लोटे में सूर्य भगवान को जल(अर्घ्य) देना चाहिए। इस समय आँखें बन्द करके भ्रूमध्य में सूर्य की भावना करनी चाहिए। सूर्यास्त के समय भी मौन होकर संध्योपासना करनी चाहिए। संध्योपासना के अंतर्गत शुद्ध व स्वच्छ वातावरण में प्राणायाम व जप किये जाते हैं।
नियमित त्रिकाल संध्या करने वाले को रोजी रोटी के लिए कभी हाथ नहीं फैलाना पड़ता ऐसा शास्त्रवचन है। ऋषिलोग प्रतिदिन संध्योपासना से ही दीर्घजीवी हुए हैं।
वृद्ध पुरुषों के आने पर तरुण पुरुष के प्राण ऊपर की ओर उठने लगते हैं। ऐसी दशा में वह खड़ा होकर स्वागत और प्रणाम करता है तो वे प्राण पुनः पूर्वावस्था में आ जाते हैं।
किसी भी वर्ण के पुरुष को परायी स्त्री से संसर्ग नहीं करना चाहिए। परस्त्री सेवन से मनुष्य की आयु जल्दी ही समाप्त हो जाती है। इसके समान आयु को नष्ट करने वाला संसार में दूसरा कोई कार्य नहीं है। स्त्रियों के शरीर में जितने रोमकूप होते हैं उतने ही हजार वर्षों तक व्यभिचारी पुरुषों को नरक में रहना पड़ता है। रजस्वला स्त्री के साथ कभी बातचीत न करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

अमावस्या, पूर्णिमा, चतुर्दशी और अष्टमी तिथि को स्त्री-समागम न करे। अपनी पत्नी के साथ भी दिन में तथा ऋतुकाल के अतिरिक्त समय में समागम न करे। इससे आयु की वृद्धि होती है। सभी पर्वों के समय ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करना आवश्यक है। यदि पत्नी रजस्वला हो तो उसके पास न जाय तथा उसे भी अपने निकट न बुलाये। शास्त्र की अवज्ञा करने से जीवन दुःखमय बनता है।
दूसरों की निंदा, बदनामी और चुगली न करें, औरों को नीचा न दिखाये। निंदा करना अधर्म बताया गया है, इसलिए दूसरों की और अपनी भी निंदा नहीं करनी चाहिए। क्रूरताभरी बात न बोले। जिसके कहने से दूसरों को उद्वेग होता हो, वह रूखाई से भरी हुई बात नरक में ले जाने वाली होती है, उसे कभी मुँह से न निकाले। बाणों से बिंधा हुआ फरसे से काटा हुआ वन पुनः अंकुरित हो जाता है, किंतु दुर्वचनरूपी शस्त्र से किया हुआ भयंकर घाव कभी नहीं भरता।

----------


## ravi chacha

हीनांग(अंधे, काने आदि), अधिकांग(छाँगुर आदि), अनपढ़, निंदित, कुरुप, धनहीन और असत्यवादी मनुष्यों की खिल्ली नहीं उड़ानी चाहिए।
नास्तिकता, वेदों की निंदा, देवताओं के प्रति अनुचित आक्षेप, द्वेष, उद्दण्डता और कठोरता – इन दुर्गुणों का त्याग कर देना चाहिए।
मल-मूत्र त्यागने व रास्ता चलने के बाद तथा स्वाध्याय व भोजन करने से पहले पैर धो लेने चाहिए। भीगे पैर भोजन तो करे, शयन न करे। भीगे पैर भोजन करने वाला मनुष्य लम्बे समय तक जीवन धारण करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

परोसे हुए अन्न की निंदा नहीं करनी चाहिए। मौन होकर एकाग्रचित्त से भोजन करना चाहिए। भोजनकाल में यह अन्न पचेगा या नहीं, इस प्रकार की शंका नहीं करनी चाहिए। भोजन के बाद मन-ही-मन अग्नि का ध्यान करना चाहिए। भोजन में दही नहीं, मट्ठा पीना चाहिए तथा एक हाथ से दाहिने पैर के अँगूठे पर जल छोड़ ले फिर जल से आँख, नाक, कान व नाभि का स्पर्श करे।
पूर्व की ओर मुख करके भोजन करने से दीर्घायु और उत्तर की ओर मुख करके भोजन करने से सत्य की प्राप्ति होती है। भूमि पर बैठकर ही भोजन करे, चलते-फिरते भोजन कभी न करे। किसी दूसरे के साथ एक पात्र में भोजन करना निषिद्ध है।
जिसको रजस्वला स्त्री ने छू दिया हो तथा जिसमें से सार निकाल लिया गया हो, ऐसा अन्न कदापि न खाय। जैसे – तिलों का तेल निकाल कर बनाया हुआ गजक, क्रीम निकाला हुआ दूध, रोगन(तेल) निकाला हुआ बादाम(अमेरिकन बादाम) आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी अपवित्र मनुष्य के निकट या सत्पुरुषों के सामने बैठकर भोजन न करे। सावधानी के साथ केवल सवेरे और शाम को ही भोजन करे, बीच में कुछ भी खाना उचित नहीं है। भोजन के समय मौन रहना और  आसन पर बैठना उचित है। निषिद्ध पदार्थ न खाये।
रात्रि के समय खूब डटकर भोजन न करें, दिन में भी उचित मात्रा में सेवन करे। तिल की चिक्की, गजक और तिल के बने पदार्थ भारी होते हैं। इनको पचाने में जीवनशक्ति अधिक खर्च होती है इसलिए इनका सेवन स्वास्थ्य के लिए उचित नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जूठे मुँह पढ़ना-पढ़ाना, शयन करना, मस्तक का स्पर्श करना कदापि उचित नहीं है।
यमराज कहते हैं- '' जो मनुष्य जूठे मुँह उठकर दौड़ता और स्वाध्याय करता है, मैं उसकी आयु नष्ट कर देता हूँ। उसकी संतानों को भी उससे छीन लेता हूँ। जो संध्या आदि अनध्याय के समय भी अध्ययन करता है उसके वैदिक ज्ञान और आयु का नाश हो जाता है।" भोजन करके हाथ-मुँह धोये बिना सूर्य-चन्द्र-नक्षत्र इन त्रिविध तेजों की कभी दृष्टि नहीं डालनी चाहिए।
मलिन दर्पम में मुँह न देखे। उत्तर व पश्चिम की ओर सिर करके कभी न सोये, पूर्व या दक्षिण दिशा की ओर ही सिर करके सोये।
नास्तिक मनुष्यों के साथ कोई प्रतिज्ञा न करे। आसन को पैर से खींचकर या फटे हुए आसन पर न बैठे। रात्रि में स्नान न करे। स्नान के पश्चात तेल आदि की मालिश न करे। भीगे कपड़े न पहने।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुरु के साथ कभी हठ नहीं ठानना चाहिए। गुरु प्रतिकूल बर्ताव करते हों तो भी उनके प्रति अच्छा बर्ताव करना ही उचित है। गुरु की निंदा मनुष्यों की आयु नष्ट कर देती है। महात्माओं की निंदा से मनुष्य का अकल्याण होता है।
सिर के बाल पकड़कर खींचना और मस्तक पर प्रहार करना वर्जित है। दोनों हाथ सटाकर उनसे अपना सिर न खुजलाये।
बारंबार मस्तक पर पानी न डाले। सिर पर तेल लगाने के बाद उसी हाथ से दूसरे अंगों का स्पर्श नहीं करना चाहिए। दूसरे के पहने हुए कपड़े, जूते आदि न पहने।
शयन, भ्रमण तथा पूजा के लिए अलग-अलग वस्त्र रखें। सोने की माला कभी भी पहनने से अशुद्ध नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

संध्याकाल में नींद, स्नान, अध्ययन और भोजन करना निषिद्ध है। पूर्व या उत्तर की मुँह करके हजामत बनवानी चाहिए। इससे आयु की वृद्धि होती है। हजामत बनवाकर बिना नहाय रहना आयु की हानि करने वाला है।
जिसके गोत्र और प्रवर अपने ही समान हो तथा जो नाना के कुल में उत्पन्न हुई हो, जिसके कुल का पता न हो, उसके साथ विवाह नहीं करना चाहिए। अपने से श्रेष्ठ या समान कुल में विवाह करना चाहिए।
तुम सदा उद्योगी बने रहो, क्योंकि उद्योगी मनुष्य ही सुखी और उन्नतशील होता है। प्रतिदिन पुराण, इतिहास, उपाख्यान तथा महात्माओं के जीवनचरित्र का श्रवण करना चाहिए। इन सब बातों का पालन करने से मनुष्य दीर्घजीवी होता है।
पूर्वकाल में ब्रह्माजी ने सब वर्ण के लोगों पर दया करके यह उपदेश दिया था। यह यश, आयु और स्वर्ग की प्राप्ति कराने वाला तथा परम कल्याण का आधार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दीर्घ एवं स्वस्थ जीवन के नियम
प्रत्येक मनुष्य दीर्घ, स्वस्थ और सुखी जीवन चाहता है। यदि स्वस्थ और दीर्घजीवी बनना हो तो कुछ नियमों को अवश्य समझ लेना चाहिए।
आसन-प्राणायाम, जप-ध्यान, संयम-सदाचार आदि से मनुष्य दीर्घजीवी होता है।
मोटे एवं सूती वस्त्र ही पहनें। सिंथेटिक वस्त्र स्वास्थ्य के लिए हितकर नहीं हैं।
विवाह तो करें किंतु संयम-नियम से रहें, ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें।
आज जो कार्य करते हैं, सप्ताह में कम-से-कम एक दिन उससे मुक्त हो जाइये। मनोवैज्ञानिक कहते हैं कि जो आदमी सदा एक जैसा काम करता रहता है उसको थकान और बुढ़ापा जल्दी आ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चाय-कॉफी, शराब-कबाब, धूम्रपान बिल्कुल त्याग दें। पानमसाले की मुसीबत से भी सदैव बचें। यह धातु को क्षीण व रक्त को दूषित करके कैसंर को जन्म देता है। अतः इसका त्याग करें।
लघुशंका करने के तुरंत बाद पानी नहीं पीना चाहिए, न ही पानी पीने के तुरंत बाद लघुशंका जाना चाहिए। लघुशंका करने की इच्छा हुई हो तब पानी पीना, भोजन करना, मैथुन करना आदि हितकारी नहीं है। क्योंकि ऐसा करने से भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के मूत्ररोग हो जाते हैं. ऐसा वेदों में स्पष्ट बताया गया है।
मल-मूत्र का वेग (हाजत) नहीं रोकना चाहिए, इससे स्वास्थ्य पर बुरा प्रभाव पड़ता है व बीमार भी पड़ सकते हैं। अतः कुदरती हाजत यथाशीघ्र पूरी कर लेनी चाहिए।
प्रातः ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में उठ जाना, सुबह-शाम खुली हवा में टहलना उत्तम स्वास्थ्य की कुंजी है।
दीर्घायु व स्वस्थ जीवन के लिए प्रातः कम से कम 5 मिनट तक लगातार तेज दौड़ना या चलना तथा कम से कम 15 मिनट नियमित योगासन करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने हाथ में ही अपना आरोग्य
नाक को रोगरहित रखने के लिये हमेशा नाक में सरसों या तिल आदि तेल की बूँदें डालनी चाहिए। कफ की वृद्धि हो या सुबह के समय पित्त की वृद्धि हो अथवा दोपहर को वायु की वृद्धि हो तब शाम को तेल की बूँदें डालनी चाहिए। नाक में तेल की बूँदे डालने वाले का मुख सुगन्धित रहता है, शरीर पर झुर्रियाँ नहीं पड़तीं, आवाज मधुर होती है, इन्द्रियाँ निर्मल रहती हैं, बाल जल्दी सफेद नहीं होते तथा फुँसियाँ नहीं होतीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अंगों को दबवाना, यह माँस, खून और चमड़ी को खूब साफ करता है, प्रीतिकारक होने से निद्रा लाता है, वीर्य बढ़ाता है तथा कफ, वायु एवं परिश्रमजन्य थकान का नाश करता है।
कान में नित्य तेल डालने से कान में रोग या मैल नहीं होती। बहुत ऊँचा सुनना या बहरापन नहीं होता। कान में कोई भी द्रव्य (औषधि) भोजन से पहले डालना चाहिए।
नहाते समय तेल का उपयोग किया हो तो वह तेल रोंगटों के छिद्रों, शिराओं के समूहों तथा धमनियों के द्वारा सम्पूर्ण शरीर को तृप्त करता है तथा बल प्रदान करता है।
शरीर पर उबटन मसलने से कफ मिटता है, मेद कम होता है, वीर्य बढ़ता है, बल प्राप्त होता है, रक्तप्रवाह ठीक होता है, चमड़ी स्वच्छ तथा मुलायम होती है।
दर्पण में देहदर्शन करना यह मंगलरूप, कांतिकारक, पुष्टिदाता है, बल तथा आयुष्य को बढ़ानेवाला है और पाप तथा दारिद्रय का नाश करने वाला है

----------


## ravi chacha

जो मनुष्य सोते समय बिजौरे के पत्तों का चूर्ण शहद के साथ चाटता है वह सुखपूर्वक स सकता है, खर्राटे नहीं लेता।
जो मानव सूर्योदय से पूर्व, रात का रखा हुआ आधा से सवा लीटर पानी पीने का नियम रखता है वह स्वस्थ रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रसन्नता और हास्य
प्रसादे सर्वदुःखानां हानिरस्योपजायते।
प्रसन्नचेतसो ह्याशु बुद्धिः पर्यवतिष्ठते।।
'अंतःकरण की प्रसन्नता होने पर उसके(साधक के) सम्पूर्ण दुःखों का अभाव हो जाता है और उस प्रसन्न चित्तवाले कर्मयोगी की बुद्धि शीघ्र ही सब ओर से हटकर एक परमात्मा में ही भलीभाँति स्थिर हो जाती है।'
(गीताः 2.65)
खुशी जैसी खुराक नहीं और चिंता जैसा गम नहीं। हरिनाम, रामनाम, ओंकार के उच्चारण से बहुत सारी बीमारियाँ मिटती हैं और रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ती है। हास्य का सभी रोगों पर औषधि की नाई उत्तम प्रभाव पड़ता है। हास्य के साथ भगवन्नाम का उच्चारण एवं भगवद् भाव होने से विकार क्षीण होते हैं, चित्त का प्रसाद बढ़ता है एवं आवश्यक योग्यताओं का विकास होता है। असली हास्य से तो बहुत सारे लाभ होते हैं।
भोजन के पूर्व पैर गीले करने तथा 10 मिनट तक हँसकर फिर भोजन का ग्रास लेने से भोजन अमृत के समान लाभ करता है। पूज्य श्री लीलाशाहजी बापू भोजन के पहले हँसकर बाद में ही भोजन करने बैठते थे। वे 93 वर्ष तक नीरोग रहे थे।
नकली(बनावटी) हास्य से फेफड़ों का बड़ा व्यायाम हो जाता है, श्वास लेने की क्षमता बढ़ जाती है, रक्त का संचार तेज होने लगता और शरीर में लाभकारी परिवर्तन होने लगते हैं।
दिल का रोग, हृदय की धमनी का रोग, दिल का दौरा, आधासीसी, मानसिक तनाव, सिरदर्द, खर्राटे, अम्लपित्त(एसिडिटी)  , अवसाद(डिप्रेशन), रक्तचाप(ब्लड प्रेशर), सर्दी-जुकाम, कैंसर आदि अनेक रोगों में हास्य से बहुत लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सब रोगों की एक दवाई हँसना सीखो मेरे भाई।*
दिन की शुरुआत में 20 मिनट तक हँसने से आप दिनभर तरोताजा एवं ऊर्जा से भरपूर रहते हैं। हास्य आपका आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाता है।
*खूब हँसो भाई* *!** खूब हँसो, रोते हो इस विध क्यों प्यारे* *?*
*होना है सो होना है, पाना है सो पाना है, खोना है सो खोना है।।*
*सब सूत्र प्रभु के हाथों में, नाहक करना का बोझ उठाना है।।*
*फिकर फेंक कुएँ में, जो होगा देखा जाएगा।*
*पवित्र पुरुषार्थ कर ले, जो होगा देखा जायेगा।।*
अधिक हास्य किसे नहीं करना चाहिए ?
जो दिल के पुराने रोगी हों, जिनको फेफड़ों से सम्बन्धित रोग हों, क्षय(टी.बी.) के मरीज हों, गर्भवती महिला या प्रसव में सिजिरियन ऑपरेशन करवाया हो, पेट का ऑपरेशन करवाया हो एवं दिल के दौरेवाले(हार्ट अटैक के) रोगियों को जोर से हास्य नहीं करना चाहिए, ठहाके नहीं मारने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिनचर्या में उपयोगी बातें**स्नान-विधि*प्रातःकाल सूर्योदय से पूर्व उठकर शौच-स्नानादि से निवृत्त हो जाना चाहिए। निम्न प्रकार से विधिवत् स्नान करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक है।
स्नान करते समय 12-15 लीटर पानी बाल्टी में लेकर पहले उसमें सिर डुबोना चाहिए, फिर पैर भिगोने चाहिए। पहले पैर गीले नहीं करने चाहिए। इससे शरीर की गर्मी ऊपर की ओर बढ़ती है जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है।
अतः पहले बाल्टी में ठण्डा पानी भर लें। फिर मुँह में पानी भरकर सिर को बाल्टी में डालें और उसमें आँखें झपकायें। इससे आँखों की शक्ति बढ़ती है। शरीर को रगड़-रगड़ कर नहायें। बाद में गीले वस्त्र से शरीर को रगड़-रगड़ कर पौंछें जिससे रोमकूपों का सारा मैल बाहर निकल जाय और रोमकूप(त्वचा के छिद्र) खुल जायें। त्वचा के छिद्र बंद रहने से ही त्वचा की कई बीमारियाँ होती हैं। फिर सूखे अथवा थोड़े से गीले कपड़े से शरीर को पोंछकर सूखे साफ वस्त्र पहन लें। वस्त्र भले ही सादे हों किन्तु साफ हों। स्नान से पूर्व के कपड़े नहीं पहनें। हमेशा धुले हुए कपड़े ही पहनें। इससे मन भी प्रसन्न रहता है।
आयुर्वेद के तीन उपस्तम्भ हैं- *आहार, निद्रा और ब्रह्मचर्य।*
जीवन में सुख-शांति न समृद्धि प्राप्त करने के लिए स्वस्थ शरीर की नितांत आवश्यकता है क्योंकि स्वस्थ शरीर में ही स्वस्थ मन और विवेकवती कुशाग्र बुद्धि प्राप्त हो सकती है। मनुष्य को स्वस्थ रहने के लिए उचित निद्रा, श्रम, व्यायाम और संतुलित आहार अति आवश्यक है। पाँचों इन्द्रियों के विषयों के सेवन में की गयी गलतियों के कारण ही मनुष्य रोगी होता है। इसमें भोजन की गलतियों का सबसे अधिक महत्त्व है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोजन विधि*अधिकांश लोग भोजन की सही विधि नहीं जानते। गलत विधि से गलत मात्रा में अर्थात् आवश्यकता से अधिक या बहुत कम भोजन करने से या अहितकर भोजन करने से जठराग्नि मंद पड़ जाती है, जिससे कब्ज रहने लगता है। तब आँतों में रूका हुआ मल सड़कर दूषित रस बनाने लगता है। यह दूषित रस ही सारे शरीर में फैलकर विविध प्रकार के रोग उत्पन्न करता है। उपनिषदों में भी कहा गया हैः *आहारशुद्धौ सत्त्वशुद्धिः।* शुद्ध आहार से मन शुद्ध रहता है। साधारणतः सभी व्यक्तियों के लिए आहार के कुछ नियमों को जानना अत्यंत आवश्यक है। जैसे-
आलस तथा बेचैनी न रहें, मल, मूत्र तथा वायु का निकास य़ोग्य ढंग से होता रहे, शरीर में उत्साह उत्पन्न हो एवं हलकापन महसूस हो, भोजन के प्रति रूचि हो तब समझना चाहिए की भोजन पच गया है। बिना भूख के खाना रोगों को आमंत्रित करता है। कोई कितना भी आग्रह करे या आतिथ्यवश खिलाना चाहे पर आप सावधान रहें।
सही भूख को पहचानने वाले मानव बहुत कम हैं। इससे भूख न लगी हो फिर भी भोजन करने से रोगों की संख्या बढ़ती जाती है। एक बार किया हुआ भोजन जब तक पूरी तरह पच न जाय एवं खुलकर भूख न लगे तब तक दुबारा भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए। अतः एक बार आहार ग्रहण करने के बाद दूसरी बार आहार ग्रहण करने के बीच कम-से-कम छः घंटों का अंतर अवश्य रखना चाहिए क्योंकि इस छः घंटों की अवधि में आहार की पाचन-क्रिया सम्पन्न होती है। यदि दूसरा आहार इसी बीच ग्रहण करें तो पूर्वकृत आहार का कच्चा रस(आम) इसके साथ मिलकर दोष उत्पन्न कर देगा। दोनों समय के भोजनों के बीच में बार-बार चाय पीने, नाश्ता, तामस पदार्थों का सेवन आदि करने से पाचनशक्ति कमजोर हो जाती है, ऐसा व्यवहार में मालूम पड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रात्रि में आहार के पाचन के समय अधिक लगता है इसीलिए रात्रि के समय प्रथम पहर में ही भोजन कर लेना चाहिए। शीत ऋतु में रातें लम्बी होने के कारण सुबह जल्दी भोजन कर लेना चाहिए और गर्मियों में दिन लम्बे होने के कारण सायंकाल का भोजन जल्दी कर लेना उचित है।
अपनी प्रकृति के अनुसार उचित मात्रा में भोजन करना चाहिए। आहार की मात्रा व्यक्ति की पाचकाग्नि और शारीरिक बल के अनुसार निर्धारित होती है। स्वभाव से हलके पदार्थ जैसे कि चचावल, मूँग, दूध अधिक मात्रा में ग्रहण करने सम्भव हैं परन्तु उड़द, चना तथा पिट्ठी से बने पदार्थ स्वभावतः भारी होते हैं, जिन्हें कम मात्रा में लेना ही उपयुक्त रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन के पहले अदरक और सेंधा नमक का सेवन सदा हितकारी होता है। यह जठराग्नि को प्रदीप्त करता है, भोजन के प्रति रूचि पैदा करता है तथा जीभ एवं कण्ठ की शुद्धि भी करता है।
भोजन गरम और स्निग्ध होना चाहिए। गरम भोजन स्वादिष्ट लगता है, पाचकाग्नि को तेज करता है और शीघ्र पच जाता है। ऐसा भोजन अतिरिक्त वायु और कफ को निकाल देता है। ठंडा या सूखा भोजन देर से पचता है। अत्यंत गरम अन्न बल का ह्रास करता है। स्निग्ध भोजन शरीर को मजबूत बनाता है, उसका बल बढ़ाता है और वर्ण में भी निखार लाता है।
चलते हुए, बोलते हुए अथवा हँसते हुए भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूध के झाग बहुत लाभदायक होते हैं। इसलिए दूध खूब उलट-पुलटकर, बिलोकर, झाग पैदा करके ही पियें। झागों का स्वाद लेकर चूसें। दूध में जितने ज्यादा झाग होंगे, उतना ही वह लाभदायक होगा।
चाय या कॉफी प्रातः खाली पेट कभी न पियें, दुश्मन को भी न पिलायें।
एक सप्ताह से अधिक पुराने आटे का उपयोग स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक नहीं है।
भोजन कम से कम 20-25 मिनट तक खूब चबा-चबाकर एवं उत्तर या पूर्व की ओर मुख करके करें। अच्छी तरह चबाये बिना जल्दी-जल्दी भोजन करने वाले चिड़चिड़े व क्रोधी स्वभाव के हो जाते हैं। भोजन अत्यन्त धीमी गति से भी नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन सात्त्विक हो और पकने के बाद 3-4 घंटे के अंदर ही कर लेना चाहिए।
स्वादिष्ट अन्न मन को प्रसन्न करता है, बल व उत्साह बढ़ाता है तथा आयुष्य की वृद्धि करता है, जबकि स्वादहीन अन्न इसके विपरीत असर करता है।
सुबह-सुबह भरपेट भोजन न करके हलका-फुलका नाश्ता ही करें।
भोजन करते समय भोजन पर माता, पिता, मित्र, वैद्य, रसोइये, हंस, मोर, सारस या चकोर पक्षी की दृष्टि पड़ना उत्तम माना जाता है। किंतु भूखे, पापी, पाखंडी या रोगी मनुष्य, मुर्गे और कुत्ते की नज़र पड़ना अच्छा नहीं माना जाता।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन करते समय चित्त को एकाग्र रखकर सबसे पहले मधुर, बीच में खट्टे और नमकीन तथा अंत में तीखे, कड़वे और कसैले पदार्थ खाने चाहिए। अनार आदि फल तथा गन्ना भी पहले लेना चाहिए। भोजन के बाद आटे के भारी पदार्थ, नये चावल या चिवड़ा नहीं खाना चाहिए।
पहले घी के साथ कठिन पदार्थ, फिर कोमल व्यंजन और अंत में प्रवाही पदार्थ खाने चाहिए।
माप से अधिक खाने से पेट फूलता है और पेट में से आवाज आती है। आलस आता है, शरीर भारी होता है। माप से कम अन्न खाने से शरीर दुबला होता है और शक्ति का क्षय होता है।
बिना समय के भोजन करने से शक्ति का क्षय होता है, शरीर अशक्त बनता है। सिरदर्द और अजीर्ण के भिन्न-भिन्न रोग होते हैं। समय बीत जाने पर भोजन करने से वायु से अग्नि कमजोर हो जाती है। जिससे खाया हुआ अन्न शायद ही पचता है और दुबारा भोजन करने की इच्छा नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितनी भूख हो उससे आधा भाग अन्न से, पाव भाग जल से भरना चाहिए और पाव भाग वायु के आने जाने के लिए खाली रखना चाहिए। भोजन से पूर्व पानी पीने से पाचनशक्ति कमजोर होती है, शरीर दुर्बल होता है। भोजन के बाद तुरंत पानी पीने से आलस्य बढ़ता है और भोजन नहीं पचता। बीच में थोड़ा-थोड़ा पानी पीना हितकर है। भोजन के बाद छाछ पीना आरोग्यदायी है। इससे मनुष्य कभी बलहीन और रोगी नहीं होता।
प्यासे व्यक्ति को भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए। प्यासा व्यक्ति अगर भोजन करता है तो उसे आँतों के भिन्न-भिन्न रोग होते हैं। भूखे व्यक्ति को पानी नहीं पीना चाहिए। अन्नसेवन से ही भूख को शांत करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

भोजन के बाद गीले हाथों से आँखों का स्पर्श करना चाहिए। हथेली में पानी भरकर बारी-बारी से दोनों आँखों को उसमें डुबोने से आँखों की शक्ति बढ़ती है।
भोजन के बाद पेशाब करने से आयुष्य की वृद्धि होती है। खाया हुआ पचाने के लिए भोजन के बाद पद्धतिपूर्वक वज्रासन करना तथा 10-15 मिनट बायीं करवट लेटना चाहिए(सोयें नहीं), क्योंकि जीवों की नाभि के ऊपर बायीं ओर अग्नितत्त्व रहता है।
भोजन के बाद बैठे रहने वाले के शरीर में आलस्य भर जाता है। बायीं करवट लेकर लेटने से शरीर पुष्ट होता है। सौ कदम चलने वाले की उम्र बढ़ती है तथा दौड़ने वाले की मृत्यु उसके पीछे ही दौड़ती है।
रात्रि को भोजन के तुरंत बाद शयन न करें, 2 घंटे के बाद ही शयन करें।
किसी भी प्रकार के रोग में मौन रहना लाभदायक है। इससे स्वास्थ्य के सुधार में मदद मिलती है। औषधि सेवन के साथ मौन का अवलम्बन हितकारी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कुछ उपयोगी बातें-
*
घी, दूध, मूँग, गेहूँ, लाल साठी चावल, आँवले, हरड़े, शुद्ध शहद, अनार, अंगूर, परवल – ये सभी के लिए हितकर हैं।
अजीर्ण एवं बुखार में उपवास हितकर है।
दही, पनीर, खटाई, अचार, कटहल, कुन्द, मावे की मिठाइयाँ – से सभी के लिए हानिकारक हैं।
अजीर्ण में भोजन एवं नये बुखार में दूध विषतुल्य है। उत्तर भारत में अदरक के साथ गुड़ खाना अच्छा है।
मालवा प्रदेश में सूरन(जमिकंद) को उबालकर काली मिर्च के साथ खाना लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अत्यंत सूखे प्रदेश जैसे की कच्छ, सौराष्ट्र आदि में भोजन के बाद पतली छाछ पीना हितकर है।

मुंबई, गुजरात में अदरक, नींबू एवं सेंधा नमक का सेवन हितकर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दक्षिण गुजरात वाले पुनर्नवा(विषखपरा) की सब्जी का सेवन करें अथवा उसका रस पियें तो अच्छा है।
दही की लस्सी पूर्णतया हानिकारक है। दहीं एवं मावे की मिठाई खाने की आदतवाले पुनर्नवा का सेवन करें एवं नमक की जगह सेंधा नमक का उपयोग करें तो लाभप्रद हैं।
शराब पीने की आदवाले अंगूर एवं अनार खायें तो हितकर है।
आँव होने पर सोंठ का सेवन, लंघन (उपवास) अथवा पतली खिचड़ी और पतली छाछ का सेवन लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अत्यंत पतले दस्त में सोंठ एवं अनार का रस लाभदायक है।
आँख के रोगी के लिए घी, दूध, मूँग एवं अंगूर का आहार लाभकारी है।
व्यायाम तथा अति परिश्रम करने वाले के लिए घी और इलायची के साथ केला खाना अच्छा है।
सूजन के रोगी के लिए नमक, खटाई, दही, फल, गरिष्ठ आहार, मिठाई अहितकर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यकृत (लीवर) के रोगी के लिए दूध अमृत के समान है एवं नमक, खटाई, दही एवं गरिष्ठ आहार विष के समान हैं।
वात के रोगी के लिए गरम जल, अदरक का रस, लहसुन का सेवन हितकर है। लेकिन आलू, मूँग के सिवाय की दालें एवं वरिष्ठ आहार विषवत् हैं।
कफ के रोगी के लिए सोंठ एवं गुड़ हितकर हैं परंतु दही, फल, मिठाई विषवत् हैं।
पित्त के रोगी के लिए दूध, घी, मिश्री हितकर हैं परंतु मिर्च-मसालेवाले तथा तले हुए पदार्थ एवं खटाई विषवत् हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अन्न, जल और हवा से हमारा शरीर जीवनशक्ति बनाता है। स्वादिष्ट अन्न व स्वादिष्ट व्यंजनों की अपेक्षा साधारण भोजन स्वास्थ्यप्रद होता है। खूब चबा-चबाकर खाने से यह अधिक पुष्टि देता है, व्यक्ति निरोगी व दीर्घजीवी होता है। वैज्ञानिक बताते हैं कि प्राकृतिक पानी में हाइड्रोजन और ऑक्सीजन के सिवाय जीवनशक्ति भी है। एक प्रयोग के अनुसार हाइड्रोजन व ऑक्सीजन से कृत्रिम पानी बनाया गया जिसमें खास स्वाद न था तथा मछली व जलीय प्राणी उसमें जीवित न रह सके।

----------


## ravi chacha

बोतलों में रखे हुए पानी की जीवनशक्ति क्षीण हो जाती है। अगर उसे उपयोग में लाना हो तो 8-10 बार एक बर्तन से दूसरे बर्तन में उड़ेलना (फेटना) चाहिए। इससे उसमें स्वाद और जीवनशक्ति दोनों आ जाते हैं। बोतलों में या फ्रिज में रखा हुआ पानी स्वास्थ्य का शत्रु है। पानी जल्दी-जल्दी नहीं पीना चाहिए। चुसकी लेते हुए एक-एक घूँट करके पीना चाहिए जिससे पोषक तत्त्व मिलें।
वायु में भी जीवनशक्ति है। रोज सुबह-शाम खाली पेट, शुद्ध हवा में खड़े होकर या बैठकर लम्बे श्वास लेने चाहिए। श्वास को करीब आधा मिनट रोकें, फिर धीरे-धीरे छोड़ें। कुछ देर बाहर रोकें, फिर लें। इस प्रकार तीन प्राणायाम से शुरुआत करके धीरे-धीरे पंद्रह तक पहुँचे। इससे जीवनशक्ति बढ़ेगी, स्वास्थ्य-लाभ होगा, प्रसन्नता बढ़ेगी।
पूज्य बापू जी सार बात बताते हैं, विस्तार नहीं करते। 93 वर्ष तक स्वस्थ जीवन जीने वाले स्वयं उनके गुरुदेव तथा ऋषि-मुनियों के अनुभवसिद्ध ये प्रयोग अवश्य करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वास्थ्य और शुद्धिः
उदय, अस्त, ग्रहण और मध्याह्न के समय सूर्य की ओर कभी न देखें, जल में भी उसकी परछाई न देखें।
दृष्टि की शुद्धि के लिए सूर्य का दर्शन करें।
उदय और अस्त होते चन्द्र की ओर न देखें।
संध्या के समय जप, ध्यान, प्राणायाम के सिवाय कुछ भी न करें।
साधारण शुद्धि के लिए जल से तीन आचमन करें।
अपवित्र अवस्था में और जूठे मुँह स्वाध्याय, जप न करें।
सूर्य, चन्द्र की ओर मुख करके कुल्ला, पेशाब आदि न करें।
मनुष्य जब तक मल-मूत्र के वेगों को रोक कर रखता है तब तक अशुद्ध रहता है।
सिर पर तेल लगाने के बाद हाथ धो लें।
रजस्वला स्त्री के सामने न देखें।
ध्यानयोगी ठंडे जल से स्नान न करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोजन-पात्र*
भोजन को शुद्ध, पौष्टिक, हितकर व सात्त्विक बनाने के लिए हम जितना ध्यान देते हैं उतना ही ध्यान हमें भोजन बनाने के बर्तनों पर देना भी आवश्यक है। भोजन जिन बर्तनों में पकाया जाता है उन बर्तनों के गुण अथवा दोष भी उसमें समाविष्ट हो जाते हैं। अतः भोजन किस प्रकार के बर्तनों में बनाना चाहिए अथवा किस प्रकार के बर्तनों में भोजन करना चाहिए, इसके लिए भी शास्त्रों ने निर्देश दिये हैं।
भोजन करने का पात्र सुवर्ण का हो तो आयुष्य को टिकाये रखता है, आँखों का तेज बढ़ता है। चाँदी के बर्तन में भोजन करने से आँखों की शक्ति बढ़ती है, पित्त, वायु तथा कफ नियंत्रित रहते हैं। काँसे के बर्तन में भोजन करने से बुद्धि बढ़ती है, रक्त शुद्ध होता है। पत्थर या मिट्टी के बर्तनों में भोजन करने से लक्ष्मी का क्षय होता है। लकड़ी के बर्तन में भोजन करने से भोजन के प्रति रूचि बढ़ती है तथा कफ का नाश होता है। पत्तों से बनी पत्तल में किया हुआ भोजन, भोजन में रूचि उत्पन्न करता है, जठराग्नि को प्रज्जवलित करता है, जहर तथा पाप का नाश करता है। पानी पीने के लिए ताम्र पात्र उत्तम है। यह उपलब्ध न हों तो मिट्टी का पात्र भी हितकारी है। पेय पदार्थ चाँदी के बर्तन में लेना हितकारी है लेकिन लस्सी आदि खट्टे पदार्थ न लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

लोहे के बर्तन में भोजन पकाने से शरीर में सूजन तथा पीलापन नहीं रहता, शक्ति बढ़ती है और पीलिया के रोग में फायदा होता है। लोहे की कढ़ाई में सब्जी बनाना तथा लोहे के तवे पर रोटी सेंकना हितकारी है परंतु लोहे के बर्तन में भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए इससे बुद्धि का नाश होता है। स्टेनलेस स्टील के बर्तन में बुद्धिनाश का दोष नहीं माना जाता है। सुवर्ण, काँसा, कलई किया हुआ पीतल का बर्तन हितकारी है। एल्यूमीनियम के बर्तनों का उपयोग कदापि  न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

केला, पलाश, तथा बड़ के पत्र रूचि उद्दीपक, विषदोषनाशक तथा अग्निप्रदीपक होते हैं। अतः इनका उपयोग भी हितावह है।
पानी पीने के पात्र के विषय में *'**भावप्रकाश ग्रंथ**'* में लिखा है।
*जलपात्रं तु ताम्रस्य तदभावे मृदो हितम्।*
*पवित्रं शीतलं पात्रं रचितं स्फटिकेन यत्।*
*काचेन रचितं तद्वत् वैङूर्यसम्भवम्।*
*(भावप्रकाश, पूर्वखंडः4)*
अर्थात् पानी पीने के लिए ताँबा, स्फटिक अथवा काँच-पात्र का उपयोग करना चाहिए। सम्भव हो तो वैङूर्यरत्नजड़ित पात्र का उपयोग करें। इनके अभाव में मिट्टी के जलपात्र पवित्र व शीतल होते हैं। टूटे-फूटे बर्तन से अथवा अंजलि से पानी नहीं पीना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

तिथि अनुसार आहार-विहार एवं आचार संहिता
प्रतिपदा को कूष्मांड (कुम्हड़ा, पेठा) न खायें, क्योंकि यह धन का नाश करने वाला है।
द्विताया को बृहती (छोटा बैंगन या कटेहरी) खाना निषिद्ध है।
तृतिया को परवल खाने से शत्रुओं की वृद्धि होती है।
चतुर्थी को मूली खाने से धन का नाश होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पंचमी को बेल खाने से कलंक लगता है।
षष्ठी को नीम की पत्ती, फल या दातुन मुँह में डालने से नीच योनियों की प्राप्ति होती है।
सप्तमी को ताड़ का फल खाने से रोग होते हैं तथा शरीर का नाश होता है।
अष्टमी को नारियल का फल खाने से बुद्धि का नाश होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नवमी को लौकी गोमांस के समान त्याज्य है।
एकादशी को शिम्बी(सेम) खाने से, द्वादशी को पूतिका(पोई) खाने से अथवा त्रयोदशी को बैंगन खाने से पुत्र का नाश होता है।
अमावस्या, पूर्णिमा, संक्रान्ति, चतुर्दशी और अष्टमी तिथि, रविवार, श्राद्ध और व्रत के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल, लाल रंग का साग व काँसे के पात्र में भोजन करना निषिद्ध है।
रविवार के दिन अदरक भी नहीं खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

कार्तिक मास में बैंगन और माघ मास में मूली का त्याग कर देना चाहिए।
सूर्यास्त के बाद कोई भी तिलयुक्त पदार्थ नहीं खाना चाहिए।
लक्ष्मी की इच्छा रखने वाले को रात में दही और सत्तू नहीं खाना चाहिए। यह नरक की प्राप्ति कराने वाला है।
बायें हाथ से लाया गया अथवा परोसा गया अन्न, बासी भात, शराब मिला हुआ, जूठा और घरवालों को न देकर अपने लिए बचाया हुआ अन्न खाने योग्य नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो लड़ाई-झगड़ा करते हुए तैयार किया गया हो, जिसको किसी ने लाँघ दिया हो, जिस पर रजस्वला स्त्री की दृष्टि पड़ गयी हो, जिसमें बाल या कीड़े पड़ गये हों, जिस पर कुत्ते की दृष्टि पड़ गयी हो तथा जो रोकर तिरस्कारपूर्वक दिया गया हो, वह अन्न राक्षसों का भाग है।
गाय, भैंस और बकरी के दूध के सिवाय अन्य पशुओं के दूध का त्याग करना चाहिए। इनके भी बयाने के बाद दस दिन तक का दूध काम में नहीं लेना चाहिए।
ब्राह्मणों को भैंस का दूध, घी और मक्खन नहीं खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

लक्ष्मी चाहने वाला मनुष्य भोजन और दूध को बिना ढके नहीं छोड़े।
जूठे हाथ से मस्तक का स्पर्श न करे क्योंकि समस्त प्राण मस्तक के अधीन हैं।
बैठना, भोजन करना, सोना, गुरुजनों का अभिवादन करना और (अन्य श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों को) प्रणाम करना – ये सब कार्य जूते पहन कर न करें।
जो मैले वस्त्र धारण करता है, दाँतों को स्वच्छ नहीं रखता, अधिक भोजन करता है, कठोर वचन बोलता है और सूर्योदय तथा सूर्यास्त के समय सोता है, वह यदि साक्षात् भगवान विष्णु भी हो उसे भी लक्ष्मी छोड़ देती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उगते हुए सूर्य की किरणें, चिता का धुआँ, वृद्धा स्त्री, झाडू की धूल और पूरी तरह न जमा हुआ दही – इनका सेवन व कटे हुए आसन का उपयोग दीर्घायु चाहने वाले पुरुष को नहीं करना चाहिए।
अग्निशाला, गौशाला, देवता और ब्राह्मण के समीप तथा जप, स्वाध्याय और भोजन व जल ग्रहण करते समय जूते उतार देने चाहिए।
सोना, जागना, लेटना, बैठना, खड़े रहना, घूमना, दौड़ना, कूदना, लाँघना, तैरना, विवाद करना, हँसना, बोलना, मैथुन और व्यायाम – इन्हें अधिक मात्रा में नहीं करना चाहिए।
दोनों संध्या, जप, भोजन, दंतधावन, पितृकार्य, देवकार्य, मल-मूत्र का त्याग, गुरु के समीप, दान तथा यज्ञ – इन अवसरों पर जो मौन रहता है, वह स्वर्ग में जाता है।
गर्भहत्या करने वाले के देखे हुए, रजस्वला स्त्री से छुए हुए, पक्षी से खाये हुए और कुत्ते से छुए हुए अन्न को नहीं खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

निद्रा और स्वास्थ्य
जब आँख, कान, आदि ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ और हाथ, पैर आदि कर्मेन्द्रियाँ तथा मन अपने-अपने कार्य में रत रहने के कारण थक जाते हैं, तब स्वाभाविक ही नींद आ जाती है। जो लोग नियत समय पर सोते और उठते हैं, उनकी शारीरिक शक्ति में ठीक से वृद्धि होती है। पाचकाग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है जिससे शरीर की धातुओं का निर्माण उचित ढंग से होता रहता है। उनका मन दिन भर उत्साह से भरा रहता है जिससे वे अपने सभी कार्य तत्परता से कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

सोने की पद्धतिः
अच्छी नींद के लिए रात्रि का भोजन अल्प तथा सुपाच्य होना चाहिए। सोने से दो घंटे पहले भोजन कर लेना चाहिए। भोजन के बाद स्वच्छ, पवित्र तथा विस्तृत स्थान में अच्छे, अविषम एवं घुटनों तक की ऊँचाई वाले शयनासन पर पूर्व या दक्षिण की ओर सिर करके हाथ नाभि के पास रखकर व प्रसन्न मन से ईश्वरचिंतन करते-करते सो जाना चाहिए। पश्चिम या उत्तर की ओर सिर करके सोने से जीवनशक्ति का ह्रास होता है। शयन से पूर्व प्रार्थना करने पर मानसिक शांति मिलती है एवं नसों में शिथिलता उत्पन्न होती है। इससे स्नायविक तथा मानसिक रोगों से बचाव व छुटकारा मिलता है। यह नियम अनिद्रा रोग एवं दुःस्वप्नों का नाश करता है। यथाकाल निद्रा के सेवन से शरीर की पुष्टि होती है तथा बल और उत्साह की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*निद्राविषयक उपयोगी नियमः*
रात्रि 10 बजे से प्रातः 4 बजे तक गहरी निद्रा लेने मात्र से आधे रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं। कहा भी हैः *'**अर्धरोगहरि निद्रा....**'*
स्वस्थ रहने के लिए कम से कम छः घंटे और अधिक  से अधिक साढ़े सात घंटे की नींद करनी चाहिए, इससे कम ज्यादा नहीं। वृद्ध को चार व श्रमिक को छः से साढ़े सात घंटे की नींद करनी चाहिए।
जब आप शयन करें तब कमरे की खिड़कियाँ खुली हों और रोशनी न हो।
रात्रि के प्रथम प्रहर में सो जाना और ब्रह्ममुहूर्त में प्रातः 4 बजे नींद से उठ जाना चाहिए। इससे स्वास्थ्य पर अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है क्योंकि इस समय में ऋषि-मुनियों के जप-तप एवं शुभ संकल्पों का प्रभाव शांत वातावरण में व्याप्त रहता है। इस समय ध्यान-भजन करने से उनके शुभ संकल्पों का प्रभाव हमारे मनः शरीर में गहरा उतरता है। कम से कम सूर्योदय से पूर्व उठना ही चाहिए। सूर्योदय के बाद तक बिस्तर पर पड़े रहना अपने स्वास्थ्य की कब्र खोदना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नींद से उठते ही तुरंत बिस्तर का त्याग नहीं करना चाहिए। पहले दो-चार मिनट बिस्तर में ही बैठकर परमात्मा का ध्यान करना चाहिए कि 'हे प्रभु ! आप ही सर्वनियंता हैं, आप की ही सत्ता से सब संचालित है। हे भगवान, इष्टदेव, गुरुदेव जो भी कह दो। मैं आज जो भी कार्य करूँगा परमात्मा सर्वव्याप्त हैं, इस भावना से सबका हित ध्यान में रखते हुए करूँगा।' ऐसी प्रार्थना करनी चाहिए।



> *निद्रानाश के कारणः*


कुछ कारणों से हमें रात्रि में नींद नहीं आती अथवा कभी-कभी थोड़ी बहुत नींद आ भी गयी तो आँख तुरंत खुल जाती है। वात-पित्त की वृद्धि होने पर अथवा फेफड़े, सिर, जठर आदि शरीरांगों से कफ का अंश क्षीण होने के कारण वायु की वृद्धि होने पर अथवा अधिक परिश्रम के कारण थक जाने से अथवा क्रोध, शोक, भय से मन व्यथित होने पर नींद नहीं आती या कम आती है।



> *निद्रानाश के परिणामः*


निद्रानाश से बदनदर्द, सिर में भारीपन, जड़ता, ग्लानि, भ्रम, अन्न का न पचना एवं वात जन्य रोग पैदा होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> निद्रानाश से बचने के उपायः


तरबूज के बीज की गिरी और सफेद खसखस अलग-अलग पीसकर समभाग मिलाकर रख लें। यह औषधि 3 ग्राम प्रातः सायं लेने से रात में नींद अच्छी आती है और सिरदर्द ठीक होता है। आवश्यकतानुसार 1 से 3 सप्ताह तक लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

विकल्पः
6 ग्राम खसखस 250 ग्राम पानी में पीसकर कपड़े से छान लें और उसमें 25 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर नित्य प्रातः सूर्योदय के बाद या सायं 4 बजे एक बार लें।
3 ग्राम पूदीने की पत्तियाँ (अथवा ढाई ग्राम सूखी पत्तियों का चूर्ण) 200 ग्राम पानी में दो मिनट उबालकर छान लें। गुनगुना रहने पर इस पुदीने की चाय में 2 चम्मच शहद डालकर नित्य रात सोते समय पीने से गहरी और मीठी नींद आती है। आवश्यकतानुसार 3-4 सप्ताह तक लें।
शंखपुष्पी और जटामासी का 1 चम्मच सम्मिश्रित चूर्ण सोने से पहले दूध के साथ लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

सहायक उपचारः
अपने शारीरिक बल से अधिक परिश्रम न करें। ब्राह्मी, आँवला, भांगरा आदि शीत द्रव्यों से सिद्ध तेल सिर पर लगायें तथा ललाट पर बादाम रोगन की मालिश करें।
'शुद्धे-शुद्धे महायोगिनी महानिद्रे स्वाहा।' इस मंत्र का जप सोने से पूर्व 10 मिनट या अधिक समय तक करें। इससे अनिद्रा निवृत्त होगी व नींद अच्छी आयेगी।
नींद कम आती हो या देर से आती हो तो सोने से पहले पैरों को हलके गर्म पानी से धोकर अच्छी तरह पोंछ लेना चाहिए।
पैरों के तलवों में सरसों के तेल की मालिश करने से नींद गहरी आती है।
रात्रि को सोने से पहले सरसों का तेल गुनगुना करके उसकी 4-4 बूंदे दोनों कानों में डालकर ऊपर से साफ रूई लगाकर सोने से गहरी नींद आती है।
रात को निद्रा से पूर्व रूई का एक फाहा सरसों के तेल से तर करके नाभि पर रखने से और ऊपर से हलकी पट्टी बाँध लेने से लाभ होता है।
सोते समय पाँव गर्म रखने से नींद अच्छी आती है (विशेषकर सर्दियों में)।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ज्ञानमुद्राः*
इस मुद्रा की विस्तृत जानकारी आश्रम से प्रकाशित 'जीवन विकास' पुस्तक में दी गयी है। अधिकांशतः दोनों हाथों से और अधिक से अधिक समय अर्थात् चलते फिरते, बिस्तर पर लेटे हुए या कहीं बैठे हुए निरंतर इस मुद्रा का अभ्यास करना चाहिए। अनिद्रा के पुराने रोगी को भी ज्ञान मुद्रा के दो तीन दिन के अभ्यास से ही ठीक किया जा सकता है।
अनिद्रा के अतिरिक्त स्मरणशक्ति कमजोर होना, क्रोध, पागलपन, अत्यधिक आलस्य, चिड़चिड़ापन आदि मस्तिष्क के सम्पूर्ण विकार दूर करने, एकाग्रता बढ़ाने और स्नायुमंडल को शक्तिशाली बनाने के लिए भी ज्ञानमुद्रा परम उपयोगी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिन में सोना हानिकारकः
रात्रि का जागरण रूक्षताकारक एवं वायुवर्धक होता है। दिन में सोने से कफ बढ़ता है और पाचकाग्नि मंद हो जाती है, जिससे अन्न का पाचन ठीक से नहीं होता। इससे पेट की अनेक प्रकार की बीमारियाँ होती हैं तथा त्वचा-विकार, मधुमेह, दमा, संधिवात आदि अनेक विकार होने की संभावना होती है। बहुत से व्यक्ति दिन और रात, दोनों काल में खूब सोते हैं। इससे शरीर में शिथिलता आ जाती है। शरीर में सूजन, मलावरोध, आलस्य तथा कार्य में निरुत्साह आदि लक्षण उत्पन्न होते हैं। ग्रीष्म ऋतु के अलावा बाकी के दिनों में दिन में सोना वर्जित है। दिन में एक संध्या के समय शयन आयु को क्षीण करता है।
अतः दिन में सोनेवालो ! सावधान। मंदाग्नि और कफवृद्धि करके कफजनित रोगों को न बुलाओ। रात की नींद ठीक से लो। दिन में सोकर स्वास्थ्य बिगाड़ने की आदत बंद करो-कराओ। नन्हें-मासूमों को, रात्रि में जागने वालों को, कमजोर व बीमारों को और जिनको वैद्य बताते हैं उनको दिन में सोने की आवश्यकता हो तो शक्ति है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अति निद्रा की चिकित्साः
उपवास अथवा हलके, सुपाच्य एवं अल्प आहार से नींद अधिक नहीं आती। सुबह शाम 10-10 प्राणायाम करना भी हितकारी है। नेत्रों में अंजन लगाने से तथा आधी चुटकी वचा चूर्ण(घोड़ावज) का नस्य लेने से नींद का आवेग कम होता है। इस प्रयोग से मस्तिष्क में कफ और वृद्धि पर  जो तमोगुण का आवरण होता है, वह दूर हो जाता है। 'ॐ नमो नृसिंह निद्रा स्तंभनं कुरु कुरु स्वाहा।' इस मंत्र का एक माला जप करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अति नींद और सुस्ती आती हो तोः*
पढ़ते समय नींद आती हो और सिर दुखता हो तो पान में एक लौंग डालकर चबा लेना चाहिए। इससे सुस्ती और सिरदर्द में कमी होगी तथा नींद अधिक नहीं सतायेगी।
*सहायक उपचारः*
अति निद्रावालों के लिए वजासन का अभ्यास परमोपयोगी है। यह आसन मन की चंचलता दूर करने में भी सहायक है। जिन विद्यार्थियों का मन पढ़ाई में नहीं लगता उन्हें इस आसन में बैठकर पढ़ना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्वास्थ्य पर विचारों का प्रभावः
विचारों की उत्पत्ति में हमारी दिनचर्या, वातावरण, सामाजिक स्थिति आदि विभिन्न तथ्यों का असर पड़ता है। अतः दैनिक जीवन में विचारों का बड़ा ही महत्त्व होता है। कई बार हम केवल अपने दुर्बल विचारों के कारण रोगग्रस्त हो जाते हैं और कई बार साधारण से रोग की स्थिति, भयंकर रोग की कल्पना से अधिक बिगड़ जाती है और कई बार डॉक्टर भी डरा देते हैं। यदि हमारे विचार अच्छे हैं, दृढ़ हैं तो हम स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी नियमों का पालन करेंगे और साधारण रोग होने पर योग्य विचारों से ही हम उससे मुक्ति पाने में समर्थ हो जायेंगे।
सात्त्विक विचारों की उत्पत्ति में सात्त्विक आहार, सत्शास्त्रों का पठन, महात्माओं के जीवन-चरित्रों का अध्ययन, ईश्वरचिंतन, भगवन्नाम-स्मरण, योगासन और ब्रह्मचर्य पालन बड़ी सहायता करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या आप तेजस्वी एवं बलवान बनना चाहते हैं?
संसार में प्रत्येक व्यक्ति आरोग्य और दीर्घ जीवन की इच्छा रखता है। चाहे किसी के पास कितने ही सांसारिक सुख-वैभव और भोग-सामग्रियाँ क्यों न हों, पर यदि वह स्वस्थ नहीं है तो उसके लिए वे सब साधन सामग्रियाँ व्यर्थ हैं। आरोग्य-शास्त्र के आचार्यों ने उत्तम स्वास्थ्य के लिए मूल चार बाते बतलायी हैं- आहार, श्रम, विश्राम और ब्रह्मचर्य। ब्रह्मचर्य के विषय में भगवान धन्वंतरी ने कहा हैः 'जो शांति-कांति, स्मृति, ज्ञान, आरोग्य और उत्तम संतति चाहता हो उसे संसार के सर्वोत्तम धर्म 'ब्रह्मचर्य' का पालन करना चाहिए। आयुर्वेद के आचार्य वाग्भट्ट का कथन हैः 'संसार में जितना सुख है वह आयु के अधीन है और आयु ब्रह्मचर्य के अधीन है। आयुर्वेद के आदि ग्रन्थ 'चरक संहिता' में ब्रह्मचर्य को सांसारिक सुख का साधन ही नहीं, मोक्ष का दाता भी बताया गया हैः
सत्तामुपासनं सम्यगसतां परिवर्जनम्।
ब्रह्मचर्योपवासश  च नियमाश्च पृथग्विधाः।।
'सज्जनों की सेवा, दुर्जनों का त्याग, ब्रह्मचर्य, उपवास, धर्मशास्त्र के नियमों का  ज्ञान और अभ्यास आत्मकल्याण का मार्ग है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद के महान आचार्यों ने सभी श्रेणियों के मनुष्यों को चेतावनी दी है कि यदि वे अपने स्वास्थ्य और आरोग्य को स्थिर रखते हुए सुखी जीवन व्यतीत करने के इच्छुक हैं तो प्रयत्नपूर्वक वीर्यरक्षा करें। वीर्य एक ऐसी पूँजी है, जिसे बाजार से खरीदा नहीं जा सकता, जिसके अपव्यय से व्यक्ति इतना दरिद्र बन जाता है कि प्रकृति भी उसके ऊपर दया नहीं करती। उसका आरोग्य लुट जाता है और आयु क्षीण हो जाती है। यह पूँजी कोई उधार नहीं दे सकता। इसकी भिक्षा नहीं माँगी जा सकती। अतः सावधान !
जो नवयुवक सिनेमा देखकर, कामविकार बढ़ानेवाली पुस्तकें पढ़कर या अनुभवहीन लोगों की दलीलें सुनकर स्वयं भी ब्रह्मचर्य को निरर्थक कहने लगते हैं, वे अपने चारों तरफ निगाह दौड़ाकर अपने साथियों की दशा देखें। उनमें से हजारों जवानी में ही शक्तिहीनता का अनुभव करके ताकत की दवाएँ या टॉनिक आदि ढूँढने लगते हैं। हजारों ऐसे भी हैं जो भयंकर रोगों के शिकार होकर अपने जीवन को बरबाद कर लेते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

नेत्र व कपोल अंदर धंस जाना, कोई रोग न होने पर भी शरीर का जर्जर, ढीला सा रहना, गालों में झाँई-मुँहासे, काले चकते पड़ना, जोड़ों में दर्द, तलवे तथा हथेली पसीजना, अपच और कब्जियत, रीढ़ की हड्डी का झुक जाना, एकाएक आँखों के सामने अँधेरा छा जाना, मूर्छा आ जाना, छाती के मध्य भाग का अंदर धंस जाना, हड्डियाँ दिखना, आवाज का रूखा और अप्रिय बन जाना, सिर, कमर तथा छाती में दर्द उत्पन्न होना – ये वे शारीरिक विकार हैं जो वीर्य रक्षा न करने वाले युवकों में पाये जाते हैं।
धिक्कार है उस पापमय जिंदगी पर, जो मक्खियों की तरह पाप कि विष्ठा के ऊपर भिनभिनाने में और विषय-भोगों में व्यतीत होती है ! जिस तत्त्व को शरीर का राजा कहा जाता है और बल, ओज, तेज, साहस, उत्साह आदि सब जिससे स्थिर रहते हैं, उसको नष्ट करके ब्रह्मचर्य को निरर्थक तथा अवैज्ञानिक कहने वाले अभागे लोग जीवन में सुख-शांति और सफलता किस प्रकार पा सकेंगे ? ऐसे लोग निश्चय ही दुराचारी, दुर्गुणी, शठ, लम्पट बनकर अपना जीवन नष्ट करते हैं और जिस समाज में रहते हैं उसे भी तरह-तरह के षड्यंत्रों द्वारा नीचे गिराते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

चारित्रिक पतन के कारणों में अश्लील साहित्य का भी हाथ है। निम्न प्रवृत्तियों के अनेक लेखक चारित्र की गरिमा को बिल्कुल भुला बैठे हैं। आज लेखकों को एक ऐसी श्रेणी पैदा हो गयी है जो यौन दुराचार तथा कामुकता की बातों का यथातथ्य वर्णन करने में ही अपनी विशेषता मानती है। इस प्रकार की पुस्तकों तथा पत्रिकाओं का पठन युवकों के लिए बहुत घातक होता है। बड़े नगरों में कुछ पुस्तक विक्रेता सड़कों पर अश्लील चित्र एवं पुस्तकें बेचते हैं। अखबारों के रंगीन पृष्ठों पर ऐसे चित्र छापे जाते हैं जिन्हें देखकर बेशर्मी भी शरमा जाय।

----------


## ravi chacha

जीवन के जिस क्षेत्र में देखिये, सिनेमा का कुप्रभाव दृष्टिगोचर होता है। सिनेमा तो शैतान का जादू, कुमार्ग का कुआँ, कुत्सित कल्पनाओं का भण्डार है। मनोरंजन के नाम पर स्त्रियों के अर्धनग्न अंगों का प्रदर्शन करके, अश्लीलतापूर्ण गाने और नाच दिखाकर विद्यार्थियों तथा युवक-युवतियों में जिन वासनाओं और कुप्रवृत्तियों को भड़काया जाता है जिससे उनका नैतिक स्तर चरमरा जाता है। किशोरों, युवकों तथा विद्यार्थियों का जितना पतन सिनेमा ने किया है, उतना अन्य किसी ने नहीं किया।

----------


## ravi chacha

छोटे-छोटे बच्चे बीड़ी-सिगरेट फूँकते हैं, पानमसाला खाते हैं। सिनेमा में भद्दे गाने गाते हैं, कुचेष्टाएँ करते फिरते हैं। पापाचरण में डालते हैं। वीर्यनाश का फल उस समय तो विदित नहीं होता परंतु कुछ आयु बढ़ने पर उनके मोह का पर्दा हटता है। फिर वे अपने अज्ञान के लिए पश्चाताप करते हैं। ऐसे बूढ़े नवयुवक आज गली-गली में वीर्यवर्धक चूरन, चटनी, माजून, गोलियाँ ढूँढते फिरते हैं लेकिन उन्हें घोर निराशाही हाथ लगती है। वे ठगे जाते हैं। अतः प्रत्येक माता, पिता, अध्यापक, सामाजिक संस्था तथा धार्मिक संगठन कृपा करके पतन की गहरी खाई में गिर रही युवा पीढ़ी को बचाने का प्रयास करे।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि समाज सदाचार को महत्त्व देनेवाला हो और चरित्रहीनता को हेय दृष्टि से देखता रो तो बहुत कम व्यक्ति कुमार्ग पर जाने का साहस करेंगे। यदि समाज का सदाचारी भाग प्रभावशाली हो तो व्यभिचार के इच्छुक भी गलत मार्ग पर चलने से रुक जायेंगे। सदाचारी व्यक्ति अपना तथा अपने देश और समाज का उत्थान कर सकता है और किसी उच्च लक्ष्य को पूरा लोक और परलोक में सदगति का अधिकारी बन सकता है।
संसार वीर्यवान के लिये है। वीर्यवान जातियों ने संसार में राज्य किया और वीर्यवान होने पर उनका नामोनिशान मिट गया। वीर्यहीन डरपोक, कायर, दीन-हीन और दुर्बल होता है। ज्यों-ज्यों वीर्यशक्ति क्षीण होती है मानों, मृत्यु का संदेश सुनाती है। वीर्य को नष्ट करने वाला जीवनभर रोगी, दुर्भाग्यशाली और दुःखी रहता है। उसका स्वभाव चिड़चिड़ा, क्रोधी और रूक्ष बन जाता है। उसके मन में कामी विचार हुड़दंग मचाते रहते हैं, मानसिक दुर्बलता बढ़ जाती है, स्मृति कमजोर हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जैसे सूर्य संसार को प्रकाश देता है, वैसे ही वीर्य मनुष्य और पशु-पक्षियों में अपना प्रभाव दिखाता है। जिस प्रकार सूर्य की रश्मियों से रंग-बिरंगे फूल विकसित होकर प्रकृति का सौन्दर्य बढ़ाते हैं, इसी प्रकार यह वीर्य भी अपने भिन्न-भिन्न स्वरूपों में अपनी प्रभा की छटा दिखाता है। ब्रह्मचर्य से बुद्धि प्रखर होती है, इन्द्रियाँ अंतर्मुखी हो जाती हैं, चित्त में एकाग्रता आती है, आत्मिक बल बढ़ता है, आत्मनिर्भरता, निर्भीकता आदि दैवी गुण स्वतः प्रकट होने लगते हैं। वीर्यवान पुरुषार्थी होता है, कठिनाई का मुकाबला कर सकता है। वह सजीव, शक्तिशाली और दृढ़निश्चयी होता है। उसे रोग नहीं सताते, वासनाएँ चंचल नहीं बनातीं, दुर्बलताएँ विवश नहीं करतीं। वह प्रतिभाशाली व्यक्तित्व प्राप्त करता है और दया, क्षमा, शांति, परोपकार, भक्ति, प्रेम, स्वतंत्रता तथा सत्य द्वारा पुण्यात्मा बनता है। धन्य हैं ऐसे वीर्यरक्षक युवान।

----------


## ravi chacha

परशुराम, हनुमान और भीष्म इसी व्रत के बल पर न केवल अतुलित बलधाम बने, बल्कि उन्होंने जरा और मृत्यु तक को जीत लिया। हनुमान ने समुद्र पार कर दिखाया और अकेले परशुराम ने 21 बार पृथ्वी से आततायी और अनाचारी राजाओं को नष्ट कर डाला। परशुराम और हनुमान के पास तो मृत्यु आयी ही नहीं, पर भीष्म ने तो उसे आने पर डाँटकर भगा दिया और तब रोम-रोम में बिँधे बाणों की सेज पर तब तक सुखपूर्वक लेटे रहे, जब तक सूर्य का उत्तरायण में प्रवेश नहीं हुआ। सूर्य का उत्तरायण में प्रवेश हो जाने पर ही उन्होंने स्वयं मृत्यु का वरण किया। शरशय्या पर लेटे हुए भी वे केवल जीवित ही नहीं बने रहे, अपितु स्वस्थ और चैतन्य भी बने रहे। महाभारत के युद्ध के पश्चात उन्होंने इसी अवस्था में पाण्डवों को धर्म तथा ज्ञान का आदर्श उपदेश भी दिया। यह सारा चमत्कार उस ब्रह्मचर्य-व्रत का ही था, जिसका उन्होंने आजीवन पालन किया था।

----------


## ravi chacha

दीपक का तेल बाती से होता हुआ उसके सिरे पर पहुँचकर प्रकाश उत्पन्न करता है लेकिन यदि दीपक की पेंदी में छेद हो तो न तेल बचेगा और न दीपक जलेगा। यौनशक्ति को ऊर्ध्वगामी बनाना प्रयत्न और अभ्यास के द्वारा संभव है। कालिदास ने प्रयत्न और अभ्यास से इसे सिद्ध करके जड़बुद्धि से महाकवि बनने में सफलता प्राप्त की। जो पत्नी को एक क्षण के लिए छोड़ने के लिए तैयार नहीं थे, ऐसे तुलसीदास जी ने जब संयम, ब्रह्मचर्य की दिशा पकड़ी तो वे श्रीरामचरितमानस जैसे ग्रंथ के रचयिता और संत-महापुरुष बन गये। वीर्य को ऊर्ध्वमुखी बनाकर संसार में आश्चर्यजनक सफलता प्राप्त करने वाली ज्ञात-अज्ञात विभूतियों का विवरण इकट्ठा किया जाय तो उनकी संख्या हजारों में नहीं, लाखों में हो सकती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रामकृष्ण परमहंस विवाहित होकर भी योगियों की तरह रहे, वे सदैव आनंदमग्न रहते थे। स्वामी रामतीर्थ और महात्मा बुद्ध ने तो परमात्म-सुख के लिए तरुणी पत्नी तक का परित्याग कर दिया था। ब्रह्मचारी महर्षि दयानन्द ब्रह्मचर्य के ओज-तेज से सम्पन्न होकर अमर हो गये। न्यूटन के मस्तिष्क में यौनाकर्षण उठा होता तो उसने अपना बुद्धि-कौशल सृष्टि के रहस्य जानने की अपेक्षा कामसुख प्राप्त करने में झोंक दिया होता। बोलते समय काँपने वाले मोहनदास गृहस्थ होते हुए भी वीर्य को ऊर्ध्वगामी दिशा देकर अपनी आवाज से करोड़ों लोगों में प्राण फूँकने वाले महात्मा गाँधी हो गये। इस ब्रह्मचर्य व्रत को उन्होंने किस प्रकार ग्रहण किया और कैसे प्रयत्न पूर्वक इसका पालन किया इस सम्बन्ध में वे स्वयं लिखते हैं-

----------


## ravi chacha

खूब चर्चा और दृढ़ विचार करने के बाद 1906 में मैंने ब्रह्मचर्य-व्रत धारण किया। व्रत लेते समय मुझे बड़ा कठिन महसूस हुआ। मेरी शक्ति कम थी। विकारों को कैसे दबा सकूँगा ? पत्नी के साथ रहते हुए विकारों से अलिप्त रहना भी अजीब बात मालूम होती थी। फिर भी मैं देख रहा था कि यह मेरा स्पष्ट कर्त्तव्य है। मेरी नीयत साफ थी। यह सोचकर कि ईश्वर शक्ति और सहायता देंगे, मैं कूद पड़ा। अब 20 वर्ष बाद उस व्रत को स्मरण करते हुए मुझे सानंद आश्चर्य होता है। संयम करने का भाव तो सन 1901 से ही प्रबल था और उसका पालन भी कर रहा था, परंतु जो स्वतंत्रता और आनंद में अब पाने लगा वह मुझे याद नहीं कि पहले कभी मिला हो। ब्रह्मचर्य के सोलह आने पालन का अर्थ है ब्रह्मदर्शन। इसके लिए तन, मन और वचन से समस्त इन्द्रियों का संयम रखना अनिवार्य है। ब्रह्मचर्य में त्याग की बड़ी आवश्यकता है। प्रयत्नशील ब्रह्मचारी नित्य अपनी त्रुटियों का दर्शन करेगा तो अपने हृदय के कोने-कोने में छिपे विकारों को पहचान लेगा और उन्हें बाहर निकालने का प्रयत्न करेगा।'

----------


## ravi chacha

महात्मा गाँधी ने 36 वर्ष की अवस्था के बाद काम-वासना को बिल्कुल नियंत्रित कर दिया था तो भी उनके जीवन से प्रसन्नता का फव्वारा छूटता रहता था। तब फिर काम को जीवन का प्रधान सुख तथा ब्रह्मचर्य को निरर्थक एवं अवैज्ञानिक कहना महा मूर्खता नहीं है ? दुर्लभ व अमूल्य मनुष्य-शरीर पाकर भी यदि मनुष्य उसे विकारों में ही नष्ट कर दे तो उसे चंदन के वन को सूखी लकड़ियों के भाव बेचने वाले मूर्ख लकड़हारे की तरह ही समझा जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ताड़ासन का चमत्कारिक प्रयोग*ताड़ासन करने से प्राण ऊपर के केन्द्रों में आ जाते हैं जिससे पुरुषों के वीर्यस्राव एवं स्त्रियों के प्रदररोग की तकलीफ में तुरंत ही लाभ होता है।
वीर्यस्राव क्यों होता है ? जब पेट में दबाव (Intro-abdominal pressure) बढ़ता है तब वीर्यस्राव होता है। इस दबाव(प्रेशर) के बढ़ने के कारण इस प्रकार है-
ठूँस-ठूँसकर खाना, बार-बार खाना, कब्जियत, गैस होने पर भी वायु करे ऐसी आलू, गवारफली, भिंडी, तली हुई चीजों का अधिक सेवन एवं अधिक भोजन, लैंगिक (सैक्स सम्बन्धी) विचार, चलचित्र देखने एवं पत्रिकाएँ पढ़ने से।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस दबाव के बढ़ने से प्राण नीचे के केन्द्रों मे, नाभि से नीचे मूलाधार केन्द्र में आ जाते हैं जिसकी वजह से वीर्यस्राव हो जाता है। इस प्रकार के दबार के कारण हर्निया की बीमारी भी हो जाती है।
ताड़ासन की विधिः
सर्वप्रथम एकदम सीधे खड़े होकर हाथ ऊँचे रखें। फिर पैरों के पंजों के बल पर खड़े होकर रहें एवं दृष्टि ऊपर की ओर रखें। ऐसा दिन में तीन बार (सुबह, दोपहर, शाम) 5-10 मिनट तक करें।
यदि पैरों के पंजों पर खड़े न हो सकें तो जैसे अनुकूल हो वैसे खड़े रहकर भी यह आसन किया जा सकता है।
यह आसन बैठे-बैठे भी किया जा सकता है। जब भी काम(सेक्स) सम्बन्धी विचार आयें तब हाथ ऊँचे करके दृष्टि ऊपर की ओर करनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ऋतुचर्या**वसंत ऋतुचर्या*वसंत ऋतु की महिमा के विषय में कवियों ने खूब लिखा है।
गुजराती कवि दलपतराम ने कहा हैः
*रूडो जुओ आ ऋतुराज आव्यो। मुकाम तेणे वनमां जमाव्यो।।*
अर्थात्
*देखो, सुंदर यह ऋतुराज आया। आवास उसने वन को बनाया।।*
वसंत का असली आनंद जब वन में से गुजरते हैं तब उठाया जा सकता है। रंग-बिरंगे पुष्पों से आच्छादित वृक्ष..... शीतल एवं मंद-मंद बहती वायु..... प्रकृति मानों, पूरी बहार में होती है। ऐसे में सहज ही प्रभु का स्मरण हो आता है, सहज ही में ध्यानावस्था में पहुँचा जा सकता है।
ऐसी सुंदर वसंत ऋतु में आयुर्वेद ने खान-पान में संयम की बात कहकर व्यक्ति एवं समाज की नीरोगता का ध्यान रखा है।
जिस प्रकार पानी अग्नि को बुझा देता है वैसे ही वसंत ऋतु में पिघला हुआ कफ जठराग्नि को मंद कर देता है। इसीलिए इस ऋतु में लाई, भूने हुए चने, ताजी हल्दी, ताजी मूली, अदरक, पुरानी जौ, पुराने गेहूँ की चीजें खाने के लिए कहा गया है। इसके अलावा मूँग बनाकर खाना भी उत्तम है। नागरमोथ अथवा सोंठ डालकर उबाला हुआ पानी पीने से कफ का नाश होता है। देखो, आयुर्वेद विज्ञान की दृष्टि कितनी सूक्ष्म है !

----------


## ravi chacha

मन को प्रसन्न करें एवं हृदय के लिए हितकारी हों ऐसे आसव, अरिष्ट जैसे कि मध्वारिष्ट, द्राक्षारिष्ट, गन्ने का रस, सिरका आदि पीना इस ऋतु में लाभदायक है।
वसंत ऋतु में आने वाला होली का त्यौहार इस ओर संकेत करता है कि शरीर को थोड़ा सूखा सेंक देना चाहिए जिससे कफ पिघलकर बाहर निकल जाय। सुबह जल्दी उठकर थोड़ा व्यायाम करना, दौड़ना अथवा गुलाटियाँ खाने का अभ्यास लाभदायक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मालिश करके सूखे द्रव्य आँवले, त्रिफला अथवा चने के आटे आदि का उबटन लगाकर गर्म पानी से स्नान करना हितकर है। आसन, प्राणायाम एवं टंक विद्या की मुद्रा विशेष रूप से करनी चाहिए।
दिन में सोना नहीं चाहिए। दिन में सोने से कफ कुपित होता है। जिन्हें रात्रि में जागना आवश्यक हो वे थोड़ा सोयें तो ठीक है। इस ऋतु में रात्रि-जागरण भी नहीं करना चाहिए।
वसंत ऋतु में सुबह खाली पेट हरड़े का चूर्ण शहद के साथ सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। इस ऋतु में कड़वे नीम में नयी कोंपलें फूटती हैं। नीम की 15-20 कोंपलें 2-3 काली मिर्च के साथ चबा-चबाकर खानी चाहिए। 15-20 दिन यह प्रयोग करने से वर्षभर चर्मरोग, रक्तविकार और ज्वर आदि रोगों से रक्षा करने की प्रतिरोधक शक्ति पैदा होती है एवं आरोग्यता की रक्षा होती है। इसके अलावा कड़वे नीम के फूलों का रस 7 से 15 दिन तक पीने से त्वचा के रोग एवं मलेरिया जैसे ज्वर से भी बचाव होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मधुर रसवाले पौष्टिक पदार्थ एवं खट्टे-मीठे रसवाले फल आदि पदार्थ जो कि शीत ऋतु में खाये जाते हैं, उन्हें खाना बंद कर देना चाहिए क्योंकि वे कफ को बढ़ाते हैं। वसंत ऋतु के कारण स्वाभाविक ही पाचनशक्ति कम हो जाती है, अतः पचने में भारी पदार्थों का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। ठंडे पेय, आइसक्रीम, बर्फ के गोले चॉकलेट, मैदे की चीजें, खमीरवाली चीजें, दही आदि पदार्थ बिल्कुल त्याग देने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

धार्मिक ग्रंथों के वर्णनानुसार चैत्र मास के दौरान 'अलौने व्रत' (बिना नमक के व्रत) करने से रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ती है एवं त्वचा के रोग, हृदय के रोग, उच्च रक्तचाप (हाई बी.पी.), गुर्दा (किडनी) आदि के रोग नहीं होते।
यदि कफ ज्यादा हो तो रोग होने से पूर्व ही 'वमन कर्म' द्वारा कफ को निकाल देना चाहिए किंतु वमन कर्म किसी योग्य वैद्य की निगरानी में करना ही हितावह है। सामान्य उलटी करनी हो आश्रम से प्रकाशित योगासन पुस्तक में बतायी गयी विधि के अनुसार गजकरणी की जा सकती है। इससे अनेक रोगों से बचाव होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *ग्रीष्म ऋतुचर्या*


वसंत ऋतु की समाप्ति के बाद ग्रीष्म ऋतु का आगमन होता है। अप्रैल, मई तथा जून के प्रारंभिक दिनों का समावेश ग्रीष्म ऋतु में होता है। इन दिनों में सूर्य की किरणें अत्यंत उष्ण होती हैं। इनके सम्पर्क से हवा रूक्ष बन जाती है और यह रूक्ष-उष्ण हवा अन्नद्रव्यों को सुखाकर शुष्क बना देती है तथा स्थिर चर सृष्टि में से आर्द्रता, चिकनाई का शोषण करती है। इस अत्यंत रूक्ष बनी हुई वायु के कारण, पैदा होने वाले अन्न-पदार्थों में कटु, तिक्त, कषाय रसों का प्राबल्य बढ़ता है और इनके सेवन से मनुष्यों में दुर्बलता आने लगती है। शरीर में वातदोष का संचय होने लगता है। अगर इन दिनों में वातप्रकोपक आहार-विहार करते रहे तो यही संचित वात ग्रीष्म के बाद आने वाली वर्षा ऋतु में अत्यंत प्रकुपित होकर विविध व्याधियों को आमंत्रण देता है। आयुर्वेद चिकित्सा-शास्त्र के अनुसार *'**चय एव जयेत् दोषं।**'* अर्थात् दोष जब शरीर में संचित होने लगते हैं तभी उनका शमन करना चाहिए। अतः इस ऋतु में मधुर, तरल, सुपाच्य, हलके, जलीय, ताजे, स्निग्ध, शीत गुणयुक्त पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए। जैसे कम मात्रा में श्रीखंड, घी से बनी मिठाइयाँ, आम, मक्खन, मिश्री आदि खानी चाहिए। इस ऋतु में प्राणियों के शरीर का जलीयांश कम होता है जिससे प्यास ज्यादा लगती है। शरीर में जलीयांश कम होने से पेट की बीमारियाँ, दस्त, उलटी, कमजोरी, बेचैनी आदि परेशानियाँ उत्पन्न होती हैं। इसलिए ग्रीष्म ऋतु में कम आहार लेकर शीतल जल बार-बार पीना हितकर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आहारः* ग्रीष्म ऋतु में साठी के पुराने चावल, गेहूँ, दूध, मक्खन, गौघृत के सेवन से शरीर में शीतलता, स्फूर्ति तथा शक्ति आती है। सब्जियों में लौकी, गिल्की, परवल, नींबू, करेला, केले के फूल, चौलाई, हरी ककड़ी, हरा धनिया, पुदीना और फलों में द्राक्ष, तरबूज, खरबूजा, एक-दो-केले, नारियल, मौसमी, आम, सेब, अनार, अंगूर का सेवन लाभदायी है।
इस ऋतु में तीखे, खट्टे, कसैले एवं कड़वे रसवाले पदार्थ नहीं खाने चाहिए। नमकीन, रूखा, तेज मिर्च-मसालेदार तथा तले हुए पदार्थ, बासी एवं दुर्गन्धयुक्त पदार्थ, दही, अमचूर, आचार, इमली आदि न खायें। गरमी से बचने के लिए बाजारू शीत पेय (कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स), आइस क्रीम, आइसफ्रूट, डिब्बाबंद फलों के रस का सेवन कदापि न करें। इनके सेवन से शरीर में कुछ समय के लिए शीतलता का आभास होता है परंतु ये पदार्थ पित्तवर्धक होने के कारण आंतरिक गर्मी बढ़ाते हैं। इनकी जगह कच्चे आम को भूनकर बनाया गया मीठा पना, पानी में नींबू का रस तथा मिश्री मिलाकर बनाया गया शरबत, जीरे की शिकंजी, ठंडाई, हरे नारियल का पानी, फलों का ताजा रस, दूध और चावल की खीर, गुलकंद आदि शीत तथा जलीय पदार्थों का सेवन करें। इससे सूर्य की अत्यंत उष्ण किरणों के दुष्प्रभाव से शरीर का रक्षण किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ग्रीष्म ऋतु में गर्मी अधिक होने के कारण चाय, कॉफी, सिगरेट, बीड़ी, तम्बाकू आदि सर्वथा वर्ज्य हैं। इस ऋतु में पित्तदोष की प्रधानता से पित्त के रोग होते हैं जैसे कि दाह, उष्णता, मूर्च्छा, अपच, दस्त, नेत्रविकार आदि। अतः उनसे बचें। फ्रिज का ठंडा पानी पीने से गला, दाँत एवं आँतों पर बुरा प्रभाव पड़ता है इसलिए इन दिनों में मटके या सुराही का पानी पिएँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *विहारः*


इस ऋतु में प्रातः पानी-प्रयोग, वायु-सेवन, योगासन, हलका व्यायाम एवं तेल-मालिश लाभदायक है। प्रातः सूर्योदय से पहले उठ जाएँ। शीतल जलाशय के किनारे अथवा बगीचे में घूमें। शीतल जलाशय के किनारे अथवा बगीचे में घूमें। शीतल पवन जहाँ आता हो वहाँ सोयें। शरीर पर चंदन, कपूर का लेप करें। रात को भोजन के बाद थोड़ा सा टहलकर बाद में खुली छत पर शुभ्र (सफेद) शय्या पर शयन करें। गर्मी के दिनों में सोने से दो घंटे पहले, ठंडे किये हुए दूध का अथवा ठंडाई का सेवन भी हितकारी होता है।
ग्रीष्म ऋतु में आदान काल के कारण शरीर की शक्ति का ह्रास होता रहता है। वात पैदा करने वाले आहार-विहार के कारण शरीर में वायु की वृद्धि होने लगती है। इस ऋतु में दिन बड़े और रात्रियाँ छोटी होती हैं। अतः दोपहर के समय थोड़ा सा विश्राम करना चाहिए। इससे इस ऋतु में धूप के कारण होने वाले रोग उत्पन्न नहीं हो पाते।
रात को देर तक जागना और सुबह देर तक सोये रहना त्याग दें। अधिक व्यायाम, अधिक परिश्रम, धूप में टहलना, अधिक उपवास, भूख-प्यास सहना तथा स्त्री-सहवास – ये सभी वर्जित हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

विशेषः इस ऋतु में मुलतानी मिट्टी से स्नान करना वरदान स्वरूप है। इससे जो लाभ होता है, साबुन से नहाने से उसका 1 प्रतिशत लाभ भी नहीं होता। जापानी लोग इसका खूब लाभ उठाते हैं। गर्मी को खींचने वाली, पित्तदोष का शमन करने वाली, रोमकूपों को खोलने वाली मुलतानी मिट्टी से स्नान करें और इसके लाभों का अनुभव करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *लूः लक्षण तथा बचाव के उपाय*


गर्मी के दिनों में जो हवा चलती है उसे लू कहते हैं।
*लक्षणः* लू लगने से चेहरा लाल हो जाता है, नब्ज तेज चलने लगती है। साँस लेने में कष्ट होता है, त्वचा शुष्क हो जाती है। प्यास अधिक लगती है। कई बार सिर और गर्दन में पीड़ा होने लगती है। कभी-कभी प्राणी मूर्च्छित भी हो जाता है तथा उसकी मृत्यु भी हो सकती है।
*उपायः* लू चलने के दिनों में पानी अधिक पीना चाहिए। सुबह 700 मि.ली. से सवा लीटर पानी पीने वालों को लू लगने की संभावना नहीं होती। घर से बाहर जाते समय कानों को रूमाल से ढँक लेना चाहिए। जब गर्मी अधिक पड़ रही हो तब मोटे, सफेद और ढीले कपड़े पहनने चाहिए। दिन में दो बार नहाना चाहिए। एक सफेद प्याज (ऊपर का छिलका हटाकर) हमेशा साथ रखने से लू लगने की संभावना नहीं रहती। प्याज और पुदीना लू लगने के खतरे से रक्षा करते हैं। घर से बाहर जाने से पहले पानी या छाछ पीकर निकलने से लू नहीं लगती। नींबू का शरबत पीना हितकर होता है।
लू व गर्मी से बचने के लिए रोजाना शहतूत खायें। पेट, गुर्दे और पेशाब की जलन शहतूत खाने से दूर होती है। यकृत और आँतों के घाव ठीक होते हैं। नित्य शहतूत खाते रहने से मस्तिष्क को ताकत मिलती है।
यदि लू लग जाय तो लू का असर दूर करने के लिए कच्चे आम उबालकर उसके रस में पानी मिलाकर घोल बनायें तथा उसमें थोड़ा सेंधा नमक, जीरा, पुदीना डालकर पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *शरबत*


बाजारू ठंडे पेय पदार्थों से स्वास्थ्य को कितनी हानि पहुँचती है यह तो लोग जानते ही नहीं हैं। दूषित तत्त्वों, गंदे पानी एवं अभक्ष्य पदार्थों के रासायनिक मिश्रण से तैयार किये गये अपवित्र बाजारू ठंडे पेय हमारी तंदरुस्ती एवं पवित्रता का घात करते हैं। इसलिए उनका त्याग करके हमें आयुर्वेद एवं भारतीय संस्कृति में वर्णित पेय पदार्थों से ही ठंडक प्राप्त करनी चाहिए। यहाँ कुछ शरबतों की निर्माण-विधि एवं उपयोग की जानकारी दी जा रही हैः-

----------


## ravi chacha

गुलाब का शरबतः गुलाब जल अथवा नलिकायंत्र (वाष्पस्वेदन यंत्र) द्वारा गुलाब की कलियों के निकाले गये अर्क में मिश्री डालकर उसका पाक तैयार करें। जब जरूरत पड़े तब उसमें ठंडा जल मिलाकर शरबत बना लें।
उपयोगः यह शरबत सुवासित होने के साथ शरीर की गर्मी को नष्ट करता है। अतः ग्रीष्म ऋतु में सेवन करने योग्य है।

----------


## alymax

चाचु जानकारिअछी है

----------


## ravi chacha

*अनार का शरबत**- अच्छी तरह से पके हुए 20 अनार के दाने निकालकर उनका रस निकाल लें। उस रस में अदरक डालकर रस गाढ़ा हो जाय तब तक उबालें। उसके बाद उसमें केसर एवं इलायची का चूर्ण मिलाकर शीशी में भर लें।
*मात्राः* 30 ग्राम।
*उपयोगः* यह शरबत रूचिकर एवं पित्तशामक होने की वजह से दवा के रूप में भी लिया जा सकता है एवं गर्मी में शरबत के रूप में पीने से गर्मी से राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*द्राक्ष का शरबतः* बीज निकाली हुई 60 ग्राम द्राक्ष को बिजौरे अथवा नींबू के रस में पीसें। उसमें अनार का 240 ग्राम रस डालें। उसके बाद उसे छानकर उसमें स्वादानुसार काला नमक, इलायची, काली मिर्च, जीरा, दालचीनी एवं अजवायन डालकर 60 ग्राम शहद मिलायें।
*मात्राः* 25 ग्राम।
*उपयोगः* मंदाग्नि एवं अरूचि में लाभप्रद।

----------


## ravi chacha

*इमली का शरबतः* साफ एवं अच्छे गुणवाली 1 किलो इमली लेकर एक पत्थर के बर्तन में दो किलो पानी में 12 घंटे भिगो दें। उसके बाद इमली को हाथ से खूब मसलकर पानी के साथ एकरस कर दें। फिर पानी को मिट्टी के बर्तन में छान लें। उस पानी को कलई किये हुए अथवा स्टील के बर्तन में डालकर उभार आने तक उबालें। फिर उसमें मिश्री डालकर तीन तार की चासनी बनाकर काँच की बरनी में भर लें।
*मात्राः* 25 से 60 ग्राम।
*उपयोगः* पित्त प्रकृतिवाले व्यक्ति को रात्रि में सोते समय देने से शौच साफ होगा।
गर्मी में सुबह पीने से लू लगने का भय नहीं रहता।
कब्जियत के रोगी के लिए इसका सेवन लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पके हुए कैथे(कबीट) का शरबतः* यह भी इमली के शरबत की तरह ही बनाया जाता है।
*उपयोगः* यह शरबत शरीर की गर्मी की दूर करने में अत्यंत उपयोगी है। इसके अलावा पित्तशामक एवं रूचिकर भी है।
*नींबू का शरबतः* 20 अच्छे एवं बड़े नींबू का रस निकालें। उस रस में 500 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर गाढ़ा होने तक उबालें एवं शीशी में भरकर रख लें।
*मात्राः* 10 से 25 ग्राम।
*उपयोगः* अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, उलटी, पित्त के कारण होने वाले सिरदर्द आदि में लाभदायक है।
इसके अलावा यह शरबत आहार के प्रति रूचि एवं भूख उत्पन्न करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कच्चे आम का शरबत (पना)- कच्चे आम को छीलकर पानी में उबालें। उसके बाद ठण्डे पानी में मसल-मसलकर रस बनायें। इस रस में स्वाद के अनुसार नमक, जीरा, गुड़ आदि डालकर पियें।
उपयोगः इस शरबत को पीने से गर्मी से राहत मिलती है। यह अपने देश के शीतल पेयों की प्राचीन परंपरा का एक नुस्खा है जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक है।
स्वास्थ्यनाशक, रोगोत्पादक, अपवित्र पदार्थों के मिश्रण से तैयार बाजारू शीतल पेय शरीर तथा मन को हानि पहुँचाते हैं। ऐसे पेयों से सावधान !

----------


## ravi chacha

वर्षा ऋतुचर्या
वर्षा ऋतु में वायु का विशेष प्रकोप तथा पित्त का संचय होता है। वर्षा ऋतु में वातावरण के प्रभाव के कारण स्वाभाविक ही जठराग्नि मंद रहती है, जिसके कारण पाचनशक्ति कम हो जाने से अजीर्ण, बुखार, वायुदोष का प्रकोप, सर्दी, खाँसी, पेट के रोग, कब्जियत, अतिसार, प्रवाहिका, आमवात, संधिवात आदि रोग होने की संभावना रहती है।
इन रोगों से बचने के लिए तथा पेट की पाचक अग्नि को सँभालने के लिए आयुर्वेद के अनुसार उपवास तथा लघु भोजन हितकर है। इसलिए हमारे आर्षदृष्टा ऋषि-मुनियों ने इस ऋतु में अधिक-से-अधिक उपवास का संकेत कर धर्म के द्वारा शरीर के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में जल की स्वच्छता पर विशेष ध्यान दें। जल द्वारा उत्पन्न होने वाले उदर-विकार, अतिसार, प्रवाहिका एवं हैजा जैसी बीमारियों से बचने के लिए पानी को उबालें, आधा जल जाने पर उतार कर ठंडा होने दें, तत्पश्चात् हिलाये बिना ही ऊपर का पानी दूसरे बर्तन में भर दें एवं उसी पानी का सेवन करें। जल को उबालकर ठंडा करके पीना सर्वश्रेष्ठ उपाय है। आजकल पानी को शुद्ध करने हेतु विविध फिल्टर भी प्रयुक्त किये जाते हैं। उनका भी उपयोग कर सकते हैं। पीने के लिए और स्नान के लिए गंदे पानी का प्रयोग बिल्कुल न करें क्योंकि गंदे पानी के सेवन से उदर व त्वचा सम्बन्धी व्याधियाँ पैदा हो जाती हैं।
500 ग्राम हरड़ और 50 ग्राम सेंधा नमक का मिश्रण बनाकर प्रतिदिन 5-6 ग्राम लेना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

पथ्य आहारः इस ऋतु में वात की वृद्धि होने के कारण उसे शांत करने के लिए मधुर, अम्ल व लवण रसयुक्त, हलके व शीघ्र पचने वाले तथा वात का शमन करने वाले पदार्थों एवं व्यंजनों से युक्त आहार लेना चाहिए। सब्जियों में मेथी, सहिजन, परवल, लौकी, सरगवा, बथुआ, पालक एवं सूरन हितकर हैं। सेवफल, मूँग, गरम दूध, लहसुन, अदरक, सोंठ, अजवायन, साठी के चावल, पुराना अनाज, गेहूँ, चावल, जौ, खट्टे एवं खारे पदार्थ, दलिया, शहद, प्याज, गाय का घी, तिल एवं सरसों का तेल, महुए का अरिष्ट, अनार, द्राक्ष का सेवन लाभदायी है।
पूरी, पकोड़े तथा अन्य तले हुए एवं गरम तासीरवाले खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन अत्यंत कम कर दें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपथ्य आहारः गरिष्ठ भोजन, उड़द, अरहर, चौला आदि दालें, नदी, तालाब एवं कुएँ का बिना उबाला हुआ पानी, मैदे की चीजें, ठंडे पेय, आइसक्रीम, मिठाई, केला, मट्ठा, अंकुरित अनाज, पत्तियों वाली सब्जियाँ नहीं खाना चाहिए तथा देवशयनी एकादशी के बाद आम नहीं खाना चाहिए।
पथ्य विहारः अंगमर्दन, उबटन, स्वच्छ हलके वस्त्र पहनना योग्य है।
अपथ्य विहारः अति व्यायाम, स्त्रीसंग, दिन में सोना, रात्रि जागरण, बारिश में भीगना, नदी में तैरना, धूप में बैठना, खुले बदन घूमना त्याज्य है।
इस ऋतु में वातावरण में नमी रहने के कारण शरीर की त्वचा ठीक से नहीं सूखती। अतः त्वचा स्वच्छ, सूखी व स्निग्ध बनी रहे। इसका उपाय करें ताकि त्वचा के रोग पैदा न हों। इस ऋतु में घरों के आस-पास गंदा पानी इकट्ठा न होने दें, जिससे मच्छरों से बचाव हो सके।
इस ऋतु में त्वचा के रोग, मलेरिया, टायफायड व पेट के रोग अधिक होते हैं। अतः खाने पीने की सभी वस्तुओं को मक्खियों एवं कीटाणुओं से बचायें व उन्हें साफ करके ही प्रयोग में लें। बाजारू दही व लस्सी का सेवन न करें।
चातुर्मास में आँवले और तिल के मिश्रण को पानी में डालकर स्नान करने से दोष निवृत्त होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *शरद ऋतुचर्या*


भाद्रपद एवं आश्विन ये शरद ऋतु के दो महीने हैं। शरद ऋतु स्वच्छता के बारे में सावधान रहने की ऋतु है अर्थात् इस मौसम में स्वच्छता रखने की खास जरूरत है। *रोगाणाम् शारदी माताः।*अर्थात् शरद ऋतु रोगों की माता है।
शरद ऋतु में स्वाभाविक रूप से ही पित्तप्रकोप होता है। इससे इन दो महीनों में ऐसा ही आहार एवं औषधी लेनी चाहिए जो पित्त का शमन करे। मध्याह्न के समय पित्त बढ़ता है। तीखे नमकीन, खट्टे, गरम एवं दाह उत्पन्न करने वाले द्रव्यों का सेवन, मद्यपान, क्रोध अथवा भय, धूप में घूमना, रात्रि-जागरण एवं अधिक उपवास – इनसे पित्त बढ़ता है। दही, खट्टी छाछ, इमली, टमाटर, नींबू, कच्चे आम, मिर्ची, लहसुन, राई, खमीर लाकर बनाये गये व्यंजन एवं उड़द जैसी चीजें भी पित्त की वृद्धि करती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में पित्तदोष की शांति के लिए ही शास्त्रकारों द्वारा खीर खाने, घी का हलवा खाने तथा श्राद्धकर्म करने का आयोजन किया गया है। इसी उद्देश्य से चन्द्रविहार, गरबा नृत्य तथा शरद पूर्णिमा के उत्सव के आयोजन का विधान है। गुड़ एवं घूघरी (उबाली हुई ज्वार-बाजरा आदि) के सेवन से तथा निर्मल, स्वच्छ वस्त्र पहन कर फूल, कपूर, चंदन द्वारा पूजन करने से मन प्रफुल्लित एवं शांत होकर पित्तदोष के शमन में सहायता मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस ऋतु में पित्त का प्रकोप होकर जो बुखार आता है, उसमें एकाध उपवास रखकर नागरमोथ, पित्तपापड़ा, चंदन, वाला (खस) एवं सोंठ डालकर उबालकर ठंडा किया हुआ पानी पीना चाहिए। पैरों में घी घिसना चाहिए। बुखार उतरने के बाद सावधानीपूर्वक ऊपर की ही औषधियों में गिलोय, काली द्राक्ष एवं त्रिफला मिलाकर उसका काढ़ा बनाकर पीना चाहिए।
व्यर्थ जल्दबाजी के कारण बुखार उतारने की अंग्रजी दवाओं का सेवन न करें अन्यथा पीलिया, यकृतदोष (लीवर की सूजन), आँव, लकवा, टायफाइड, जहरी मलेरिया, पेशाब एवं दस्त में रक्त गिरना, शीतपित्त जैसे नये-नये रोग होते ही रहेंगे। आजकल कई लोगों का ऐसा अनुभव है। अतः अंग्रेजी दवाओं से सदैव सावधान रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानियाँ-*
श्राद्ध के दिनों में 16 दिन तक दूध, चावल, खीर का सेवन पित्तशामक है। परवल, मूँग, पका पीला पेठा (कद्दू) आदि का भी सेवन कर सकते हैं।
दूध के विरुद्ध पड़ने वाले आहार जैसे की सभी प्रकार की खटाई, अदरक, नमक, मांसाहार आदि का त्याग करें। दही, छाछ, भिंडी, ककड़ी आदि अम्लविपाकी (पचने पर खटास उत्पन्न करने वाली) चीजों का सेवन न करें।
कड़वा रस पित्तशामक एवं ज्वर प्रतिरोधी है। अतः कटुकी, चिरायता, नीम की अंतरछाल, गुडुच, करेले, सुदर्शन चूर्ण, इन्द्रजौ (कुटज) आदि के सेवन हितावह है।
धूप में न घूमें। श्राद्ध के दिनों में एवं नवरात्रि में पितृपूजन हेतु संयमी रहना चाहिए। कड़क ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करना चाहिए। यौवन सुरक्षा पुस्तक का पाठ करने से ब्रह्मचर्य में मदद मिलेगी।
इन दिनों में रात्रिजागरण, रात्रिभ्रमण अच्छा होता है इसीलिए नवरात्रि आदि का आयोजन किया जाता है। रात्रिजागरण 12 बजे तक का ही माना जाता है। अधिक जागरण से और सुबह एवं दोपहर को सोने से त्रिदोष प्रकुपित होते हैं जिससे स्वास्थ्य बिगड़ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारे दूरदर्शी ऋषि-मुनियों ने शरद पूनम जैसा त्यौहार भी इस ऋतु में विशेषकर स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से ही आयोजित किया है। शरद पूनम के दिन रात्रिजागरण, रात्रिभ्रमण, मनोरंजन आदि का उत्तम पित्तनाशक विहार के रूप में आयुर्वेद ने स्वीकार किया है।
शरदपूनम की शीतल रात्रि छत पर चन्द्रमा की किरणों में रखी हुई दूध-पोहे अथवा दूध-चावल की खीर सर्वप्रिय, पित्तशामक, शीतल एवं सात्त्विक आहार है। इस रात्रि में ध्यान, भजन, सत्संग, कीर्तन, चन्द्रदर्शन आदि शारीरिक व मानसिक आरोग्यता के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक है।
इस ऋतु में भरपेट भोजन दिन की निद्रा, बर्फ, ओस, तेल व तले हुए पदार्थों का सेवन न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *शीत ऋतुचर्या*


शीत ऋतु के अंतर्गत हेमंत और शिशिर ऋतु आते हैं। यह ऋतु विसर्गकाल अर्थात् दक्षिणायन का अंतकाल कहलाती है। इस काल में चन्द्रमा की शक्ति सूर्य की अपेक्षा अधिक प्रभावशाली होती है। इसलिए इस ऋतु में औषधियाँ, वृक्ष, पृथ्वी की पौष्टिकता में भरपूर वृद्धि होती है व जीव जंतु भी पुष्ट होते हैं। इस ऋतु में शरीर में कफ का संचय होता है तथा पित्तदोष का नाश होता है।
शीत ऋतु में स्वाभाविक रूप से जठराग्नि तीव्र रहती है, अतः पाचन शक्ति प्रबल रहती है। ऐसा इसलिए होता है कि हमारे शरीर की त्वचा पर ठंडी हवा और हवा और ठंडे वातावरण का प्रभाव बारंबार पड़ते रहने से शरीर के अंदर की उष्णता बाहर नहीं निकल पाती और अंदर ही अंदर इकट्ठी होकर जठराग्नि को प्रबल करती है। अतः इस समय लिया गया पौष्टिक और बलवर्धक आहार वर्षभर शरीर को तेज, बल और पुष्टि प्रदान करता है। इस ऋतु में एक स्वस्थ व्यक्ति को अपनी सेहत की तंदरूस्ती के लिए किस प्रकार का आहार लेना चाहिए ? शरीर की रक्षा कैसे करनी चाहिए ? आइये, उसे हम जानें-

----------


## ravi chacha

शीत ऋतु में खारा तथा मधु रसप्रधान आहार लेना चाहिए।
पचने में भारी, पौष्टिकता से भरपूर, गरम व स्निग्ध प्रकृति के घी से बने पदार्थों का यथायोग्य सेवन करना चाहिए।
वर्षभर शरीर की स्वास्थ्य-रक्षा हेतु शक्ति का भंडार एकत्रित करने के लिए उड़दपाक, सालमपाक, सोंठपाक जैसे वाजीकारक पदार्थों अथवा च्यवनप्राश आदि का उपयोग करना चाहिए।
मौसमी फल व शाक, दूध, रबड़ी, घी, मक्खन, मट्ठा, शहद, उड़द, खजूर, तिल, खोपरा, मेथी, पीपर, सूखा मेवा तथा चरबी बढ़ाने वाले अन्य पौष्टिक पदार्थ इस ऋतु में सेवन योग्य माने जाते हैं। प्रातः सेवन हेतु रात को भिगोये हुए कच्चे चने (खूब चबा-चबाकर खाये), मूँगफली, गुड़, गाजर, केला, शकरकंद, सिंघाड़ा, आँवला आदि कम खर्च में सेवन किये जाने वाले पौष्टिक पदार्थ हैं।
इस ऋतु में बर्फ अथवा बर्फ का फ्रिज का पानी, रूखे-सूखे, कसैले, तीखे तथा कड़वे रसप्रधान द्रव्यों, वातकारक और बासी पदार्थ, एवं जो पदार्थ आपकी प्रकृति के अनुकूल नहीं हों, उनका सेवन न करें। शीत प्रकृति के पदार्थों का अति सेवन न करें। हलका भोजन भी निषिद्ध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इन दिनों में खटाई का अधिक प्रयोग न करें, जिससे कफ का प्रयोग न हो और खाँसी, श्वास (दमा), नजला, जुकाम आदि व्याधियाँ न हों। ताजा दही, छाछ, नींबू आदि का सेवन कर सकते हैं। भूख को मारना या समय पर भोजन न करना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक होता है। क्योंकि चरक संहिता का कहना है कि शीतकाल में अग्नि के प्रबल होने पर उसके बल के अनुसार पौष्टिक और भारी आहारूपी ईंधन नहीं मिलने पर यह बढ़ी हुई अग्नि शरीर में उत्पन्न धातु (रस) को जलाने लगती है और वात कुपित होने लगता है। अतः उपवास भी अधिक नहीं करने चाहिए।
शरीर को ठंडी हवा के सम्पर्क में अधिक देर तक न आने दें।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन प्रातःकाल दौड़ लगाना, शुद्ध वायुसेवन हेतु भ्रमण, शरीर की तेलमालिश, व्यायाम, कसरत व योगासन करने चाहिए।
जिनकी तासीर ठंडी हो, वे इस ऋतु में गुनगुने गर्म जल से स्नान करें। अधिक गर्म जल का प्रयोग न करें। हाथ-पैर धोने में भी यदि गुनगुने पानी का प्रयोग किया जाय तो हितकर होगा।
शरीर की चंपी करवाना एवं यदि कुश्ती अथवा अन्य कसरतें आती हों तो उन्हें करना हितावह है।
तेल मालिश के बाद शरीर पर उबटन लगाकर स्नान करना हितकारी होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कमरे एवं शरीर को थोड़ा गर्म रखें। सूती, मोटे तथा ऊनी वस्त्र इस मौसम में लाभकारी होते हैं।
प्रातःकाल सूर्य की किरणों का सेवन करें। पैर ठंडे न हों इस हेतु जूते पहनें। बिस्तर, कुर्सी अथवा बैठने के स्थान पर कम्बल, चटाई, प्लास्टिक अथवा टाट की बोरी बिछाकर ही बैठें। सूती कपड़े पर न बैठें।
स्कूटर जैसे दुपहिया खुले वाहनों द्वारा इन दिनों लम्बा सफर न करते हुए बस, रेल, कार-जैसे वाहनों से ही सफर करने का प्रयास करें।
दशमूलारिष्ट, लोहासन, अश्वगंधारिष्ट, च्यवनप्राश अथवा अश्वगंधावलेह जैसी देशी व आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों का इस काल में सेवन करने से वर्ष भर के लिए पर्याप्त शक्ति का संचय किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हेमंत ऋतु में बड़ी हरड़ का चूर्ण और सोंठ का चूर्ण समभाग मिलाकर और शिशिर ऋतु में बड़ी हरड़ का चूर्ण समभाग पीपर (पिप्पली या पीपल) चूर्ण के साथ प्रातः सूर्योदय के समय अवश्य पानी में घोलकर पी जायें। दोनों मिलाकर 5 ग्राम लेना पर्याप्त है। इसे पानी में घोलकर पी जायें। यह उत्तम रसायन है। लहसुन की 3-4 कलियाँ या तो ऐसे ही निगल जाया करें या चबाकर खा लें या दूध में उबालकर खा लिया करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो सम्पन्न और समर्थ हों, वे इस मौसम में केसर, चंदन और अगर घिसकर शरीर पर लेप करें।
गरिष्ठ खाद्य पदार्थों के सेवन से पहले अदरक के टुकड़ों पर नमक व नींबू का रस डालकर खाने से जठराग्नि अधिक प्रबल होती है।
भोजन पचाने के लिए भोजन के बाद निम्न मंत्र के उच्चारण के साथ बायाँ हाथ पेट पर दक्षिणावर्त (दक्षिण दिशा की ओर घुमाव देते हुए) घुमा लेना चाहिए, जिससे भोजन शीघ्रता से पच सके।
*अगस्त्यं कुंभकर्णच शनिं च बडवानलम्।*
*आहारपरिपाकार्थ स्मरेद भीमं च पंचमम्।।*
इस ऋतु में सर्दी, खाँसी, जुकाम या कभी बुखार की संभावना भी बनी रहती है। ऐसा होने पर निम्निलिखित उपाय करने चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्दी-जुकाम एवं खाँसी मिटाने के उपायः

*सुबह तथा रात्रि को सोते वक्त हल्दी-नमकवाले ताजे भुने हुए एक मुट्ठी चने खायें, किंतु खाने के बाद कोई भी पेय पदार्थ, यहाँ तक कि पानी न पियें। भोजन में घी, दूध, शक्कर, गुड़ एवं खटाई तथा फलों का सेवन बन्द कर दें। सर्दी-खाँसी वाले स्थायी मरीजों के लिए यह सस्ता प्रयोग है।
भोजन के पश्चात हल्दी-नमकवाली भुनी हुई अजवायन को मुखवास के रुप में नित्य सेवन करने से सर्दी-खाँसी मिट जाती है। अजवाइन का धुआँ लेना चाहिए। अजवाइन की पोटली से छाती की सेंक करनी चाहिए। मिठाई, खटाई एवं चिकनाईयुक्त चीजों का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतिदिन मुखवास के रूप में दालचीनी का प्रयोग करें। दो ग्राम सोंठ, आधा ग्राम दालचीनी तथा 5 ग्राम पुराना गुड़ – इन तीनों को कटोरी में गरम करके रोज ताजा खाने से सर्दी मिटती है।
सर्दी-जुकाम अधिक होने पर नाक बंद हो जाती है, सिर भी भारी हो जाता है और बहुत बेचैनी होती है। ऐसे समय में एक तपेली में पानी को खूब गरम करके उसमें थोड़ा दर्दशामक मलहम, नीलगिरि का तेल अथवा कपूर डालकर सिर व तपेली ढँक जाय ऐसा कोई मोटा कपड़ा या तौलिया ओढ़कर गरम पानी  की भाप लें। ऐसा करने से कुछ ही मिनटों में लाभ होगा एवं सर्दी से राहत मिलेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मिश्री के बारीक चूर्ण को नसवार की तरह नाक से सूँघें।
स्थायी सर्दी-जुकाम एवं खाँसी के रोगी को 2 ग्राम सोंठ, 10 से 12 ग्राम गुड़ एवं थोड़ा घी एक कटोरी में लेकर उतनी देर तक गर्म करना चाहिए जब तक कि गुड़ पिघल न जाय। फिर सबको मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट रोज गरम-गरम खा ले। भोजन में मीठी, खट्टी, चिकनी एवं गरिष्ठ वस्तुएँ न ले। रोज सादे पानी की जगह पर सोंठ की डली डालकर उबाला गया पानी ही गुनगुना-गर्म हो जाय तब पियें। इस प्रयोग से रोग मिट जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्दी के कारण होता सिरदर्द, छाती का दर्द एवं बेचैनी में सोंठ का चूर्ण पानी में डालकर गर्म करके पीड़ावाले स्थान पर थोड़ा लेप करें। सोंठ की डली डालकर उबाला गया पानी पियें। सोंठ का चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर थोड़ा-थोड़ा रोज चाटें। मूँग, बाजरी, मेथी एवं लहसुन का प्रयोग भोजन में करें। इससे भी सर्दी मिटती है।
हल्दी को अंगारों पर डालकर उससी धूनी लें तथा हल्दी के चूर्ण को दूध में डालकर पियें। इससे लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वायु की सूखी खाँसी में अथवा पित्तजन्य खाँसी में, खून गिरने में, छाती की कमजोरी के दर्द में, मानसिक दुर्बलता में तथा नपुंसकता के रोग में गेहूँ के आटे में गुड़ अथवा शक्कर एवं घी डालकर बनाया गया हलुआ विशेष हितकर है। वायु की खाँसी में गुड़ के हलुए में सोंठ डालें। खून गिरने के रोग में मिश्री-घी में हलुआ बनाकर किशमिश डालें। मानसिक दौर्बल्य में उपयोग करने के लिए हलुए में बादाम डालें। कफजन्य खाँसी तथा श्वास के दर्द में गुनगुने पानी के साथ अजवाइन खिलाने से लाभ होता है, कफोत्पत्ति बंद होती है। पीपरामूल, सोंठ एवं बहेड़ादल का चूर्ण बनाकर शहद में मिलाकर प्रतिदिन खाने से सर्दी कफ की खाँसी मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुखार मिटाने के उपायः
बुखार आने पर एक दिन उपवास रखकर केवल उबला हुआ पानी पीने से बुखार गिरता है।
मोंठ या मोंठ की दाल का सूप बनाकर पीने से बुखार में राहत मिलती है। उस सूप में हरा धनिया तथा मिश्री डालने से मुँह अथवा मल द्वारा निकलता खून बंद हो जाता है।
पानी में तुलसी एवं पुदीना के पत्ते डालकर उबालें। नीचे उतार कर 10 मिनट ढँककर रखें। फिर उसमें शहद डालकर पीने से बुखार में राहत मिलती है और शरीर की शिथिलता दूर होती है।
पीपरामूल का 1 से 2 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ लेकर फिर कुछ देर बाद गर्म दूध पीने से मलेरिया कम होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

5 से 10 ग्राम लहसुन  कलियों को काटकर, तिल के तेल अथवा घी में तलकर, सेंधा नमक डालकर रोज खायें। इससे मलेरिया का बुखार दूर होता है।
सौंफ तथा धनिया के काढ़े में मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से पित्तज्वर का शमन होता है।
हींग तथा कपूर से बनायी गयी गोली (हिंगकपूर वटी) दवाई की दुकान पर मिलती है। एक-दो गोली लेकर, अदरक के रस में घोंटकर, रोगी की जीभ पर लगायें-रगड़ें। रोगी अगर दवा पी सके तो यही दवा पिये। इससे नाड़ी सुधरेगी और बुखार मिटेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

कई बार बुखार 103-104 डिग्री फार्नहाइट से उपर हो जाता है। इससे ऊपर बुखार होने पर मरीज के लिए खतरा पैदा हो जाता है। ऐसे समय में ठंडे पानी में खाने का नमक, नौसादर या कोलन वॉटर डालकर, उस पानी में पतले कपड़े के टुकड़े डुबाकर, मरीज की हथेली एवं पाँव के तलवों पर तथा ललाट पर रखें। रखा हुआ कपड़ा सूख जाय तो तुरंत ही दूसरा कपड़ा दूसरे साफ पानी में डुबाकर, निचोड़कर दर्दी के उपरोक्त अंगों पर रखें। इस प्रकार थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में ठंडे पानी की, पट्टियाँ बदलते रहने से अथवा बर्फ घिसने से बुखार कम हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शीत ऋतु में उपयोगी पाक
शीतकाल में पाक का सेवन अत्यंत लाभदायक होता है। पाक के सेवन से रोगों को दूर करने में एवं शरीर में शक्ति लाने में मदद मिलती है। स्वादिष्ट एवं मधुर होने के कारण रोगी को भी पाक का सेवन करने में उबान नहीं आती।
पाक बनाने की सर्वसामान्य विधिः पाक में डाली जाने वाली काष्ठ-औषधियों एवं सुगंधित औषधियों का चूर्ण अलग-अलग करके उन्हें कपड़छान कर लेना चाहिए। किशमिश, बादाम, चारोली, खसखस, पिस्ता, अखरोट, नारियल जैसी वस्तुओं के चूर्ण को कपड़छन करने की जरूरत नहीं है। उन्हें तो थोड़ा-थोड़ा कूटकर ही पाक में मिला सकते हैं।
पाक में सर्वप्रथम काष्ठ औषधियाँ डालें, फिर सुगंधित पदार्थ डालें। अंत में केसर को घी में पीसकर डालें।
पाक तैयार होने पर उसे घी लगायी हुई थाली में फैलाकर बर्फी की तरह छोटे या बड़े टुकड़ों में काट दें। ठंडा होने पर स्वच्छ बर्तन या काँच की बरनी में भरकर रख लें।
पाक खाने के पश्चात दूध अवश्य पियें। इस दौरान मधुर रसवाला भोजन करें। पाक एक दिन में ज्यादा से ज्यादा 40 ग्राम जितनी मात्रा तक खाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अदरक पाकः* अदरक के बारीक-बारीक टुकड़े, गाय का घी एवं गुड़ – इन तीनों को समान मात्रा में लेकर लोहे की कड़ाही में अथवा मिट्टी के बर्तन में धीमी आँच पर पकायें। पाक जब इतना गाढ़ा हो जाय कि चिपकने लगे तब आँच पर से उतारकर उसमें सोंठ, जीरा, काली मिर्च, नागकेसर, जायफल, इलायची, दालचीनी, तेजपत्र, लेंडीपीपर, धनिया, स्याहजीरा, पीपरामूल एवं वायविंडम का चूर्ण ऊपर की औषधियाँ (अदरक आदि) से चौथाई भाग में डालें। इस पाक को घी लगे हुए बर्तन में भरकर रख लें।
शीतकाल में प्रतिदिन 20 ग्राम की मात्रा में इस पाक को खाने से दमा, खाँसी, भ्रम, स्वरभंग, अरुचि, कर्णरोग, नासिकारोग, मुखरोग, क्षय, उरःक्षतरोग, हृदय रोग, संग्रहणी, शूल, गुल्म एवं तृषारोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खजूर पाकः 
*
खारिक (खजूर) 480 ग्राम, गोंद 320 ग्राम, मिश्री 380 ग्राम, सोंठ 40 ग्राम, लेंडीपीपर 20 ग्राम, काली मिर्च 30 ग्राम तथा दालचीनी, तेजपत्र, चित्रक एवं इलायची 10 -10 ग्राम डाल लें। फिर उपर्युक्त विधि के अनुसार इन सब औषधियों से पाक तैयार करें।
यह पाक बल की वृद्धि करता है, बालकों को पुष्ट बनाता है तथा इसके सेवन से शरीर की कांति सुंदर होकर, धातु की वृद्धि होती है। साथ ही क्षय, खाँसी, कंपवात, हिचकी, दमे का नाश होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बादाम पाकः

*बादाम 320 ग्राम, मावा 160 ग्राम, बेदाना 45 ग्राम, घी 160 ग्राम, मिश्री 1600 ग्राम तथा लौंग, जायफल, वंशलोचन एवं कमलगट्टा 5-5 ग्राम और एल्चा (बड़ी इलायची) एवं दालचीनी 10-10 ग्राम लें। इसके बाद उपरोक्त विधि के अनुसार पाक तैयार करें।
*नोटः* बड़ी इलायची के गुणधर्म वही हैं जो छोटी इलायची के होते हैं ऐसा द्रव्य-गुण के विद्वानों का मानना है। अतः बड़ी इलायची भी छोटी के बराबर ही फायदा करेगी। बड़ी इलायची छोटी इलायची से बहुत कम दामों में मिलती है।
इस पाक के सेवन से वीर्यवृद्धि होकर शरीर पुष्ट होता है, वातरोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेथी पाकः 
*मेथी एवं सोंठ 320-320 ग्राम की मात्रा में लेकर दोनों का चूर्ण कपड़छन कर लें। 5 लीटर 120 मि.ली. दूध में 320 ग्राम घी डालकर उसमें ये चूर्ण मिला दें। यह सब एकरस होकर गाढ़ा हो जाय, तक उसे पकायें। उसके पश्चात उसमें 2 किलो 560 ग्राम शक्कर डालकर फिर से धीमी आँच पर पकायें। अच्छी तरह पाक तैयार हो जाने पर नीचे उतार लें। फिर उसमें लेंडीपीपर, सोंठ, पीपरामूल, चित्रक, अजवाइन, जीरा, धनिया, कलौंजी, सौंफ, जायफल, दालचीनी, तेजपत्र एवं नागरमोथ, ये सभी 40-40 ग्राम एवं काली मिर्च का 60 ग्राम चूर्ण डालकर हिलाकर ऱख लें।
यह पाक 40 ग्राम की मात्रा में अथवा पाचनशक्ति अनुसार सुबह खायें। इसके ऊपर दूध न पियें।
यह पाक आमवात, अन्य वातरोग, विषमज्वर, पांडुरोग, पीलिया, उन्माद, अपस्मार, प्रमेह, वातरक्त, अम्लपित्त, शिरोरोग, नासिकारोग, नेत्ररोग, सूतिकारोग आदि सभी में लाभदायक है। यह पाक शरीर के लिए पुष्टिकारक, बलकारक एवं वीर्य वर्धक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूंठी पाकः* 320 ग्राम सोंठ और 1 किलो 280 ग्राम मिश्री या चीनी को 320 ग्राम घी एवं इससे चार गुने दूध में धीमी आँच पर पकाकर पाक तैयार करें।
इस पाक के सेवन से मस्तकशूल, वातरोग, सूतिकारोग एवं कफरोगों में लाभ होता है। प्रसूति के बाद इसका सेवन लाभदायी है।
*अंजीर पाकः* 500 ग्राम सूखे अंजीर लेकर उसके 6-8 छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े कर लें। 500 ग्राम देशी घी गर्म करके उसमें अंजीर के वे टुकड़े डालकर 200 ग्राम मिश्री का चूर्ण मिला दें। इसके पश्चात उसमें बड़ी इलायची 5 ग्राम, चारोली, बलदाणा एवं पिस्ता 10-10 ग्राम तथा 20 ग्राम बादाम के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों को ठीक ढंग से मिश्रित कर काँच की बर्नी में भर लें। अंजीर के टुकड़े घी में डुबे रहने चाहिए। घी कम लगे तो उसमें और ज्यादा घी डाल सकते हैं।
यह मिश्रण 8 दिन तक बर्नी में पड़े रहने से अंजीरपाक तैयार हो जाता है। इस अंजीरपाक को प्रतिदिन सुबह 10 से 20 ग्राम की मात्रा में खाली पेट खायें। शीत ऋतु में शक्ति संचय के लिय यह अत्यंत पौष्टिक पाक है। यह अशक्त एवं कमजोर व्यक्ति का रक्त बढ़ाकर धातु को पुष्ट करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अश्वगंधा पाकः 
*
अश्वगंधा एक बलवर्धक व पुष्टिदायक श्रेष्ठ रसायन है। यह मधुर व स्निग्ध होने के कारण वात का शमन एवं रक्तादि सप्त धातुओं का पोषण करने वाला है। सर्दियों में जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त रहती है। तब अश्वगंधा से बने हुए पाक का सेवन करने से पूरे वर्ष शरीर में शक्ति, स्फूर्ति व ताजगी बनी रहती है।
*विधिः*  480 ग्राम अश्वगंधा चूर्ण को 6 लीटर गाय के दूध में, दूध गाढ़ा होने तक पकायें। दालचीनी (तज), तेजपत्ता, नागकेशर और इलायची का चूर्ण प्रत्येक 15-15 ग्राम मात्रा में लें। जायफल, केशर, वंशलोचन, मोचरस, जटामासी, चंदन, खैरसार (कत्था), जावित्री (जावंत्री), पीपरामूल, लौंग, कंकोल, भिलावा की मींगी, अखरोट की गिरी, सिंघाड़ा, गोखरू का महीन चूर्ण प्रत्येक 7.5 – 7.5 ग्राम मात्रा में लें। रस सिंदूर, अभ्रकभस्म, नागभस्म, बंगभस्म, लौहभस्म प्रत्येक 7.5 – 7.5 ग्राम मात्रा में लें। उपर्युक्त सभी चूर्ण व भस्म मिलाकर अश्वगंधा से सिद्ध किये दूध में मिला दें। 3 किलो मिश्री अथवा चीनी की चाशनी बना लें। जब चाशनी बनकर तैयार हो जाय तब उसमें से 1-2 बूँद निकालकर उँगली से देखें, लच्छेदार तार छूटने लगें तब इस चाशनी में उपर्युक्त मिश्रण मिला दें। कलछी से खूब घोंटे, जिससे सब अच्छी तरह से मिल जाय। इस समय पाक के नीचे तेज अग्नि न हो। सब औषधियाँ अच्छी तरह से मिल जाने के बाद पाक को अग्नि से उतार दें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*परीक्षणः 
*
पूर्वोक्त प्रकार से औषधियाँ डालकर जब पाक तैयार हो जाता है, तब वह कलछी से उठाने पर तार सा बँधकर उठता है। थोड़ा ठंडा करके 1-2 बूँद पानी में डालने से उसमें डूबकर एक जगह बैठ जाता है, फलता नहीं। ठंडा होने पर उँगली से दबाने पर उसमें उँगलियों की रेखाओं के निशान बन जाते हैं।
पाक को थाली में रखकर ठंडा करें। ठंडा होने पर चीनी मिट्टी या काँच के बर्तन में भरकर रखें। 10 से 15 ग्राम पाक सुबह शहद अथवा गाय के दूध के साथ लें।
यह पाक शक्तिवर्धक, वीर्यवर्धक, स्नायु व मांसपेशियों को ताकत देने वाला एवं कद बढ़ाने वाला एक पौष्टिक रसायन है। यह धातु की कमजोरी, शारीरिक-मानसिक कमजोरी आदि के लिए उत्तम औषधि है। इसमें कैल्शियम, लौह तथा जीवनसत्व (विटामिन्स) भी प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं।
अश्वगंधा अत्यंत वाजीकर अर्थात् शुक्रधातु की त्वरित वृद्धि करने वाला रसायन है। इसके सेवन से शुक्राणुओं की वृद्धि होती है एवं वीर्यदोष दूर होते हैं। धातु की कमजोरी, स्वप्नदोष, पेशाब के साथ धातु जाना आदि विकारों में इसका प्रयोग बहुत ही लाभदायी है।
यह पाक अपने मधुर व स्निग्ध गुणों से रस-रक्तादि सप्तधातुओं की वृद्धि करता है। अतः मांसपेशियों की कमजोरी, रोगों के बाद आने वाला दौर्बल्य तथा कुपोषण के कारण आनेवाली कृशता आदि में विशेष उपयुक्त है। इससे विशेषतः मांस व शुक्रधातु की वृद्धि होती है। अतः यह राजयक्षमा (क्षयरोग) में भी लाभदायी है। क्षयरोग में अश्वगंधा पाक के साथ सुवर्ण मालती गोली का प्रयोग करें। किफायती दामों में शुद्ध सुवर्ण मालती व अश्वगंधा चूर्ण आश्रम के सभी उपचार केन्द्रों व स्टालों पर उपलब्ध है।
जब धातुओं का क्षय होने से वात का प्रकोप होकर शरीर में दर्द होता है, तब यह दवा बहुत लाभ करती है। इसका असर वातवाहिनी नाड़ी पर विशेष होता है। अगर वायु की विशेष तकलीफ है तो इसके साथ 'महायोगराज गुगल' गोली का प्रयोग करें।
इसके सेवन से नींद भी अच्छी आती है। यह वातशामक तथा रसायन होने के कारण विस्मृति, यादशक्ति की कमी, उन्माद, मानसिक अवसाद (डिप्रेशन) आदि मनोविकारों में भी लाभदायी है। दूध के साथ सेवन करने से शरीर में लाल रक्तकणों की वृद्धि होती है, जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है, शरीर की कांति बढ़ती है और शरीर में शक्ति आती है। सर्दियों में इसका लाभ अवश्य उठायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

विविध व्याधियों में आहार-विहार




तैत्तीरीय उपनिषद के अनुसारः
'अन्नं हि भूतानां ज्येष्ठम्-तस्मात् सर्वौषधमुच्यते।' अर्थात् भोजन ही प्राणियों की सर्वश्रेष्ठ औषधि है, क्योंकि आहार से ही शरीरस्थ सप्तधातु, त्रिदोष तथा मलों की उत्पत्ति होती है।
युक्तियुक्त आहार वायु, पित्त और कफ – इन तीनों दोषों को समान रखते हुए आरोग्य प्रदान करता है और किसी कारण से रोग उत्पन्न हो भी जायें तो आहार-विहार के नियमों को पालने से रोगों को समूल नष्ट किया जा सकता है। आहार में अनाज, दलहन, घी, तेल, शाक, दूध, जल, ईख तथा  फल का समावेश होता है।
अति मिर्च-मसालेवाले, अति नमक तथा तेलयुक्त, पचने में भारी पदार्थ, दूध पर विविध प्रक्रिया करके बनाये गये अति शीत अथवा अति उष्ण पदार्थ सदा अपथ्यकर हैं।
दिन में सोना, कड़क धूप में अथवा ठंडी हवा में घूमना, अति जागरण, अति श्रम करना अथवा नित्य बैठे रहना, वायु-मल-मूत्रादि वेगों को रोकना, ऊँची आवाज में बात करना, अति मैथुन, क्रोध, शोक आरोग्य नाशक माने गये हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई भी रोग हो, प्रथम उपवास या लघु अन्न लेना चाहिए क्योंकि रोगाः सर्वेऽपिमन्देऽग्  ौ। (अष्टांग हृदय निदानस्थानः 12.1) प्रायः सभी रोगों का मूल मंदाग्नि है। सर्वरोगाणां मूलं अजीर्णम्।
व्याधि अनुसार आहार विहारः
बुखारः बुखार में सर्वप्रथम उपवास रखें। बुखार उतरने पर 24 घंटे बाद द्रव आहार लें। इसके लिए मूँग में 14 गुना पानी मिलायें। मुलायम होने तक पकायें, फिर छानकर इसका पानी पिलायें। यह पचने में हलका, अग्निवर्धक, मल-मूत्र और दोषों का अनुलोमन करने वाला और बल बढ़ाने वाला है।
प्यास लगने पर उबले हुए पानी में सोंठ मिलाकर लें अथवा षडंगोदक का प्रयोग करें। (नागरमोथ, चंदन, सोंठ, खस, काली खस (सुगन्धवाली) तथा पित्तपापड़ा पानी में उबालकर षडंगोदक बनाया जाता है।) षडंगोदक के पान से पित्त का शमन होता है, प्यास तथा बुखार कम होते हैं। बुखार के समय पचने में भारी, विदाह उत्पन्न करने वाले पदार्थों का सेवन, स्नान, व्यायाम, घूमना-फिरना अहितकर है। नये बुखार में दूध और फल सर्प विष के समान है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पांडुरोगः 
*
गेहूँ, पुराने साठी के चावल, जौ, मूँग, घी, दूध, अनार, काले अंगूर विशेष पथ्यकर हैं। शाकों में पालक, तोरई, मूली, परवल, लौकी और फलों में अंगूर, आम, मौसमी, सेब आदि पथ्यकर हैं। गुड़, भूने हुए चने, काली द्राक्ष, चुकन्दर, गाजर, हरे पत्तेवाली सब्जियाँ लाभदायी हैं। पित्त बढ़ाने वाला आहार, दिन में सोना, अति श्रम, शोक-क्रोध अहितकर हैं।
*अम्लपित्तः

*उपवास रखें या हलका, मधुर व रसयुक्त आहार लें। पुराने जौ, गेहूँ, चावल, मूँग, परवल, पेठा, लौकी, नारियल, अनार, मिश्री, शहद, गाय का दूध और घी विशेष पथ्यकर हैं। तिल, उड़द, कुलथी, नमक, लहसुन, दही, नया अनाज, मूँगफली, गुड़, मिर्च तथा गरम मसाले का सेवन न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अजीर्णः 
*
प्रथम उपवास रखें। बारंबार थोड़ी-थोड़ी मात्रा में गुनगुना पानी पीना हितकर है। जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होने पर अर्थात् अच्छी भूख लगने पर मूँग का पानी, नींबू का शरबत, छाछ आदि द्रवाहार लेने चाहिए। बाद में मूँग अथवा खिचड़ी लें। पचने में भारी, स्निग्ध तथा अति मात्रा में आहार और भोजन के बाद दिन में सोना हानिकारक है।
*चर्मरोगः
*पुराने चावल तथा गेहूँ, मूँग, परवल, लौकी तुरई विशेष पथ्यकर हैं। अत्यंत तीखे, खट्टे, खारे पदार्थ, दही, गुड़, मिष्ठान्न, खमीरीकृत पदार्थ, इमली, टमाटर, मूँगफली, फल, मछली आदि वर्ज्य हैं। साबुन, सुगंधित तेल, इत्र आदि का उपयोग न करें। चंदन चूर्ण अथवा चने के आटे या मुलतानी मिट्टी का प्रयोग करें। ढीले, सादे, सूती वस्त्र पहनें।

----------


## ravi chacha

सफेद दागः 

 चर्मरोग के अनुसार पथ्यपालन करें और दूध, खट्टी चीजें, नींबू, संतरा, अमरूद, मौसमी आदि फलों का सेवन न करें।
संधिवात, वातरोगः जौ की रोटी, कुलथी, साठी के लाल चावल, परवल, पुनर्नवा, सहिजन की फली, पपीता, अदरक, लहसुन, अरंडी का तेल, गोझरन अर्क (आश्रम में मिल सकता है।) गर्म जल सर्वश्रेष्ठ हैं। भोजन में गौघृत, तिल का तेल हितकर हैं। आलू, चना, मटर, टमाटर, दही, खट्टे तथा पचने में भारी पदार्थ हानिकारक हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

श्वास (दमा)- 
अल्प मात्रा में द्रव, हलका, उष्ण आहार लें। रात्रि को भोजन न करें। स्नान करने एवं पीने के लिए उष्ण जल का उपयोग करें। गेहूँ, बाजरा, मूँग का सूप, लहसुन, अदरक का उपयोग करें। अति शीत, खट्टे, तले हुए पदार्थों का सेवन, धूल और धुआँ हानिकारक हैं।
मिर्गीः 10 ग्राम हींग ताबीज की तरह कपड़े में सिलाई करके गले में पहनने से मिर्गी के दौरे रुक जाते हैं।
भुनी हुई हींग, सोंठ, काली मिर्च, पीपल, काला नमक, समान मात्रा में पीसकर, 1 कप पेठे के रस में इसका 1 चम्मच चूर्ण मिलाकर, नित्य पीते रहने से मिर्गी के दौरे आने बंद हो जाते हैं।
रेशम के धागे में 21 जायफल पिरोकर गले में पहनने से भी मिर्गी में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सब रोगों का मूलः प्रज्ञापराध
चरक स्थान के शरीर स्थान में आता हैः
धीधृतिस्मृतिविभ्  ष्टः कर्म यत्कुरुते अशुभम्।
प्रज्ञापराधं तं विद्यात् सर्वदोषप्रकोपणम्  ।
'धी, धृति एवं स्मृति यानी बुद्धि, धैर्य और यादशक्ति – इन तीनों को भ्रष्ट करके अर्थात् इनकी अवहेलना करके जो व्यक्ति शारीरिक अथवा मानसिक अशुभ कार्यों को करता है, भूलें करता है उसे प्रज्ञापराध या बुद्धि का अपराध (अंतःकरण की अवहेलना) कहा जाता है, जो कि सर्वदोष अर्थात् वायु, पित्त, कफ को कुपित करने वाला है।
आयुर्वेद की दृष्टि से ये कुपित त्रिदोष ही तन-मन के रोगों के कारण हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसी प्रकार घी, दूध, शक्कर, गुड़, गन्ना अथवा केला आदि खाने से या दिन में सोने से सर्दी अथवा कफ, होता हो, मीठा खाने से मधुमेह (डायबिटीज) बढ़ गया हो, नमक, दूध, दही या गुड़ खाने से त्वचा के रोग बढ़ गये हों फिर भी स्वाद लोलुपतावश लोभी व्यक्ति मन पर नियंत्रण न रख सके तो उसे कफ के रोग एवं तमोगुणजन्य रोग आलस्य, अनिद्रा, प्रमाद आदि होंगे ही।
अंतःकरण अथवा अंतरात्मा की आवाज प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को थोड़ी बहुत सुनाई देती ही है। छोटे बच्चे भी पेट भर जाने पर एक घूँट दूध पीने में भी आनाकानी करते हैं। पशु भी पेट भर जाने के बाद अथवा बीमारी पानी तक नहीं पीते। जबकि मनुष्य जैसे-जैसे समझ बढ़ती है, उम्र बढ़ती है वैसे-वैसे ज्यादा प्रज्ञापराध करता नज़र आता है। आहार-विहार के प्रत्येक मामले में सजग रहकर, प्रज्ञापराध न होने देने की आदत डाली जाय तो मनुष्यमात्र आधि, व्याधि एवं उपाधि को निमंत्रण देना बंद करके सम्पूर्ण स्वास्थ्य, सुख एवं शांति को प्राप्त कर सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*स्वास्थ्य पर स्वर का प्रभाव*जिस समय जो स्वर चलता है उस समय तुम्हारे शरीर में उसी स्वर का प्रभाव होता है। हमारे ऋषियों ने इस विषय बहुत सुंदर खोज की है।
दायें नथुने से चलने वाला श्वास दायाँ स्वर एवं बायें नथुने से चलने वाला श्वास बायाँ स्वर कहलाता है, जिसका ज्ञान नथुने पर हाथ रखकर सहजता से प्राप्त किया जा सकता है। जिस समय जिस नथुने से श्वासोच्छ्वास अधिक गति से चल रहा हो, उस समय वह या नथुना चालू है ऐसा कहा जाता है।
जब सूर्य नाड़ी अर्थात् दायाँ स्वर (नथुना) चलता हो तब भोजन करने से जल्दी पच जाता है लेकिन पेय पदार्थ पीना हो तब चन्द्र नाड़ी अर्थात् बायाँ स्वर चलना चाहिए। यदि पेय पदार्थ पीते समय बायाँ स्वर न चलता हो तो दायें नथुने को उँगली से दबा दें ताकि बायाँ स्वर चलने लगे। भोजन या कोई भी खाद्य पदार्थ सेवन करते समय पिंगला नाड़ी अर्थात् सूर्य स्वर चालू न हो तो थोड़ी देर बायीं करवट लेटकर या कपड़े की छोटी पोटली बायीं काँख में दबाकर यह स्वर चालू किया जा सकता है। इससे स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा होती है तथा बीमारी जल्दी नहीं आती।

----------


## ravi chacha

सुबह उठते समय ध्यान रखें कि जो स्वर चलता हो उसी ओर का हाथ मुँह पर घुमाना चाहिए तथा उसी ओर का पैर पहले पृथ्वी पर रखना चाहिए। ऐसा करने से अपने कार्यों में सफलता मिलती है ऐसा कहा गया है।
दायाँ स्वर चलते समय मलत्याग करने से एवं बायाँ स्वर चलते समय मूत्रत्याग करने से स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा होती है। वैज्ञानिकों ने प्रयोग करके देखा कि इससे विपरीत करने पर विकृतियाँ उत्पन्न होती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रकृति ने एक साल तक के शिशु के स्वर पर अपना नियंत्रण रखा है। शिशु जब पेशाब करता है तब उसका बायाँ स्वर चलता है और मलत्याग करता है तब उसका दायाँ स्वर चलता है।
लघुशंका बैठकर ही करनी चाहिए क्योंकि खड़े-खड़े पेशाब करने से धातु क्षीण होती है और बच्चे भी कमजोर पैदा होते हैं।
कुछ लोग मुँह से श्वास लेते हैं। इससे श्वासनली और फेफड़ों में बीमारी के कीटाणु घुस जाते हैं एवं तकलीफ सहनी पड़ती है। अतः श्वास सदैव नाक से ही लेना चाहिए।
कोई खास काम करने जायें उस वक्त जो भी स्वर चलता हो वही पैर आगे रखकर जाने से विघ्न दूर होने में मदद मिलती है। इस प्रकार स्वर का भी एक अपना विज्ञान है जिसे जानकर एवं छोटी-छोटी सावधानियाँ अपना कर मनुष्य अपने स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा एवं व्यावहारिक जीवन में भी सफलता प्राप्त कर सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उपवास**विषय वासना निवृत्ति का अचूक साधन
*

अन्न में भी एक प्रकार का नशा होता है। भोजन करने के तत्काल बाद आलस्य के रूप में इस नशे का प्रायः सभी लोग अनुभव करते हैं। पके हुए अन्न के नशे में एक प्रकार की पार्थिव शक्ति निहित होती है, जो पार्थिव शरीर का संयोग पाकर दुगनी हो जाती है। इस शक्ति को शास्त्रकारों ने आधिभौतिक शक्ति कहा है।
इस शक्ति की प्रबलता में वह आध्यात्मिक शक्ति, जो हम पूजा उपासना के माध्यम से एकत्रित करना चाहते हैं, नष्ट हो जाती है। अतः भारतीय महर्षियों ने सम्पूर्ण आध्यात्मिक अनुष्ठानों में उपवास का प्रथम स्थान रखा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विषय विनिवर्तन्ते निराहारस्य देहिनः।



गीता के अनुसार उपवास, विषय-वासना की निवृत्ति का अचूक साधन है। जिसका पेट खाली हो उसे फालतू की मटरगस्ती नहीं सझती। अतः शरीर, इन्द्रियों और मन पर विजय पाने के लिए जितासन और जिताहार होने की परम आवश्यकता है।
आयुर्वेद तथा आधुनिक विज्ञान दोनों का एक ही निष्कर्ष है कि व्रत और उपवासों जहाँ अनेक शारीरिक व्याधियाँ समूल नष्ट हो जाती हैं, वहाँ मानसिक व्याधियों के शमन का भी यह एक अमोघ उपाय है। इससे जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है व शरीरशुद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

फलाहार का तात्पर्य उस दिन आहार में सिर्फ कुछ फलों का सेवन करने से है लेकिन आज इसका अर्थ बदलकर फलाहार में से अपभ्रंश होकर फरियाल बन गया है और इस फरियाल में लोग ठूँस-ठूँसकर साबुदाने की खिचड़ी या भोजन से भी अधिक भारी, गरिष्ठ, चिकना, तला-गुला व मिर्च मसाले युक्त आहार का सेवन करने लगे हैं। उनसे अनुरोध है कि वे उपवास न ही करें तो अच्छा है क्योंकि इससे उपवास जैसे पवित्र शब्द की तो बदनामी होती है, साथ ही साथ शरीर को और अधिक नुक्सान पहुँचता है। उनके इस अविवेकपूर्ण कृत्य से लाभ के बदले उन्हें हानि ही हो रही है।
सप्ताह में एक दिन तो व्रत रखना ही चाहिए। इससे आमाशय, यकृत एवं पाचनतंत्र को विश्राम मिलता है तथा उनकी स्वतः ही सफाई हो जाती है। इस प्रक्रिया से पाचनतंत्र मजबूत हो जाता है तथा व्यक्ति की आंतरिक शक्ति के साथ-साथ उसकी आयु भी बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारतीय जीवनचर्या में व्रत एवं उपवास का विशेष महत्त्व है। उनका अनुपालन धार्मिक दृष्टि से किया जाता है परंतु व्रतोपवास करने से शरीर भी स्वस्थ रहता है।
उप यानी समीप और वास यानी रहना। उपवास का आध्यात्मिक अर्थ है – ब्रह्म-परमात्मा के निकट रहना। उपवास का व्यावहारिक अर्थ है – निराहार रहना। निराहार रहने से भगवदभजन और आत्मचिंतन में मदद मिलती है। वृत्ति अंतर्मुख होने लगती है। उपवास पुण्यदायी, आमदोषहर, अग्निप्रदीपक, स्फूर्तिदायक तथा मन को प्रसन्नता देने वाला माना गया है। अतः यथाकाल, यथाविधि उपवास करके धर्म तथा स्वास्थ्य लाभ करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आहारं पचति शिखी दोषान् आहारवर्जितः।*
अर्थात् पेट की अग्नि आहार को पचाती है और उपवास दोषों को पचाता है। उपवास से पाचनशक्ति बढ़ती है। उपवासकाल में शरीर में क्या मल उत्पन्न नहीं होता और जीवनशक्ति को पुराना जमा मल निकालने का अवसर मिलता है। मल-मूत्र विसर्जन सम्यक होने लगता है, शरीर में हलकापन आता है तथा अति निद्रा-तन्द्रा का नाश होता है।
इसी कारण भारतवर्ष के सनातन धर्मावलम्बी प्रायः एकादशी, अमावस्या, पूर्णिमा या पर्वों पर उपवास किया करते हैं, क्योंकि उन दिनों जठराग्नि मंद होती है और सहज ही प्राणों का ऊर्ध्वगमन होता है। शरीर-शोधन के लिए चैत्र, श्रावण एवं भाद्रपद महीने अधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण होते हैं। नवरात्रियों के दिनों में भी व्रत करने का बहुत प्रचलन है। यह अनुभव से जाना गया है कि एकादशी से पूर्णिमा तथा एकादशी से अमावस्या तक का काल रोग की उग्रता में भी अधिक सहायक होता है, क्योंकि जैसे सूर्य एवं चन्द्रमा के परिभ्रमण के परिणामस्वरूप समुद्र में उक्त तिथियों के दिनों में विशेष उतार-चढ़ाव होता है, उसी प्रकार उक्त क्रिया के परिणामस्वरूप हमारे शरीर में रोगों की वृद्धि होती है। इसीलिए इन चार तिथियों में उपवास का विशेष महत्त्व है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शारीरिक विकारः

अजीर्ण, उलटी, मंदाग्नि, शरीर में भारीपन, सिरदर्द, बुखार, यकृत-विकार, श्वास रोग, मोटापा, संधिवात, सम्पूर्ण शरीर में सूजन, खाँसी, दस्त लगना, कब्जियत, पेटदर्द, मुँह में छाले, चमड़ी के रोग, गुर्दे के विकार, पक्षाघात आदि व्याधियों में रोग के अनुसार छोटे या बड़े रूप में उपवास रखना लाभकारी होता है।


मानसिक विकारः


मन पर भी उपवास का बहुमुखी प्रभाव पड़ता है। उपवास से चित्त की वृत्तियाँ रुकती हैं और मनुष्य जब अपनी चित्त की वृत्तियों को रोकने लग जाता है, तब देह रहते हुए भी सुख-दुःख, हर्ष-विषाद पैदा नहीं होते। उपवास से सात्त्विक भाव बढ़ता है, राजस और तामस भाव का नाश होने लगता है। मनोबल तथा आत्मबल में वृद्धि होने लगती है। अतः अति निद्रा, तन्द्रा, उन्माद(पागलपन), बेचैनी, घबराहट, भयभीत या शोकातुर रहना, मन की दीनता, अप्रसन्नता, दुःख, क्रोध, शोक, ईर्ष्या आदि मानसिक रोगों में औषधोपचार सफल न होने पर उपवास विशेष लाभ देता है। इतना ही नहीं अपितु नियमित उपवास के द्वारा मानसिक विकारों की उत्पत्ति भी रोकी जा सकती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

उपवास पद्धतिः 

इन दिनों पूर्ण विश्राम लेना चाहिए। मौन रह सके तो उत्तम। उपवास में हमेशा पहले एक दो दिन ही कठिन लगते हैं। कड़क उपवास एक दो बार ही कठिन ही लगता है फिर तो मन और शरीर, दोनों का औपवासिक स्थिति का अभ्यास हो जाता है उसमें आनंद आने लगता है।
सामान्यतः 

चार प्रकार के उपवास प्रचलित हैं- निराहार, फलाहार, दुग्धाहार और रूढ़िगत।
निराहारः निराहार व्रत श्रेष्ठ है। यह दो प्रकार का होता है – निर्जल एवं सजल। निर्जल व्रत में पानी का भी सेवन नहीं किया जाता। सजल व्रत में गुनगुना पानी अथवा गुनगुने पानी में नींबू का रस मिलाकर ले सकते हैं। इससे पेट में गैस नहीं बन पाती। ऐसा उपवास दो या तीन दिन रख सकते हैं। अधिक समय तक ऐसा उपवास करना हो तो चिकित्सक की देख-रेख में ही करना चाहिए। शरीर में कहीं भी दर्द हो तो नींबू का सेवन न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*फलाहारः

*इसमें केवल फल अथवा फलों के रस पर ही निर्वाह किया जाता है। उपवास के लिए अनार, अंगूर, सेब और पपीता ठीक हैं। इसके साथ गुनगुने पानी में नींबू का रस मिलाकर ले सकते हैं। नींबू से पाचन-तंत्र की सफाई में सहायता मिलती है। ऐसा उपवास 6-7 दिन से ज्यादा नहीं करना चाहिए।
*दुग्धाहारः

*ऐसे उपवास में दिन में 3 से 8 बार मलाई-विहीन दूध 250 से 500 मि.ली. मात्रा में लिया जाता है। गाय का दूध उत्तम आहार है। *मनुष्य को स्वस्थ व दीर्घजीवी बनानेवाला गाय के दूध जैसा दूसरा कोई श्रेष्ठ आहार नहीं है।*
गाय का दूध जीर्णज्वर, ग्रहणी, पांडुरोग, यकृत के रोग, प्लीहा के रोग, दाह, हृदयरोग, रक्तपित्त आदि में श्रेष्ठ है। श्वास(दमा), क्षयरोग तथा पुरानी सर्दी के लिए बकरी का दूध उत्तम है।
*रूढ़िगतः 
*
24 घंटों में एक बार सादा, हलका, नमक, चीनी व चिकनाईरहित भोजन करें। इस एक बार के भोजन के अतिरिक्त किसी भी पदार्थ का सेवन न करें। केवल सादा पानी अथवा गुनगुने पानी में नींबू ले सकते हैं।


*विशेषः* जिन लोगों को हमेशा कफ, जुकाम, दमा, सूजन, जोड़ों में दर्द, निम्न रक्तचाप रहता हो वे नींबू का उपयोग न करें।
उपरोक्त उपवासों में केवल एक बात का ही ध्यान रखना आवश्यक है कि मल-मूत्र व पसीने का निष्कासन ठीक तरह से होता रहे, अन्यथा शरीर के अंगों से निकली हुई गंदगी फिर से रक्तप्रवाह में मिल सकती है। आवश्यक हो तो बाद में एनिमा का प्रयोग करें।
लोग उपवास तो कर लेते हैं, लेकिन उपवास छोड़ने के बाद क्या खाना चाहिए इस बात पर ध्यान नहीं देते, इसीलिए अधिक लाभ नहीं होता। जितने दिन उपवास करें, उपवास छोड़ने के बाद उतने ही दिन मूँग का पानी लेना चाहिए तथा उसके दुगने दिन तक मूँग उबालकर लेनी चाहिए। तत्पश्चात खिचड़ी, चावल आदि तथा बाद में सामान्य भोजन करना चाहिए।
उपवास के नाम पर व्रत के दिन आलू, अरबी, साग, केला, सिंघाड़े आदि का हलवा, खीर, पेड़े, बर्फी आदि गरिष्ठ भोजन भरपेट करने से रोगों की वृद्धि होती है। अतः इनका सेवन न करें।
*सावधानीः* गर्भवती स्त्री, क्षयरोगी, अल्सर व मिर्गी के रोगी को व अति कमजोर व्यक्ति को उपवास नहीं करना चाहिए। मधुमेह के मरीजों को वैद्यकीय सलाह से ही उपवास करने चाहिए।
शास्त्रों में अग्निहोत्री तथा ब्रह्मचारी को अनुपवास्य माना गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *फलों एवं अन्य खाद्य वस्तुओं से स्वास्थ्य-सुरक्षा*





> *अमृतफल बिल्व*


बेल या बिल्व का अर्थ हैः *रोगान् बिलति भिनत्ति इति बिल्वः।* जो रोगों का नाश करे वह बिल्व। बेल के विधिवत् सेवन से शरीर स्वस्थ और सुडोल बनता है। बेल की जड़, उसकी शाखाएँ, पत्ते, छाल और फल, सब के सब औषधियाँ हैं। बेल में हृदय को ताकत और दिमाग को ताजगी देने के साथ सात्त्विकता प्रदान करने का भी श्रेष्ठ गुण है। यह स्निग्ध, मुलायम और उष्ण होता है। इसके गूदे, पत्तों तथा बीजों में उड़नशील तेल पाया जाता है, जो औषधीय गुणों से भरपूर होता है। कच्चे और पके बेलफल के गुण तथा उससे होने वाले लाभ अलग-अलग प्रकार के होते हैं।
कच्चा बेलफल भूख तथा पाचनशक्ति बढ़ानेवाला, कृमियों का नाश करने वाला है। यह मल के साथ बहने वाले जलयुक्त भाग का शोषण करने वाला होने के कारण अतिसार रोग में अत्यंत हितकर है। इसके नियमित सेवन से कॉलरा (हैजा) से रक्षण होता है।
पका हुआ फल मधुर, कसैला, पचने में भारी तथा मृदु विरेचक है। इसके सेवन से दस्त साफ होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *औषधि प्रयोगः*


*उलटीः* बेलफल के छिलके का 30 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़ा शहद मिलाकर पीने से त्रिदोषजन्य उलटी में आराम मिलता है।
गर्भवती स्त्रियों को उलटी व अतिसार होने पर कच्चे बेलफल के 20 से 50 मि.ली. काढ़े में सत्तू का आटा मिलाकर देने से भी राहत मिलती है।
बार-बार उलटियाँ होने पर और अन्य किसी भी चिकित्सा से राहत न मिलने पर बेलफल के गूदे का 5 ग्राम चूर्ण चावल की धोवन के साथ लेने से आराम मिलता है।
*संग्रहणीः* इस व्याधि में पाचनशक्ति अत्यंत कमजोर हो जाती है। बार-बार दुर्गन्धयुक्त चिकने दस्त होते हैं। इसके लिए 2 बेलफल का गूदा 400 मि.ली. पानी में उबालकर छान लें। फिर ठंडी कर उसमें 20 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर सेवन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पुरानी जीर्ण संग्रहणीः

*बेल का 100 ग्राम गूदा प्रतिदिन 250 ग्राम छाछ में मसलकर पियें।
*पेचिश(**Dysentery**)-* बेलफल आँतों को ताकत देता है। एक बेल के गूदे से बीज निकालकर सुबह शाम सेवन करने से पेट में मरोड़ नहीं आती।
*जलनः* 200 मि.ली. पानी में 25 ग्राम बेल का गूदा, 25 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर शरबत पीने से छाती, पेट, आँख या पाँव की जलन में राहत मिलती है।
*मुँह के छालेः

*एक बेल का गूदा 100 ग्राम पानी में उबालें, ठंडा हो जाने पर उस पानी से कुल्ले करें। छाले मिट जायेंगे।
*मधुमेहः

*बेल एवं बकुल की छाल का 2 ग्राम चूर्ण दूध के साथ लें अथवा 15 बिल्वपत्र और 5 काली मिर्च पीसकर चटनी बना लें। उसे एक कप पानी में घोलकर पीने से मधुमेह ठीक हो जाता है। इसे लम्बे समय, एक दो साल तक लेने से मधुमेह स्थायी रूप से ठीक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिमागी थकावटः 

एक पके बेल का गूदा रात्रि के समय पानी में मिलाकर मिट्टी के बर्तन में रखें। सुबह छानकर इसमें मिश्री मिला लें और प्रतिदिन पियें। इससे दिमाग तरोताजा हो जाता है।
कान का दर्द, बहरापनः बेलफल को गोमूत्र में पीसकर उसे 100 मि.ली. दूध, 300 मि.ली. पानी तथा 100 मि.ली. तिल के तेल में मिलाकर धीमी आँच पर उबालें। यह बिल्वसिद्ध तेल प्रतिदिन 4-4 बूँद कान में डालने से कान के दर्द तथा बहरेपन में लाभ होता है।
पाचनः

पके हुए बेलफल का गूदा निकालकर उसे खूब सुखा लें। फिर पीसकर चूर्ण बनायें। इसमें पाचक तत्त्व पूर्ण रूप से समाविष्ट होता है। आवश्यकता पड़ने पर 2 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण पानी में मिलाकर सेवन करने से पाचन ठीक होता है। इस चूर्ण को 6 महीने तक ही प्रयोग में लाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सीताफल



अगस्त से नवम्बर के आस-पास अर्थात् आश्विन से माघ मास के बीच आने वाला सीताफल, एक स्वादिष्ट फल है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार सीताफल शीतल, पित्तशामक, कफ एवं वीर्यवर्धक, तृषाशामक, पौष्टिक, तृप्तिकर्ता, मांस एवं रक्तवर्धक, उलटी बंद करने वाला, बलवर्धक, वातदोषशामक एवं हृदय के लिए हितकर है।
आधुनिक विज्ञान के मतानुसार सीताफल में कैल्शियम, लौह तत्त्व, फासफोरस, विटामिन – थायमीन, राईबोफ्लेविन एवं विटामिन सी आदि अच्छे प्रमाण में होते हैं।
जिन लोगों की प्रकृति गर्म अर्थात् पित्तप्रधान है उनके लिए सीताफल अमृत के समान गुणकारी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधी प्रयोगः
*

*हृदय पुष्टिः

*जिन लोगों का हृदय कमजोर हो, हृदय का स्पंदन खूब ज्यादा हो, घबराहट होती हो, उच्च रक्तचाप हो ऐसे रोगियों के लिए भी सीताफल का सेवन लाभप्रद है। ऐसे रोगी सीताफल की ऋतु में उसका नियमित सेवन करें तो उनका हृदय मजबूत एवं क्रियाशील बनता है।
*भस्मक (भूख शांत न होना)-

*जिन्हें खूब भूख लगती हो, आहार लेने के उपरांत भी भूख शांत न होती हो – ऐसे भस्मक रोग में भी सीताफल का सेवन लाभदायक है।
*सावधानीः* सीताफल गुण में अत्यधिक ठंडा होने के कारण ज्यादा खाने से सर्दी होती है। कइयों को ठंड लगकर बुखार आने लगता है, अतः जिनकी कफ-सर्दी की तासीर हो वे सीताफल का सेवन न करें। जिनकी पाचनशक्ति मंद हो, बैठे रहने का कार्य करते हों, उन्हें सीताफल का सेवन बहुत सोच-समझकर सावधानी से करना चाहिए, अन्यथा लाभ के बदले नुक्सान होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सेवफल (सेब)



प्रातःकाल खाली पेट सेवफल का सेवन स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक है। सेब को छीलकर नहीं खाना चाहिए क्योंकि इसके छिलके में कई महत्त्वपूर्ण क्षार होते हैं। इसके सेवन से मसूड़े मजबूत व दिमाग शांत होता है तथा नींद अच्छी आती है। यह रक्तचाप कम करता है।
सेब वायु तथा पित्त का नाश करने वाला, पुष्टिदायक, कफकारक, भारी, रस तथा पाक में मधुर, ठंडा, रुचिकारक, वीर्यवर्धक हृदय के लिए हितकारी व पाचनशक्ति को बढ़ाने वाला है।
सेब के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े करके काँच या चीनी मिट्टी के बर्तन में डालकर चाँदनी रात में ऐसी खुली जगह रखें जहाँ उसमें ओस पड़े। इन टुकड़ों को सुबह एक महीने तक प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से शरीर तंदरुस्त बनता है।
कुछ दिन केवल सेब के सेवन से सभी प्रकार के विकार दूर होते हैं। पाचनक्रिया बलवान बनती है और स्फूर्ति आती है।
यूनानी मतानुसार सेब हृदय, मस्तिष्क, यकृत तथा जठरा को बल देता है, खून बढ़ाता है तथा शरीर की कांति में वृद्धि करता है।
इसमें टार्टरिक एसिड होने से यह एकाध घंटे में पच जाता है और खाये हुए अन्य आहार को भी पचा देता है।
सेब के गूदे की अपेक्षा उसके छिलके में विटामिन सी अधिक मात्रा में होता है। अन्य फलों की तुलना में सेब में फास्फोरस की मात्रा सबसे अधिक होती है। सेब में लौहतत्त्व भी अधिक होता है अतः यह रक्त व मस्तिष्क सम्बन्धी दुर्बलताओं के लिए हितकारी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधी प्रयोगः
*

*रक्तविकार एवं त्वचा रोगः* रक्तविकार के कारण बार-बार फोड़े-फुंसियाँ होती हों, पुराने त्वचारोग के कारण चमड़ी शुष्क हो गयी हो, खुजली अधिक होती हो तो अन्न त्यागकर केवल सेब का सेवन करने से लाभ होता है।

*पाचन के रोगः* सेब को अंगारे पर सेंककर खाने से अत्यंत बिगड़ी पाचनक्रिया सुधरती है।

*दंतरोगः* सेब का रस सोडे के साथ मिलाकर दाँतों पर मलने से दाँतों से निकलने वाला खून बंद व दाँत स्वच्छ होते हैं।

*बुखारः* बार-बार बुखार आने पर अन्न का त्याग करके सिर्फ सेब का सेवन करें तो बुखार से मुक्ति मिलती है व शरीर बलवान बनता है।


*सावधानीः* सेब का गुणधर्म शीतल है। इसके सेवन से कुछ लोगों को सर्दी-जुकाम भी हो जाता है। किसी को इससे कब्जियत भी होती है। अतः कब्जियत वाले पपीता खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अनार



मीठा अनार तीनों दोषों का शमन करने वाला, तृप्तिकारक, वीर्यवर्धक, हलका, कसैले रसवाला, बुद्धि तथा बलदायक एवं प्यास, जलन, ज्वर, हृदयरोग, कण्ठरोग, मुख की दुर्गन्ध तथा कमजोरी को दूर करने वाला है। खटमिट्ठा अनार अग्निवर्धक, रुचिकारक, थोड़ा-सा पित्तकारक व हलका होता है। पेट के कीड़ों का नाश करने व हृदय को बल देने के लिए अनार बहुत उपयोगी है। इसका रस पित्तशामक है। इससे उलटी बंद होती है।
अनार पित्तप्रकोप, अरुचि, अतिसार, पेचिश, खाँसी, नेत्रदाह, छाती का दाह व मन की व्याकुलता दूर करता है। अनार खाने से शरीर में एक विशेष प्रकार की चेतना सी आती है।
इसका रस स्वरयंत्र, फेफड़ों, हृदय, यकृत, आमाशय तथा आँतों के रोगों से लाभप्रद है तथा शरीर में शक्ति, स्फूर्ति तथा स्निग्धता लाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः
*

*गर्मी के रोगः* गर्मियों में सिरदर्द हो, लू लग जाय, आँखें लाल हो जायें तब अनार का शरबत गुणकारी सिद्ध होता है।

*पित्तप्रकोपः* ताजे अनार के दानों का रस निकालकर उसमें मिश्री डालकर पीने से हर प्रकार का पित्तप्रकोप शांत होता है।

*अरुचिः* अनार के रस में सेंधा नमक व शहद मिलाकर लेने से अरुचि मिटती है।

*खाँसीः* अनार की सूखी छाल आधा तोला बारीक कूटकर, छानकर उसमें थोड़ा सा कपूर मिलायें। यह चूर्ण दिन में दो बार पानी के साथ मिलाकर पीने से भयंकर कष्टदायक खाँसी मिटती है एवं छिलका मुँह में डालकर चूसने से साधारण खाँसी में लाभ होता है।

*खूनी बवासीरः* अनार के छिलके का चूर्ण नागकेशर के साथ मिलाकर देने से बवासीर का रक्तस्राव बंद होता है।
*कृमिः* बच्चों के पेट में कीड़े हों तो उन्हें नियमित रूप से सुबह शाम 2-3 चम्मच अनार का रस पिलाने से कीड़े नष्ट हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आम*पका आम खाने से सातों धातुओं की वृद्धि होती है। पका आम दुबले पतले बच्चों, वृद्धों व कृश लोगों को पुष्ट बनाने हेतु सर्वोत्तम औषध और खाद्य फल है।
पका आम चूसकर खाना आँखों के लिए हितकर है। यह उत्तम प्रकार का हृदयपोषक है तथा शरीर में छुपे हुए विष को बाहर निकालता है। यह वीर्य की शुद्धि एवं वृद्धि करता है। शुक्रप्रमेह आदि विकारों और वातादि दोषों के कारण जिनको संतानोत्पत्ति न होती हो उनके लिए पका आम लाभकारक है। इसके सेवन से शुक्राल्पताजन्य नपुंसकता, दिमागी कमजोरी आदि रोग दूर होते हैं।
जिस आम का छिलका पतला एवं गुठली छोटी हो, जो रेशारहित हो तथा जिसमें गर्भदल अधिक हो, ऐसा आम मांस धातु के लिए उत्तम पोषक है।
शहद के साथ पके आम के सेवन से क्षयरोग एवं प्लीहा के रोगों में लाभ होता है तथा वायु और कफदोष दूर होते हैं।
यूनानी चिकित्सकों के मतानुसार, पका आम आलस्य को दूर करता है, मूत्र साफ लाता है, क्षयरोग मिटाता है, गुर्दे एवं बस्ति (मूत्राशय) के लिए शक्तिदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
पेट के रोग, पुष्टिः आम के रस में घी और सोंठ डालकर सेवन करने से यह जठराग्निदीपक, बलवर्धक तथा वायु व पित्तदोष नाशक बनता है। वायु रोग हो अथवा पाचनतंत्र दुर्बल हो तो आम के रस में अदरक का रस मिलाकर लेना हितकारी है।
पुष्टि, वर्ण-निखारः यदि एक वक्त के आहार में सुबह या शाम आम चूसकर जरा सा अदरक लें तथा डेढ़ दो घंटे बाद दूध पियें तो 40 दिन में शारीरिक बल बढ़ता है तथा वर्ण में निखार आता है, साथ ही शरीर पुष्ट व सुडौल हो जाता है।
वृद्धों के लिए विशेष पुष्टिदायक प्रयोगः सुबह खाली पेट 250 ग्राम आम का रस, 50 ग्राम शहद और 10 ग्राम अदरक का रस मिलाकर  लें। उसके 2 घंटे बाद एक गिलास दूध पियें। 4 घंटे तक कुछ न खायें। यह प्रयोग बुढ़ापे को दूर धकेलने वाला तथा वृद्धों के लिए खूब बलप्रद और जीवनशक्ति बढ़ानेवाला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सावधानीः 

आम और दूध का एक साथ सेवन आयुर्वेद की दृष्टि से विरुद्ध आहार है, जो आगे चलकर चमड़ी के रोग उत्पन्न करता है।
लम्बे समय तक रखा हुआ बासी रस वायुकारक, पाचन में भारी एवं हृदय के लिए अहितकर है। अतः बाजार में बिकने वाला डिब्बाबंद आम का रस स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक होता है।
कच्चा, स्वाद में खट्टा तथा तिक्त आम खाने से लाभ के बजाय हानि हो सकती है। कच्चा आम खाना हो तो उसमें गुड़, धनिया, जीरा और नमक मिलाकर खा सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अमरूद (जामफल)
अमरूद (जामफल) शीतकाल में पैदा होने वाला, सस्ता और गुणकारी फल है जो सारे भारत में पाया जाता है। संस्कृत में इसे अमृतफल भी कहा गया है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार पका हुआ अमरूद स्वाद में खटमिट्ठा, कसैला, गुण में ठंडा, पचने में भारी, कफ तथा वीर्यवर्धक, रुचिकारक, पित्तदोषनाशक एवं हृदय के लिए हितकर है। अमरूद भ्रम, मूर्च्छा, कृमि, तृषा, शोष, श्रम तथा जलन (दाह) नाशक है। गर्मी के तमाम रोगों में जामफल खाना हितकारी है। यह शक्तिदायक, सत्त्वगुणी एवं बुद्धिवर्धक है, अतः बुद्धिजीवियों के लिए हितकर हैं। भोजन के 1-2 घंटे के बाद इसे खाने से कब्ज, अफरा आदि की शिकायतें दूर होती हैं। सुबह खाली पेट नास्ते में अमरूद खाना भी लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सावधानीः

अधिक अमरूद खाने से वायु, दस्त एवं ज्वर की उत्पत्ति होती है, मंदाग्नि एवं सर्दी भी हो जाती है। जिनकी पाचनशक्ति कमजोर हो, उन्हें अमरूद कम खाने चाहिए।
अमरूद खाते समय इस बात का पूरा ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि इसके बीज ठीक से चबाये बिना पेट में न जायें। इसको या तो खूब अच्छी तरह चबाकर निगलें या फिर इसके बीज अलग करके केवल गूदा ही खायें। इसका साबुत बीज यदि आंत्रपुच्छ (अपेण्डिक्स) में चला जाय तो फिर बाहर नहीं निकल पाता, जिससे प्रायः आंत्रपुच्छ शोथ (अपेण्डिसाइटिस) होने की संभावना रहती है।
खाने के लिए पके हुए अमरूद का ही प्रयोग करें। कच्चे अमरूद का उपयोग सब्जी के रूप में किया जा सकता है। दूध एवं फल खाने के बीच में 2-3 घंटों का अंतर अवश्य रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

तरबूज
ग्रीष्म ऋतु का फल – तरबूज प्रायः पूरे भारत में पाया जाता है। पका हुआ लाल गूदेवाला तरबूज स्वाद में मधुर, गुण में शीतल, पित्त एवं गर्मी का शमन करने वाला, पौष्टिकता एवं तृप्ति देने वाला, पेट साफ करने वाला, मूत्रल, वात एवं कफकारक है।
कच्चा तरबूज गुण में ठंडा, दस्त को रोकने वाला, वात व कफकारक, पचने में भारी एवं पित्तनाशक है।
तरबूज के बीज शीतवीर्य, शरीर में स्निग्धता बढ़ानेवाले, पौष्टिक, मूत्रल, गर्मी का शमन करने वाले, कृमिनाशक, दिमागी शक्ति बढ़ाने वाले, दुर्बलता मिटाने वाले, गुर्दों की कमजोरी दूर करने वाले, गर्मी की खाँसी एवं ज्वर को मिटाने वाले क्षय एवं मूत्ररोगों को दूर करने वाले हैं। बीज के सेवन की मात्रा हररोज 10 से 20 ग्राम है। ज्यादा बीज खाने से तिल्ली की हानि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सावधानीः

गर्म तासीरवालों के लिए तरबूज एक उत्तम फल है लेकिन वात व कफ प्रकृतिवालों के लिए हानिकारक है। अतः सर्दी-खाँसी, श्वास, मधुप्रमेह, कोढ़, रक्तविकार के रोगियों को इसका सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।
ग्रीष्म ऋतु में दोपहर के भोजन के 2-3 घंटे बाद तरबूज खाना लाभदायक है। यदि तरबूज खाने के बाद कोई तकलीफ हो तो शहद अथवा गुलकंद का सेवन करें।
औषधि-प्रयोगः
मंदाग्निः तरबूज के लाल गूदे पर काली मिर्च, जीरा एवं नमक का चूर्ण डालकर खाने से भूख खुलती है एवं पाचनशक्ति बढ़ती है।
शरीरपुष्टिः तरबूज के बीज के गर्भ का चूर्ण बना लें। गर्म दूध में मिश्री तथा 1 चम्मच यह चूर्ण डालकर उबाल लें। इसके प्रतिदिन सेवन से देह पुष्ट होती है।
"तरबूज के प्रतिदिन सेवन से देह तो पुष्ट होती है पर यह भी स्मरण रखें कि देह नश्वर है..... आत्मा अमर है। देह को पुष्ट रखेंगे, पर आत्मप्रीति बढ़ायेंगे।"

----------


## ravi chacha

> *पपीता*


पपीता फरवरी-मार्च एवं मई से अक्तूबर तक के महीनों में बहुतायत से पाया जानेवाला फल है।
कच्चे पपीते के दूध में पेपेइन नामक पाचक रस (Enzymes) होता है। ऐसा आज के वैज्ञानिक कहते हैं। किंतु कच्चे पपीते का दूध इतना अधिक गर्म होता है कि अगर उसे गर्भवती स्त्री खाये तो उसको गर्भस्राव की संभावना रहती है और ब्रह्मचारी खाये तो वीर्यनाश की संभावना रहती है।
पके हुए पपीते स्वाद में मधुर, रुचिकारक, पित्तदोषनाशक, पचने में भारी, गुण में गरम, स्निग्धतावर्धक, दस्त साफ लाने वाले, वीर्यवर्धक, हृदय के लिए हितकारी, वायुदोषनाशक, मूत्र साफ लानेवाले तथा पागलपन, यकृतवृद्धि, तिल्लीवृद्धि, अग्निमांद्य, आँतों के कृमि एवं उच्च रक्तचाप आदि रोगों को मिटाने में मददरूप होते हैं।
आधुनिक विज्ञान के मतानुसार पपीते में विटामिन ए पर्याप्त मात्रा में होता है। इसका सेवन शारीरिक वृद्धि एवं आरोग्यता की रक्षा करता है।
पके हुए पपीते में विटामिन सी की भी अच्छी मात्रा होती है। इसके सेवन से सूख रोग (स्कर्वी) मिटता है। बवासीर, कब्जियत, क्षयरोग, कैंसर, अल्सर, अम्लपित्त, मासिकस्राव की अनियमितता, मधुमेह, अस्थि-क्षय (Bone T.B.) आदि रोगों में इसके सेवन से लाभ होता है।
लिटन बर्नार्ड नामक एक डॉक्टर का मतव्य है कि प्रतिजैविक (एन्टीबायोटिक) दवाएँ लेने से आँतों में रहने वाले शरीर के मित्र जीवाणु नष्ट हो जाते हैं, जबकि पपीते का रस लेने से उन लाभकर्ता जीवाणुओं की पुनः वृद्धि होती है।
पपीते को शहद के साथ खाने से पोटैशियम तथा विटामिन ए, बी, सी की कमी दूर होती है।
पपीता खाने के बाद अजवाइन चबाने अथवा उसका चूर्ण लेने से फोड़े-फुंसी, पसीने की दुर्गन्ध, अजीर्ण के दस्त एवं पेट के कृमि आदि का नाश होता है। इससे शरीर निरोगी, पुष्ट एवं फुर्तीला बनता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
बालकों का अल्पविकासः नाटे, अविकसित एवं दुबले-पतले बालकों को रोज उचित मात्रा में पका हुआ पपीता खिलाने से उनकी लम्बाई बढ़ती है, शरीर मजबूत एवं तंदरुस्त बनता है।
मंदाग्नि, अजीर्णः रोज सुबह खाली पेट पपीते की फाँक पर नींबू, नमक एवं काली मिर्च अथवा संतकृपा चूर्ण डालकर खाने से मंदाग्नि, अरुचि तथा अजीर्ण मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ईख (गन्ना)*आजकल अधिकांश लोग मशीन या ज्यूसर आदि से निकाला हुआ रस पीते हैं। सुश्रुत संहिता के अनुसार यंत्र (मशीन, ज्यूसर आदि) से निकाला हुआ रस भारी, दाहकारी, कब्जकारक होने के साथ ही (यदि शुद्धतापूर्वक नहीं निकाला गया है तो) संक्रामक कीटाणुओं से युक्त भी हो सकता है।
*अविदाही कफकरो वातपित्त निवारणः।*
*वक्त्र प्रहलादनो वृष्यो दंतनिष्पीडितो रसः।।*
सुश्रुत संहिता के अनुसार गन्ने को दाँतों से चबाकर उसका रस चूसने पर वह दाहकारी नहीं होता और इससे दाँत मजबूत होते हैं। अतः गन्ना चूस कर खाना चाहिए।
भावप्रकाश निघण्टु के अनुसार गन्ना रक्तपित्त नामक व्याधि को नष्ट करने वाला, बलवर्धक, वीर्यवर्धक, कफकारक, पाक तथा रस में मधुर, स्निग्ध, भारी, मूत्रवर्धक व शीतल होता है। ये सब पके हुए गन्ने के गुण हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *औषधि-प्रयोगः
> *


*पथरीः* गन्ना नित्य चूसते रहने से पथरी टुकड़े टुकड़े होकर बाहर निकल जाती है।
*पित्त की उलटी होने परः* 1 गिलास गन्ने के रस में 2 चम्मच शहद मिलाकर पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
*रक्तातिसारः* एक कप गन्ने के रस में आधा कप अनार का रस मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पिलाने से रक्तातिसार मिटता है।
*विशेषः* यकृत की कमजोरी वाले, हिचकी, रक्तविकार, नेत्ररोग, पीलिया, पित्तप्रकोप व जलीय अंश की कमी के रोगी को गन्ना चूसकर ही सेवन करना चाहिए। इसके नियमित सेवन से शरीर का दुबलापन दूर होता है और पेट की गर्मी व हृदय की जलन दूर होती है। शरीर में थकावट दूर होकर तरावट आती है। पेशाब की रुकावट व जलन भी दूर होती है।
*सावधानीः* मधुमेह, पाचनशक्ति की मंदता, कफ व कृमि के रोगवालों को गन्ने के रस का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। कमजोर मसूढ़ेवाले, पायरिया व दाँतों के रोगियों को गन्ना चूसकर सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। एक मुख्य बात यह है कि बाजारू मशीनों द्वारा निकाले गये रस से संक्रामक रोग होने की संभावना रहती है। अतः गन्ने का रस निकलवाते समय शुद्धता का विशेष ध्यान रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बेर*सर्वपरिचित तथा मध्यम वर्ग के द्वारा भी प्रयोग में लाया जा सकने वाला फल है बेर।
यह पुष्टिदायक फल है, किंतु उचित मात्रा में ही इसका सेवन करना चाहिए। अधिक बेर खाने से खाँसी होती है। कभी भी कच्चे बेर नहीं खाने चाहिए। चर्मरोगवाले व्यक्ति बेर न खायें।
स्वाद एवं आकार की दृष्टि से इसके 4 प्रकार होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बड़े बेर (पेबंदी बेर)-* खजूर के आकार, बड़े-बड़े, लम्बे-गोल बेर ज्यादातर गुजरात, कश्मीर एवं पश्चिमोत्तर प्रदेशों में पाये जाते हैं। ये स्वाद में मीठे, पचने में भारी, ठंडे, मांसवर्धक, मलभेदक, श्रमहर, हृदय के लिए हितकर, तृषाशामक, दाहशामक, शुक्रवर्धक तथा क्षयनिवारक होते हैं। ये बवासीर, दस्त एवं गर्मी की खाँसी में भी उपयोगी होते हैं।
*मीठे मध्यम बेरः* ये मध्यम आकार के एवं स्वाद में मीठे होते हैं तथा  मार्च महीने में अधिक पाये जाते हैं। ये गुण में ठंडे, मल को रोकने वाले, भारी, वीर्यवर्धक एवं पुष्टिकारक होते हैं। ये पित्त, दाह, रक्तविकार, क्षय एवं तृषा में लाभदायक होते हैं, किन्तु गुणों में बड़े बेर से कुछ कम। ये कफकारक भी होते हैं।
*खट्टे मीठे मध्यम बेरः* ये आकार में मीठे-मध्यम बेर से कुछ छोटे, कच्चे होने पर स्वाद में खट्टे कसैले एवं पक जाने पर खट्टे-मीठे होते हैं। इसकी झाड़ी कँटीली होती है। ये बेर मलावरोधक, रुचिवर्धक, वायुनाशक, पित्त एवं कफकारक, गरम, भारी, स्निग्ध एवं अधिक खाने पर दाह उत्पन्न करने वाले होते हैं।
*छोटे बेर (झड़बेर)-* चने के आकार के लाल बेर स्वाद में खट्टे मीठे, कसैले, ठंडे, भूख तथा पाचन वर्धक, रुचिकर्ता, वायु एवं पित्तशामक होते हैं। ये अक्टूबर-नवम्बर महीनों में ज्यादा होते हैं।
*सूखे बेरः* सभी प्रकार के सूखे बेर पचने में हलके, भूख बढ़ाने वाले, कफ-वायु-तृषा-पित्त व थकान का नाश करने वाले तथा वायु की गति को ठीक करने वाले होते हैं।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*बाल झड़ना तथा रूसीः* बेर के पत्तों का काढ़ा बनाकर उससे बाल धोने से बालों को शक्ति मिलती है, बाल झड़ने बंद होते हैं तथा रूसी मिटती है। अथवा पत्तों को पीसकर पानी में डालें और मथानी से मथें। उससे जो झाग उत्पन्न हो, उसे सिर में लगाने से भी बालों का झड़ना रुकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> नींबू


गुणों की दृष्टि से बहुत अधिक लाभकारी है। गर्मी के मौसम में नींबू का शरबत बनाकर पिया जाता है। नींबू का रस स्वादिष्ट और पाचक होने के कारण स्वास्थ्य के लिए अत्यंत उपयोगी सिद्ध हुआ है। यह खड़ा होने पर भी बहुत गुणकारी है।
रक्त की अम्लता को दूर करने का विशिष्ट गुण रखता है। त्रिदोष, वायु-सम्बन्धी रोगों, मंदाग्नि, कब्ज और हैजे में नींबू विशेष उपयोगी है। नींबू में कृमि-कीटाणुनाशक और सड़न दूर करने का विशेष गुण है। यह रक्त व त्वचा के विकारों में भी लाभदायक है। नींबू की खटाई में ठंडक उत्पन्न करने का विशिष्ट गुण है जो हमें गर्मी से बचाता है।
नींबू के फूल में अम्ल (साइट्रिक एसिड) की मात्रा लगभग 7.5 प्रतिशत होती है। परंतु उसका पाचन होने पर, उसका क्षार में रूपांतर होने से वह रक्त में अन्नादि आहार से उत्पन्न होने वाली खटाई को दूर कर रक्त को शुद्ध करता है। इसमें विटामिन सी अधिक मात्रा में उपलब्ध होता है अतः यह रक्तपित्त, सूखा(स्कर्वी) रोग आदि में  अत्यंत लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानीः* सूजन, जोड़ों का दर्द, सफेद दाग इन रोगों में नींबू का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*मुँह सूखनाः* ज्वर-अवस्था में गर्मी के कारण मुँह के भीतर लार उत्पन्न करने वाली ग्रंथियाँ जब लार उत्पन्न करना बंद कर देती है और मुँह सूखने लगता है, तब नींबू का रस पीने से ये ग्रंथियाँ सक्रिय बनती हैं।
*पित्तप्रकोप, उदररोगः* पित्त प्रकोप से होने वाले रोगों में नींबू सर्वश्रेष्ठ लाभकर्ता है। अम्लपित्त में सामपित्त का पाचन करने के लिए नींबू के रस में सेंधा नमक मिलाकर दें। यह अफरा, उलटी, उदरकृमि, मलावरोध, कंठरोग को दूर करता है।
*अपच, अरुचिः* नींबू के रस में मिश्री और काली मिर्च का 1 चुटकी चूर्ण डालकर शरबत बना कर पीने से जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है, भोजन के प्रति रूचि उत्पन्न होती है व आहार का पाचन होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पेटदर्द, मंदाग्निः 1 गिलास गुनगुने पानी में 1 नींबू का रस एवं 2-3 चम्मच अदरक का रस व मिश्री डालकर पीने से हर प्रकार का पेटदर्द दूर होता है, जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है व भूख खुलकर लगती है।
मोटापा, कब्जः 1 गिलास गुनगुने पानी में 1 चम्मच नींबू का रस एवं 2-3 चम्मच शहद डालकर पीने से शरीर की अनावश्यक चरबी कम होती है, शौचशुद्धि होती है एवं पुरानी कब्ज मिट जाती है।
दाँतों से खून निकलनाः नींबू के रस में इमली के बीज पीसकर लगाने से दाद, खाज मिटती है। कृमि, कण्डू, कुष्ठरोग में जब स्त्राव न होता हो तब नींबू का रस लगाने से लाभ होता है।
नींबू के रस में नारियल का तेल मिलाकर शरीर पर उसकी मालिश करने से त्वचा की शुष्कता, खुजली आदि त्वचा के रोगों में लाभ होता है।
बालों की रूसी, सिर की फोड़े-फुंसीः नींबू का रस और सरसों का तेल समभाग में मिलाकर सिर पर लगाने से रूसी में राहत मिलती है और बाद में दही रगड़कर धोने से कुछ ही दिनों में सिर का दारूणक रोग मिटता है। इस रोग में सिर में फुंसियाँ व खुजली होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *जामुन*


जामुन अग्निप्रदीपक, पाचक, स्तंभक (रोकनेवाला) तथा वर्षा ऋतु में अनेक रोगों में उपयोगी है। जामुन में लौह तत्त्व पर्याप्त मात्रा में होता है, अतः पीलिया के रोगियों के लिए जामुन का सेवन हितकारी है। जामुन यकृत, तिल्ली और रक्त की अशुद्धि को दूर करते हैं। जामुन खाने से रक्त शुद्ध तथा लालिमायुक्त बनता है। जामुन मधुमेह, पथरी, अतिसार, पेचिश, संग्रहणी, यकृत के रोगों और रक्तजन्य विकारों को दूर करता है। मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिए जामुन के बीज का चूर्ण सर्वोत्तम है।
*सावधानीः* जामुन सदा भोजन के बाद ही खाना चाहिए। भूखे पेट जामुन बिल्कुल न खायें। जामुन खाने के तत्काल बाद दूध न पियें।
जामुन वातदोष नाश करने वाले हैं अतः वायुप्रकृतिवालों तथा वातरोग से पीड़ित व्यक्तियों को इनका सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। शरीर पर सूजन व उलटी दीर्घकालीन उपवास करने वाले तथा नवप्रसूताओं को इनका सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।
जामुन पर नमक लगाकर ही खायें। अधिक जामुन का सेवन करने पर छाछ में नमक डाल कर पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *औषधि-प्रयोगः*


*मधुमेहः* मधुमेह के रोगी को नित्य जामुन खाने चाहिए। अच्छे पके जामुन सुखाकर, बारीक कूटकर बनाया गया चूर्ण प्रतिदिन 1-1 चम्मच सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ सेवन करने से मधुमेह में लाभ होता है।
*प्रदररोगः* कुछ दिनों तक जामुन के वृक्ष की छाल के काढ़े में शहद (मधु) मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार सेवन करने से स्त्रियों का प्रदर रोग मिटता है।
*मुँहासेः* जामुन के बीज को पानी में घिसकर मुँह पर लगाने से मुँहासे मिटते हैं।
*आवाज बैठनाः* जामुन की गुठलियों को पीसकर शहद में मिलाकर गोलियाँ बना लें। 2-2 गोली नित्य 4 बार चूसें। इससे बैठा गला खुल जाता है। आवाज का भारीपन ठीक हो जाता है। अधिक बोलने वालों के लिए यह विशेष चमत्कारी योग है।
*स्वप्नदोषः* जामुन की गुठली का 4-5 ग्राम चूर्ण सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से स्वप्नदोष ठीक होता है।
*दस्तः* जामुन के पेड़ की पत्तियाँ (न ज्यादा पकी हुईं न ज्यादा मुलायम) लेकर पीस लें। उसमें जरा-सा सेंधा नमक मिलाकर उसकी गोलियाँ बना लें। 1-1 गोली सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से कैसे भी तेज दस्त हों, बंद हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *फालसा*


फालसा स्निग्ध, मधुर, अम्ल और तिक्त है। कच्चे फल का पाक खट्टा एवं पके फल का विपाक मधुर, शीतवीर्य, वात-पित्तशामक एवं रुचिकर्ता होता है।
फालसे पके फल स्वाद में मधुर, स्वादिष्ट, पाचन में हलके, तृषाशामक, उलटी मिटाने वाले, दस्त में सहायक, हृदय के लिए हितकारी है। फालसा रक्तपित्तनाशक, वातशामक, कफहर्ता, पेट एवं यकृत के लिए शक्तिदायक, वीर्यवर्धक, दाहनाशक, सूजन मिटाने वाला, पौष्टिक, कामोद्दीपक, पित्त का ज्वर मिटाने वाला, हिचकी एवं श्वास की तकलीफ, वीर्य की कमजोरी एवं क्षय जैसे रोगों में लाभकर्ता है। वह रक्तविकार को दूर करके रक्त की वृद्धि भी करता है।
आधुनिक विज्ञान की दृष्टा से फालसे में विटामिन सी एवं केरोटीन तत्त्व भरपूर मात्रा में है। गर्मी के दिनों में फालसा एक उत्तम फल है। फालसा शरीर को निरोगी एवं हृष्ट-पुष्ट बनाता है।
फालसे के फल के अन्दर बीज होता है। फालसे को बीज के साथ भी खा सकते हैं।
शरीर से किसी भी मार्ग के द्वारा होने वाले रक्तस्राव की तकलीफ में पके फालसे के रस का शरबत बना कर पीना लाभकारी है। फालसे का शरबत हृदय पोषक (हार्ट टॉनिक) है। यह शरबत स्वादिष्ट एवं रुचिकर होता है। गर्मियों के दिनों में शरीर में होने वाले दाह, जलन तथा पेट एवं दिमाग जैसे महत्त्वपूर्ण अंगों की कमजोरी आदि फालसे के सेवन  से दूर होती है। फालसे का मुरब्बा भी बनाया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः
*

*पेट का शूलः* सिकी हुई 3 ग्राम अजवायन में फालसे का 25 से 30 ग्राम रस डालकर थोड़ा सा गर्म करके पीने से पेट का शूल मिटता है।
*पित्तविकारः* गर्मी के दोष, नेत्रदाह, मूत्रदाह, छाती या पेट में दाह, खट्टी डकार आदि की तकलीफ में फालसे के रस का शरबत बनाकर पीना तथा उष्ण-तीक्ष्ण खुराक बंद कर केवल सात्त्विक खुराक लेने से पित्तविकार मिटते हैं और अधिक तृषा से भी राहत मिलती है।
*हृदय की कमजोरीः* फालसे का रस, नींबू का रस, 1 चुटकी सेंधा नमक, 1-2 काली मिर्च लेकर उसमें स्वादानुसार मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से हृदय की कमजोरी में लाभ होता है।
*पेट की कमजोरीः* पके फालसे के रस में गुलाब जल एवं मिश्री मिलाकर रोज पीने से पेट की कमजोरी दूर होती है एवं उलटी उदरशूल, उबकाई आना आदि तकलीफें दूर होती हैं एवं रक्तदोष भी मिटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दिमाग की कमजोरीः कुछ दिनों तक नाश्ते के स्थान पर फालसे का रस उपयुक्त मात्रा में पीने से दिमाग की कमजोरी एवं सुस्ती दूर होती है, फुर्ती और शक्ति पैदा होती है।
मूढ़ या मृत गर्भः कई बार गर्भवती महिलाओं के गर्भाशय में स्थित गर्भ मूढ़ या मृत हो जाता है। ऐसी अवस्था में पिण्ड को जल्दी बाहर निकालना एवं माता के प्राणों की रक्षा करना आवश्यक होता है। ऐसी परिस्थिति में अन्य कोई उपाय न हो तो फालसा के मूल को पानी में घिसकर उसका लेप गर्भवती महिला की नाभि के नीचे पेड़ू, योनि एवं कमर पर करने से पिण्ड जल्दी बाहर आ जायेगा। पिण्ड बाहर आते ही तुरन्त लेप निकाल दें, नहीं तो गर्भाशय बाहर आने की सम्भावना रहती है।
श्वास, हिचकी, कफः कफदोष से होने वाले श्वास, सर्दी तथा हिचकी में फालसे का रस थोड़ा गर्म करके उसमें थोड़ा अदरक का रस एवं सेंधा नमक डालकर पीने से कफ बाहर निकल जाता है तथा सर्दी, श्वास की तकलीफ एवं हिचकी मिट जाती है।
मूत्रदाहः 25 ग्राम फालसे, 5 ग्राम आँवले का चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम काली द्राक्ष, 10 ग्राम खजूर, 50 ग्राम चंदन चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम सौंफ का चूर्ण लें। सर्वप्रथम आँवला चूर्ण, चंदन चूर्ण एवं सौंफ का चूर्ण लेकर मिला लें। फिर खजूर, द्राक्ष एवं फालसे को आधा कूट लें। रात्रि में इस सबको पानी में भिगोकर रख दें। सुबह 20 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर अच्छी तरह से मिश्रित कर के छान लें। उसके 2 भाग करके सुबह-शाम 2 बार पियें। खाने में दूध, घी, रोटी, मक्खन, फल एवं मिश्री की चीजें लें। सभी गरम खुराक खाना बंद कर दें। इस प्रयोग से मूत्र, गुदा, आँख या योनि की अथवा अन्य किसी भी प्रकार की जलन मिटती है। महिलाओं का श्वेत प्रदर, अति मासिकस्राव होना तथा पुरुषों का शुक्रमेह आदि मिटता है। दिमाग की अनावश्यक गर्मी दूर होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँवला*आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार आँवले थोड़े खट्टे, कसैले, मीठे, ठंडे, हलके, त्रिदोष (वात-पित्त-कफ) का नाश करने वाले, रक्तशुद्धि करनेवाले, रुचिकर, मूत्रल, पौष्टिक, वीर्यवर्धक, केशवर्धक, टूटी अस्थि जोड़ने में सहायक, कांतिवर्धक, नेत्रज्योतिवर्धक, गर्मीनाशक एवं दाँतों को मजबूती प्रदान करने वाले होते हैं।
आँवले रक्तप्रदर, बवासीर, दाह, अजीर्ण, श्वास, खाँसी, दस्त, पीलिया एवं क्षय जैसे रोगों में लाभप्रद होते हैं। आँवला एक श्रेष्ठ रसायन है। यह रस-रक्तादि सप्तधातुओं को पुष्ट करता है। आँवले के सेवन से आयु, स्मृति, कांति एवं बल बढ़ता है, हृदय एवं मस्तिष्क को शक्ति मिलती है, आँखों का तेज बढ़ता है और बालों की जड़ें मजबूत होकर बाल काले होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *औषधि-प्रयोगः
> *


*श्वेत प्रदरः* 3 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण को मिश्री के साथ प्रतिदिन 2 बार लेने से अथवा इस चूर्ण को शहद के साथ चाटने से श्वेत प्रदर ठीक होता है।
*रक्त प्रदरः* आँवला तथा मिश्री का समभाग चूर्ण 4 भाग लेकर उसमें 2 भाग हल्दी का चूर्ण मिलाकर 3-3 ग्राम चूर्ण सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेने से रक्त प्रदर (योनिगत रक्तस्राव) में अतिशीघ्र आराम मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *सिरदर्दः*


आँवले के 3 से 5 ग्राम चूर्ण को घी एवं मिश्री के साथ लेने से पित्त तथा वायुदोष से उत्पन्न सिरदर्द में राहत मिलती है।
*शुक्रमेह, धातुक्षयः* आँवले के रस में ताजी हल्दी का रस अथवा हल्दी का पाउडर व शहद मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पियें अथवा आँवले एवं हल्दी का समभाग चूर्ण रोज सुबह-शाम शहद अथवा पानी के साथ लें। इससे प्रमेह मिटता है। पेशाब के साथ धातु जाना बंद होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वीर्यवृद्धिः आँवले के रस में घी तथा मिश्री मिलाकर रोज पीने से वीर्यवृद्धि होती है।
कब्जियतः गर्मी के कारण हुई कब्जियत में आँवले का चूर्ण घी एवं मिश्री के साथ चाटें अथवा त्रिफला (हरड़, बहेड़ा, आँवला समभाग) चूर्ण आधा से एक चम्मच रोज रात्रि को पानी के साथ लें। इससे कब्जियत दूर होती है।
अत्यधिक पसीना आनाः हाथ-पैरों में अत्यधिक पसीना आता हो तो प्रतिदिन आँवले के 20 से 30 मि.ली. रस में मिश्री डालकर पियें अथवा त्रिफला चूर्ण लें। आहार में गरम वस्तुओं का सेवन न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

दाँतों की मजबूतीः आँवले के चूर्ण को पानी में उबालकर उस पानी से कुल्ले करने से दाँत मजबूत एवं स्वच्छ होते हैं।
आँवला एक उत्तम औषधि है। जब ताजे आँवले मिलते हों, तब इनका सेवन सबके लिए लाभप्रद है। ताजे आँवले का सेवन हमें कई रोगों से बचाता है। आँवले का चूर्ण, मुरब्बा तथा च्यवनप्राश वर्षभर उपयोग किया जा सकता है। जो मनुष्य प्रतिदिन आँवले से स्नान करता है उसके बाल जल्दी सफेद नहीं होते।

----------


## ravi chacha

> गाजर



गाजर को उसके प्राकृतिक रूप में ही अर्थात् कच्चा खाने से ज्यादा लाभ होता है। उसके भीतर का पीला भाग निकाल कर खाना चाहिए क्योंकि वह अत्यधिक गरम होता है, अतः पित्तदोष, वीर्यदोष एवं छाती में दाह उत्पन्न करता है।
गाजर स्वाद में मधुर कसैली कड़वी, तीक्ष्ण, स्निग्ध, उष्णवीर्य, गरम, दस्त ठीक करने वाली, मूत्रल, हृदय के लिए हितकर, रक्त शुद्ध करने वाली, कफ निकालनेवाली, वातदोषनाशक, पुष्टिवर्धक तथा दिमाग एवं नस नाड़ियों के लिए बलप्रद है। यह अफरा, संग्रहणी, बवासीर, पेट के रोगों, सूजन, खाँसी, पथरी, मूत्रदाह, मूत्राल्पता तथा दुर्बलता का नाश करने वाली है।
गाजर के बीज गरम होते हैं अतः गर्भवती महिलाओं को उपयोग कभी नहीं करना चाहिए। इसके बीज पचने में भी भारी होते हैं। गाजर में आलू से छः गुना ज्यादा कैल्शियम होता है। कैल्शियम एवं केरोटीन की प्रचुर मात्रा होने के कारण छोटे बच्चों के लिए यह एक उत्तम आहार है। रूसी डॉ. मेकनिकोफ के अनुसार गाजर में आँतों के हानिकारक जंतुओं को नष्ट करने का अदभुत गुण पाया जाता है। इसमें विटामिन ए भी काफी मात्रा में पाया जाता है, अतः यह नेत्ररोगों में भी लाभदायक है।
गाजर रक्त शुद्ध करती है। 10-15 दिन तक केवल गाजर के रस पर रहने से रक्तविकार, गाँठ, सूजन एवं पांडुरोग जैसे त्वचा के रोगों में लाभ होता है। इसमें लौह-तत्त्व भी प्रचुर मात्रा में पाया जाता है। खूब चबाकर गाजर खाने से दाँत मजबूत, स्वच्छ एवं चमकदार होते हैं तथा मसूढ़ें मजबूत बनते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *सावधानीः*


गाजर के भीतर का पीला भाग खाने से अथवा गाजर के खाने के बाद 30 मिनट के अंदर पानी पीने से खाँसी होती है। अत्यधिक मात्रा में गाजर खाने से पेट में दर्द होता है। ऐसे समय में थोड़ा गुड़ खायें। अधिक गाजर वीर्य का क्षय करती है। पित्तप्रकृति के लोगों को गाजर का क्रम एवं सावधानीपूर्वक उपयोग करना चाहिए।
*औषधि प्रयोगः*
*दिमागी कमजोरीः* गाजर के रस का नित्त्य सेवन करने से दिमागी कमजोरी दूर होती है।
*सूजनः* सब आहार त्यागकर केवल गाजर के रस अथवा उबली हुई गाजर पर रहने से मरीज को लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मासिक न दिखने पर या कष्टार्तवः मासिक कम आने पर या समय होने पर भी न आने पर गाजर के 5 ग्राम बीजों को 20 ग्राम गुड़ के साथ काढ़ा बनाकर लेने से लाभ होता है। एलोपैथिक गोलियाँ जो मासिक को नियमित करने के लिए ली जाती हैं, वे अत्यधिक हानिकारक होती हैं। भूल से भी इसक सेवन न करें।
आधासीसीः गाजर के पत्तों पर दोनों ओर घी लगाकर उन्हें गर्म करें। फिर उनका रस निकालकर 2-3 बूँदें गाम एवं नाक में डालें। इससे आधासीसी (आधा सिर) का दर्द मिटता है।
श्वास-हिचकीः गाजर के रस की 4-5 बूंदें दोनों नथुनों में डालने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नेत्ररोगः* दृष्टिमंदता, रतौंधी, पढ़ते समय आँखों में तकलीफ होना आदि रोगों में कच्ची गाजर या उसके रस का सेवन लाभप्रद है। यह प्रयोग चश्मे का नंबर घटा सकता है।
*पाचन सम्बन्धी गड़बड़ीः* अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, अपच, आदि रोगों में गाजर के रस में नमक, धनिया, जीरा, काली मिर्च, नींबू का रस डालकर पियें अथवा गाजर का सूप बनाकर पियें।
*पेशाब की तकलीफः* गाजर का रस पीने से पेशाब खुलकर आता है, रक्तशर्करा भी कम होती है। गाजर का हलवा खाने से पेशाब में कैल्शियम, फास्फोरस का आना बंद हो जाता है।
*जलने परः* जलने से होने वाले दाह में प्रभावित अंग पर बार-बार गाजर का रस लगाने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *करेला*


वर्षा ऋतु में करेले बहुतायत में पाये जाते हैं। मधुमेह, बुखार, आमवात एवं यकृत के मरीजों के लिए अत्यंत उपयोगी करेला, एक लोकप्रिय सब्जी है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार करेले पचने में हलके, रुक्ष, स्वाद में कच्चे, पकने पर तीखे एवं उष्णवीर्य होते हैं। करेला रुचिककर, भूखवर्धक, पाचक, पित्तसारक, मूत्रल, कृमिहर, उत्तेजक, ज्वरनाशक, पाचक, रक्तशोधक, सूजन मिटाने वाला, व्रण मिटाने वाला, दाहनाशक, आँखों के लिए हितकर, वेदना मिटाने वाला, मासिकधर्म का उत्पत्तिकर्ता, दूध शुद्ध करने वाला, मेद, गुल्म (गाँठ), प्लीहा (तिल्ली), शूल, प्रमेह, पांडु, पित्तदोष एवं रक्तविकार को मिटाने वाला है। करेले कफ प्रकृतिवालों के लिए अधिक गुणकारी है तथा खाँसी, श्वास एवं पीलिया में भी लाभदायक है। करेले के पत्तों का ज्यादा मात्रा में लिया गया रस वमन-विरेचन करवाता है, जिससे पित्त का नाश होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुखार, सूजन, आमवात, वातरक्त, यकृत या प्लीहावृद्धि एवं त्वचा के रोगों में करेले की सब्जी लाभदायक होती है। चेचक-खसरे के प्रभाव से बचने के लिए भी प्रतिदिन करेले की सब्जी का सेवन करना लाभप्रद है। इसके अलावा अजीर्ण, मधुप्रमेह, शूल, कर्णरोग, शिरोरोग एवं कफ के रोगों आदि में मरीज की प्रकृति क अनुसार एवं दोष का विचार करके करेले की सब्जी देना लाभप्रद है।
आमतौर पर करेले की सब्जी बनाते समय उसके ऊपरी हरे छिलके उतार लिये जाते हैं ताकि कड़वाहट कम हो जाय। फिर उसे काटकर, उसमें नमक मिलाकर, उसे निचोड़कर उसका कड़वा रस निकाल लिया जाता है और तब उसकी सब्जी बनायी जाती है। ऐसा करने से करेले के गुण बहुत कम हो जाते हैं। इसकी अपेक्षा कड़वाहट निकाले बिना, पानी डाले बिना, मात्र तेल में छाँककर (तड़का देकर अथवा बघार कर) बनायी गयी करेले की सब्जी परम पथ्य है। करेले के मौसम में इनका अधिक से अधिक उपयोग करके आरोग्य की रक्षा करनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विशेषः* करेले अधिक खाने से यदि उलटी या दस्त हुए हों तो उसके इलाज के तौर पर घी-भात-मिश्री खानी चाहिए। करेले का रस पीने की मात्रा 10 से 20 ग्राम है। उलटी करने के लिए रस पीने की मात्रा 100 ग्राम तक की है। करेले की सब्जी 50 से 150 ग्राम तक की मात्रा में खायी जा सकती है। करेले के फल, पत्ते, जड़ आदि सभी भाग औषधि के रुप में उपयोगी हैं।
*सावधानीः* जिन्हें आँव की तकलीफ हो, पाचनशक्ति कमजोर दुर्बल प्रकृति के हों, उन्हें करेले का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। ग्रीष्म ऋतु में, पित्तप्रकोप की ऋतु कार्तिक मास में करेले का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*मलेरियाः* करेले के 3-4 पत्तों को काली मिर्च के 3 दानों के साथ पीसकर दें तथा पत्तों का रस शरीर पर लगायें। इससे लाभ होता है।
*बालक की उलटीः* करेले के 1 से 3 बीजों को एक दो काली मिर्च के साथ पीसकर बालक को पिलाने से उलटी बंद होती है।
*मधुप्रमेहः* कोमल करेले के टुकड़े काटकर, उन्हें छाया में सुखाकर बारीक पीसकर उनमें दसवाँ भाग काली मिर्च मिलाकर सुबह शाम पानी के साथ 5 से 10 ग्राम की मात्रा में प्रतिदिन लेने से मूत्रमार्ग से जाने वाली शक्कर में लाभ होता है। कोमल करेले का रस भी लाभकारक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यकृतवृद्धिः 20 ग्राम करेले का रस, 5 ग्राम राई का चूर्ण, 3 ग्राम सेंधा नमक इन सबको मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट पीने से यकृतवृद्धि, अपचन एवं बारंबार शौच की प्रवृत्ति में लाभ होता है।
तलवों में जलनः पैर के तलवों में होने वाली जलन में करेले का रस घिसने से लाभ होता है।
बालकों का अफराः बच्चों के अफरे में करेले के पत्तों के आधा चम्मच रस में चुटकी भेर हल्दी का चूर्ण मिलाकर पिलाने से बालक को उलटी हो जायेगी एवं पेट की वायु तथा अफरे में लाभ होगा।
बवासीरः करेले के 10 से 20 ग्राम रस में 5 से 10 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर रोज पिलाने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मूत्राल्पताः*


जिनको पेशाब खुलकर न आता हो, उन्हें करेले अथवा उनके पत्तों के 30 से 50 ग्राम रस में दही का 15 ग्राम पानी मिलाकर पिलाना चाहिए। उसके बाद 50 से 60 ग्राम छाछ पिलायें। ऐसा 3 दिन करें। फिर तीन दिन यह प्रयोग बंद कर दें एवं फिर से दूसरे 6 दिन तक लगातार करें तो लाभ होता है।
इस प्रयोग के दौरान छाछ एवं खिचड़ी ही खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अम्लपित्तः करेले एवं उसके पत्ते के 5 से 10 ग्राम चूर्ण में मिश्री मिलाकर घी अथवा पानी के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है।
वीर्यदोषः 50 ग्राम करेले का रस, 25 ग्राम नागरबेल के पत्तों का रस, 10 ग्राम चंदन का चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम गिलोय का चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम असगंध (अश्वगंधा) का चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम शतावरी का चूर्ण, 10 ग्राम गोखरू का चूर्ण एवं 100 ग्राम मिश्री लें। पहले करेले एवं नागरबेल के पत्तों के रस को गर्म करें। फिर बाकी की सभी दवाओं के चूर्ण में उन्हें डालकर घिस लें एवं आधे-आधे ग्राम की गोलियाँ बनायें। सुबह दूध पीते समय खाली पेट पाँच गोलियाँ लें। 21 दिन के इस प्रयोग से पुरुष की वीर्यधातु में वृद्धि होती है एवं शरीर में ताकत बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सूजनः करेले को पीसकर सूजव वाले अंग पर उसका लेप करने से सूजन उतर जाती है। गले की सूजन में करेले की लुगदी को गरम करके लेप करें।
कृमिः पेट में कृमि हो जाने पर करेले के रस में चुटकीभर हींग डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है।
जलने परः आग से जले हुए घाव पर करेले का रस लगाने से लाभ होता है।
रतौंधीः करेले के पत्तों के रस में लेंडीपीपर घिसकर आँखों में आँजने से लाभ होता है।
पांडुरोग (रक्ताल्पता)- करेले के पत्तों का 2-2 चम्मच रस सुबह-शाम देने से पांडुरोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जमीकन्द (सूरन)
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार सभी प्रकार की कन्द, सब्जियों में सूरन सर्वश्रेष्ठ है। बवासीर के रोगियों को वैद्य सूरन एवं छाछ पर रहने के लिए कहते हैं। आयुर्वेद में इसीलिए इसे अर्शोघ्न भी कहा गया है।
गुणधर्मः सूरन पचने में हलका, रुक्ष, तीक्ष्ण, कड़वा, कसैला और तीखा, उष्णवीर्य, कफ एवं वातशामक, रुचिवर्धक, शूलहर, मासिक बढ़ानेवाला, बलवर्धक, यकृत के लिए उत्तेजक तथा बवासीर (अर्श), गुल्म व प्लीहा के दर्द में पथ्यकारक है।
सूरन की दो प्रजातियाँ पायी जाती हैं – लाल और सफेद। लाल सूरन को काटने से हाथ में खुजली होती है। यह औषधि में ज्यादा प्रयुक्त होता है जबकि सफेद सूरन का उपयोग सब्जी बनाने में किया जाता है।
सफेद सूरन अरुचि, अग्निमाद्य, कब्जियत, उदरशूल, गुल्म (वायुगोला), आमवात, यकृत-प्लीहा के मरीजों के लिए तथा कृमि, खाँसी एवं श्वास की तकलीफों वालों के लिए उपयोगी है। सूरन पोषक रसों को बढ़ाकर शरीर में शक्ति उत्पन्न करता है।
लाल सूरन स्वाद में कसैला, तीखा, पचने में हल्का, रुचिकर, दीपक, पाचक, पित्त करने वाला एवं दाहक है तथा कृमि, कफ, वायु, दमा, खाँसी, उलटी, शूल, वायुगोला आदि रोगों का नाशक है। यह उष्णवीर्य, जलन उत्पन्न करने वाला, वाजीकारक, कामोद्दीपक, मेदवृद्धि, बवासीर एवं वायु तथा कफ विकारों से उत्पन्न रोगों के लिए विशेष लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानीः* हृदयरोग, रक्तस्राव एवं कोढ़ के रोगियों को सूरन का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।
सूरन की सब्जी ज्यादा कड़क या कच्ची न रहे इस ढंग से बनानी चाहिए। ज्यादा कमजोर लोगों के लिए सूरन का अधिक सेवन हानिकारक है। सूरन से मुँह आना, कंठदाह या खुजली जैसा हो तो नींबू अथवा इमली का सेवन करें।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*बवासीर (मस्से-अर्श)-* सूरन के टुकड़ों को पहले उबाल लें और फिर सुखाकर उनका चूर्ण बना लें। 320 ग्राम यह चूर्ण 160 ग्राम चित्रक, 40 ग्राम सोंठ, 20 ग्राम काली मिर्च एवं 1 किलो गुड़। इन सबको मिलाकर बेर जैसी छोटी-छोटी गोलियाँ बना लें। इसे सूरन वटक कहते हैं। प्रतिदिन सुबह शाम 3-3 गोलियाँ खाने से बवासीर में बहुत लाभ होता है।
सूरन के टुकड़ों को भाप में पकाकर तथा तिल के तेल में बनायी गयी सब्जी का सेवन करने से एवं ऊपर से छाछ पीने से सभी प्रकार की बवासीर में लाभ होता है। यह प्रयोग 30 दिन तक करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अदरक
अदरक रूखा, तीखा, उष्ण-तीक्ष्ण होने के कारण कफ तथा वात का नाश करता है, पित्त को बढ़ाता है। इसका अधिक सेवन रक्त की पुष्टि करता है। यह उत्तम आमपाचक है। भारतवासियों को यह सात्म्य होने के कारण भोजन में रूचि बढ़ाने के लिए इसका सार्वजनिक उपयोग किया जाता है। आम से उत्पन्न होने वाले अजीर्ण, अफरा, शूल, उलटी आदि में तथा कफजन्य सर्दी-खाँसी में अदरक बहुत उपयोगी है।
सावधानीः रक्तपित्त, उच्च रक्तचाप, अल्सर, रक्तस्राव व कोढ़ में अदरक का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। अदरक साक्षात अग्निरूप है। इसलिए इसे कभी फ्रिज में नहीं रखना चाहिए ऐसा करने से इसका अग्नितत्त्व नष्ट हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
उदर रोग, श्वास के रोगः 100 ग्राम अदरक की चटनी बनायें व 100 ग्राम घी में इस चटनी को सेंके। जब वह लाल हो जाये तब उसमें 200 ग्राम गुड़ डालकर हलवे जैसा गाढ़ा अवलेह बनायें। इसमें केसर, इलायची, जायफल, जायपत्री, लौंग मिलायें। यह अवलेह रोज सुबह-शाम 10-10 ग्राम खाने से जठरा का मंद होना, आमवृद्धि, अरुचि व श्वास, खाँसी व जुकाम में राहत मिलती है।
उलटीः अदरक व प्याज का रस समान मात्रा में मिलाकर 3-3 घंटे के अंतर से 1-1 चम्मच लेने से अथवा अदरक के रस में मिश्री में मिलाकर पीने से उलटी होना व जौ मिचलाना बन्द होता है।
हृदयरोगः अदरक के रस व पानी समभाग मिलाकर पीने से हृदयरोग में लाभ होता है।
मंदाग्निः अदरक के रस में नींबू व सेंधा नमक मिलाकर सेवन करने से जठराग्नि तीव्र होती है।
उदरशूलः 5 ग्राम अदरक, 5 ग्राम पुदीने के रस में थोड़ा-सा सेंधा नमक डालक पीने से उदरशूल मिटता है।
शीतज्वरः अदरक व पुदीने का काढ़ा देने से पसीना आकर ज्वर उतर जाता है। शीतज्वर में लाभप्रद है।
पेट की गैसः आधा-चम्मच अदरक के रस में हींग और काला नमक मिलाकर खाने से गैस की तकलीफ दूर होती है।
सर्दी-खाँसीः 20 ग्राम अदरक का रस 2 चम्मच शहद के साथ सुबह शाम लें। वात-कफ प्रकृतिवाले के लिए अदरक व पुदीना विशेष लाभदायक है।
खाँसी एवं श्वास के रोगः अदरक और तुलसी के रस में शहद मिलाकर लें।
बहुमूत्रताः 20 ग्राम अदरक के रस में 5-10 ग्राम मिश्री लाकर भोजन से पहले लेने से बहुमूत्रता में लाभ होता है।
सर्वांगशोधः अदरक के रस के साथ पुराना गुड़ लेने से शरीरस्थ सूजन मिटती है।
शरीर ठंडा पड़ने परः दोष-प्रकोप से आये हुए बुखार या ठंड लगने से शरीर ठंडा पड़ गया हो तो अदरक के रस में उसका चौथाई लहसुन का रस मिलाकर पूरे शरीर पर घिसने से पूरे शरीर में गर्मी आ जाती है जिससे प्राण बच जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हल्दी एवं आमी हल्दी
प्राचीन काल से ही भोजन में एवं घरेलु उपचार के रूप में हल्दी का प्रयोग होता रहा है। ताजी हल्दी तथा आमी हल्दी का प्रयोग सलाद के रूप में भी किया जाता है। आमी हल्दी का रंग सफेद एवं सुगंध आम के समान होता है। अनेक मांगलिक कार्यों में भी हल्दी का प्रयोग किया जाता है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार हल्दी कषाय (कसैली), कड़वी, गरम उष्णवीर्य, पचने में हल्की, शरीर के रंग को साफ करने वाली, वात-पित्त-कफशामक, त्वचारोग-नाशक, रक्तवर्धक, रक्तशोधक, सूजन नष्ट करने वाली, रुचिवर्धक, कृमिनाशक, पौष्टिक, गर्भाशय की शुद्धि करने वाली एवं विषनाशक है। यह कोढ़ व्रण (घाव), आमदोष, प्रमेह, शोष, कर्णरोग, पुरानी सर्दी आदि को मिटाने वाली है। यह यकृत को बलवान बनाती है एवं रस, रक्त आदि सब धातुओं पर प्रभावशाली काम करती है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार आमी हल्दी कड़वी, तीखी, शीतवीर्य, पित्तनाशक, रूचिकारक, पाचन में हलकी, जठराग्निवर्धक कफदोषनाशक एवं सर्दी खाँसी, गर्मी की खाँसी, दमा, बुखार, सन्निपात ज्वर, मार-चोट के कारण होनेवाली पीड़ा तथा सूजन एवं मुखरोग में लाभदायक है। यूनानी मत के अनुसार आमी हल्दी मूत्र की रुकावट एवं पथरी का नाश करती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*सर्दी-खाँसीः* हल्दी के टुकड़े को घी में सेंककर रात्रि को सोते समय मुँह में रखने से कफ, सर्दी और खाँसी में फायदा होता है। हल्दी के धुएँ का नस्य लेने से सर्दी और जुकाम में तुरन्त आराम मिलता है। अदरक एवं ताजी हल्दी के एक-एक चम्मच रस में शहद मिलाकर सुबह-शाम लेने से कफदोष से उत्पन्न सर्दी-खाँसी में लाभ होता है। भोजन में मीठे, भारी एवं तले हुए पदार्थ लेना बन्द कर दें।
*टॉन्सिल्स (गलतुण्डिका शोथ)-* हल्दी के चूर्ण को शहद में मिलाकर टॉन्सिल्स के ऊपर लगाने से लाभ होता है।
*कोढ़ः* 50 ग्राम गोमूत्र में 3 से 5 ग्राम हल्दी मिलाकर पीने से कोढ़ में लाभ होता है।
*कृमिः* 70 प्रतिशत बच्चों को कृमिरोग होता है परंतु माता-पिता को इस बात का पता नहीं होता। ताजी हल्दी का आधा से एक चम्मच रस प्रतिदिन बालकों को पिलाने से कृमिरोग दूर होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

खेखसा (कंकोड़ा)
बड़ी बेर जैसे गोल एवं बेलनाकार एक से डेढ़ इंच के, बारीक कांटेदार, हरे रंग के खेखसे केवल वर्षा ऋतु में ही उपलब्ध होते हैं। ये प्रायः पथरीली जमीन पर उगते हैं एवं एक दो महीने के लिए ही आते हैं। अंदर से सफेद एवं नरम बीजवाले खेखसों का ही सब्जी के रूप में प्रयोग करना चाहिए।
खेखसे स्वाद में कड़वे कसैले, कफ एवं पित्तनाशक, रूचिकर्ता, शीतल, वायुदोषवर्धक, रूक्ष, मूत्रवर्धक, पचने में हलके जठराग्निवर्धक एवं शूल, खाँसी, श्वास, बुखार, कोढ़, प्रमेह, अरुचि पथरी तथा हृदयरोगनाशक है।
खेखसे की सब्जी बुखार, खाँसी, श्वास, उदररोग, कोढ़, त्वचा रोग, सूजन एवं मधुमेह के रोगियों के लिए ज्यादा हितकारी है। श्लीपद (हाथीपैर) रोग में भी खेखसा का सेवन एवं उसके पत्तों का लेप लाभप्रद है। जो बच्चे दूध पीकर तुरन्त उलटी कर देते हैं, उनकी माताओं के लिए भी खेखसे की सब्जी का सेवन लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सावधानीः खेखसे की सब्जी वायु प्रकृति की होती है। अतः वायु के रोगी इसका सेवन न करें। इस सब्जी को थोड़ी मात्रा में ही खाना हितावह है।
औषधि-प्रयोगः
बुखार एवं क्षयः खेखसे (कंकोड़े) के पत्तों के काढ़े में शहद डालकर पीने से लाभ होता  है।
बवासीरः खेखसे के कंद का 5 ग्राम चूर्ण एवं 5 ग्राम मिश्री के चूर्ण को मिलाकर सुबह-शाम लेने से खूनी बवासीर (मस्से) में लाभ होता है।
अत्यधिक पसीना आनाः खेखसे के कंद का पाउडर बनाकर, रोज स्नान के वक्त वह पाउडर शरीर पर मसलकर नहाने से शरीर से दुर्गन्धयुक्त पसीना आना बंद होता है एवं त्वचा मुलायम बनती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

खाँसीः खेखसे के कंद का 3 ग्राम चूर्ण सुबह-शाम  पानी के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है।
खेखसे की जड़ की दो से तीन रत्ती (250 से 500 मि.ग्रा.) भस्म को शहद एवं अदरक के रस के साथ देने से भयंकर खाँसी एवं श्वास में राहत मिलती है।
पथरीः खेखसे की जड़ का 10 ग्राम चूर्ण दूध अथवा पानी के साथ रोज लेने से किडनी एवं मूत्राशय में स्थित पथरी में लाभ होता है।
शिरोवेदनाः खेखसे की जड़ को काली मिर्च, रक्तचंदन एवं नारियल के साथ पीसकर ललाट पर उसका लेप करने से पित्त के कारण उत्पन्न शिरोवेदना में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> धनिया


धनिया सर्वत्र प्रसिद्ध है। भोजन बनाने में इसका नित्य प्रयोग होता है। हरे धनिये के विकसित हो जाने पर उस पर हरे रंग के बीज की फलियाँ लगती हैं। वे सूख जाती हैं तो उन्हें सूखा धनिया कहते हैं। सब्जी, दाल जैसे खाद्य पदार्थों में काटकर डाला हुआ हरा धनिया उसे सुगंधित एवं गुणवान बनाता है। हरा धनिया गुण में ठंडा, रूचिकारक व पाचक है। इससे भोज्य पदार्थ अधिक स्वादिष्ट व रोचक बनते हैं। हरा धनिया केवल सब्जी में ही उपयोग में आने वाली वस्तु नहीं है वरन् उत्तम प्रकार की एक औषधि भी है। इसी कारण अनेक वैद्य इसका उपयोग करने की सलाह देते हैं।
गुणधर्मः हरा धनिया स्वाद में कटु, कषाय, स्निग्ध, पचने में हलका, मूत्रल, दस्त बंद करने वाला, जठराग्निवर्द्धक, पित्तप्रकोप का नाश करने वाला एवं गर्मी से उत्पन्न तमाम रोगों में भी अत्यंत लाभप्रद है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*बुखारः* अधिक गर्मी से उत्पन्न बुखार या टायफाइड के कारण यदि दस्त में खून आता हो तो हरे धनिये के 25 मि.ली. रस में मिश्री डालकर रोगी को पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
ज्वर से शरीर में होती जलन पर इसका रस लगाने से लाभ होता है।
*आंतरदाहः* चावल में पानी के बदले हरे धनिये का रस डालकर एक बर्तन (प्रेशर कूकर) में पकायें। फिर उसमें घी तथा मिश्री डालकर खाने से किसी भी रोग के कारण शरीर में होने वाली जलन शांत होती है।
*अरुचिः* सूखा, धनिया, इलायची व काली मिर्च का चूर्ण घी और मिश्री के साथ लें।
हरा धनिया, पुदीना, काली मिर्च, सेंधा नमक, अदरक व मिश्री पीसकर उसमें जरा सा गुड़ व नींबू का रस मिलाकर चटनी तैयार करें। भोजन के समय उसे खाने से अरुचि व मंदाग्नि मिटती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तृषा रोगः हरे धनिये के 50 मि.ली. रस में मिश्री या हरे अंगूर का रस मिलाकर पिलायें।
सगर्भा की उलटीः हरे धनिये के रस में हलका-सा नींबू निचोड़ लें। यह रस एक-एक चम्मच थोड़े-थोड़े समय पर पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
रक्तपित्तः सूखा धनिया, अंगूर व बेदाना का काढ़ा बनाकर पिलायें।
हरे धनिये के रस में मिश्री या अंगूर का रस मिलाकर पिलायें। साथ में नमकीन, तीखे व खट्टे पदार्थ खाना बंद करें और सादा, सात्त्विक आहार लें।
बच्चों के पेटदर्द व अजीर्णः सूखा धनिया और सोंठ का काढ़ा बनाकर पिलायें।
बच्चों की आँखें आने परः सूखे पिसे हुए धनिये की पोटली बाँधकर उसे पानी में भिगोकर बार-बार आँखों पर घुमायें।
हरा धनिया धोकर, पीसकर उसकी एक-दो बूँदें आँखों में डालें। आँखें आना, आँखों की लालिमा, आँखों की कील, गुहेरी एवं चश्मे के नंबर दूर करने में यह लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पुदीना


पुदीने का उपयोग अधिकांशतः चटनी या मसाले के रूप में किया जाता है। पुदीना एक सुगंधित एवं उपयोगी औषधि है। यह अपच को मिटाता है।
आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार पुदीना, स्वादिष्ट, रुचिकर, पचने में हलका, तीक्ष्ण, तीखा, कड़वा, पाचनकर्ता, उलटी मिटाने वाला, हृदय को उत्तेजित करने वाला, शक्ति बढ़ानेवाला, वायुनाशक, विकृत कफ को बाहर लाने वाला, गर्भाशय-संकोचक, चित्त को प्रसन्न करने वाला, जख्मों को भरने वाला, कृमि, ज्वर, विष, अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, अफरा, दस्त, खाँसी, श्वास, निम्न रक्तचाप, मूत्राल्पता, त्वचा के दोष, हैजा, अजीर्ण, सर्दी-जुकाम आदि को मिटाने वाला है।
पुदीने का रस पीने से खाँसी, उलटी, अतिसार, हैजे में लाभ होता है, वायु व कृमि का नाश होता है।
पुदीने में रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति उत्पन्न करने की अदभुत शक्ति है एवं पाचक रसों को उत्पन्न करने की भी क्षमता है। अजवायन के सभी गुण पुदीने में पाये जाते हैं।
पुदीने के बीज से निकलने वाला तेल स्थानिक एनेस्थटिक, पीड़ानाशक एवं जंतुनाशक होता है। यह दंतपीड़ा एवं दंतकृमिनाशक होता है। इसके तेल की सुगंध से मच्छर भाग जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
मंदाग्निः पुदीने में विटामिन ए अधिक मात्रा में पाया जाता है। इसमें जठराग्नि को प्रदीप्त करने वाले तत्त्व भी अधिक मात्रा में हैं। इसके सेवन से भूख खुलकर लगती है। पुदीना, तुलसी, काली मिर्च, अदरक आदि का काढ़ा पीने से वायु दूर होता है व भूख खुलकर लगती है।
त्वचाविकारः दाद-खाज पर पुदीने का रस लगाने से लाभ होता है। हरे पुदीने की चटनी बनाकर सोते समय चेहरे पर उसका लेप करने से चेहरे के मुँहासे, फुंसियाँ समाप्त हो जाती हैं।
हिचकीः हिचकी बंद न हो रही हो तो पुदीने के पत्ते या नींबू चूसें।
पैर-दर्दः सूखा पुदीना व मिश्री समान मात्रा में मिलायें एवं दो चम्मच फंकी लेकर पानी पियें। इससे पैर-दर्द ठीक होता है।
मलेरियाः पुदीने एवं तुलसी के पत्तों का काढ़ा बनाकर सुबह-शाम लेने से अथवा पुदीना एवं अदरक का 1-1 चम्मच रस सुबह-शाम लेने से लाभ होता है।
वायु एवं कृमिः पुदीने के 2 चम्मच रस में एक चुटकी काला नमक डालकर पीने से गैस, वायु एवं पेट के कृमि नष्ट होते हैं।
प्रातः काल एक गिलास पानी में 20-25 ग्राम पुदीने का रस व 20-25 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर पीने से गैस की बीमारी में विशेष लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पुरानी सर्दी-जुकाम व न्यूमोनियाः* पुदीने के रस की 2-3 बूँदें नाक में डालने एवं पुदीने तथा अदरक के 1-1 चम्मच रस में शहद मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार पीने से लाभ होता है।
*अनार्तव-अल्पार्तवः* मासिक न आने पर या कम आने पर अथवा वायु एवं कफदोष के कारण बंद हो जाने पर पुदीने के काढ़े में गुड़ एवं चुटकी भर हींग डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है। इससे कमर की पीड़ा में भी आराम होता है।
*आँत का दर्दः* अपच, अजीर्ण, अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, वायु आदि रोगों में पुदीने के रस में शहद डालकर लें अथवा पुदीने का अर्क लें।
*दादः* पुदीने के रस में नींबू मिलाकर लगाने से दाद मिट जाती है।
*उल्टी-दस्त, हैजाः* पुदीने के रस में नींबू का रस, प्याज अथवा अदरक का रस एवं शहद मिलाकर पिलाने अथवा अर्क देने से ठीक होता है।
*बिच्छू का दंशः* बिच्छू के काटने पर इसका रस पीने से व पत्तों का लेप करने से बिच्छू के काटने से होने वाला कष्ट दूर होता है। पुदीने का रस दंशवाले स्थान पर लगायें एवं उसके रस में मिश्री मिलाकर पिलायें। यह प्रयोग तमाम जहरीले जंतुओं के दंश के उपचार में काम आ सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हिस्टीरियाः* रोज पुदीने का रस निकालकर उसे थोड़ा गर्म करके सुबह शाम नियमित रूप से देने पर लाभ होता है।
*मुख की दुर्गन्धः* पुदीने की रस में पानी मिलाकर अथवा पुदीने के काढ़े का घूँट मुँह में भरकर रखें, फिर उगल दें। इससे मुख की दुर्गन्ध का नाश होता है।
*विशेषः* पुदीने का ताजा रस लेने की मात्रा 5 से 10 मि.ग्रा. पत्तों का चूर्ण लेने की मात्रा 3 से 6 ग्राम, काढ़ा लेने की मात्रा 20 से 50 ग्राम, अर्क लेने की मात्रा 10 से 20 मि.ग्रा. एवं बीज का तेल लेने की मात्रा आधी बूँद से 3 बूँद तक है

----------


## ravi chacha

> *पुनर्नवा (साटी)*


पुनर्नवा का संस्कृत पर्याय 'शोथघ्नी' (सूजन को हरनेवाली) है। पुनर्नवा (साटी) या विषखपरा के नाम से विख्यात यह वनस्पति वर्षा ऋतु में बहुतायत से पायी जाती है। शरीर की आँतरिक एवं बाह्य सूजन को दूर करने के लिए यह अत्यंत उपयोगी है।
यह तीन प्रकार की होती हैः सफेद, लाल, एवं काली। काली पुनर्नवा प्रायः देखने में भी नहीं आती, सफेद ही देखने में आती है। काली प्रजाति बहुत कम स्थलों पर पायी जाती है। जैसे तांदूल तथा पालक की भाजी बनाते हैं, वैसे ही पुनर्नवा की सब्जी बनाकर खायी जाती है। इसकी सब्जी शोथ (सूजन) की नाशक, मूत्रल तथा स्वास्थ्यवर्धक है।
पुनर्नवा कड़वी, उष्ण, तीखी, कसैली, रूच्य, अग्निदीपक, रुक्ष, मधुर, खारी, सारक, मूत्रल एवं हृदय के लिए लाभदायक है। यह वायु, कफ, सूजन, खाँसी, बवासीर, व्रण, पांडुरोग, विषदोष एवं शूल का नाश करती है।
पुनर्नवा में से पुनर्नवादि क्वाथ, पुनर्नवा मंडूर, पुनर्नवामूल धनवटी, पुनर्नवाचूर्ण आदि औषधियाँ बनती हैं।
बड़ी पुनर्नवा को साटोड़ी (वर्षाभू) कहा जाता है। उसके गुण भी पुनर्नवा के जैसे ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*नेत्रों की फूलीः* पुनर्नवा की जड़ को घी में घिसकर आँखों में आँजें।
*नेत्रों की खुजलीः* पुनर्नवा की जड़ को शहद अथवा दूध में घिसकर आँजने से लाभ होता है।
*नेत्रों से पानी गिरनाः* पुनर्नवा की जड़ को शहद में घिसकर आँखों में आँजने से लाभ होता है।
*रतौंधीः* पुनर्नवा की जड़ को काँजी में घिसकर आँखों में आँजें।
*खूनी बवासीरः* पुनर्नवा की जड़ को हल्दी के काढ़े में देने से लाभ होता है।
*पीलियाः* पुनर्नवा के पंचांग (जड़, छाल, पत्ती, फूल और बीज) को शहद एवं मिश्री के साथ लें अथवा उसका रस या काढ़ा पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

मस्तक रोग व ज्वर रोगः पुनर्नवा के पंचांग का 2 ग्राम चूर्ण 10 ग्राम घी एवं 20 ग्राम शहद में सुबह-शाम देने से लाभ होता है।
जलोदरः पुनर्नवा की जड़ के चूर्ण को शहद के साथ खायें।
सूजनः पुनर्नवा की जड़ का काढ़ा पिलाने एवं सूजन पर लेप करने से लाभ होता है।
पथरीः पुनर्नवामूल को दूध में उबालकर सुबह-शाम पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विषः*
*चूहे का विषः* सफेद पुनर्नवा के मूल का 2-2 ग्राम चूर्ण 10 ग्राम शहद के साथ दिन में 2 बार दें।
*पागल कुत्ते का विषः* सफेद पुनर्नवा के मूल का 25 से 50 ग्राम रस, 20 ग्राम घी में मिलाकर रोज पियें।
*विद्राधि (फोड़ा)-* पुनर्नवा के मूल का काढ़ा पीने से कच्चा अथवा पका हुआ फोड़ा भी मिट जाता है।
*अनिद्राः* पुनर्नवा के मूल का क्वाथ 100-100 मि.ली. दिन में 2 बार पीने से निद्रा अच्छी आती है।
*संधिवातः* पुनर्नवा के पत्तों की भाजी सोंठ डालकर खायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

वातकंटकः वायुप्रकोप से पैर की एड़ी में वेदना होती हो तो पुनर्नवा में सिद्ध किया हुआ तेल पैर की एड़ी पर पिसें एवं सेंक करें।
योनिशूलः पुनर्नवा के हरे पत्तों को पीसकर बनायी गयी उँगली जैसे आकार की सोगटी को योनि में धारण करने से भयंकर योनिशूल भी मिटता है।
विलंबित प्रसव-मूढ़गर्भः पुनर्नवा के मूल के रस में थोड़ा तिल का तेल मिलाकर योनि में लगायें। इससे रुका हुआ बच्चा तुरंत बाहर आ जाता है।
गैसः 2 ग्राम पुनर्नवा के मूल का चूर्ण, आधा ग्राम हींग तथा 1 ग्राम काला नमक गर्म पानी से लें।
स्थूलता-मेदवृद्धिः पुनर्नवा के 5 ग्राम चूर्ण में 10 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर सुबह-शाम लें। पुनर्नवा की सब्जी बना कर खायें।
मूत्रावरोधः पुनर्नवा का 40 मि.ली. रस अथवा उतना ही काढ़ा पियें। पुनर्नवा के पान बाफकर पेड़ू पर बाँधें। 1 ग्राम पुनर्नवाक्षार (आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों की दुकान से मिलेगा) गरम पानी के साथ पीने से तुरंत फायदा होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खूनी बवासीरः* पुनर्नवा के मूल को पीसकर फीकी छाछ (200 मि.ली.) या बकरी के दूध (200 मि.ली.) के साथ पियें।
*पेट के रोगः* गोमूत्र एवं पुनर्नवा का रस समान मात्रा में मिलाकर पियें।
*श्लीपद(हाथीरोग)-* 50 मि.ली. पुनर्नवा का रस और उतना ही गोमूत्र मिलाकर सुबह शाम पियें।
*वृषण शोथः* पुनर्नवा का मूल दूध में घिसकर लेप करने से वृषण की सूजन मिटती है। यह हाड्रोसील में भी फायदेमंद है।
*हृदयरोगः* हृदयरोग के कारण सर्वांगसूजन हो गयी हो तो पुनर्नवा के मूल का 10 ग्राम चूर्ण और अर्जुन की छाल का 10 ग्राम चूर्ण 200 मि.ली. पानी में काढ़ा बनाकर सुबह-शाम पियें।
*श्वास (दमा)-* 10 ग्राम भारंगमूल चूर्ण और 10 ग्राम पुनर्नवा चूर्ण को 200 मि.ली. पानी में उबालकर काढ़ा बनायें। जब 50 मि.ली. बचे तब उसमें आधा ग्राम श्रृंगभस्म डालकर सुबह-शाम पियें।
*रसायन प्रयोगः* हमेशा उत्तम स्वास्थ्य बनाये रखने के लिए रोज सुबह पुनर्नवा के मूल का या पत्ते का 2 चम्मच (10 मि.ली.) रस पियें अथवा पुनर्नवा के मूल का चूर्ण 2 से 4 ग्राम की मात्रा में दूध या पानी से लें या सप्ताह में 2 दिन पुनर्नवा की सब्जी बनाकर खायें।
पुनर्नवा में मूँग व चने की छिलकेवाली दाल मिलाकर इसकी बढ़िया सब्जी बनती है। ऊपर वर्णित तमाम प्रकार के रोग हों ही नहीं, स्वास्थ्य बना रहे इसलिए इसकी सब्जी या ताजे पत्तों का रस काली मिर्च व शहद मिलाकर पीना हितावह है। बीमार तो क्या स्वस्थ व्यक्ति भी अपना स्वास्थ्य अच्छा रखने के लिए इसकी सब्जी खा सकते हैं। भारत में यह सर्वत्र पायी जाती है। संत श्री आसारामजी आश्रम (दिल्ली, अमदावाद, सूरत आदि) में पुनर्नवा का नमूना देखा जा सकता है। आपके इलाकों में भी यह पर्याप्त मात्रा में होती होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *परवल*


वर्ष के कुछ ही महीनों में दिखने वाली सब्जी परवल को सभी सब्जियों में सबसे अच्छा माना गया है। आयुर्वेद में एकमात्र परवल को ही बारह महीने में सदा पथ्य के रूप में स्वीकार किया गया है क्योंकि परवल गुण में हलके, पाचक, गरम, स्वादिष्ट, हृदय के लिये हितकर, वीर्यवर्धक, जठराग्निवर्धक, स्निग्धतावर्धक, पौष्टिक, विकृत कफ को बाहर निकालने वाला और त्रिदोषनाशक है। यह सर्दी, खाँसी, बुखार, कृमि, रक्तदोष, जीर्ण ज्वर, पित्त के ज्वर और रक्ताल्पता को दूर करता है।
परवल दो प्रकार के होते हैं- मीठे और कड़वे। सब्जी के लिए सदैव मीठे, कोमल बीजवाले और सफेद गूदेवाले परवल का उपयोग किया जाता है। जो परवल ऊपर से पीले तथा कड़क हो जाते हैं उनकी अच्छी नहीं मानी जाती।
कड़वे परवल का प्रयोग केवल औषधि के रूप में होता है। कड़वे परवल हलके, रूक्ष, गरम वीर्य, रूचिकर्ता, भूखवर्धक, पाचनकर्ता, तृषाशामक, त्रिदोषनाशक, पित्तसारक, अनुलोमक, रक्तशोधक, पीड़ाशामक, घाव को मिटाने वाले, अरुचि, मंदाग्नि, यकृतविकार, उदररोग, बवासीर, कृमि, रक्तपित्त, सूजन, खाँसी, कोढ़, पित्तज्वर, जीर्णज्वर और कमजोरीनाशक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
कफवृद्धिः डंठल के साथ मीठे परवल के 6 ग्राम पत्ते व 3 ग्राम सोंठ के काढ़े में शहद डालकर सुबह-शाम पीने से कफ सरलता से निकल जाता है।
हृदयरोग, शरीर पुष्टिः घी अथवा तेल में बनायी गयी परवल की सब्जी का प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से हृदयरोग में लाभ होता है, वीर्यशुद्धि होती है तथा वजन बढ़ता है।
आमदोषः परवल के टुकड़ों को 16 गुने पानी में उबालें। उबालते समय उनमें सोंठ, पीपरामूल, लेंडीपीपर, काली मिर्च, जीरा व नमक डालें। चौथाई भाग शेष रह जाने पर सुबह शाम 2 बार पियें। इससे आमदोष में लाभ होता है। तथा शक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रक्त विकारः* इसके मरीज को प्रतिदिन धनिया, जीरा, काली मिर्च और हल्दी डालकर घी में बनायी गयी परवल की सब्जी का सेवन करना चाहिए।
*विष-निष्कासनः* कड़वे परवल के पत्तों अथवा परवल के टुकड़ों का काढ़ा बारंबार रोगी को पिलाने से उसके शरीर में व्याप्त जहर वमन द्वारा बाहर निकल जाता है।
*पेट के रोग, दाह, ज्वरः* परवल के पत्ते, नीम की छाल, गुडुच व कुटकी को समभाग में लेकर काढ़ा बनायें। यह काढ़ा पित्त-कफ प्रधान अम्लपित्त, शूल, भ्रम, अरुचि, अग्निमांद्य, दाह, ज्वर तथा वमन में लाभदायक है।
*सावधानीः* गर्म तासीरवालों के लिए परवल का अधिक सेवन हानिकारक है। यदि इसके सेवन से कोई तकलीफ हुई हो तो सूखी धनिया अथवा धनिया जीरे का चूर्ण घी-मिश्री में मिलाकर चाटें अथवा हरी धनिया का रस पियें।
*विशेषः* ज्वर, चेचक(शीतला), मलेरिया, दुष्ट व्रण, रक्तपित्त, उपदंश जैसे रोगों में मीठे परवल की अपेक्षा कड़वे परवल के पत्तों का काढ़ा अथवा उसकी जड़ का चूर्ण अधिक लाभदायक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *हरीतकी (हरड़)*


भारत में विशेषतः हिमालय में कश्मीर से आसाम तक हरीतकी के वृक्ष पाये जाते हैं। आयुर्वेद ने इसे अमृता, प्राणदा, कायस्था, विजया, मेध्या आदि नामों में गौरावान्वित किया है। हरीतकी एक श्रेष्ठ रसायन द्रव्य है।
इसमें लवण छोड़कर मधुर, अम्ल, कटु, तिक्त, कषाय ये पाँचों रस पाये जाते हैं। यह लघु, रुक्ष, विपाक में मधुर तथा वीर्य में उष्ण होती है। इन गुणों से यह वात-पित्त-कफ इन तीनों दोषों का नाश करती है।
हरड़(हरीतकी) शोथहर, व्रणशोधक, अग्निदीपक, पाचक, यकृत-उत्तेजक, मल-अनुलोमक, मेध्य, चक्षुष्य और वयःस्थापक है। विशिष्ठ द्रव्यों के साथ मिलाकर विशिष्ठ संस्कार करने से यह विविध रोगों में लाभदायी होती है। पाचन-संस्थान पर इसका कार्य विशेष-रूप से दिखाई देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

सेवन-विधिः हरड़ चबाकर खाने से भूख बढ़ती है। पीसकर फाँकने से मल साफ होता है। सेंककर खाने से त्रिदोषों को नष्ट करती है। खाना खाते समय खाने से यह शक्तिवर्धक और पुष्टिकारक है। सर्दी, जुकाम तथा पाचनशक्ति ठीक करने के लिए भोजन करने के बाद इसका सेवन करें।
मात्राः 3 से 4 ग्राम।
यदि आप लम्बी जिंदगी जीना चाहते हैं तो छोटी हरड़ (हर्र) रात को पानी में भिगो दें। पानी इतना ही डालें कि ये सोख लें। प्रातः उनको देशी घी में तलकर काँच के बर्तन में रख लें। 2 माह तक रोज 1-1 हरड़ सुबह शाम 2 माह तक खाते रहें। इससे शरीर हृष्ट-पुष्ट होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेध्य, इन्द्रियबलकर, चक्षुष्यः* हरड़ मेध्य है अर्थात् बुद्धिवर्धक है। नेत्र तथा अन्य इन्द्रियों का बल बढ़ाती है। घी, सुवर्ण, शतावरी, ब्राह्मी आदि अन्य द्रव्य अपने शीत-मधुर गुणों से धातु तथा इन्द्रियों का बल बढ़ाते हैं, जबकि हरड़ विकृत कफ तथा मल का नाश करके, बुद्धि तथा इन्द्रियों का जड़त्व नष्ट करके उन्हें कुशाग्र बनाती है। शरीर में मल-संचय होने पर बुद्धि तथा इन्द्रियाँ बलहीन हो जाती हैं। हरड़ इस संचित मल का शोधन करके धातुशुद्धि करती है। इससे बुद्धि व इन्द्रियाँ निर्मल व समर्थ बन जाती है। इसलिए हरड़ को मेध्या कहा गया है।
हरड़ नेत्रों का बल बढ़ाती है। नेत्रज्योति बढ़ाने के लिए त्रिफला श्रेष्ठ द्रव्य है। 2 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण घी तथा शहद के विमिश्रण (अर्थात् घी अधिक और शहद कम या शहद अधिक और घी कम) के साथ अथवा त्रिफला घी के साथ लेने से नेत्रों का बल तथा नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रसायन कार्यः* हरड़ साक्षात् धातुओं का पोषण नहीं करती। वह धात्वग्नि बढ़ाती है। धात्वाग्नि बढ़ने से नये उत्पन्न होने वाले रस रक्तादि धातु शुद्ध-प्राकृत बनने लगते हैं। धातुओं में स्थित विकृत कफ तथा मल का पाचन व शोधन करके धातुओं को निर्मल बनाती है। सभी धातुओं व इन्द्रियों का प्रसादन करके यह यौवन की रक्षा करती है, इसलिए इसे कायस्था कहा गया है।
स्थूल व्यक्तियों में केवल मेद धातु का ही अतिरिक्त संचय होने के कारण अन्य धातु क्षीण होने लगते हैं, जिससे बुढ़ापा जल्दी आने लगता है। हरड़ इस विकृत मेद का लेखन व क्षरण (नाश) करके अन्य धातुओं की पुष्टि का मार्ग प्रशस्त कर देती है, जिससे पुनः तारुण्य और ओज की प्राप्ति होती है। लवण रस मांस व शुक्र धातु का नाश करता है जिससे वार्धक्य जल्दी आने लगता है, अतः नमक का उपयोग सावधानीपूर्वक करें। हरड़ में लवण रस न होने से तथा विपाक में मधुर होने से वह तारुण्य की रक्षा करती है। रसायन कर्म के लिए दोष तथा ऋतु के अनुसार विभिन्न अनुपानों के साथ हरड़ का प्रयोग करना चाहिए।
*ऋतु अनुसार हरड़ सेवन के लिए अनुपान*

वसंत – शहद
ग्रीष्म – गुड़

वर्षा – सैंधव
शरद – शर्करा

हेमंत – सोंठ
शिशिर - पीपर


*दोषानुरूप अनुपानः* कफ में हरड़ और सैंधव। पित्त में हरड़ और मिश्री। वात में हरड़ घी में भूनकर अथवा मिलाकर दें।
आयुर्वेद के श्रेष्ठ आचार्य वाग्भट्ट के अनुसार हरड़ चूर्ण घी में भूनकर नियमित रूप से सेवन करने से तथा भोजन में घी का भरपूर उपयोग करने से शरीर बलवान होकर दीर्घायु की प्राप्ति होती है।
*सावधानीः* अति श्रम करने वाले, दुर्बल, उष्ण, प्रकृतिवाले एवं गर्भिणी को तथा ग्रीष्म ऋतु, रक्त व पित्तदोष में हरड़ का प्रयोग नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
मंदाग्निः तिक्त रस व उष्णवीर्य होने से यह यकृत को उत्तेजित करती है। पाचक स्त्राव बढ़ाती है। आमाशयस्थ विकृत कफ का नाश करती है। अग्निमांद्य, ग्रहणी (अतिसार), उदरशूल, अफरा आदि रोगों में विशेषतः छोटी हरड़ चबाकर खाने से लाभ होता है।
यह जठराग्नि के साथ-साथ रस रक्तादि सप्तधातुओं की धात्वाग्निओं की भी वृद्धि करती है, जिससे शरीरस्थ आम का पाचन होकर रसरक्तादि सप्तधातु प्राकृतरूप से बनने लगते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मलावरोधः* 3 से 5 ग्राम हरड़ चूर्ण पानी के साथ लेने से मल का पाचन होकर वह शिथिल व द्रवरूप में बाहर निकलता है, जिससे कब्ज का नाश होता है।
*ग्रहणी (अतिसार)-* हरड़ पानी में उबालकर लेने से मल में से द्रवभाग का शोषण करके बँधे हुए मल को बाहर निकालती है, जिससे दस्त में राहत मिलती है। हरड़ को पानी में उबालकर पीस लें। इसकी 2 ग्राम मात्रा शहद के साथ दिन में 3 बार लेने से अथवा काढ़ा पीने से भी लाभ होता है। इससे आँतों को बल मिलता है, दोषों का पाचन होता है, जठराग्नि बढ़ती है। (आश्रम में उपलब्ध हिंगादि हरड़ चूर्ण का उपयोग भी कर सकते हैं।)

----------


## ravi chacha

*बवासीरः* 2 ग्राम हरड़ चूर्ण गुड़ में मिलाकर छाछ के साथ देने से बवासीर के शूल, शोथ आदि लक्षणों में आराम मिलता है।
*अम्लपित्तः* हरड़ चूर्ण, पीपर व गुड़ समान मात्रा में लेकर मिला लें। इसकी 2-2 ग्राम की गोलियाँ बनाकर 1-1 गोली सुबह-शाम लेने से अथवा 2 ग्राम हरड़ चूर्ण मुनक्का व मिश्री के साथ लेने से कण्ठदाह, तृष्णा, मंदाग्नि आदि अम्लपित्तजन्य लक्षणों से छुटकारा मिलता है।
*यकृत-प्लीहा वृद्धिः* हरड़ व रोहितक के 50 ग्राम काढ़े में एक चुटकी यवक्षार व 1 ग्राम पीपर चूर्ण मिलाकर लेने से यकृत व प्लीहा सामान्य लगती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खाँसी, जुकाम, श्वास व स्वरभेदः* हरड़ कफनाशक है और पीपर स्निग्ध, उष्ण-तीक्ष्ण है। अतः 2 भाग हरड़ चूर्ण में 1 भाग पीपर का चूर्ण मिलाकर 2 ग्राम की मात्रा में शहद के साथ 2-3 बार चाटने से कफजन्य खाँसी, जुकाम, स्वरभेद आदि में राहत मिलती है।
*कामलाः* हरड़ अथवा त्रिफला के काढ़े में शहद मिलाकर देने से पित्त का नाश होता है, यकृत की सूजन दूर होती है। जठराग्नि प्रज्वलित होती है।
*प्रमेहः* अधिक मात्रा में बार-बार पेशाब आता हो तो हरड़ के काढ़े में हल्दी तथा शहद मिलाकर देने से लाभ होता है।
*मूत्रकृच्छ, मूत्राघातः* हरड़, गोक्षुर व पाषाणभेद के काढ़े में मधु मिलाकर देने से दाह व शूलयुक्त मूत्र-प्रवृत्ति में आराम मिलता है।
*वृषणशोथः* हरड़ के काढ़े में गोमूत्र मिलाकर लेने से वृषणशोथ नष्ट होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लौंग
मलक्का एवं अंबोय के देश में लौंग के झाड़ अधिक उत्पन्न होते हैं। लौंग का उपयोग मसालों एवं सुगन्धित पदार्थों में अधिक होता है। इसका तेल भी निकाला जाता है।
गुणधर्मः लौंग लघु, कड़वा, चक्षुष्य, रुचिकर, तीक्ष्ण, विपाक में मधुर, पाचक, स्निग्ध, अग्निदीपक, हृद्य (हृदय को रुचने वाली), वृष्य और विशद (स्वच्छ) है। यह पित्त, कफ, आँव, शूल, अफरा, खाँसी, हिचकी, पेट की गैस, विष, तृषा, पीनस (सूँघने की शक्ति का नष्ट होना) तथा रक्तदोष का नाश करती है। लौंग में मुख, आमाशय एव आँतों में रहने वाले सूक्ष्म कीटाणुओं का नाश करने एवं सड़न को रोकने का गुण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*सर्दी लगने परः* लौंग का काढ़ा बनाकर मरीज को पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
*कफ और खाँसीः* मिट्टी का तवा या तवे जैसा टुकड़ा गरम करें। लाल हो जाने पर बाहर निकालकर एक बर्तन में रखें और उसके ऊपर सात लौंग डालकर उन्हें सेंके। फिर लौंग को पीसकर शहद के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है।
*दाँत का दर्दः* लौंग के अर्क या पाउडर को रूई पर डालकर उस फाहे को दाँत पर रखें। इससे दाँत के दर्द में लाभ होता है।
*मूर्च्छा एवं मिर्गी की शुरुआतः* लौंग को घिसकर उसका अंजन करने से लाभ होता है।
*रतौंधिः* बकरी के मूत्र में लौंग को घिसकर उसको आँजने से लाभ होता है।
*सिरदर्दः* सिरदर्द में लौंग का तेल सिर पर लगाने से या लौंग को पीसकर ललाट पर लेप करने से राहत मिलती है।
*श्वास की दुर्गन्धः* लौंग का चूर्ण खाने से अथवा दाँतों पर लगाने से दाँत मजबूत होते हैं। मुँह की दुर्गन्ध, कफ, लार, थूक के द्वारा बाहर निकल जाती है। इससे श्वास सुगन्धित निकलती है, कफ मिट जाता है और पाचनशक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गर्भिणी की उलटीः* 2 लौंग को गरम पानी में भिगोकर वह पानी पीने से गर्भिणी की उलटी में लाभ होता है। इसकी सलाह एलौपैथी के डॉक्टरों द्वारा भी दी जाती है।
*अग्निमांद्य, अजीर्ण एवं हैजाः* लौंग का अष्टमांश काढ़ा अर्थात् आठवाँ भाग जितना पानी बचे, ऐसा काढ़ा बनाकर पिलाने से रोगी को राहत मिलती है।
*प्यास या जी मिचलानाः* हैजे में प्यास लगने पर या जी मिचलाने पर 7 लौंग अथवा 2 जायफल अथवा 2 ग्राम नागरमोथ पानी में उबालकर ठंडा करके रोगी को पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
*खाँसी, बुखार, अरुचि, संग्रहणी एवं गुल्मः* लौंग, जायफल एवं लेंडीपीपर 1 भाग, बहेड़ा 3 भाग, काली मिर्च 3 भाग और लौंग 16 भाग लेकर उसका चूर्ण करें। उसके बाद 2 ग्राम चूर्ण में उतनी ही मिश्री डालकर खायें। इससे लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मूत्रलः* नित्य 125 मि.ग्रा. से 250 मि.ग्रा. लौंग का चूर्ण लेने से मूत्रपिंड से मूत्रद्वार तक के मार्ग की शुद्धि होती है और मूत्र खुलकर आता है।
*खाँसी के लिए लवंगादि वटीः* लौंग, काली मिर्च, बहेड़ा – इन तीनों को समान मात्रा में मिला लें। फिर इन तीनों की सम्मिलित मात्रा जितनी खैर की अंतरछाल अथवा सफेद कत्था इसमें डाल दें। इसके पश्चात् बबूल की अंतरछाल के काढ़े में घोंटकर तीन तीन ग्राम वजन की गोलियाँ बनायें। रोज दो तीन बार एक-एक गोली मुँह में रखने से खाँसी में शीघ्र राहत मिलती है।
*खाँसी आदि के लिए लवंगादि चूर्णः* लौंग, जायफल और लेंडीपीपर 5 ग्राम, काली मिर्च 20 ग्राम और सोंठ 160 ग्राम लेकर उसका चूर्ण तैयार करें। अब चूर्ण के बराबर मात्रा में मिश्री मिलायें। यह चूर्ण तीव्र खाँसी, ज्वर, अरुचि, गुल्म, श्वास, अग्निमांद्य एवं संग्रहणी में उपयोगी है।
*विशेषः* लवंगादि सुगंधी पदार्थों का चूर्ण तभी बनायें जब जरुरत हो, अन्यथा पहले से बनाकर रखने से इनमें विद्यमान तेल उड़ जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दालचीनी
भारत में दालचीनी के वृक्ष हिमालय तथा पश्चिमी तट पर पाये जाते हैं। इस वृक्ष की छाल, दालचीनी के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है।
यह रस में तीखी, कड़वी  तथा मधुर होती है। उष्ण-तीक्ष्ण होने के कारण दीपन, पाचन और विशेष रूप से कफ का नाश करने वाली है। यह अपने मधुर रस से पित्त का शमन और उष्णवीर्य होने से वात का शमन करती है। अतः त्रिदोषशामक है।
सावधानीः दालचीनी उष्ण-तीक्ष्ण तथा रक्त का उत्क्लेश करने वाली है अर्थात् रक्त में पित्त की मात्रा बढ़ानेवाली है। इसके अधिक सेवन से शरीर में गरमी उत्पन्न होती है। अतः गरमी के दिनों में इसका लगातार सेवन न करें। इसके अत्यधिक उपयोग से नपुंसकता आती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
मुँह के रोगः यह मुख की शुद्धि तथा दुर्गन्ध का नाश करने वाली है। अजीर्ण अथवा ज्वर के कारण गला सूख गया हो तो इसका एक टुकड़ा मुँह में रखने से प्यास बुझती है तथा उत्तम स्वाद उत्पन्न होता है। इससे मसूढ़े भी मजबूत होते हैं।
दंतशूल व दंतकृमिः इसके तेल में भिगोया हुआ रूई का फाहा दाँत के मूल में रखने से दंतशूल तथा दंतकृमियों का नाश होता है। 5 भाग शहद में इसका एक भाग चूर्ण मिलाकर दाँतों पर लगाने से भी दंतशूल में राहत मिलती है।
पेट के रोगः 1 चम्मच शहद के साथ इसका 1.5 ग्राम (एक चने जितनी मात्रा) चूर्ण लेने से पेट का अलसर मिट जाता है।
दालचीनी, इलायची और तेजपत्र को समभाग में लेकर मिश्रण करें। इसका 1 ग्राम चूर्ण 1 चम्मच शहद के साथ लेने से पेट के अनेक विकार जैसे मंदाग्नि, अजीर्ण, उदरशूल आदि में राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सर्दी, खाँसी, जुकामः* दालचीनी का 1 ग्राम चूर्ण एवं 1 ग्राम सितोपलादि चूर्ण 1 चम्मच शहद के साथ लेने से सर्दी और खाँसी में तुरंत राहत मिलती है।
*क्षयरोग(टी.बी.)-* इसका 1 ग्राम चूर्ण 1 चम्मच शहद में मिलाकर सेवन करने से कफ आसानी से छूटने लगता है एवं खाँसी से राहत मिलती है। दालचीनी का यह सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण उपयोग है।
*रक्तविकार एवं हृदयरोगः* दालचीनी रक्त की शुद्धि करने वाली है। इसका 1 ग्राम चूर्ण 1 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर सेवन करने से अथवा दूध में मिलाकर पीने से रक्त में उपस्थित कोलेस्ट्रोल की अतिरिक्त मात्रा घटने लगती है। अथवा इसका आधा से एक ग्राम चूर्ण 200 मि.ली. पानी में धीमी आँच पर उबालें। 100 मि.ली. पानी शेष रहने पर उसे  छानकर पी लें। इससे भी कोलेस्ट्रोल की अतिरिक्त मात्रा घटती है।
गर्म प्रकृति वाले लोग पानी व दूध मिश्रित कर इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। इस प्रयोग से रक्त की शुद्धि होती है एवं हृदय को बल मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सामान्य वेदनाः* इसका एक चम्मच (छोटा) चूर्ण 20 ग्राम शहद एवं 40 ग्राम पानी में मिलाकर स्थानिक मालिश करने से वात के कारण होने वाले दर्द से कुछ ही मिनटों में छुटकारा मिलता है।
इसका एक ग्राम चूर्ण और 2 चम्मच शहद व 1 कप गुनगुने पानी में मिलाकर नित्य सुबह-शाम पीने से संधिशूल में राहत मिलती है।
वेदनायुक्त सूज तथा सिरदर्द में इसका चूर्ण गरण पानी में मिलाकर लेप करें।
बिच्छू के दंशवाली जगह पर इसका तेल लगाने से दर्द कम होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वृद्धावस्थाः* बुढ़ापे में रक्तवाहिनियाँ कड़क और रुक्ष होने लगती हैं तथा उनका लचीलापन कम होने लगता है। एक चने जितना दालचीनी का चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर नियमित सेवन करने से इन लक्षणों से राहत मिलती है। इस प्रयोग से त्वचा पर झुर्रियाँ नहीं पड़तीं, शरीर में स्फूर्ति बढ़ती है और श्रम से जल्दी थकान नहीं आती।
*मोटापाः* 1.5 ग्राम चूर्ण का काढ़ा बना लें। उसमें 1 चम्मच शहद मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट तथा सोने से पहले पियें। इससे मेद कम होता है।
*त्वचा विकारः* दालचीनी का चूर्ण और शहद समभाग में लेकर मिला लें। दाद, खाज तथा खुजलीवाले स्थान पर उसका लेप करने से कुछ ही दिनों में त्वचा के ये विकार मिट जाते हैं।
सोने से पूर्व इसका 1 चम्मच चूर्ण 3 चम्मच शहद में मिलाकर मुँह की कीलों पर अच्छी तरह से मसलें। सुबह चने का आटा अथवा उबटन लगाकर गरम पानी से चेहरा साफ कर लें। इससे कील-मुँहासे मिटते हैं।
*बालों का झड़नाः* दालचीनी का चूर्ण, शहद और गरम ऑलिव्ह तेल 1-1 चम्मच लेकर मिश्रित करें और उसे बालों की जड़ों में धीरे-धीरे मालिश करें। 5 मिनट के बाद सिर को पानी से धो लें। इस प्रयोग से बालों का झड़ना कम होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मेथी


आहार में हरी सब्जियों का विशेष महत्त्व है। आधुनिक विज्ञान के मतानुसार हरे पत्तों वाली सब्जियों में क्लोरोफिल नामक तत्त्व रहता है जो कि जंतुओं का प्रबल नाशक है। दाँत एवं मसूढ़ों में सड़न उत्पन्न करने वाले जंतुओं को यह नष्ट करता है। इसके अलावा इसमें प्रोटीन तत्त्व भी पाया जाता है।
हरी सब्जियों में लौह तत्त्व भी काफी मात्रा में पाया जाता है, जो पांडुरोग (रक्ताल्पता) व शारीरिक कमजोरी को नष्ट करता है। हरी सब्जियों में स्थित क्षार, रक्त की अम्लता को घटाकर उसका नियमन करता है।
हरी सब्जियों में मेथी की भाजी का प्रयोग भारत के प्रायः शबी भागों में बहुलता से होता है। इसको सुखाकर भी उपयोग किया जाता है। इसके अलावा मेथीदानों का प्रयोग छौंक में तथा कई औषधियों के रूप में भी किया जाता है। ठंडी के दिनों में इसका पाक बनाकर भी सेवन किया जाता है।
वैसे तो मेथी प्रायः हर समय उगायी जा सकती है फिर भी मार्गशीर्ष से फाल्गुन महीने तक ज्यादा उगायी जाती है। कोमल पत्तेवाली मेथी कम कड़वी होती है।
मेथी की भाजी तीखी, कड़वी, रुक्ष, गरम, पित्तवर्धक, अग्निदीपक (भूखवर्धक), पचने में हलकी, मलावरोध को दूर करने वाली, हृदय के लिए हितकर एवं बलप्रद होती है। सूखे मेथी दानों की अपेक्षा मेथी की भाजी कुछ ठण्डी, पाचनकर्ता, वायु की गति ठीक करने वाली औल सूजन मिटाने वाली है। मेथी की भाजी प्रसूता स्त्रियों, वायुदोष के रोगियों एवं कफ के रोगियों के लिए अत्यंत हितकर है। यह बुखार, अरुचि, उलटी, खाँसी, वातरक्त (गाउट), वायु, कफ, बवासीर, कृमि तथा क्षय का नाश करने वाली है। मेथी पौष्टिक एवं रक्त को शुद्ध करने वाली है। यह शूल, वायुगोला, संधिवात, कमर के दर्द, पूरे शरीर के दर्द, मधुप्रमेह एवं निम्न रक्तचाप को मिटाने वाली है। मेथी माता दूध बढ़ाती है, आमदोष को मिटाती है एवं शरीर को स्वस्थ बनाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*कब्जियतः* कफदोष से उत्पन्न कब्जियत में प्रतिदिन मेथी की रेशेवाली सब्जी खाने से लाभ होता है।
*बवासीरः* प्रतिदिन मेथी की सब्जी का सेवन करने से वायु कफ के बवासीर में लाभ होता है।
*बहूमूत्रताः* जिन्हें एकाध घंटे में बार-बार मूत्रत्याग के लिए जाना पड़ता हो अर्थात् बहुमूत्रता का रोग हो उन्हें मेथी की भाजी के 100 मि.ली. रस में डेढ़ ग्राम कत्था तथा 3 ग्राम मिश्री मिलाकर प्रतिदिन सेवन करना चाहिए। इससे लाभ होता है।
*मधुमेहः* प्रतिदिन सुबह मेथी की भाजी का 100 मि.ली. रस पी जायें या उसके बीज रात को भिगोकर सुबह खा लें और पानी पी लें। रक्त-शर्करा की मात्रा ज्यादा हो तो सुबह शाम दो बार रस पियें। साथ ही भोजन में गेहूँ, चावल एवं चिकनी (घी-तेल युक्त) तथा मीठी चीजों का सेवन न करने से शीघ्र लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*निम्न रक्तचापः* जिन्हें निम्न रक्तचाप की तकलीफ हो उनके लिए मेथी की भाजी में अदरक, लहसुन, गरम मसाला आदि डालकर बनायी गयी सब्जी का सेवन लाभप्रद है।
*कृमिः* बच्चों के पेट में कृमि हो जाने पर उन्हें मेथी की भाजी का 1-2 चम्मच रस रोज पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
*सर्दी-जुकामः* कफदोष के कारण जिन्हें हमेशा सर्दी-जुकाम-खाँसी की तकलीफ बनी रहती हो उन्हें तिल अथवा सरसों के तेल में गरम मसाला, अदरक एवं लहसुन डालकर बनायी गयी मेथी की सब्जी का प्रतिदिन सेवन करना चाहिए।
*वायु का दर्दः* रोज हरी अथवा सूखी मेथी का सेवन करने से शरीर के 80 प्रकार के वायु के रोगों में लाभ होता है।
*आँव होने परः* मेथी की भाजी के 50 मि.ली. रस में 6 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर पीने से लाभ होता है। 5 ग्राम मेथी का पाउडर 100 ग्राम दही के साथ सेवन करने से भी लाभ होता है। दही खट्टा नहीं होना चाहिए।
*हाथ-पैर का दर्दः* वायु के कारण होने वाले हाथ-पैर के दर्द में मेथीदानों को घी में सेंककर उनका चूर्ण बनायें एवं उसके लड्डू बनाकर प्रतिदिन एक लड्डू का सेवन करें तो लाभ होता है।
*लू लगने परः* मेथी की सूखी भाजी को ठंडे पानी में भिगोयें। अच्छी तरह भीग जाने पर मसलकर छान लें एवं उस पानी में शहद मिलाकर एक बार रोगी को पिलायें तो लू में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *जौ*


प्राचीन काल से जौ का उपयोग होता चला आ रहा है। कहा जाता है कि प्राचीन काल में ऋषि-मुनियों का आहार मुख्यतः जौ थे। वेदों ने भी यज्ञ की आहुति के रूप में जौ को स्वीकार किया है। गुणवत्ता की दृष्टि से गेहूँ की अपेक्षा जौ हलका धान्य है। उत्तर प्रदेश में गर्मी की ऋतु में भूख-प्यास शांत करने के लिए सत्तू का उपयोग अधिक होता है। जौ को भूनकर, पीसकर, उसके आटे में थोड़ा सेंधा नमक और पानी मिलाकर सत्तू बनाया जाता है। कई लोग नमक की जगह गुड़ भी डालते हैं। सत्तू में घी और चीनी मिलाकर भी खाया जाता है।
जौ का सत्तू ठंडा, अग्निप्रदीपक, हलका, कब्ज दूर करने वाला, कफ एवं पित्त को हरने वाला, रूक्षता और मल को दूर करने वाला है। गर्मी से तपे हुए एवं कसरत से थके हुए लोगों के लिए सत्तू पीना हितकर है। मधुमेह के रोगी को जौ का आटा अधिक अनुकूल रहता है। इसके सेवन से शरीर में शक्कर की मात्रा बढ़ती नहीं है। जिसकी चरबी बढ़ गयी हो वह अगर गेहूँ और चावल छोड़कर जौ की रोटी एवं बथुए की या मेथी की भाजी तथा साथ में छाछ का सेवन करे तो धीरे-धीरे चरबी की मात्रा कम हो जाती है। जौ मूत्रल (मूत्र लाने वाला पदार्थ) हैं अतः इन्हें खाने से मूत्र खुलकर आता है।
जौ को कूटकर, ऊपर के मोटे छिलके निकालकर उसको चार गुने पानी में उबालकर तीन चार उफान आने के बाद उतार लो। एक घंटे तक ढककर रख दो। फिर पानी छानकर अलग करो। इसको बार्ली वाटर कहते हैं। बार्ली वाटर पीने से प्यास, उलटी, अतिसार, मूत्रकृच्छ, पेशाब का न आना या रुक-रुककर आना, मूत्रदाह, वृक्कशूल, मूत्राशयशूल आदि में लाभ होता है।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*धातुपुष्टिः* एक सेर जौ का आटा, एक सेर ताजा घी और एक सेर मिश्री को कूटकर कलईयुक्त बर्तन में गर्म करके, उसमें 10-12 ग्राम काली मिर्च एवं 25 ग्राम इलायची के दानों का चूर्ण मिलाकर पूर्णिमा की रात्रि में छत पर ओस में रख दो। उसमें से हररोज सुबह 60-60 ग्राम लेकर खाने से धातुपुष्टि होती है।
*गर्भपातः* जौ के आटे को एवं मिश्री को समान मात्रा में मिलाकर खाने से बार-बार होने वाला गर्भपात रुकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अरंडी
किसी भी स्थान पर और किसी भी ऋतु में उगने वाला और कम पानी से पलने वाला अरंडी का वृक्ष गाँव में तो खेतों का रक्षक और घर का पड़ोसी बनकर रहने वाला होता है।
वातनाशक, जकड़न दूर करने वाला और शरीर को गतिशील बनाने वाला होने के कारण इसे अरंडी नाम दिया गया है। खासतौर पर अरंडी की जड़ और पत्ते दवाई में प्रयुक्त होते हैं। इसके बीजों में से जो तेल निकलता है उसे अरंडी का तेल कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुण-दोषः* गुण में अरंडी वायु तथा कफ का नाश करने वाली, रस में तीखी, कसैली, मधुर, उष्णवीर्य और पचने के बाद कटु होती है। यह गरम, हलकी, चिकनी एवं जठराग्नि, स्मृति, मेधा, स्थिरता, कांति, बल-वीर्य और आयुष्य को बढ़ाने वाली होती है।
यह उत्तम रसायन है और हृदय के लिए हितकर है। अरंडी के तेल का विपाक पचने के बाद मधुर होता है। यह तेल पचने में भारी और कफ करने वाला होता है।
यह तेल आमवात, वायु के तमाम 80 प्रकार के रोग, शूल, सूजन, वायुगोला, नेत्ररोग, कृमिरोग, मूत्रावरोध, अंडवृद्धि, अफरा, पीलिया, पैरों का वात (सायटिका), पांडुरोग, कटिशूल, शिरःशूल, बस्तिशूल (मूत्राशयशूल), हृदयरोग आदि रोगों को मिटाता है।
अरंडी के बीजों का प्रयोग करते समय बीज के बीच का जीभ जैसा भाग निकाल देना चाहिए क्योंकि यह जहरीला होता है।
शरीर के अन्य अवयवों की अपेक्षा आँतों और जोड़ों पर अरंडी का सबसे अधिक असर होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
कटिशूल (कमर का दर्द)- कमर पर अरंडी का तेल लगाकर, अरंडी के पत्ते फैलाकर खाट-सेंक (चारपाई पर सेंक) करना चाहिए। अरंडी के बीजों का जीभ निकाला हुआ भाग (गर्भ), 10 ग्राम दूध में खीर बनाकर सुबह-शाम लेना चाहिए।
शिरःशूलः वायु से हुए सिर के दर्द में अरंडी के कोमल पत्तों पर उबालकर बाँधना चाहिए तथा सिर पर अरंडी के तेल की मालिश करनी चाहिए और सोंठ के काढ़े में 5 से 10 ग्राम अरंड़ी का तेल डालकर पीना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

दाँत का दर्दः अरंडी के तेल में कपूर में मिलाकर कुल्ला करना चाहिए और दाँतों पर मलना चाहिए।
योनिशूलः प्रसूति के बाद होने वाले योनिशूल को मिटाने के लिये योनि में अरंडी के तेल का फाहा रखें।
उदरशूलः अरंडी के पके हुए पत्तों को गरम करके पेट पर बाँधने से और हींग तथा काला नमक मिला हुआ अरंडी का तेल पीने से तुरंत ही राहत मिलेगी।
सायटिका (पैरों का वात)- एक कप गोमूत्र के साथ एक चम्मच अरंडी का तेल रोज सुबह शाम लेने और अरंड़ी के बीजों की खीर बनाकर पीने से कब्ज दूर होती है।
हाथ-पैर फटने परः सर्दियों में हाथ, पैर, होंठ इत्यादि फट जाते हों तो अरंडी का तेल गरम करके उन पर लगायें और इसका जुलाब लेते रहें।
संधिवातः अरंडी के तेल में सोंठ मिलाकर गरम करके जोड़ों पर (सूजन न हो तो) मालिश करनी चाहिए। सोंठ तथा सौंफ के काढ़े में अरंडी का तेल डालकर पीना चाहिए और अरंडी के पत्तों का सेंक करना चाहिए।
आमवात में यही प्रयोग करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

पक्षाघात और मुँह का लकवाः सोंठ डाले हुए गरम पानी में 1 चम्मच अरंडी का तेल डालकर पीना चाहिए एवं तेल से मालिश और सेंक करनी चाहिए।
कृमिरोगः वायविडंग के काढ़े में रोज सुबह अरंडी का तेल डालकर लें।
अनिद्राः अरंडी के कोमल पत्ते दूध में पीसकर ललाट और कनपटी पर गरम-गरम बाँधने चाहिए। पाँव के तलवों और सिर पर अरंडी के तेल की मालिश करनी चाहिए।
गाँठः अरंडी के बीज और हरड़े समान मात्रा में लेकर पीस लें। इसे नयी गाँठ पर बाँधने से वह बैठ जायेगी और अगर लम्बे समय की पुरानी गाँठ होगी तो पक जायेगी।
आँतरिक चोटः अरंडी के पत्तों के काढ़े में हल्दी डालकर दर्दवाले स्थान पर गरम-गरम डालें और उसके पत्ते उबालकर हल्दी डालकर चोटवाले स्थान पर बाँधे।
आँखें आनाः अरंडी के कोमल पत्ते दूध में पीसकर, हल्दी मिलाकर, गरम करके पट्टी बाँधें।
स्तनशोथः स्तनपाक,स्तनशोथ और स्तनशूल में अरंडी के पत्ते पीसकर लेप करें।
अंडवृद्धिः नयी हुई अंडवृद्धि में 1-2 चम्मच अरंडी का तेल, पाँच गुने गोमूत्र में डालकर पियें और अंडवृद्धि पर अरंडी के तेल की मालिश करके हलका सेंक करना चाहिए अथवा अरंडी के कोमल पत्ते पीसकर गरम-गरम लगाने चाहिए और एक माह तक एक चम्मच अरंडी का तेल देना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

आमातिसारः सोंठ के काढ़े में अथवा गरम पानी में अरंडी का तेल देना चाहिए अथवा अरंडी के तेल की पिचकारी देनी चाहिए। यह इस रोग का उत्तम इलाज है।
गुदभ्रंशः बालक की गुदा बाहर निकलती हो तो अरंडी के तेल में डुबोई हुई बत्ती से उसे दबा दें एवं ऊपर से रूई रखकर लंगोट पहना दें।
आँत्रपुच्छ शोथ (अपेण्डिसाइटिस)- प्रारंभिक अवस्था में रोज सुबह सोंठ के काढ़े में अरंडी का तेल दें।
हाथीपाँव (श्लीपद रोग)- 1 चम्मच अरंडी के तेल में 5 गुना गोमूत्र मिलाकर 1 माह तक लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रतौंधीः* अरंडी का 1-1 पत्ता खायें और उसका 1-1 चम्मच रस पियें।
*वातकंटकः* पैर की एड़ी में शूल होता है तो उसे दूर करने के लिए सोंठ के काढ़ें में या गरम पानी में अरंडी का तेल डालकर पियें तथा अरंडी के पत्तों को गरम करके पट्टी बाँधें।
*तिलः* शरीर पर जन्म से ही तिल हों तो उन्हें से दूर करने के लिए अरंडी के पत्तों की डंडी पर थोड़ा कली चूना लगाकर उसे तिल पर घिसने से खून निकलकर तिल गिर जाते हैं।
*ज्वरदाहः* ज्वर में दाह होता तो अरंडी के शीतल कोमल पत्ते बिस्तर पर बिछायें और शरीर पर रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*तिल का तेल*तेल वायु के रोगों को मिटाता है, परंतु तिल का तेल विशेष रूप से वितघ्न है।
यह तेल अपनी स्निग्धता, कोमलता और पतलेपन के कारण शरीर के समस्त स्त्रोतों में प्रवेश धीरे-धीरे मेद का क्षय कर दोषों को उखाड़ फेंकता है। तिल का तेल अन्य तेलों की अपेक्षा श्रेष्ठ है। महर्षि चरक तिल के तेल को बलवर्धक, त्वचा के लिए हितकर, गर्म एवं स्थिरता देने वाला मानते हैं।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*दाँत हिलना व पायरियाः* तिल का तेल 10 मिनट तक मुँह में रखने से हिलते हुए दाँत भी मजबूत हो जाते हैं और पायरिया मिटता है।
*मोटापा, खाज-खुजलीः* तिल के गुनगुने तेल से एक माह तक शरीर पर मालिश करने से त्वचा में निखार आ जाता है, मेद (चर्बी) कम हो जाता है और खाज-खुजली मिट जाती है।
*एड़ियाँ फटने परः* मोम और सेंधा नमक मिला हुआ तिल का तेल पैरों की एड़ी पर लगाने से वे मुलायम हो जाती हैं।
*कुत्ता काटने परः* पागल कुत्ते ने काटा हो तो मरीज को तिल का तेल, कूटा हुआ तिल, गुड़ और आँकड़े का दूध समभाग करके पिलाने से फायदे होता है।
*जलने परः* जले हुए भाग पर गर्म किया हुआ तिल का तेल लगाने से भी चमत्कारिक लाभ होता है।
*घाव परः* तिल के तेल में भिगोया हुआ पट्टा बाँधने से व्रण (घाव) का शोधन व रोपण होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> गुड़


अमेरिका में हाल ही में हुए एक शोध से पता चला है कि जो व्यक्ति अधिक मात्रा में चीनी का सेवन करते हैं, उन्हें बड़ी आँत का कैंसर होने की संभावना अधिक रहती है। कैंसर ही नहीं अपितु चीनी अन्य कई रोगों का कारण भी है। (अधिक जानकारी के लिए पढ़े- आरोग्यनिधि भाग-1, शक्कर-नमकः कितने खतरनाक!) अतः इसके सेवन पर नियंत्रण बहुत आवश्यक है। चीनी के स्थान पर रसायनों के मिश्रण से रहित शुद्ध गुड़ का उपयोग स्वास्थ्य के लिए अच्छा है।
गन्ने के रस से चीनी बनाने में कैल्शियम, लौह तत्त्व, गंधक, पोटेशियम आदि फासफोरस आदि महत्वपूर्ण तत्त्व नष्ट हो जाते हैं जबकि गुड़ में ये तत्त्व मौजूद रहते हैं। गुड़ में प्रोटीन 8 % , वसा 0.9 % , कैल्शियम 0.08 % , फास्फोरस 0.04 % , कार्बोहाईड्रेट 65 %  होता है और विटामिन ए 280 यूनिट प्रति 900 ग्राम होता है।
पांडुरोग और अधिक रक्तस्राव के कारण रक्त में हीमोग्लोबिन कम हो जाता है, तब लौह तत्त्व की पूर्ति के लिए पालक का प्रयोग किया जाता है। पालक में 1.3% , केले में 0.4% एम.जी. लौह तत्त्व होता है जबकि गुड़ में 11.4% एम.जी लौह तत्त्व पाया जाता है।
महिलाओं में आमतौर पर लौह तत्त्व की कमी पायी जाती है। यह मासिक धर्म की गड़बड़ी के कारण होता है। भूने हुए चने और गुड़ खाने से इस कमी की पूर्ति की जा सकती है।
गुनगुने पानी में गुड़ को घोलकर खाली पेट लेने से विशेष लाभ होता है। यह दोपहर को भी भोजन के दो घंटे बाद लिया जा सकता है।
गुड़ चिक्की के रूप में भी काफी प्रचलित है। छिलके वाली मूँग की पतली दाल में गुड़ मिलाकर खाया जा सकता है।
गुड़ में कैल्शियम होने के कारण बच्चों की हड्डी की कमजोरी एवं दंतक्षय में यह बहुत लाभकारी है। बढ़ते बच्चों के लिए यह अमृततुल्य है।
गुड़ में विटामिन बी भी पर्याप्त मात्रा में होता है। इसमें पैन्टोथिनिक एसिड, इनासिटोल सर्वोपरि है जो कि मानसिक स्वास्थ्य के लिए हितकारी है। आयुर्वेद में तो एक जगह लिखा है कि मट्ठा, मक्खन और गुड़ खाने वाले को बुढ़ापा कष्ट नहीं देता।
हृदयरोगों में पोटेशियम लाभकारी है जो गुड़ में मौजूद होता है। यह पोटेशियम केले और आलू में भी पाया जाता है।
अत्यधिक चीनी नुकसानकारक है। इसलिए गुड़, पिण्ड खजूर, किशमिश आदि में स्थित प्राकृतिक शर्कराएँ फायदेमंद हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूखा मेवा*सूखे मेवे में बादाम, अखरोट, काजू, किशमिश, अंजीर, पिस्ता, खारिक (छुहारे), चारोली, नारियल आदि का समावेश होता है।
सूखे मेवे अर्थात् ताजे फलों के उत्तम भागों को सुखाकर बनाया गया पदार्थ। ताजे फलों का बारह महीनों मिलना मुश्किल है। सूखे मेवों से दूसरी ऋतु में भी फलों के उत्तम गुणों का लाभ लिया जा सकता है और उनके बिगड़ने की संभावना भी ताजे फलों की अपेक्षा कम होती है। कम मात्रा में लेने पर भी ये फलों की अपेक्षा ज्यादा लाभकारी सिद्ध होते हैं।
सूखा मेवा पचने में भारी होता है। इसीलिए इसका उपयोग शीत ऋतु में किया जा सकता है क्योंकि शीत ऋतु में अन्य ऋतुओं की अपेक्षा व्यक्ति की जठराग्नि प्रबल होती है। सूखा मेवा उष्ण, स्निग्ध, मधुर, बलप्रद, वातनाशक, पौष्टिक एवं वीर्यवर्धक होता है।
सूखे मेवे कोलेस्ट्रोल बढ़ाते हैं, अतः बिमारी के समय नहीं खाने चाहिए।
इन सूखे मेवों में कैलोरी बहुत अधिक होती है जो शरीर को पुष्ट करने के लिए बहुत उपयोगी है। शरीर को हृष्ट पुष्ट रखने के लिए रासायनिक दवाओं की जगह सूखे मेवों का उपयोग करना ज्यादा उचित है। इनसे क्षारतत्त्व की पूर्ति भी की जा सकती है।
सूखे मेवे में विटामिन ताजे फलों की अपेक्षा कम होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बादाम*बादाम गरम, स्निग्ध, वायु को दूर करने वाला, वीर्य को बढ़ाने वाला है। बादाम बलप्रद एवं पौष्टिक है किंतु पित्त एवं कफ को बढ़ाने वाला, पचने में भारी तथा रक्तपित्त के विकारवालों के लिए अच्छा नहीं है।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*शरीर पुष्टिः* रात्रि को 4-5 बादाम पानी में भिगोकर, सुबह छिलके निकालकर पीस लें फिर दूध में उबालकर, उसमें मिश्री एवं घी डालकर ठंडा होने पर पियें। इस प्रयोग से शरीर हृष्ट पुष्ट होता है एवं दिमाग का विकास होता है। पढ़ने वाले विद्यार्थियों के लिए तथा नेत्रज्योति बढ़ाने के लिए भी यह एक उत्तम प्रयोग है। बच्चों को 2-3 बादाम दी जा सकती हैं। इस दूध में अश्वगंधा चूर्ण भी डाला जा सकता है।
*बादाम का तेलः* इस तेल से मालिश करने से त्वचा का सौंदर्य खिल उठता है व शरीर की पुष्टि भी होती है। जिन युवतियों के स्तनों के विकास नहीं हुआ है उन्हें रोज इस तेल से मालिश करनी चाहिए। नाक में इस तेल की 3-4 बूँदें डालने से मानसिक दुर्बलता दूर होकर सिरदर्द मिटता है और गर्म करके कान में 3-4 बूँदें डालने से कान का बहरापन दूर होता है।
*नोटः* पिस्ते के गुणधर्म बादाम जैसे ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अखरोट
अखरोट बादाम के समान कफ व पित्त बढ़ाने वाली है। स्वाद में मधुर, स्निग्ध, शीतल, रुचिकर, भारी तथा धातु को पुष्ट करने वाली है।
औषधि प्रयोगः
दूध बढ़ाने के लिएः गेहूँ के आटे में अखरोट का चूर्ण मिलाकर हलवा बनाकर खाने से स्तनपान कराने वाली माताओं का दूध बढ़ता है। इस दूध में शतावरी चूर्ण भी डाला जा सकता है।
धातुस्रावः अखरोट की छाल के काढ़े में पुराना गुड़ मिलाकर पीने से मासिक साफ आता है और बंद हुआ मासिक भी शुरु हो जाता है।
दाँत साफ करने हेतुः अखरोट की छाल के चूर्ण को तिल के तेल में मिलाकर सावधानीपूर्वक दाँतों पर घिसने से दाँत सफेद होते हैं।
दंतमंजनः अखरोट की छाल को जलाकर उसका 100 ग्राम चूर्ण, कंटीला 10 ग्राम, मुलहठी का चूर्ण 50 ग्राम, कच्ची फिटकरी का चूर्ण 5 ग्राम एवं वायवडिंग का चूर्ण 10 ग्राम लें। इस चूर्ण में सुगन्धित कपूर मिला लें। इस मंजन से दाँतों का सड़ना रुकता है एवं दाँतों से खून निकलता हो तो बंद हो जाता है।
अखरोट का तेलः चेहरे पर अखरोट के तेल की मालिश करने से चेहरे का लकवा मिटता है।
इस तेल के प्रयोग से कृमि नष्ट होते हैं। दिमाग की कमजोरी, चक्कर आना आदि दूर होते हैं। चश्मा हटाने के लिए आँखों के बाहर इस तेल की मालिश करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*काजू*काजू पचने में हलका होने के कारण अन्य सूखे मेवों से अलग है। यह स्वाद में मधुर एवं गुण में गरम है अतः इसे किशमिश के साथ मिलाकर खायें। कफ तथा वातशामक, शरीर को पुष्ट करने वाला, पेशाब साफ लाने वाला, हृदय के लिए हितकारी तथा मानसिक दुर्बलता को दूर करने वाला है।
*मात्राः* काजू गरम होने से 7 से ज्यादा न खायें। गर्मी में एवं पित्त प्रकृतिवालों को इसका उपयोग सावधानीपूर्वक करना चाहिए।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*मानसिक दुर्बलताः* 5-7 काजू सुबह शहद के साथ खायें। बच्चों को 2-3 काजू खिलाने से उनकी मानसिक दुर्बलता दूर होती है।
*वायुः* घी में भुने हुए काजू पर काली मिर्च, नमक डालकर खाने से पेट की वायु नष्ट होती है।
*काजू का तेलः* यह तेल खूब पौष्टिक होता है। यह कृमि, कोढ़, शरीर के काले मस्से, पैर की बिवाइयों एवं जख्म में उपयोगी है।
*मात्राः* 4 से 5 ग्राम तेल लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अंजीर
अंजीर की लाल, काली, सफेद और पीली – ये चार प्रकार की जातियाँ पायी जाती हैं। इसके कच्चे फलों की सब्जी बनती है। पके अंजीर का मुरब्बा बनता है। अधिक मात्रा में अंजीर खाने से यकृत एवं जठर को नुकसान होता है। बादाम खाने से अंजीर के दोषों का शमन होता है।
गुणधर्मः पके, ताजे अंजीर गुण में शीतल, स्वाद में मधुर, स्वादिष्ट एवं पचने में भारी होते हैं। ये वायु एवं पित्तदोष का शमन एवं रक्त की वृद्धि करते हैं। ये रस एवं विपाक में मधुर एवं शीतवीर्य होते हैं। भारी होने के कारण कफ, मंदाग्नि एवं आमवात के रोगों की वृद्धि करते हैं। ये कृमि, हृदयपीड़ा, रक्तपित्त, दाह एवं रक्तविकारनाशक हैं। ठंडे होने के कारण नकसीर फूटने में, पित्त के रोगों में एवं मस्तक के रोगों में विशेष लाभप्रद होते हैं।
अंजीर में विटामिन ए होता है जिससे वह आँख के कुदरती गीलेपन को बनाये रखता है।
सूखे अंजीर में उपर्युक्त गुणों के अलावा शरीर को स्निग्ध करने, वायु की गति को ठीक करने एवं श्वास रोग का नाश करने के गुण भी विद्यमान होते हैं।
अंजीर के बादाम एवं पिस्ता के साथ खाने से बुद्धि बढ़ती है और अखरोट के साथ खाने से विष-विकार नष्ट होता है।
किसी बालक ने काँच, पत्थर अथवा ऐसी अन्य कोई अखाद्य ठोस वस्तु निगल ली हो तो उसे रोज एक से दो अंजीर खिलायें। इससे वह वस्तु मल के साथ बाहर निकल जायेगी। अंजीर चबाकर खाना चाहिए।
सभी सूखे मेवों में देह को सबसे ज्यादा पोषण देने वाला मेवा अंजीर है। इसके अलावा यह देह की कांति तथा सौंदर्य बढ़ाने वाला है। पसीना उत्पन्न करता है एवं गर्मी का शमन करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मात्राः 2 से 4 अंजीर खाये जा सकते हैं। भारी होने से इन्हें ज्यादा खाने पर सर्दी, कफ एवं मंदाग्नि हो सकती है।
औषधि-प्रयोगः
रक्त की शुद्धि व वृद्धिः 3-4 नग अंजीर को 200 ग्राम दूध में उबालकर रोज पीने से रक्त की वृद्धि एवं शुद्धि, दोनों होती है। इससे कब्जियत भी मिटती है।
रक्तस्रावः कान, नाक, मुँह आदि से रक्तस्राव होता हो तो 5-6 घंटे तक 2 अंजीर भिगोकर रखें और पीसकर उसमें दुर्वा का 20-25 ग्राम रस और 10 ग्राम मिश्री डालकर सुबह-शाम पियें।
ज्यादा रक्तस्राव हो तो खस एवं धनिया के चूर्ण को पानी में पीसकर ललाट पर एवं हाथ-पैर के तलवों पर लेप करें। इससे लाभ होता है।
मंदाग्नि एवं उदररोगः जिनकी पाचनशक्ति मंद हो, दूध न पचता हो उन्हें 2 से 4 अंजीर रात्रि में पानी में भिगोकर सुबह चबाकर खाने चाहिए एवं वही पानी पी लेना चाहिए
कब्जियतः प्रतिदिन 5 से 6 अंजीर के टुकड़े करके 250 मि.ली. पानी में भिगो दें। सुबह उस पानी को उबालकर आधा कर दें और पी जायें। पीने के बाद अंजीर चबाकर खायें तो थोड़े ही दिनों में कब्जियत दूर होकर पाचनशक्ति बलवान होगी। बच्चों के लिए 1 से 3 अंजीर पर्याप्त हैं।
आधुनिक विज्ञान के मतानुसार अंजीर बालकों की कब्जियत मिटाने के लिए विशेष उपयोगी है। कब्जियत के कारण जब मल आँतों में सड़ने लगता है, तब उसके जहरीले तत्त्व रक्त में मिल जाते हैं और रक्तवाही धमनियों में रुकावट डालते हैं, जिससे शरीर के सभी अंगों में रक्त नहीं पहुँचता। इसके फलस्वरूप शरीर कमजोर हो जाता है तथा दिमाग, नेत्र, हृदय, जठर, बड़ी आँत आदि अंगों में रोग उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। शरीर दुबला-पतला होकर जवानी में ही वृद्धत्व नज़र आने लगता है। ऐसी स्थिति में अंजीर का उपयोग अत्यंत लाभदायी होता है। यह आँतों की शुद्धि करके रक्त बढ़ाता है एवं रक्त परिभ्रमण को सामान्य बनाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बवासीरः 2 से 4 अंजीर रात को पानी में भिगोकर सुबह खायें और सुबह भिगोकर शाम को खायें। इस प्रकार प्रतिदिन खाने से खूनी बवासीर में लाभ होता है। अथवा अंजीर, काली द्राक्ष (सूखी), हरड़ एवं मिश्री को समान मात्रा में लें। फिर उन्हें कूटकर सुपारी जितनी बड़ी गोली बना लें। प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम 1-1 गोली का सेवन करने से भी लाभ होता है।
बहुमूत्रताः जिन्हें बार-बार ज्यादा मात्रा में ठंडी व सफेद रंग का पेशाब आता हो, कंठ सूखता हो, शरीर दुर्बल होता जा रहा हो तो रोज प्रातः काल 2 से 4 अंजीर खाने के बाद ऊपर से 10 से 15 ग्राम काले तिल चबाकर खायें। इससे आराम मिलता है।
मूत्राल्पताः 1 या 2 अंजीर में 1 या 2 ग्राम कलमी सोडा मिलाकर प्रतिदिन सुबह खाने से मूत्राल्पता में लाभ होता है।
श्वास (गर्मी का दमा)- 6 ग्राम अंजीर एवं 3 ग्राम गोरख इमली का चूर्ण सुबह-शाम खाने से लाभ होता है। श्वास के साथ खाँसी भी हो तो इसमें 2 ग्राम जीरे का चूर्ण मिलाकर लेने से ज्यादा लाभ होगा।
कृमिः अंजीर रात को भिगो दें, सुबह खिलायें। इससे 2-3 दिन में ही लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> चारोली


चारोली बादाम की प्रतिनिधि मानी जाती है। जहाँ बादाम न मिल सकें वहाँ चारोली का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है।
चारोली स्वाद में मधुर, स्निग्ध, भारी, शीतल एवं हृद्य (हृदय को रुचने वाली) है। देह का रंग सुधारने वाली, बलवर्धक, वायु-दर्दनाशक एवं शिरःशूल को मिटाने वाली है।
औषधि-प्रयोगः
सौंदर्य वृद्धिः चारोली को दूध में पीसकर मुँह पर लगाने से काले दाग दूर होकर त्वचा कांतिमान बनती है।
खूनी दस्तः 5-10 ग्राम चारोली को पीसकर दूध के साथ लेने से रक्तातिसार (खूनी दस्त) में लाभ होता है।
शीतपित्तः चारोली को दूध में पीसकर शीतपित्त (त्वचा पर लाल चकते) पर लगायें।
नपुंसकताः गेहूँ के आटे के हलुए में 5-10 चारोली डालकर खाने से नपुंसकता में लाभ होता है।
चारोली का तेलः बालों को काला करने के लिए उपयोगी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*खजूर*पकी हुई खजूर मधुर, पौष्टिक, वीर्यवर्धक, पचने में भारी होती है। यह वातयुक्त पित्त के विकारों में लाभदायक है। खारिक के गुणधर्म खजूर जैसे ही हैं।
आधुनिक मतानुसार 100 ग्राम खजूर में 10.6 मि.ग्रा. लौह तत्त्व, 600 यूनिट कैरोटीन, 800 यूनिट कैलोरी के अलावा विटामिन बी-1, फास्फोरस एवं कैल्शियम भी पाया जाता है।
*मात्राः* एक दिन में 5 से 10 खजूर ही खानी चाहिए।
*सावधानीः* खजूर पचने में भारी और अधिक खाने पर गर्म पड़ती है। अतः उसका उपयोग दूध-घी अथवा मक्खन के साथ करना चाहिए।
पित्त के रोगियों को खजूर घी में सेंककर खानी चाहिए। शरीर में अधिक गर्मी होने पर वैद्य की सलाह के अनुसार ही खजूर खावें।
*औषधि प्रयोगः*
*अरुचिः* अदरक, मिर्च एवं सेंधा नमक आदि डालकर बनायी गयी खजूर की चटनी खाने से भूख खुलकर लगती है। पाचन ठीक से होता है और भोजन के बाद होने वाली गैस की तकलीफ भी दूर होती है।
*कृशताः* गुठली निकाली हुई 4-5 खजूर को मक्खन, घी या दूध के साथ रोज लेने से कृशता दूर होती है, शरीर में शक्ति आती है और शरीर की गर्मी दूर होती है। बच्चों को खजूर न खिलाकर खजूर को पानी में पीसकर तरल करके दिन में 2-3 बार देने से वे हृष्ट-पुष्ट होते हैं।
*रक्ताल्पता (पांडू)-* घी युक्त दूध के साथ रोज योग्य मात्रा में खजूर का उपयोग करने से खून की कमी दूर होती है।
*शराब का नशाः* ज्यादा शराब पिये हुए व्यक्ति को पानी में भिगोयी हुई खजूर मसलकर पिलानी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *पृथ्वी के अमृतः गोदुग्ध एवं शहद*


*गोदुग्ध*
आजकल पाउडर का अथवा सार तत्त्व निकाला हुआ या गाढ़ा माना जानेवाला भैंस का दूध पीने का फैशन चल पड़ा है इसलिए लोगों की बुद्धि भी भैंसबुद्धि बनती जा रही है। शास्त्रों ने व वैज्ञानिकों ने भी स्वीकार किया है कि गाय का दूध अमृत के समान है व अनेक रोगों का स्वतः सिद्ध उपचार है। गाय का दूध सेवन करने से किशोर-किशोरियों की शरीर की लम्बाई व पुष्टता उचित मात्रा में विकसित होती है, हड्डियाँ भी मजबूत बनती हैं एवं बुद्धि का विलक्षण विकास होता है। आयुर्वेद में दूध में शहद डालकर पीना विपरीत आहार माना गया है, अतः दूध और शहद एक साथ नहीं पीना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारतीय नस्ल की गाय की रीढ़ में सूर्यकेतु नामक एक विशेष नाड़ी होती है। जब इस पर सूर्य की किरणें पड़ती हैं तब यह नाड़ी सूर्य किरणों से सुवर्ण के सूक्ष्म कणों का निर्माण करती है। इसीलिए गाय के दूध-मक्खन तथा घी में पीलापन रहता है। यह पीलापन शरीर में उपस्थित विष को समाप्त अथवा बेअसर करने में लाभदायी सिद्ध होता है। गोदुग्ध का नित्य सेवन अंग्रेजी दवाओं के सेवन से शरीर में उत्पन्न होने वाले दुष्प्रभावों (साईड इफेक्टस) का भी शमन करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गोदुग्ध में प्रोटीन की 'अमीनो एसिड' की प्रचुर मात्रा होने से यह सुपाच्य तथा चरबी की मात्रा कम होने से कोलेस्ट्रोल रहित होता है।
गाय के दूध में उपस्थित 'सेरीब्रोसाइडस' मस्तिष्क को ताजा रखने एवं बौद्धिक क्षमता बढ़ाने से लिए उत्तम टॉनिक का निर्माण करते हैं।
रूस के वैज्ञानिक गाय के दूध को आण्विक विस्फोट से उत्पन्न विकिरण के शरीर पर पड़े दुष्प्रभाव को शमन करने वाला मानते हैं।
कारनेल विश्वविद्यालय में पशुविज्ञान विशेषज्ञ प्रोफेसर रोनाल्ड गोरायटे के अनुसार गाय के दूध में उपस्थित MDGI प्रोटीन शरीर की कोशिकाओं को कैंसरयुक्त होने से बचती है।
गोदुग्ध पर अनेक देशों में और भी नये-नये परीक्षण हो रहे हैं तथा सभी परीक्षणों से इसकी नवीन विशेषताएँ प्रकट हो रही हैं। धीरे-धीरे वैज्ञानिकों की समझ में आ रहा है कि भारतीय ऋषियों ने गाय को माता, अवध्य तथा पूजनीय क्यों कहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शहद*
*शहद अदरक रस मिलाकर, चाटे परम चतुर।*
*श्वास, सर्दी, वेदना, निश्चित होए दूर।*
शहद प्रकृति की देन है। भारत में प्राचीन काल से शहद एक उत्तम खाद्य माना जाता है। उसके सेवन से मनुष्य निरोगी, बलवान और दीर्घायु बनता है।
विविध प्रकार के फूलों में से मीठा रस चूसकर मधुमक्खियाँ अपने में संचित करती हैं। शहद की तुलना में यह रस पहले तो पतला और फीका होता है परंतु मधुमक्खियों के शरीर में संचित होने पर गाढ़ा और मीठा हो जाता है। फिर शहद के छत्ते में ज्यादा गढ़ा बनकर शहद के रूप में तैयार होता है। इस प्रकार शहद अलग-अलग फूलों के पराग, वनस्पतियों और मधुमक्खियों के जीवन के सार तत्त्व का सम्मिश्रण है। शहद केवल औषधि ही नहीं, बल्कि दूध की तरह मधुर और पौष्टिक, सम्पूर्ण आहार भी है।
शहद में स्थित लौह तत्त्व रक्त के लालकणों में वृद्धि करता है। शहद गर्मी और शक्ति प्रदान करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शहद श्वास, हिचकी आदि श्वसनतंत्र के रोगों में हितकर है।
शहद में विटामिन बी का प्रमाण ज्यादा होता है जिससे उसका सेवन करने से दाह, खुजली, फुँसियाँ जैसे त्वचा के सामान्य रोगों की शिकायत नहीं रहती। अतः इन रोगों के निवारणार्थ 4-5 महीनों तक रोज प्रातः 20-20 ग्राम शहद ठण्डे पानी में मिलाकर पीना चाहिए। पतला साफ कपड़ा शहद में डुबाकर जले हुए भाग पर रखने चाहिए। पतला साफ कपड़ा शहद में डुबाकर जले हुए भाग पर रखने से खूब राहत मिलती है। शहद को जिस औषधि के साथ मिलाया जाता है उस औषधि के गुण को यह बढ़ा देता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शहद गरम चीजों के साथ नहीं खाना चाहिए एवं उसे शहद खाने के बाद गरम पानी भी नहीं पिया जा सकता क्योंकि उष्णता मिलने पर वह विकृत हो जाता है।
एक वर्ष के बाद शहद पुराना माना जाता है। शहद जैसे-जैसे पुराना होता है वैसे-वैसे गुणकारी बनता है। शहद की सेवन-मात्रा 20 से 30 ग्राम है। बालकों को 10-15 ग्राम से और व्यस्कों को 40-50 ग्राम से ज्यादा शहद एक साथ नहीं लेना चाहिए। शहद का अजीर्ण अत्यंत हानिकारक है। शहद के दुष्परिणाम कच्ची धनिया और अनार खाने से मिटते है।
1 चम्मच शहद, 1 चम्मच अरडूसी के पत्तों के रस और आधा चम्मच अदरक का रस मिलाकर पीने से खाँसी मिटती है।
शहद के साथ पानी मिलाकर उसके कुल्ले करने से बढ़े हुए टॉन्सिल्स में बहुत राहत मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शहद की कसौटी कैसे करें?
शहद में गिरी हुई मक्खी यदि उसमें से बाहर निकल आये और थोड़ी देर में उड़ सके तो जानना चाहिए कि शहद शुद्ध है। शुद्ध शहद को कुत्ते नहीं खाते। शुद्ध शहद लगाये हुए खाद्य पदार्थ को कुत्ते छोड़ देते हैं। शुद्ध शहद की बूँद पानी में डालने से तली पर बैठ जाती है। शहद में रूई की बाती डुबाकर दीपक जलाने से आवाज किये बिना जले तो शहद शुद्ध मानना चाहिए। बाजार में शहद की अमुक चिह्न की (कंपनी की) भरी शीशी मिलती है, उसे कृत्रिम शहद माना जा सकता है। कृत्रिम शहद बनाने के लिए चीनी की चाशनी के टेंकर को 6 महीने तक जमीन में दबाकर रखा जाता है और उसमें से बनाया हुआ कृत्रिम शहद प्रयोगशाला में भी पास हो सकता है। दूसरे प्रकार से भी कृत्रिम शहद बनाया जाता है। आजकल ज्यादा प्रमाण में कृत्रिम शहद ही मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> स्वास्थ्य-रक्षक अनमोल उपहार
> तुलसी


तुलसी एक सर्वपरिचित एवं सर्वसुलभ वस्पति है। भारतीय धर्म एवं संस्कृति में इसका महत्त्वपूर्ण स्थान है। मात्र भारत में ही नहीं वरन् विश्व के अन्य अनेक देशों में भी तुलसी को पूजनीय एवं शुभ माना जाता है।
अथर्ववेद में आता हैः 'यदि त्वचा, मांस तथा अस्थि में महारोग प्रविष्ट हो गया हो तो उसे श्यामा तुलसी नष्ट कर देती है। तुलसी दो प्रकार की होती हैः हरे पत्तों वाली और श्याम(काले) पत्तों वाली। श्यामा तुलसी सौंदर्यवर्धक है। इसके सेवन से त्वचा के सभी रोग नष्ट हो जाते हैं और त्वचा पुनः मूल स्वरूप धारण कर लेती है। तुलसी त्वचा के लिए अदभुत रूप से लाभकारी है।'
सभी कुष्ठरोग अस्पतालों में तुलसीवन बनाकर तुलसी के कुष्ठरोग निवारक गुण का लाभ लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

चरक सूत्रः 27.169 में आता हैः 'तुलसी हिचकी, खाँसी, विषदोष, श्वास और पार्श्वशूल को नष्ट करती है। वह पित्त को उत्पन्न करती है एवं वात, कफ और मुँह की दुर्गन्ध को नष्ट करती है।'
स्कंद पुराणः 2,4,8,13 एवं पद्म पुराण के उत्तरखण्ड में आता हैः 'जिस घर में तुलसी का पौधा होता है वह घर तीर्थ के समान है। वहाँ व्याधिरूपी यमदूत प्रवेश ही नहीं कर सकते।'
प्रदूषित वायु के शुद्धिकरण में तुलसी का योगदान सर्वाधिक है। तिरुपति के एस.वी. विश्वविद्यालय में किये गये एक अध्ययन के अनुसार तुलसी का पौधा उच्छवास में स्फूर्तिप्रद ओजोन वायु छोड़ता है, जिसमें ऑक्सीजन के दो के स्थान पर तीन परमाणु होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा में तुलसी का प्रयोग करने से अनेक प्राणघातक और दुःसाध्य रोगों को भी निर्मूल करने में ऐसी सफलता मिल चुकी हैं जो प्रसिद्ध डॉक्टरों व सर्जनों को भी नहीं मिलती।
तुलसी ब्लड कोलस्ट्रोल को बहुत तेजी के साथ सामान्य बना देती है। तुलसी के नियमित सेवन से अम्लपित्त दूर होता है तथा पेचिश, कोलाइटिस आदि मिट जाते हैं। स्नायुदर्द, सर्दी, जुकाम, मेदवृद्धि, सिरदर्द आदि में यह लाभदायी है। तुलसी का रस, अदरक का रस एवं शहद समभाग में मिश्रित करके बच्चों को चटाने से बच्चों के कुछ रोगों में, विशेषकर सर्दी, दस्त, उलटी और कफ में लाभ होता है। हृदय रोग और उसकी आनुबंधिक निर्बलता और बीमारी से तुलसी के उपयोग से आश्चर्यजनक सुधार होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदयरोग से पीड़ित कई रोगियों के उच्च रक्तचाप तुलसी के उपयोग से सामान्य हो गये हैं. हृदय की दुर्बलता कम हो गयी है और रक्त में चर्बी की वृद्धि रुकी है। जिन्हें पहाड़ी स्थानों पर जाने की मनाही थी ऐसे अनेक रोगी तुलसी के नियमित सेवन के बाद आनंद से ऊँचाई वाले स्थानों पर सैर-सपाटे के लिए जाने में समर्थ हुए हैं।
*प्रतिदिन तुलसी-बीज जो, पान संग नित खाय।*
*रक्त, धातु दोनों बढ़ें, नामर्दी मिट जाय।।*
*ग्यारह तुलसी-पत्र जो, स्याह मिर्च संग चार।*
*तो मलेरिया इक्तरा, मिटे सभी विकार।।*
वजन बढ़ाना हो या घटाना हो, तुलसी का सेवन करें। इससे शरीर स्वस्थ और सुडौल बनता है।
तुलसी गुर्दों की कार्यशक्ति में वृद्धि करती है। इसके सेवन से विटामिन ए तथा सी की कमी दूर हो जाती है। खसरा-निवारण के लिए यह रामबाण इलाज है।
तुलसी की 5-7 पत्तियाँ रोजाना चबाकर खाने से या पीसकर गोली बनाकर पानी के साथ निगलने से पेट की बीमारियाँ नहीं होती। मंदाग्नि, कब्जियत, गैस आदि रोगों के लिए तुलसी आदि से तैयार की जाने वाली वनस्पति चाय लाभ पहुँचाती है।
अपने बच्चों को तुलसी पत्र सेवन के साथ-साथ सूर्यनमस्कार करवाने और सूर्य को अर्घ्य दिलवाने के प्रयोग से उनकी बुद्धि में विलक्षणता आयेगी। आश्रम के पूज्य नारायण स्वामी ने भी इस प्रयोग से बहुत लाभ उठाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जलशुद्धिः दूषित जल में तुलसी की हरी पत्तियाँ (4 लिटर जल में 50-60 पत्तियाँ) डालने से जल शुद्ध और पवित्र हो जाता है। इसके लिए जल को कपड़े से छानते समय तुलसी की पत्तियाँ कपड़े में रखकर जल छान लेना चाहिए।
विशेषः तुलसी की पत्तियों में खाद्य वस्तुओं को विकृत होने से बचाने का अदभुत गुण है। सूर्यग्रहण आदि के समय जब खाने का निषेध रहता है तब खाद्य वस्तुओं में तुलसी की पत्तियाँ डालकर यह भाग लिया जाता है कि वस्तुएँ विकृत नहीं हुई हैं।
औषधि-प्रयोगः
त्वचारोगः सफेद दाग या कोढ़ः इसके अनेक रोगियों को श्यामा तुलसी के उपचार से अदभुत लाभ हुआ है। उनके दाग कम हो गये हैं और त्वचा सामान्य हो गयी है।
दाद-खाजः तुलसी की पत्तियों को नींबू के रस में पीसकर लगाने से दाद-खाज मिट जाती है।
स्मरणशक्ति, बल और तेजः रोज सुबह खाली पेट पानी के साथ तुलसी की 5-7 पत्तियों के सेवन से स्मरणशक्ति, बल और तेज बढ़ता है।
थकान, मंदाग्निः तुलसी के काढ़े में थोड़ी मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से स्फूर्ति आती है, थकावट दूर होती है और जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त रहती है।
मोटापा, थकानः तुलसी की पत्तियों का दही या छाछ के साथ सेवन करने से वचन कम होता है, शरीर की चरबी घटती है और शरीर सुडौल बनता है। साथ ही थकान मिटती है। दिनभर स्फूर्ति बनी रहती है और रक्तकणों में वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उलटीः* तुलसी और अदरक का रस शहद के साथ लेने से उलटी में लाभ होता है।
*पेट दर्दः* पेट में दर्द होने पर तुलसी की ताजी पत्तियों का 10 ग्राम रस पियें।
*मूर्च्छा, हिचकीः* तुलसी के रस में नमक मिलाकर कुछ बूँद नाक में डालने से मूर्च्छा दूर होती है, हिचकियाँ भी शांत होती हैं।
*सौन्दर्यः* तुलसी की सूखी पत्तियों का चूर्ण पाउडर की तरह चेहरे पर रगड़ने से चेहरे की कांति बढ़ती है और चेहरा सुंदर दिखता है।
मुँहासों के लिए भी तुलसी बहुत उपयोगी है।
ताँबे के बर्तन में नींबू के रस को 24 घंटे तक रख दीजिए। फिर उसमें उतनी ही मात्रा में श्यामा तुलसी का रस तथा काली कलौंजी का रस मिलाइये। इस मिश्रण को धूप में सुखाकर गाढ़ा कीजिये। इस लेप को चेहरे पर लगाइये। धीरे-धीरे चेहरा स्वच्छ, चमकदार, सुंदर, तेजस्वी बनेगा व कांति बढ़ेगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मलेरियाः काली मिर्च, तुलसी और गुड़ का काढ़ा बनाकर उसमें नींबू का रस मिलाकर, दिन में 2-2 या 3-3 घंटे के अंतर से गर्म-गर्म पियें, फिर कम्बल ओढ़कर सो जायें।
श्लेष्मक ज्वर(इन्फलुएन्जा)- इसके रोगी को तुलसी का 20 ग्राम रस, अदरक का 10 ग्राम रस तथा शहद मिलाकर दें।
प्रसव-पीड़ाः तुलसी की जड़ें कमर में बाँधने से स्त्रियों को, विशेषतः गर्भवती स्त्रियों को लाभ होता है। प्रसव-वेदना कम होती है और प्रसूति भी सरलता से हो जाती है।
तुलसी के रस का पान करने से भी प्रसव-वेदना कम होती है और प्रसूति भी सरलता से हो जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्वेत प्रदरः* तुलसी की पत्तियों का रस 20 ग्राम, चावल के मॉड के साथ सेवन करने से तथा दूध-भात या घी-भात का पथ्य लेने से श्वेत प्रदर रोग दूर होता है।
*शिशुरोगः* दाँत निकालने से पहले यदि बच्चों को तुलसी का रस पिलाया जाय तो उनके दाँत सरलता से निकलते हैं।
दाँत निकलते समय बच्चे को दस्त लगे तो तुलसी की पत्तियों का चूर्ण अनार के शरबत के साथ पिलाने से लाभ होता है।
बच्चों की सूखी खाँसी में तुलसी की कोंपलें व अदरक समान मात्रा में लें। इन्हें पीसकर शहद के साथ चटायें।
*स्वप्नदोषः* तुलसी के मूल के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े करके पान में सुपारी की तरह खाने से स्वप्न दोष की शिकायत दूर होती है।
तुलसी की पत्तियों के साथ थोड़ी इलायची तथा 10 ग्राम सुधामूली (सालम मिश्री) का काढ़ा नियमित रूप से लेने से स्वप्नदोष में लाभ होता है। यह एक पौष्टिक द्रव्य के रूप में भी काम करता है।
1 ग्राम तुलसी के बीज मिट्टी के पात्र में रात को पानी में भिगोकर सुबह सेवन करने से स्वप्नदोष में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

नपुंसकत्व, दुर्बलताः तुलसी के बीजों को कूटकर व गुड़ में मिलाकर मटर के बराबर गोलियाँ बना लें। प्रतिदिन सुबह-शाम 2-3 गोली खाकर ऊपर से गाय का दूध पीने से नपुंसकत्व दूर होता है, वीर्य में वृद्धि होती है, नसों में शक्ति आती है और पाचनशक्ति में सुधार होता है। हर प्रकार से हताश पुरुष भी सशक्त बन जाता है।
बाल झड़ना, सफेद बालः तुलसी का चूर्ण व सूखे आँवले का चूर्ण रात को पानी में भिगोकर रख दीजिये। प्रातः काल उसे छानकर उसी पानी से सिर धोने से बालों का झड़ना रुक जाता है तथा सफेद बाल भी काले हो सकते हैं।
दमाः दमे के रोग में तुलसी का पंचांग (जड़, छाल, पत्ती, मंजरी और बीज), आक के पीले पत्ते, अडूसा के पत्ते, भंग तथा थूहर की डाली 5-5 ग्राम मात्रा में लेकर उनका बारीक चूर्ण बनायें। उसमें थोड़ा नमक डालिये। फिर इस मिश्रण को मिट्टी के एक बर्तन में भरकर ऊपर से कपड़-मिट्टी (कपड़े पर गीली मिट्टी लगाकर वह कपड़ा लपेटना) करके बंद कर दीजिये। केवल जंगली लकड़ी की आग में उसे एक प्रहर (3 घंटे) तक तपाइये। ठंडा होने पर उसे अच्छी तरह पीसें और छानकर रख दें। दमें की शिकायत होने पर प्रतिदिन 5 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ 3 बार लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

कैंसरः कैंसर जैसे कष्टप्रद रोग में 10 ग्राम तुलसी के रस में 20-30 ग्राम ताजा वही अथवा 2-3 चम्मच शहद मिलाकर देने से बहुत लाभ होता है। इस अनुभूत प्रयोग से कई रूग्ण से बीमारी से रोगमुक्त हो गये हैं।
विषविकारः किसी भी प्रकार के विषविकार में तुलसी का रस पीने से लाभ होता है।
20 तुलसी पत्र एवं 10 काली मिर्च एक साथ पीसकर आधे से दो घंटे के अंतर से बार-बार पिलाने से सर्पविष उतर जाता है। तुलसी का रस लगाने से जहरीले कीड़े, ततैया, मच्छर का विष उतर जाता है।
जल जाने परः तुलसी के रस व नारियल के तेल को उबालकर, ठंडा होने पर जले भाग पर लगायें। इससे जलन शांत होती है तथा फफोले व घाव शीघ्र मिट जाते हैं।
विद्युत का झटकाः विद्युत के तार का स्पर्श हो जाने पर या वर्षा ऋतु में बिजली गिरने के कारण यदि झटका लगा हो दो रोगी के चेहरे और माथे पर तुलसी का रस मलें। इससे रोगी की मूर्च्छा दूर हो जाती है। साथ में 10 ग्राम तुलसी का रस पिलाने से भी बहुत लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदयपुष्टिः* शीत ऋतु में तुलसी की 5-7 पत्तियों में 3-4 काली मिर्च के दाने तथा 3-4 बादाम मिलाकर, पीस लें। इसका सेवन करने से हृदय को पुष्टि प्राप्त होती है।
*अनेक रोगों की एक दवाः* तुलसी के 25-30 पत्ते लेकर ऐसे खरल में अथवा सिलबट्टे पर पीसें, जिस पर कोई मसाला न पीसा गया हो। इस पिसे हुए तुलसी के गूदे में 5-10 ग्राम मीठा दही मिलाकर अथवा 5-7 ग्राम शहद मिलाकर 30-40 दिन सेवन करने से गठिया का दर्द, सर्दी, जुकाम, खाँसी (यदि रोग पुराना हो तो भी), गुर्दे की पथरी, सफेद दाग या कोढ़, शरीर का मोटापा, वृद्धावस्था की दुर्बलता, पेचिश, अम्लता, मंदाग्नि, कब्ज, गैस, दिमागी कमजोरी, स्मरणशक्ति का अभाव, पुराने से पुराना सिरदर्द, बुखार, रक्तचाप (उच्च या निम्न), हृदयरोग, श्वास रोग, शरीर की झुर्रियाँ, कैंसर आदि रोग दूर हो जाते हैं।
इस प्रकार तुलसी बहुत ही महत्त्वपूर्ण वनस्पति है। हमें चाहिए कि हम लोग तुलसी का पूर्ण लाभ लें। अपने घर के ऐसे स्थान में जहाँ सूर्य का प्रकाश निरंतर उपलब्ध हो, तुलसी के पौधे अवश्य लगायें। तुलसी के पौधे लगाने अथवा बीजारोपण के लिए वर्षाकाल का समय उपयुक्त माना गया है। अतः वर्षाकाल में अपने घरों में तुलसी के पौधे लगाकर अपने घर को प्रदूषण तथा अनेक प्रकार की बीमारियों से बचायें तथा पास-पड़ौस के लोगों को भी इस कार्य हेतु प्रोत्साहित करें।
*नोटः* अपने निकटवर्ती संत श्री आसारामजी आश्रम से पर्यावरण की शुद्धि हेतु तुलसी के पौधे के बीज निःशुल्क प्राप्त किये जा सकते हैं।
*सावधानीः* उष्ण प्रकृतिवाले, रक्तस्राव व दाहवाले व्यक्तियों को ग्रीष्म और शरद ऋतु में तुलसी का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। तुलसी के सेवन के डेढ़ दो घंटे बाद तक दूध नहीं लेना चाहिए। अर्श-मस्से के रोगियों को तुलसी और काली मिर्च का उपयोग एक साथ नहीं करना चाहिए क्योंकि इनकी तासीर गर्म होती है।
सूर्योदय के पश्चात ही तुलसी के क्यारे में जल डालें एवं पत्ते तोड़ें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नीम*जो व्यक्ति मीठे, खट्टे, खारे, तीखे, कड़वे और तूरे, इन छः रसों का मात्रानुसार योग्य रीति से सेवन करता है उसका स्वास्थ्य उत्तम रहता है। हम अपने आहार में गुड़, शक्कर, घी, दूध, दही जैसे मधुर, कफवर्धक पदार्थ एवं खट्टे, खारे पदार्थ तो लेते हैं किंतु कड़वे और तूरे पदार्थ बिल्कुल नहीं लेते जिसकी हमें सख्त जरूरत है। इसी कारण से आजकर अलग-अलग प्रकार के बुखार मलेरिया, टायफाइड, आँत के रोग, मधुमेह, सर्दी, खाँसी, मेदवृद्धि, कोलेस्ट्रोल का बढ़ना, रक्तचाप जैसी अनेक बीमारियाँ बढ़ गयी हैं।
भगवान अत्रि ने चरक संहिता में दिये अपने उपदेश में कड़वे रस का खूब बखान किया है जैसे कि
*तिक्तो रसः स्वयमरोचिष्णुरोच  घ्नो विषघ्न कृमिघ्न ज्वरघ्नो दीपनः पाचनः स्तन्यशोधनो लेखः श्लेष्मोपशोषणः रक्षाशीतलश्च।*

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्थात् कड़वा रस स्वयं अरुचिकर है, फिर भी आहार के प्रति अरुचि दूर करता है। कड़वा रस शरीर के विभिन्न जहर, कृमि और बुखार दूर करता है। भोजन के पाचन में सहाय करता है तथा स्तन्य (दूध) को शुद्ध करता है। स्तनपान करानेवाली माता यदि उचित रीति से नीम आदि कड़वी चीजों का उपयोग करे तो बालक स्वस्थ रहता है।
आधुनिक विज्ञान को यह बात स्वीकार करनी ही पड़ी नीम का रस यकृत की क्रियाओं को खूब अच्छे से सुधारता है तथा रक्त को शुद्ध करता है। त्वचा के रोगों को, कृमि तथा बालों की रूसी को दूर करने में  अत्यंत उपयोगी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *तक्र (छाछ)*


दूध में जोरन (थोड़ा दही) डालने से दही के जीवाणु बड़ी तेजी से बढ़ने लगते हैं और वह दूध 4-5 घंटों में ही जमकर दही बन जाता है। दही में पानी डालकर मथने पर मक्खन अलग करने से वह छाछ बनता है। छाछ न ज्यादा पतली होती हो, न ज्यादा गाढ़ी। ऐसी छाछ दही से ज्यादा गुणकारी होती है। यह रस में मधुर, खट्टी-कसैली होती है और गुण में हलकी, गरम तथा ग्राही होती है।
छाछ अपने गरम गुणों, कसैली, मधुर, और पचने में हलकी होने के कारण कफनाशक और वातनाशक होती है। पचने के बाद इसका विपाक मधुर होने से पित्तप्रकोप नहीं करती।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भोजनान्ते पिबेत् तक्रं वैद्यस्य किं प्रयोजनम्।*
भोजन के उपरान्त छाछ पीने पर वैद्य की क्या आवश्यकता है?
छाछ भूख बढ़ाती है और पाचन शक्ति ठीक करती है। यह शरीर और हृदय को बल देने वाली तथा तृप्तिकर है। कफरोग, वायुविकृति एवं अग्निमांद्य में इसका सेवन हितकर है। वातजन्य विकारों में छाछ में पीपर (पिप्ली चूर्ण) व सेंधा नमक मिलाकर कफ-विकृति में अजवायन, सोंठ, काली मिर्च, पीपर व सेंधा नमक मिलाकर तथा पित्तज विकारों में जीरा व मिश्री मिलाकर छाछ का सेवन करना लाभदायी है। संग्रहणी व अर्श में सोंठ, काली मिर्च और पीपर समभाग लेकर बनाये गये 1 ग्राम चूर्ण को 200 मि.ली. छाछ के साथ लें।
*सावधानीः* मूर्च्छा, भ्रम, दाह, रक्तपित्त व उरःक्षत (छाती का घाव या पीड़ा) विकारों में छाछ का प्रयोग नहीं करना चाहिए। गर्मियों में छाछ नहीं पीनी चाहिए। यदि पीनी हो तो अजवायन, जीरा और मिश्री डालकर पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गाय का घी*गाय का घी गुणों में मधुर, शीतल, स्निग्ध, गुरु (पचने में भारी) एवं हृदय के लिए सदा पथ्य, श्रेयस्कर एवं प्रियकर होता है। यह आँखों का तेज, शरीर की कांति एवं बुद्धि को बढ़ाने वाला है। यह आहार में रुचि उत्पन्न करने वाला तथा जठराग्नि का प्रदीप्त करने वाला, वीर्य, ओज, आयु, बल एवं यौवन को बढ़ाने वाला है। घी खाने से सात्त्विकता, सौम्यता, सुन्दरता एवं मेधाशक्ति बढ़ती है।
गाय का घी स्निग्ध, गुरु, शीत गुणों से युक्त होने के कारण वात को शांत करता है, शीतवीर्य होने से पित्त को नष्ट करता है और अपने समान गुणवाले कफदोष को कफघ्न औषधियों के संस्कारों द्वारा नष्ट करता है। गाय का घी दाह को शांत, शरीर का कोमल, स्वर को मधुर करता है तथा वर्ण एवं कांति को बढ़ाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शरद ऋतु में स्वस्थ मनुष्य को घी का सेवन अवश्य करना चाहिए क्योंकि इस ऋतु में स्वाभाविक रूप से पित्त का प्रकोप होता है। 'पित्तघ्नं घृतम्' के अनुसार गाय का घी पित्त और पित्तजन्य विकारों को दूर करने के लिए श्रेष्ठ माना गया है। संपूर्ण भारत में 16 सितम्बर से 14 नवम्बर तक शरद ऋतु मानी जा सकती है।
पित्तजन्य विकारों के लिए शरद ऋतु में घी का सेवन सुबह या दोपहर में करना चाहिए। घी पीने के बाद गरम जल पीना चाहिए। गरम जल के कारण घी सारे स्त्रोतों में फैलकर अपना कार्य करने में समर्थ होता है।
अनेक रोगों में गाय का घी अन्य औषधद्रव्यों के साथ मिलाकर दिया जाता है। घी के द्वारा औषध का गुण शरीर में शीघ्र ही प्रसारित होता है एवं औषध के गुणों का विशेष रूप से विकास होता है। अनेक रोगों में औषधद्रव्यों से सिद्ध घी का उपयोग भी किया जाता है जैसे, त्रिफला घृत, अश्वगंधा घृत आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

गाय का घी अन्य औषधद्रव्यों से संस्कारित कराने की विधि इस प्रकार है।
औषधद्रव्य का स्वरस (कूटकर निकाला हुआ रस) अथवा कल्क (चूर्ण) 50 ग्राम लें। उसमें 200 ग्राम गाय का घी और 800 ग्राम पानी डालकर धीमी आँच पर उबलने दें। जब सारा पानी जल जाय और घी कल्क से अलग एवं स्वच्छ दिखने लगे तब घी को उतारकर छान लें और उसे एक बोतल में भरकर रख लें।
औषधीय दृष्टि से घी जितना पुराना, उतना ही ज्यादा गुणप्रद होता है। पुराना घी पागलपन, मिर्गी जैसे मानसिक रोगों एवं मोतिया बिंद जैसे रोगों में चमत्कारिक परिणाम देता है। घी बल को बढ़ाता है एवं शरीर तथा इन्द्रियों अर्थात् आँख, नाक, कान, जीभ तथा त्वचा को पुनः नवीन करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद तो कहता है कि जो लोग आँखों का तेज बढ़ाना चाहते हो, सदा निरोगी तथा बलवान रहना चाहते हो, लम्बा मनुष्य चाहते हों, ओज, स्मरणशक्ति, धारणाशक्ति, मेधाशक्ति, जठराग्नि का बल, बुद्धिबल, शरीर की कांति एवं नाक-कान आदि इन्द्रियों की शक्ति बनाये रखना चाहते हो उन्हें घी का सेवन अवश्य करना चाहिए। जिस प्रकार सूखी लकड़ी तुरंत टूट जाती है वैसे ही घी न खाने वालों का शरीर भी जल्दी टूट जाता है।
*विशेषः* गाय का घी हृद्य है अर्थात् हृदय के लिए सर्वथा हितकर है। नये वैज्ञानिक शोध के अनुसार गाय का घी पोजिटिव कोलेस्ट्रोल उत्पन्न करता है जो हृदय एवं शरीर के लिए उपयोगी है। इसलिए हृदयरोग के मरीज भी घबराये बिना गाय का घी सकते हैं।
*सावधानीः* अत्यंत शीत काल में या कफप्रधान प्रकृति के मनुष्य द्वारा घी का सेवन रात्रि में किया गया तो यह अफरा, अरुचि, उदरशूल और पांडुरोग को उत्पन्न करता है। अतः ऐसी स्थिति में दिन में ही घी का सेवन करना चाहिए। जिन लोगों के शरीर में कफ और मेद बढ़ा हो, जो नित्य मंदाग्नि से पीड़ित हों, अन्न में अरुचि हो, सर्दी, उदररोग, आमदोष से पीड़ित हों, ऐसे व्यक्तियों को उन दिनों में घी का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*आधासीसीः* रोज सुबह-शाम नाक में गाय के घी की 2-3 बूँदें डालने से सात दिन में आधासीसी मिट जाती है।
*चौथिया ज्वर, उन्माद, अपस्मार (मिर्गी)-* इन रोगों में पंचगव्य घी पिलाने से इन रोगों का शमन होता है।
*त्वचा जलने परः* जले हुए पर धोया हुआ घी (घी को पानी में मिला कर खूब मथें। जब एकरस हो जाय फिर पानी निकालकर अलग कर दें, ऐसा घी) लगाने से किसी भी प्रकार की विकृति के बिना ही घाव मिट जाता है।
*शतधौत घृतः* शतधौत घृत माने 100 बार धोया हुआ घी। इस घी से मालिश करने से हाथ पैर की जलन और सिर की गर्मी चमत्कारिक रूप से शांत होती है।
बनाने की विधिः एक काँसे के बड़े बर्तन में लगभग 250 ग्राम घी लें। उसमें लगभग 2 लीटर शुद्ध ठंडा पानी डालें और हाथ से इस तरह हिलायें मानों, घी और पानी का मिश्रण कर रहे हों।
पानी जब घी से अलग हो जाय तब सावधानीपूर्वक पानी को निकाल दें। इस तरह से सौ बार ताजा पानी लेकर घी को धो डालें और फिर पानी को निकाल दें। अब जो घी बचता है वह अत्यधिक शीतलता प्रदान करने वाला होता है। हाथ, पैर और सिर पर उसकी मालिश करने से गर्मी शांत होती है। कई वैद्य घी को 120 बार भी धोते हैं।
*सावधानीः* यह घी एक प्रकार का धीमा जहर है इसलिए भूल कर भी इसका प्रयोग खाने में न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

रोगों से बचाव
सिर के रोगः नहाने से पहले हमेशा 5 मिनट तक मस्तक के मध्य तालुवे पर किसी श्रेष्ठ तेल (नारियल, सरसों, तिल्ली, ब्राह्मी, आँवला, भृंगराज) की मालिश करो। इससे स्मरणशक्ति और बुद्धि का विकास होगा। बाल काले, चमकीले और मुलायम होंगे।
विशेषः रात को सोने से पहले कान के पीछे की नाड़ियों, गर्दन के पीछे की नाड़ियों और सिर के पिछले भाग पर हल्के हाथों से तेल की मालिश करने से चिंता, तनाव और मानसिक परेशानी के कारण सिर के पिछले भाग और गर्दन में होने वाला दर्द तथा भारीपन मिटता है।
नेत्रज्योतिः नित्य प्रातः सरसों के तेल से पाँव के तलवों और उँगलियों की मालिश करने से आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है। सबसे पहले पाँव के अँगूठों को तेल से तर करके उनकी मालिश करनी चाहिए। इससे किसी प्रकार का नेत्ररोग नहीं होता और आँखों की रोशनी तेज होती है। साथ ही पैर का खुरदरापन, रूखापन तथा पैर की सूजन शीघ्र दूर होती है। पैर में कोमलता तथा बल आता है।
कान के रोगः सप्ताह में 1 बार भोजन से पूर्व कान में सरसों के हलके सुहाते गरम तेल की 2-4 बूँदें डालकर खाना खायें। इससे कानों में कभी तकलीफ नहीं होगी। कान में तेल डालने से अंदर का मैल बाहर आ जाता है। सप्ताह या 15 दिन में 1 बार ऐसा करने से ऊँचे से सुनना या बहरेपन का भय नहीं रहता एवं दाँत भी मजबूत बनते हैं। कान में कोई भी द्रव्य (औषधि) भोजन से पूर्व डालना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

विशेषः 25 ग्राम सरसों के तेल में लहसुन की 2 कलियाँ छीलकर डाल दें। फिर गुनगुना गरम करके छान लें। सप्ताह में यदि 1 बार कान में यह तेल डाल लिया जाय तो श्रवणशक्ति तेज बनती है। कान निरोग बने रहते हैं। इस लहसुन के तेल को थोड़ा गर्म करके कान में डालने से खुश्की भी दूर होती है। छोटा-मोटा घाव भी सूख जाता है।
कान और नाक के छिद्रों में उँगली या तिनका डालने से उनमें घाव होने या संक्रमण पहुँचने का भय रहता है। अतः ऐसा न करें।
नजला-जुकामः रात के समय नित्य सरसों का तेल या गाय के घी को गुनगुना करके 1-2 बूँदें सूँघते रहने से नजला जुकाम कभी नहीं होता। मस्तिष्क अच्छा रहता है।
मुख के रोगः प्रातः कड़वे नीम की 2-4 हरी पत्तियाँ चबाकर उसे थूक देने से दाँत,जीभ व मुँह एकदम साफ और निरोग रहते हैं।
विशेषः नीम की दातुन उचित ढंग से करने वाले के दाँत मजबूत रहते हैं। उनके दाँतों में तो कीड़े ही लगते हैं और न दर्द होता है। मुँह के रोगों से बचाव होता है। जो 12 साल तक नीम की दातुन करता है उसके मुँह से चंदन की खुश्बु आती है।
मुख में कुछ देर सरसों का तेल रखकर कुल्ला करने से जबड़ा बलिष्ठ होता है। आवाज ऊँची और गम्भीर हो जाती है। चेहरा पुष्ट होता है और 6 रसों में से हर एक रस को अनुभव करने की शक्ति बढ़ जाती है। इस क्रिया से कण्ठ नहीं सूखता और न ही होंठ फटते हैं। दाँत भी नहीं टूटते क्योंकि दाँतों की जड़ें मजबूत हो जाती हैं। दाँतों में पीड़ा नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

सर्दीजनित तथा गले व श्वसन संस्थान के रोगः जो व्यक्ति नित्य प्रातः खाली पेट तुलसी की 4-5 पत्तियों को चबाकर पानी पी लेता है, वह अनेक रोगों से सुरक्षित रहता है। उसके सामान्य रोग स्वतः ही दूर हो जाते हैं। सर्दी के कारण होने वाली बीमारियों में विशेष रूप से जुकाम, खाँसी, ब्रॉंकइटिस, निमोनिया, इन्फ्लूएंजा, गले, श्वासनली और फेफडों के रोगों में तुलसी का सेवन उपयोगी है।
श्वासरोगः श्वास बदलने की विधि से, दाहिने स्वर के अधिकतम अभ्यास से तथा दाहिने स्वर में ही प्राणायाम के अभ्यास से श्वासरोग नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है।
भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम करने से दमा, क्षय आदि रोग नहीं होते तथा पुराने से पुराना नजला जुकाम भी समाप्त हो जाता है। इस प्राणायाम से नाक व छाती के रोग नहीं होते।
हृदय तथा मस्तिष्क की बीमारियाँ- दक्षिण की ओर पैर करके सोने से हृदय तथा मस्तिष्क की बीमारियाँ पैदा होती हैं। अतः दक्षिण की तरफ पैर करके न सोयें।
विशेषः नित्य प्रातः 4-5 किलोमीटर तक चहलकदमी (Brisk Walk) करने वालों को दिल की बीमारी नहीं होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

पेट का कैंसरः नित्य भोजन के आधे एक घंटे के बाद लहसुन की 1-2 कली छीलकर चबाया करें। ऐसा करने से पेट का कैंसर नहीं होता। कैंसर भी हो गया तो लगातार 1-2 माह तक नित्य खाना खाने के बाद आवश्यकतानुसार लहसुन की 1-2 कली पीसकर पानी में घोलकर पीने से पेट के कैंसर में लाभ होता है।
तनावमुक्त रहो और कैंसर के बचो। नवीन खोजों के अनुसार कैंसर का प्रमुख कारण मानसिक तनाव है। शरीर के किस भाग में कैंसर होगा यह मानसिक तनाव के स्वरूप पर निर्भर है।
यदि कैंसर से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अनारदाने का सेवन करता रहे तो उसकी आयु 10 वर्ष तक बढ़ सकती है। कैंसर के रोगी को रोटी आदि न खाकर मूँग का ही सेवन करना चाहिए
खाना खूब चबा-चबाकर खाओ। एक ग्रास को 32 बार चबाना चाहिए। भूख से कुछ कम एवं नियत समय पर खाना चाहिए। इससे अपच, अफरा आदि उदररोगों से व्यक्ति बचा रहता है। साथ ही पाचनक्रिया भी ठीक रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पित्त विकार, बवासीर और पेट के कीड़ेः* सप्ताह में एक बार करेले की सब्जी खाने से सब तरह के बुखार, पित्त-विकार, बच्चों के हरे पीले दस्त, बवासीर, पेट के कीड़े एवं मूत्र रोगों से बचाव होता है।
*गुर्दे की बीमारीः* भोजन करने के बाद मूत्रत्याग करने से गुर्दे, कमर और जिगर के रोग नहीं होते। गठिया आदि अनेक बीमारियों से बचाव होता है।
*फोड़े फुंसियाँ और चर्मरोगः* चैत्र मास अर्थात् मार्च-अप्रैल में जब नीम की नयी नयी कोंपलें खिलती हैं तब 21 दिन तक प्रतिदिन दातुन कुल्ला करने के बाद ताजी 15 कोंपलें (बच्चों के लिए 7) चबाकर खाने या गोली बनाकर पानी के साथ निगलने या घोंटकर पीने से साल भर फोड़े-फुंसियाँ नहीं निकलतीं।
*विशेषः* खाली पेट इसका सेवन करके कम से कम 2 घंटे तक कुछ न खायें।
इससे खून की बहुत सारी खराबियाँ, खुजली आदि चर्मरोग, पित्त और कफ के रोग जड़ से नष्ट होते हैं।
इस प्रयोग से मधुमेह की बीमारी से बचाव होता है।
इससे मलेरिया और विषमज्वर की उत्पत्ति की सम्भावना भी कम रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानीः* ध्यान रहे कि नीम की 21 कोंपलों और 7 पत्तियों से ज्यादा एवं लगातार बहुत लम्बे समय तक नहीं खायें वरना यौवन-शक्ति कमजोर होती है व वातविकार बढ़ते हैं। इन दिनों तेल, मिर्च, खटाई एवं तली हुई चीजों का परहेज करें।
*हैजाः* 1 गिलास पानी में एक नींबू निचोड़कर उसमें 1 चम्मच मिश्री मिलाकर शरबत (शिकंजी) बनायें। इसे प्रातः पीने से हैजे में अत्यंत लाभ होता है। हैजे के लिए यह अत्युत्तम प्रयोग है। यहाँ तक कि प्रारम्भिक अवस्था में इसके 1-2 बार सेवन से ही रोग ठीक हो जाता है।
*विशेषः* कपूर को साथ रखने से हैजे का असर नहीं होता।
नींबू का शरबत (शिकंजी) पीने से पित्त, वमन, तृषा और दाह में फायदा होता है।
जो व्यक्ति दूध नहीं पचा सकते उन्हें अपनी पाचनशक्ति ठीक करने के लिए कुछ दिन नींबू का शरबत (शिकंजी) पीना चाहिए।
भोजन के साथ नींबू के रस का सेवन करने से खतरनाक और संक्रामक बीमारियों से बचाव होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*टाइफाइड जैसे संक्रामक रोगः* 1 चुटकी अर्थात् आधा या एक ग्राम दालचीनी का चूर्ण 2 चम्मच शहद में मिलाकर दिन में 2 बार चाटने से मोतीझिरा (टाइफाइड) जैसे संक्रामक रोग से बचा जा सकता है।
*चेचकः* नीम की 7 कोंपलों और 7 काली मिर्च इन दोनों का 1 माह तक लगातार प्रातः खाली पेट सेवन किया जाय तो चेचक जैसा भयंकर रोग 1 साल तक नहीं होगा। 15 दिन प्रयोग करने से 6 मास तक चेचक नहीं निकलती। चेचक के दिनों में जो लोग किसी भी प्रकार नीम के पत्तों का सेवन करते हैं, उन्हें चेचक जैसे भयंकर रोग से पीड़ित नहीं होना पड़ता।

----------


## ravi chacha

आँखों की सुरक्षा

----------


## ravi chacha

*नेत्र-स्नानः*
आँखों को स्वच्छ, शीतल और निरोगी रखने के लिए प्रातः बिस्तर से उठकर, भोजन के बाद, दिन में कई बार और सोते समय मुँह में पानी भरकर आँखों पर स्वच्छ, शीतल जल के छींटे मारें। इससे आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है।
ध्यान रहे कि मुँह का पानी गर्म न होने पाये। गर्म होने पर पानी बदल लें।
मुँह में से पानी निकालते समय भी पूरे जोर से मुँह फुलाते हुए वेग से पानी को छोड़ें। इससे ज्यादा लाभ होता है। आँखों के आस-पास झुर्रियाँ नहीं पड़तीं।
इसके अलावा अगर पढ़ते समय अथवा आँखों का अन्य कोई बारीक कार्य करते समय आँखों में जरा भी थकान महसूस हो तो इसी विधि से ठंडे पानी से आँखों को धोयें। आँखों के लिए यह रामबाण औषध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पानी में आँखें खोलें-
स्नान करते समय किसी चौड़े मुँहवाले बर्तन में साफ, ताजा पानी लेकर, उसमें आँखों को डुबोकर बार-बार खोलें और बंद करें। यह प्रयोग अगर किसी नदी या सरोवर के शुद्ध जल में डुबकी लगाकर किया जाय तो अपेक्षाकृत अधिक फायदेमंद होता है। इस विधि से नेत्र-स्नान करने से कई प्रकार के नेत्ररोग दूर हो जाते हैं।
विश्रामः हम दिन भर आँखों का प्रयोग करते हैं लेकिन उनको आराम देने की ओर कभी ध्यान नहीं देते। आँखों को आराम देने के लिए थोड़े-थोड़े समय के अंतराल के बाद आँखों को बंद करके, मन को शांत करके, अपनी दोनों हथेलियों से आँखों को इस प्रकार ढँक लो कि तनिक भी प्रकाश और हथेलियों का दबाव आपकी पलकों पर न पड़े। साथ ही आप अंधकार का ऐसा ध्यान करो, मानों आप अँधेरे कमरे में बैठे हुए हैं। इससे आँखों को विश्राम मिलता है और मन भी शांत होता है। रोगी-निरोगी, बच्चे, युवान, वृद्ध – सभी को यह विधि दिन में कई बार करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँखों को गतिशील रखोः 'गति ही जीवन है' इस सिद्धान्त के अनुसार हर अंग को स्वस्थ और क्रियाशील बनाये रखने के लिए उसमें हरकत होते रहना अत्यंत आवश्यक है। पलके झपकाना आँखों की सामान्य गति है। बच्चों की आँखों में सहज रूप से ही निरंतर यह गति होती रहती है। पलकें झपकाकर देखने से आँखों की क्रिया और सफाई सहज में ही हो जाती है। आँखे फाड़-फाड़कर देखने की आदत आँखों का गलत प्रयोग है। इससे आँखों में थकान और जड़ता आ जाती है। इसका दुष्परिणाम यह होता है कि हमें अच्छी तरह देखने के लिए नकली आँखें अर्थात् चश्मा लगाने की नौबत आ जाती है। चश्मे से बचने के लिए हमें बार-बार पलकों को झपकाने की आदत को अपनाना चाहिए। पलकें झपकाते रहना आँखों की रक्षा का प्राकृतिक उपाय है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

सूर्य की किरणों का सेवनः
प्रातः सूर्योदय के समय पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके सूर्योदय के कुछ समय बाद की सफेद किरणें बंद पलकों पर लेनी चाहिए। प्रतिदिन प्रातः और अगर समय मिले तो शाम को भी सूर्य के सामने आँखें बंद करके आराम से इस तरह बैठो कि सूर्य की किरणें बंद पलकों पर सीधी पड़ें। बैठे-बैठे, धीरे-धीरे गर्दन को क्रमशः दायीं तथा बायीं ओर कंधों की सीध में और आगे पीछे तथा दायीं ओर से बायीं ओर व बायीं ओर से दायीं ओर चक्राकार गोलाई में घुमाओ। दस मिनट तक ऐसा करके आँखों को बंद कर दोनों हथेलियों से ढँक दो जिससे ऐसा प्रतीत हो, मानों अंधेरा छा गया है। अंत में, धीरे-धीरे आँखों को खोलकर उन पर ठंडे पानी के छींटे मारो। यह प्रयोग आँखों के लिए अत्यंत लाभदायक है और चश्मा छुड़ाने का सामर्थ्य रखता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँखों की सामान्य कसरतें-*
हर रोज प्रातः सायं एक-एक मिनट तक पलकों को तेजी से खोलने तथा बंद करने का अभ्यास करो।
आँखों को जोर से बंद करो और दस सेकेंड बाद तुरंत खोल दो। यह विधि चार-पाँच बार करो।
आँखों को खोलने बंद करने की कसरत जोर देकर क्रमशः करो अर्थात् जब एक आँख खुली हो, उस समय दूसरी आँख बंद रखो। आधा मिनट तक ऐसा करना उपयुक्त है।
नेत्रों की पलकों पर हाथ की उँगलियों को नाक से कान की दिशा में ले जाते हुए हलकी-हलकी मालिश करो। पलकों से उँगलियाँ हटाते ही पलकें खोल दो और फिर पलकों पर उँगलियों लाते समय पलकों को बंद कर दो। यह प्रकिया आँखों की नस-नाड़ियों का तनाव दूर करने में सक्षम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सही ढंग से पढ़ो और देखोः*
विद्यार्थियों को इस बात पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए कि वे आँखों को चौंधिया देने वाले अत्यधिक तीव्र प्रकाश में न देखें। सूर्यग्रहण और चन्द्रग्रहण के समय सूर्य और चन्द्रमा को न देखें। कम प्रकाश में अथवा लेटे-लेटे पढ़ना भी आँखों के लिए बहुत हानिकारक है। आजकल के विद्यार्थी आमतौर पर इसी पद्धति को अपनाते हैं। बहुत कम रोशनी में अथवा अत्यधिक रोशनी में पढ़ने-लिखने अथवा नेत्रों के अन्य कार्य करने से नेत्रों पर जोर पड़ता है। इससे आँखें कमजोर हो जाती हैं और कम आयु में ही चश्मा लग जाता है। पढ़ते समय आँखों और किताब के बीच 12 इंच अथवा थोड़ी अधिक दूर रखनी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*उचित आहार-विहारः*
आपकी आँखों का स्वास्थ्य आपके आहार पर भी निर्भर करता है। कब्ज नेत्ररोगों के अलावा शरीर के कई प्रकार के रोगों की जड़ है। इसलिए पेट हमेशा साफ रखो और कब्ज न होने दो। इससे भी आप अपनी आँखों की रक्षा कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए हमेशा सात्त्विक और सुपाच्य भोजन लेना चाहिए। अधिक नमक, मिर्च, मसाले, खटाई और तले हुए पदार्थों से जहाँ तक हो सके बचने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए। आँखों को निरोगी रखने के लिए सलाद, हरी सब्जियाँ अधिक मात्रा में खानी चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

योग से रोग मुक्तिः योगासन भी नेत्ररोगों को दूर करने में सहायक सिद्ध होते हैं। सर्वांगासन नेत्र-विकारों को दूर करने का और नेत्र-ज्योति बढ़ाने का सर्वोत्तम आसन है।
नेत्र-रक्षा के उपायः
गर्मी और धूप में से आने के बाद गर्म शरीर पर एकदम से ठंडा पानी न डालो। पहले पसीना सुखाकर शरीर को ठंडा कर लो। सिर पर गर्म पानी न डालो और न ज्यादा गर्म पानी से चेहरा धोया करो।
बहुत दूर के और बहुत चमकीले पदार्थों को घूरकर न देखा करो।
नींद का समय हो जाय और आँखें भारी होने लगें, तब जागना उचित नहीं।
सूर्योदय के बाद सोये रहने, दिन में सोने और रात में देर तक जागने से आँखों पर तनाव पड़ता है और धीरे-धीरे आँखें बेनूर, रूखी और तीखी होने लगती हैं।
धूल, धुआँ और तेज रोशनी से आँखों को बचाना चाहिए।
अधिक खट्टे, नमकीन और लाल मिर्चवाले पदार्थों का अधिक सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। मल-मूत्र और अधोवायु के वेग को रोकने, ज्यादा देर तक रोने और तेज रफ्तार की सवारी करने से आँखों पर सीधी हवा लगने के कारण आँखें कमजोर होती हैं। इन सभी कारणों से बचना चाहिए।
मस्तिष्क को चोट से बचाओ। शोक-संताप व चिंता से बचो। ऋतुचर्या के विपरीत आचरण न करो और आँखों के प्रति लापरवाह न रहो। आँखों से देर तक काम लेने पर सिर में भारीपन का अनुभव हो या दर्द होने लगे तो तुरंत अपनी आँखों की जाँच कराओ।
घर पर तैयार किया गया काजल सोते समय आँखों में लगाना चाहिए। सुबह उठकर गीले कपड़े से काजल पोंछकर साफ कर दो।

----------


## ravi chacha

नेत्रज्योतिवर्धक घरेलू नुस्खेः
आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ाने के साथ ही शरीर को पुष्ट और सुडौल बनाने वाला एक अनुभूत उत्तम प्रयोग प्रस्तुत हैः आधा चम्मच ताजा मक्खन, आधा चम्मच पिसी हुई मिश्री और 5 काली मिर्च मिलाकर चाट लो। इसके बाद कच्चे नारियल की गिरी के 2-3 टुकड़े खूब चबा-चबाकर खायें ऊपर से थोड़ी सौंफ चबाकर खा लो। बाद में दो घंटे तक कुछ न खायें। यह प्रयोग प्रातः खाली पेट 2-3 माह तक करो।
प्रातःकाल सूर्योदय से पहले उठकर नित्यकर्मों से निवृत्त होकर भ्रमण के लिए नियमित रूप से जाना आँखों के लिए बहुत हितकारी होता है। जब सूर्योदय हो रहा हो तब कहीं हरी घास हो तो उस पर 15-20 मिनट तक नंगे पैर टहलना चाहिए। घास पर रातभर गिरने वाली ओस की नमी रहती है। नंगे पैर इस पर टहलने से आँखों को तरावट मिलती है और शरीर की अतिरिक्त रूप से बढ़ी हुई उष्णता में कमी आती है। यह उपाय आँखों की ज्योति की रक्षा करने के अतिरिक्त शरीर को भी लाभ पहुँचाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

1 गिलास ताजे और साफ पानी में नींबू का 5-6 बूँद रस टपका दो और इस पानी को साफ कपड़े से छान लो। दवाई (केमिस्ट) की दुकान से आँख धोने का पात्र (आई वाशिंग ग्लास) ले आओ। इससे दिन में 1 बार आँखों को धोना चाहिए। धोने के बाद ठंडे पानी की पट्टी आँखों पर रखकर 5-10 मिनट लेटना चाहिए। पानी अत्यधिक शीतल भी न हो। इस प्रयोग से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है।
अगर आप आँखों को स्वस्थ रखने की इन छोटी-छोटी बातों पर ध्यान दो और नियमित रूप से सावधानी पूर्वक इन प्रयोगों को करते रहो तो आप लम्बे समय तक अपनी आँखों को विभिन्न रोगों से बचाकर उन्हें स्वस्थ, सुन्दर और आकर्षक बनाये रख सकते हैं।
प्रतिदिन प्रातःकाल जलनेति करो।

----------


## ravi chacha

नीम पर की हरी गुडुच (गिलोय) लाकर उसे पत्थर से बारीक पीसकर, कपड़े से छानकर एक तोला रस निकालें। अगर हरी गुडुच (गिलोय) न मिले तो सूखी गिलोय का चूर्ण 12 घंटे तक भिगोकर रखें। उसके बाद कपड़े से छानकर उसका एक तोला रस निकालें। इस रस में 6 मुंजाभार शुद्ध शहद एवं उतनी ही मात्रा में अच्छे स्तर का सेंधा नमक डालकर खूब घोंटें। अच्छी तरह से एकरस हो जाने पर इसे आँखों में डालें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*डालने की विधिः* रात्रि को सोते समय बिना तकिये के सीधे लेट जायें। फिर आँखों की ऊपरी पलक को पूरी तरह उलट करके ऊपरी सफेद गोलक पर रस की एक बूँद डालें एवं दूसरी बूँद नाक की ओर के आँख के कोने में डालें और आँखें बन्द कर लें। पाँच मिनट तक आँखों को बंद रखते हुए आँखों के गोलक को धीरे-धीरे गोल-गोल घुमायें ताकि रस आँखों के चारों तरफ भीतरी भाग में प्रवेश कर जाय। सुबह गुनगुने पानी से आँखें धोयें। ऐसा करने से दोनों आँखों से बहुत-सा मैल बाहर आयेगा, उससे न घबरायें। यही वह मैल है जिसके भरने से दृष्टि कमजोर हो जाती है। प्रतिदिन डालने से धीरे-धीरे वह एकत्रित हुआ कफ बाहर निकलता जायेगा और आँखों का तेज बढ़ता जायेगा। निरंतर चार महीने तक डालनेपर आश्चर्यजनक लाभ होगा।
आँख के मरीजों को सदैव सुबह-शाम 4 तोला पथ्यादि क्वाथ जरूर पीना चाहिए।
*पथ्यादि क्वाथः* हरड़, बहेड़ा, आँवला, चिरायता, हल्दी और नीम की गिलोय को समान मात्रा में लेकर रात्रि को कलईवाले बर्तन में भिगोकर सुबह उसका काढ़ा बनायें। उस काढ़े में एक तोला पुराना गुड़ डालकर थोड़ा गरम-गरम पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दंत-सुरक्षा*80 से 90 प्रतिशत बालक विशेषकर दाँत के रोगों से, उसमें भी दंतकृमि के पीड़ित होते हैं। बालकों के अलावा और लोगों में भी दाँत के रोग वर्तमान में विशेष रूप से देखने को मिलते हैं।
खूब ठंडा पानी अथवा ठंडे पदार्थ खाकर गरम पानी अथवा गरम पदार्थ खाया जाय तो दाँत जल्दी गिरते हैं।
अकेला ठंडा पानी और ठंडे पदार्थ तथा अकेले गरम पदार्थ तथा गरम पानी के सेवन से भी दाँत के रोग होते हैं। इससे ऐसे सेवन से बचना चाहिए।
भोजन करने के बाद दाँत साफ करके कुल्ले करने चाहिए। अन्न के कण दाँत में फँस तो नहीं गये इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए।
महीने में एकाध बार रात्रि को सोने से पूर्व नमक एवं सरसों का तेल मिलाकर, उससे दाँत घिसकर, कुल्ले करके सो जाना चाहिए ऐसा करने से वृद्धावस्था में भी दाँत मजबूत रहेंगे।
सप्ताह में एक बार तिल का तेल दाँतों पर घिसकर तिल के तेल के कुल्ले करने से भी दाँत वृद्धावस्था तक मजबूत रहेंगे।
आईसक्रीम, बिस्कुट, चॉकलेट, ठंडा पानी, फ्रिज के बासी पदार्थ, चाय, कॉफी आदि के सेवन से बचने से भी दाँतों की सुरक्षा होती है। सुपारी जैसे अत्यंत कठोर पदार्थों से खास बचना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुर्दे के रोग एवं चिकित्सा
हम गुर्दे या वृक्क (Kidney) के बारे में बहुत ही कम जानते हैं। जिस प्रकार नगरपालिका शहर को स्वच्छ रखती है वैसे ही गुर्दे शरीर को स्वच्छ रखते हैं। रक्त में से मूत्र बनाने का महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य गुर्दे करते हैं। शरीर में रक्त में उपस्थित विजातीय व अनावश्यक बच्चों एवं कचरे को मूत्रमार्ग द्वारा शरीर से बाहर निकालने का कार्य गुर्दों का ही है।
गुर्दा वास्तव में रक्त का शुद्धिकरण करने वाली एक प्रकार की 11 सैं.मी. लम्बी काजू के आकार की छननी है जो पेट के पृष्ठभाग में मेरुदण्ड के दोनों ओर स्थित होती हैं। प्राकृतिक रूप से स्वस्थ गुर्दे में रोज 60 लीटर जितना पानी छानने की क्षमता होती है। सामान्य रूप से वह 24 घंटे में से 1 से 2 लीटर जितना मूत्र बनाकर शरीर को निरोग रखती है। किसी कारणवशात् यदि एक गुर्दा कार्य करना बंद कर दे अथवा दुर्घटना में खो देना पड़े तो उस व्यक्ति का दूसरा गुर्दा पूरा कार्य सँभालता है एवं शरीर को विषाक्त होने से बचाकर स्वस्थ रखता है। जैसे नगरपालिका की लापरवाही अथवा आलस्य से शहर में गंदगी फैल जाती है एवं धीरे-धीरे महामारियाँ फैलने लगती हैं, वैसे ही गुर्दों के खराब होने पर शरीर अस्वस्थ हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने शरीर में गुर्दे चतुर यंत्रविदों (Technicians) की भाँति कार्य करते हैं। गुर्दा शरीर का अनिवार्य एवं क्रियाशील भाग है, जो अपने तन एवं मन के स्वास्थ्य पर नियंत्रण रखता है। उसके बिगड़ने का असर रक्त, हृदय, त्वचा एवं यकृत पर पड़ता है। वह रक्त में स्थित शर्करा (Sugar), रक्तकण एवं उपयोगी आहार-द्रव्यों को छोड़कर केवल अनावश्यक पानी एवं द्रव्यों को मूत्र के रूप में बाहर फेंकता है। यदि रक्त में शर्करा का प्रमाण बढ़ गया हो तो गुर्दा मात्र बढ़ी हुई शर्करा के तत्त्व को छानकर मूत्र में भेज देता है।
गुर्दों का विशेष सम्बन्ध हृदय, फेफड़ों, यकृत एवं प्लीहा (तिल्ली) के साथ होता है। ज्यादातर हृदय एवं गुर्दे परस्पर सहयोग के साथ कार्य करते हैं। इसलिए जब किसी को हृदयरोग होता है तो उसके गुर्दे भी बिगड़ते हैं और जब गुर्दे बिगड़ते हैं तब उस व्यक्ति का रक्तचाप उच्च हो जाता है और धीरे-धीरे दुर्बल भी हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद के निष्णात वैद्य कहते हैं कि गुर्दे के रोगियों की संख्या दिन प्रतिदिन बढ़ती ही जा रही है। इसका मुख्य कारण आजकल के समाज में हृदयरोग, दमा, श्वास, क्षयरोग, मधुमेह, उच्च रक्तचाप जैसे रोगों में किया जा रहा अंग्रेजी दवाओं का दीर्घकाल तक अथवा आजीवन सेवन है।
इन अंग्रेजी दवाओं के जहरी प्रभाव के कारण ही गुर्दे एवं मूत्र सम्बन्धी रोग उत्पन्न होते हैं। कभी-कभी किसी आधुनिक दवा के अल्पकालीन सेवन की विनाशकारी प्रतिक्रिया (Reaction) के रूप में भी किडनी फेल्युअर (Kidney Failure) जैसे गम्भीर रोग होते हुए दिखाई देते हैं। अतः मरीजों को हमारी सलाह है कि उनकी किसी भी बीमारी में, जहाँ तक हो सके, वे निर्दोष वनस्पतियों से निर्मित एवं विपरीत तथा परवर्ती असर (Side Effect and After Effect) से रहित आयुर्वेदिक दवाओं के सेवन का ही आग्रह रखें। एलोपैथी के डॉक्टर स्वयं भी अपने अथवा अपने सम्बन्धियों के इलाज के लिए आयुर्वेदिक दवाओं का ही आग्रह रखते हैं।
आधुनिक विज्ञान कहता है कि गुर्दे अस्थि मज्जा () बनाने का कार्य भी करते हैं। इससे भी यह सिद्ध होता है कि आज रक्त कैंसर की व्यापकता का कारण भी आधुनिक दवाओं का विपरीत एवं परवर्ती प्रभाव ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

किडनी विकृति के कारणः
आधुनिक समय में मटर, सेम आदि द्विदलो जैसे प्रोटीनयुक्त आहार का अधिक सेवन, मैदा, शक्कर एवं बेकरी की चीजों का अधिक प्रयोग चाय कॉफी जैसे उत्तेजक पेय, शराब एवं ठंडे पेय, जहरीली आधुनिक दवाइयाँ जैसे – ब्रुफेन, मेगाडाल, आइबुजेसीक, वोवीरॉन जैसी एनालजेसिक दवाएँ, एन्टीबायोटिक्स, सल्फा ड्रग्स, एस्प्रीन, फेनासेटीन, केफीन, ए.पी.सी., एनासीन आदि का ज्यादा उपयोग, अशुद्ध आहार अथवा मादक पदार्थों का ज्यादा सेवन, सूजाक (गोनोरिया), उपदंश (सिफलिस) जैसे लैंगिक रोग, त्वचा की अस्वच्छता या उसके रोग, जीवनशक्ति एवं रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति का अभाव, आँतों में संचित मल, शारीरिक परिश्रम को अभाव, अत्यधिक शारीरिक या मानसिक श्रम, अशुद्ध दवा एवं अयोग्य जीवन, उच्च रक्तचाप तथा हृदयरोगों में लम्बे समय तक किया जाने वाला दवाओँ का सेवन, आयुर्वेदिक परंतु अशुद्ध पारे से बनी दवाओं का सेवन, आधुनिक मूत्रल (Diuretic) औषधियों का सेवन, तम्बाकू या ड्रग्स के सेवन की आदत, दही, तिल, नया गुड़, मिठाई, वनस्पति घी, श्रीखंड, मांसाहार, फ्रूट जूस, इमली, टोमेटो केचअप, अचार, केरी, खटाई आदि सब गुर्दा-विकृति के कारण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सामान्य लक्षणः*
गुर्दे खराब होने पर निम्नांकित लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं-
*आधुनिक विज्ञान के अनुसारः*
आँख के नीचे की पलकें फूली हुई, पानी से भरी एवं भारी दिखती हैं। जीवन में चेतनता, स्फूर्ति तथा उत्साह कम हो जाता है। सुबह बिस्तर से उठते वक्त स्फूर्ति के बदले उबान, आलस्य एवं बेचैनी रहती है। थोड़े श्रम से ही थकान लगने लगती है। श्वास लेने में कभी-कभी तकलीफ होने लगती है। कमजोरी महसूस होती है। भूख कम होती जाती है। सिर दुखने लगता है अथवा चक्कर आने लगते हैं। कइयों का वजन घट जाता है। कइयों को पैरों अथवा शरीर के दूसरे भागों पर सूजन आ जाती है, कभी जलोदर हो जाता है तो कभी उलटी-उबकाई जैसा लगता है। रक्तचाप उच्च हो जाता है। पेशाब में एल्ब्यमिन पाया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद के अनुसारः
सामान्य रूप से शरीर के किसी अंग में अचानक सूजन होना, सर्वांग वेदना, बुखार, सिरदर्द, वमन, रक्ताल्पता, पाण्डुता, मंदाग्नि, पसीने का अभाव, त्वचा का रूखापन, नाड़ी का तीव्र गति से चलना, रक्त का उच्च दबाव, पेट में किडनी के स्थान का दबाने पर पीड़ा होना, प्रायः बूँद-बूँद करके अल्प मात्रा में जलन व पीड़ा के साथ गर्म पेशाब आना, हाथ पैर ठंडे रहना, अनिद्रा, यकृत-प्लीहा के दर्द, कर्णनाद, आँखों में विकृति आना, कभी मूर्च्छा और कभी उलटी होना, अम्लपित्त, ध्वजभंग (नपुंसकता), सिर तथा गर्दन में पीड़ा, भूख नष्ट होना, खूब प्यास लगना, कब्जियत होना – जैसे लक्षण होते हैं। ये सभी लक्षण सभी मरीजों में विद्यमान हों यह जरूरी नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुर्दा रोग से होने वाले अन्य उपद्रवः*
गुर्दे की विकृति का दर्द ज्यादा समय तक रहे तो उसके कारण मरीज को श्वास (दमा), हृदयकंप, न्यूमोनिया, प्लुरसी, जलोदर, खाँसी, हृदयरोग, यकृत एवं प्लीहा के रोग, मूर्च्छा एवं अंत में मृत्यु तक हो सकती है। ऐसे मरीजों में ये उपद्रव विशेषकर रात्रि के समय बढ़ जाते हैं।
आज की एलोपैथी में गुर्दो रोग का सरल व सुलभ उपचार उपलब्ध नहीं है, जबकि आयुर्वेद के पास इसका सचोट, सरल व सुलभ इलाज है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आहारः 

प्रारंभ में रोगी को 3-4 दिन का उपवास करायें अथवा मूँग या जौ के पानी पर रखकर लघु आहार करायें। आहार में नमक बिल्कुल न दें या कम दें। नींबू के शर्बत में शहद या ग्लूकोज डालकर 15 दिन तक दिया जा सकता है। चावल की पतली घेंस या राब दी जा सकती है। फिर जैसे-जैसे यूरिया की मात्रा क्रमशः घटती जाय वैसे-वैसे, रोटी, सब्जी, दलिया आदि दिया जा सकता है। मरीज को मूँग का पानी, सहजने का सूप, धमासा या गोक्षुर का पानी चाहे जितना दे सकते हैं। किंतु जब फेफड़ों में पानी का संचय होने लगे तो उसे ज्यादा पानी न दें, पानी की मात्रा घटा दें।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*विहारः 
*
गुर्दे के मरीज को आराम जरूर करायें। सूजन ज्यादा हो अथवा यूरेमिया या मूत्रविष के लक्षण दिखें तो मरीज को पूर्ण शय्या आराम (Complete Bed Rest) करायें। मरीज को थोड़े परम एवं सूखे वातावरण में रखें। हो सके तो पंखे की हवा न खिलायें। तीव्र दर्द में गरम कपड़े पहनायें। गर्म पानी से ही स्नान करायें। थोड़ा गुनगुना पानी पिलायें।
*औषध-उपचारः* गुर्दे के रोगी के लिए कफ एवं वायु का नाश करने वाली चिकित्सा लाभप्रद है। जैसे कि स्वेदन, वाष्पस्नान (Steam Bath), गर्म पानी से कटिस्नान (Tub Bath)।
रोगी को आधुनिक तीव्र मूत्रल औषधि न दें क्योंकि लम्बे समय के बाद उससे गुर्दे खराब होते हैं। उसकी अपेक्षा यदि पेशाब में शक्कर हो या पेशाब कम होता हो तो नींबू का रस, सोडा बायकार्ब, श्वेत पर्पटी, चन्द्रप्रभा, शिलाजीत आदि निर्दोष औषधियों या उपयोग करना चाहिए। गंभीर स्थिति में रक्त मोक्षण (शिरा मोक्षण) खूब लाभदायी है किंतु यह चिकित्सा मरीज को अस्पताल में रखकर ही दी जानी चाहिए।
सरलता से सर्वत्र उपलब्ध पुनर्नवा नामक वनस्पति का रस, काली मिर्च अथवा त्रिकटु चूर्ण डालकर पीना चाहिए। कुलथी का काढ़ा या सूप पियें। रोज 100 से 200 ग्राम की मात्रा में गोमूत्र पियें। पुनर्नवादि मंडूर, दशमूल, क्वाथ, पुनर्नवारिष्ट, दशमूलारिष्ट, गोक्षुरादि क्वाथ, गोक्षुरादि गूगल, जीवित प्रदावटी आदि का उपयोग दोषों एवं मरीज की स्थिति को देखकर बनना चाहिए।
रोज 1-2 गिलास जितना लौहचुंबकीय जल (Magnetic Water) पीने से भी गुर्दे के रोग में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

शय्यामूत्र का इलाज

जामुन की गुठली को पीसकर चूर्ण बना लो। इस चूर्ण की एक चम्मच मात्रा पानी के साथ देने से लाभ होता है।
रात को सोते समय प्रतिदिन छुहारे खिलाओ।
200 ग्राम गुड़ में 100 ग्राम काले तिल एवं 50 ग्राम अजवायन मिलाकर 10-10 ग्राम की मात्रा में दिन में दो बार चबाकर खाने से लाभ होता है।
रात्रि को सोते समय दो अखरोट की गिरी एवं 20 किशमिश 15-20 दिन तक निरन्तर देने से लाभ होता है।
सोने से पूर्व शहद का सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। रात को भोजन के बाद दो चम्मच शहद आधे कप पानी में मिलाकर पिलाना चाहिए। यदि बच्चे की आयु छः वर्ष हो तो शहद एक चम्मच देना चाहिए। इस प्रयोग से मूत्राशय की मूत्र रोकने की शक्ति बढ़ती है।
पेट में कृमि होने पर भी बालक शय्या पर मूत्र कर सकता है। इसलिए पेट के कृमि का इलाज करायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

यकृत चिकित्सा

----------


## ravi chacha

यकृत चिकित्सा के लिए अन्य सभी चिकित्सा-पद्धतियों की अपेक्षा आयुर्वेद श्रेष्ठ पद्धति है। आयुर्वेद में इसके सचोट इलाज हैं। यकृत सम्बन्धी किसी भी रोग की चिकित्सा निष्णात वैद्य की देख-रेख में ही करवानी चाहिए।
कई रोगों में यकृत की कार्यक्षमता कम हो जाती है, जिसे बढ़ाने के लिए आयुर्वेदिक औषधियाँ अत्यंत उपयोगी हैं। अतः यकृत को प्रभावित करने वाले किसी भी रोग की यथा योग्य चिकित्सा के साथ-साथ निम्न आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों का सेवन हितकारी है।
सुबह खाली पेट एक चुटकी (लगभग 0.25 ग्राम) साबुत चावल पानी के साथ निगल जायें।
हल्दी, धनिया एवं ज्वारे का रस 20 से 50 मि.ली. की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम पी सकते हैं।
2 ग्राम रोहितक का चूर्ण एवं 2 ग्राम बड़ी हरड़ का चूर्ण सुबह खाली पेट गोमूत्र के साथ लेना चाहिए।
पुनर्नवामंडूर की 2-2 गोलियाँ (करीब 0.5 ग्राम) सुबह-शाम गोमूत्र के साथ लेनी चाहिए।
संशमनी वटी की दो-दो गोलियाँ सुबह-दोपहर-शाम पानी के साथ लेनी चाहिए।
आरोग्यवर्धिनी वटी की 1-1 गोली सुबह-शाम पानी के साथ लेना चाहिए। ये दवाइयाँ साँई श्री लीलाशाहजी उपचार केन्द्र (सूरत आश्रम) में भी मिल सकेंगी।
हरीत की 3 गोलियाँ रात्रि में गोमूत्र के साथ लें।
*विशेषः* वज्रासन, पादपश्चिमोत्ताना  न, पद्मासन, भुजंगासन जैसे आसन तथा प्राणायाम भी लाभप्रद हैं।
*अपथ्यः* यकृत के रोगी भारी पदार्थ एवं दही, उड़द की दाल, आलू, भिंडी, मूली, केला, नारियल, बर्फ और उससे निर्मित पदार्थ, तली हुई चीजें, मूँगफली, मिठाई, अचार, खटाई इत्यादि न खायें।
*पथ्यः* साठी के चावल, मूँग, परमल (मुरमुरे), जौ, गेहूँ, अंगूर, अनार, परवल, लौकी, तुरई, गाय का दूध, गोमूत्र, धनिया, गन्ना आदि जठराग्नि को ध्यान में रखकर नपा तुला ही खाना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदयरोग एवं चिकित्सा*आज विश्व में सबसे घातक कोई रोग तेजी से बढ़ता नज़र आ रहा है तो वह है हृदयरोग। विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन के अनुसार वर्ष 2020 तक भारत में पूरे विश्व की तुलना में सर्वाधिक हृदय के रोगी होंगे। हमारे देश में प्रत्येक वर्ष लगभग एक करोड़ लोगों को दिल का दौरा पड़ता है।
मनुष्य का हृदय एक मिनट में तकरीबन 70 बार धडकता है। चौबीस घंटों में 1,00,800 बार। इस तरह हमारा हृदय एक दिन में तकरीबन 2000 गैलन रक्त का पम्पिंग करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्थूल दृष्टि से देखा जाय तो यह मांसपेशियों का बना एक पम्प है। ये मांसपेशियाँ संकुचित होकर रक्त को पम्पिंग करके शरीर के सभी भागों तक पहुँचती है। हृदय की धमनियों में चर्बी जमा होने से रक्तप्रवाह में अवरोध उत्पन्न होता है जिससे हृदय को रक्त कम पहुँचता है। हृदय को कार्य करने के लिए आक्सीजन की माँग व पूर्ति के बीच असंतुलन होने से हृदय की पीड़ा होना शुरु हो जाता है। इस प्रकार के हृदय रोग का दौरा पड़ना ही अचानक मृत्यु का मुख्य कारण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदयरोग के कारणः*
युवावस्था में हृदयरोग होने का मुख्य कारण अजीर्ण व धूम्रपान है। धूम्रपान न करने से हृदयरोग की सम्भावना बहुत कम हो जाती है। फिर भी उच्च रक्तचाप, ज्यादा चरबी, कोलेस्ट्रोल अधिक होना, अति चिंता करना और मधुमेह भी इसके कारण हैं।
मोटापा, मधुमेह, गुर्दों की अकार्यक्षमता, रक्तचाप, मानसिक तनाव, अति परिश्रम, मल-मूत्र की हाजत को रोकने तथा आहार-विहार में प्राकृतिक नियमों की अवहेलना से ही रक्त में वसा का प्रमाण बढ़ जाता है। अतः धमनियों में कोलस्ट्रोल के थक्के जम जाते हैं, जिससे रक्त प्रवाह का मार्ग तंग हो जाता है। धमनियाँ कड़ी और संकीर्ण हो जाती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदय रोग के लक्षणः*
छाती में बायीं ओर या छाती के मध्य में तीव्र पीड़ा होना या दबाव सा लगना, जिसमें कभी पसीना भी आ सकता है और श्वास तेजी से चल सकता है।
कभी ऐसा लगे कि छाती को किसी ने चारों ओर से बाँध दिया हो अथवा छाती पर पत्थर रखा हो।
कभी छाती के बायें या मध्य भाग में दर्द न होकर शरीर के अन्य भागों में दर्द होता है, जैसे की कंधे में, बायें हाथ में, बायीं ओर गरदन में, नीचे के जबड़े में, कोहनी में या कान के नीचे वाले हिस्से में।
कभी पेट में जलन, भारीपन लगना, उलटी होना, कमजोरी सी लगना, ये तमाम लक्षण हृदयरोगियों में देखे जाते हैं।
कभी कभार इस प्रकार का दर्द काम करते समय, चलते समय या भोजनोपरांत भी शुरु हो जाता है, पर शयन करते ही स्वस्थता आ जाती है। किंतु हृदयरोग के आक्रमण पर आराम करने से भी लाभ नहीं होता।
मधुमेह के रोगियों को बिना दर्द हुए भी हृदयरोग का आक्रमण हो सकता है।
हृदयरोग या हृदयरोग के आक्रमण के समय उपरोक्त लक्षणों से सावधान होकर, ईश्वरचिंतन या जप का अभ्यास शुरु करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

*हृदयरोग के उपायः*
नीचे दी गयी पद्धति के द्वारा हृदय की धमनियों के बीच के अवरोधों को दूर किया जा सकता है।
अमेरिकन डॉ. ओरनिस के अनुसार हररोज ध्यान में एक घंटा बैठना, श्वासोछ्वास की कसरतें अर्थात् प्राणायाम, आसन करना, हर रोज आधा घंटा घूमने जाना तथा चरबी न बढ़ाने वाला सात्त्विक आहार लेना अत्यंत लाभकारी है।
आज के डॉक्टरों की बात मानने से पूर्व यदि हम भगवान शंकर की, भगवान कृष्ण की बात मान लें और उनके अनुसार जीवन बितायें तो हृदयरोग हो ही नहीं सकता।
भगवान शंकर कहते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

*नास्ति ध्यानं तीर्थम् नास्ति ध्यानसमं यज्ञः।*
*नास्ति ध्यानसमं दानम् तस्मात् ध्यानं समाचरेत्।।*
ध्यान के समान कोई तीर्थ, यज्ञ और दान नहीं है अतः ध्यान का अभ्यास करना चाहिए।
भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने भी भोजन कैसा लेना चाहिए इस बात का वर्णन करते हुए गीता में कहा हैः
*युक्ताहारविहारस्   युक्तचेष्टस्य कर्मसु।*
*युक्तस्वप्नावबोध  ्य योगो भवति दुःखहा।।*
दुःखों को नाश करने वाला योग तो यथा योग्य आहार और विहार करने वाले का तथा कर्मों में यथायोग्य चेष्टा करने वाले का और यथा योग्य शयन करने तथा जागने वाले का ही सिद्ध होता है। (गीताः 6-17)
*आयु सत्त्वबलारोग्यसु  प्रीतिविवर्धनाः।*
*रस्या स्निग्धाः स्थिरा हृद्या आहाराः सात्त्विकप्रियाः  ।*
आयु, बुद्धि, बल, आरोग्य, सुख और प्रीति को बढ़ाने वाले एवं रसयुक्त, चिकने और स्थिर रहने वाले तथा स्वभाव से ही मन को प्रिय आहार अर्थात् भोजन करने के पदार्थ सात्त्विक पुरुष को प्रिय होते हैं। (गीताः 17-8)
मंत्रजाप, ध्यान, प्राणायाम, आसन का नियमित रूप से अभ्यास करने तथा ताँबे की तार में रूद्राक्ष डालकर पहनने से अनेक घातक रोगों से बचाव होता है। उपवास और गोझरण (गोमूत्र) श्रेष्ठ औषध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदय रोग से बचने हेतु रोज भोजन से पूर्व अदरक का रस पीना हितकर है। भोजन के साथ लहसुन-धनिया की चटनी भी हितकर है।
हृदयरोगी को अपना उच्च रक्तचाप व कोलेस्ट्रोल नियंत्रण में रखना चाहिए। नियंत्रण के लिए किशमिश (काली द्राक्ष) व दालचीनी का प्रयोग निम्न तरीके से करना चाहिए।
किशमिशः पहले दिन 1 किशमिश रात को गुलाबजल में भिगोकर सुबह खाली पेट चबाकर खा लें, दूसरे दिन दो किशमिश खायें। इस तरह प्रतिदिन 1 किशमिश बढ़ाते हुए 21 वें दिन 21 किशमिश लें फिर 1-1 किशमिश प्रतिदिन कम करते हुए 20, 19, 18 इस तरह 1 किशमिश तक आयें। यह प्रयोग करके थोड़े दिन छोड़ दें। 3 बार यह प्रयोग करने से उच्च रक्तचाप नियंत्रण में रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दालचीनीः* 100 मि.ली. पानी में 2 ग्राम दालचीनी का चूर्ण उबालें। 50 मि.ली. रहने पर ठंडा कर लें। उसमें आधा चम्मच (छोटा) शहद मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट लें। यदि मधुमेह भी होत शहद नहीं लें। यह प्रयोग 3 माह तक करने से रक्त में कोलेस्ट्रोल का प्रमाण नियंत्रण में रहता है।
*उपचारः*
*लहसुनः* 2 कली लहसुन रोजाना दिन में 2 बार सेवन करें। लहसुन की चटनी भी ले सकते हैं। लहसुन हानिकारक जीवाणुओं को नष्ट करता है। इसमें निहित गंधक तत्त्व रक्त के कोलस्ट्रोल को नियंत्रित करता है और उसके जमाव को रोकने में सहायक है।
*पुनर्नवाः* इसके सेवन से हृदयरोगी को फायदा होता है।
*लेपः* 10 ग्राम उड़द की छिलकेवाली दाल रात को भिगोयें। प्रातः पीसकर उसमें गाय का ताजा मक्खन 10 ग्राम, एरंड का तेल 10 ग्राम, कूटी हुई गूगल धूप 10 ग्राम मिलाकर लुगदी बना लें। सुबह बायीं ओर हृदयवाले हिस्से पर लेप करके 3 घंटे तक आराम करें। उसके बाद लेप हटाकर दैनिक कार्य कर सकते हैं। यह प्रयोग 1 माह तक करने से हृदय का दर्द ठीक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गोझरण अर्कः* हृदय की धमनियों में अवरोधवाले रोगियों को गोझरण अर्क के सेवन से हृदय के दर्द में राहत मिलती है। अर्क 2 से 6 ढक्कन तक समान मात्रा में पानी मिलाकर ले सकते हैं। सुबह खाली पेट व शाम को भोजन से पहले लें। हृदय दर्द बंद होकर चुस्ती फुर्ती बढ़ती है तथा बेहद खर्चीली बाईपास सर्जरी से मुक्ति मिलती है।
*अर्जुन छाल का काढ़ाः* अर्जुन की ताजी छाल को छाया में सुखाकर चूर्ण बनाकर रख लें। 200 ग्राम दूध में 200 ग्राम पानी मिलाकर हलकी आग पर रखें, फिर 3 ग्राम अर्जुन छाल का चूर्ण मिलाकर उबालें। उबलते उबलते द्रव्य आधा रह जाय तब उतार लें। थोड़ा ठंडा होने पर छानकर रोगी को पिलायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सेवन विधिः* रोज 1 बार प्रातः खाली पेट लें उसके बाद डेढ़ दो घंटे तक कुछ न लें। 1 माह तक नित्य सेवन से दिल का दौरा पड़ने की सम्भावना नहीं रहती है।
*पथ्यः* हृदयरोगों में अंगूर व नींबू का रस, गाय का दूध, जौ का पानी, कच्चा प्याज, आँवला, सेब आदि। छिलकेवाले साबुत उबले हुए मूँग की दाल, गेहूँ की रोटी, जौ का दलिया, परवल, करेला, गाजर, लहसुन, अदरक, सोंठ, हींग, जीरा, काली मिर्च, सेंधा नमक, अजवायन, अनार, मीठे अंगूर, काले अंगूर आदि।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपथ्यः* चाय, काफी, घी, तेल, मिर्च-मसाले, दही, पनीर, मावे (खोया) से बनी मिठाइयाँ, टमाटर, आलू, गोभी, बैंगन, मछली, अंडा, फास्टफूड, ठंडा बासी भोजन, भैंस का दूध व घी, फल, भिंडी। गरिष्ठ पदार्थों के सेवन से बचें। धूम्रपान न करें। मोटापा, मधुमेह व उच्च रक्तचाप आदि को नियंत्रित रखें। हृदय की धड़कनें अधिक व नाड़ी का बल बहुत कम हो जाने पर अर्जुन की छाल जीभ पर रखने मात्र से तुरंत शक्ति प्राप्त होने लगती है।
*टिप्पणीः* अनुभव से ऐसा पाया गया है कि अधिकतर रोगी, जिन्हें दिल का मरीज घोषित कर दिया जाता है, वे दिल के मरीज नहीं, अपितु वात प्रकोपजन्य सीने के दर्द के शिकार होते हैं। आई.सी.सी.यू. में दाखिल कई मरीजों को अंग्रेजी दवाइयों से नहीं, केवल संतकृपा चूर्ण, हिंगादिहरड़, शंखवटी, लवणभास्कर चूर्ण आदि वायु-प्रकोप को शांत करने वाली औषधियों से लाभ हो जाता है तथा वे हृदयरोग होने के भ्रम से बाहर आ जाते हैं और स्वस्थ हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्रोध की अधिकता में...........*आज के अशांति एवं कोलाहल भरे वातावरण में दिन प्रतिदिन मनुष्य का जीवन तनाव, चिंता एवं परेशानियों से ग्रस्त होता जा रहा है। इसी वजह से वह थोड़ी-थोड़ी बात पर चिढ़ने कुढ़ने लगता है एवं क्रोधित हो जाता है। यहाँ क्रोध पर नियंत्रण पाने के लिए कुछ उपचार दिये जा रहे हैं।
एक नग आँवले का मुरब्बा प्रतिदिन प्रातः काल खायें और शाम को एक चम्मच गुलकन्द खाकर दूध पी लें। इससे क्रोध पर नियंत्रण पाने में सहायता मिलेगी।
*सहायक उपचारः*
क्रोध आये उस वक्त अपना विकृत चेहरा आइने में देखने से भी लज्जावश क्रोध भाग जायेगा।
ॐ शांति... शांति..... शांति..... ॐ... एक कटोरी में जल लेकर उस  जल में देखते हुए इस मंत्र का 21 बार जप करके बाद में वही जल पी लें। प्रतिदिन ऐसा करने से क्रोधी स्वभाव में बदलाहट आयेगी। ऐसा हररोज करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आश्रम द्वारा निर्मित जीवनोपयोगी औषधियाँ**गोझरण अर्क*धर्मशास्त्रों में गोझरण को अति पवित्र माना गया है। गोझरण का छिड़काव वातावरण को शुद्ध एवं पवित्र बनाता है। आज का विज्ञान भी गोझरण को कीटाणुनाशक बताता है। संत श्री आसाराम जी गौशाला निवाई के पवित्र वातावरण में आश्रम के साधको द्वारा गोझरण अर्क तैयार किया जाता है। यह अर्क निम्न रोगों में उपयोगी सिद्ध होता है।
*लाभः* कफ के रोग (जैसे सर्दी, खाँसी, दमा आदि), वायु के रोग, पेट के रोग, गैस, अग्निमांद्य, आमवात, अजीर्ण, अफरा, संग्रहणी, लीवर के रोग, पीलिया (कामला), प्लीहा के रोग, मूत्रपिंड (किडनी) के रोग (पथरी आदि), प्रोस्टेट व मूत्राशय के रोग (पेशाब का रूक जाना आदि), बहूमूत्रता, मोटापा, मधुप्रमेह, स्त्रीरोग, सूजाक (गोनोरिया), चमड़ी के रोग, सफेद दाग, शोथ, कैंसर, क्षयरोग, गले की गाँठें, जोड़ों का दर्द, गठिया, बदनदर्द, कृमि, बच्चों के रोग, कान के रोग, सिर में रूसी, सिरदर्द आदि में फायदा करता है। यह नाड़ीशोधक है।
मात्राः 30 मि.ली. पानी में 2 चम्मच अर्क।
बच्चों के पेट में कृमि हों तो 1 चम्मच अर्क में 2 चम्मच पानी मिलाकर।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अश्वगंधा चूर्ण*अश्वगंधा एक बलवर्धक व पुष्टिदायक श्रेष्ठ रसायन है। यह मधुर व स्निग्ध होने के कारण वात का शमन करने वाला एवं रस-रक्तादि सप्त धातुओं का पोषण करने वाला है। इससे विशेषतः मांस व शुक्रधातु की वृद्धि होती है। यह चूर्ण शक्तिवर्धक, वीर्यवर्धक एवं स्नायु व मांसपेशियों को ताकत देने वाला, कद बढ़ाने वाला एक पौष्टिक रसायन है। धातु की कमजोरी, शारीरिक मानसिक कमजोरी, मांसपेशियों व बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी, थकान, रोगों के बाद आने वाली कृशता आदि के लिए यह रामबाण औषधि है। इसका 1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण एक माह तक दूध, घी या पानी के साथ लेने से बालक का शरीर उसी प्रकार पुष्ट हो जाता है जैसे वर्षा होने पर फसल लहलहा उठती है।
इसमें कैल्शियम व लौह तत्त्व भी प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं। अश्वगंधा के निरंतर सेवन से शरीर का समग्र रूप से शोधन होता है एवं जीवनशक्ति बढ़ती है।
कुपोषण के कारण बालकों मे होने वाले सूखा रोग में यह अत्यंत लाभदायी औषधि है।
क्षयरोग व पक्षाघात में बल बढ़ाने के लिए इसे अन्य औषधियों के साथ गोघृत और मिश्री मिलाकर लिया जा सकता है। अश्वगंधा अत्यंत वाजीकारक अर्थात् शुक्रधातु की त्वरित वृद्धि करने वाला रसायन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसके 2 ग्राम चूर्ण को घी व मिश्री के साथ लेने से शुक्राणुओं की वृद्धि होती है एवं वीर्यदोष दूर होते हैं।
एक ग्राम चूर्ण दूध व मिश्री के साथ लेने पर नींद अच्छी आती है। मानसिक या शारीरिक थकान के कारण नींद न आने पर इसका उपयोग किया जा सकता है।
अश्वगंधा, ब्राह्मी तथा जटामांसी समान मात्रा में मिलाकर इसका 1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ लेने से बालक का पोषण अच्छी तरह से होता है। प्रसूति के बाद भी यह प्रयोग चालू रखें। इससे बालक के पोषणार्थ आवश्यक कैल्शियम एवं लौह तत्त्व की वृत्ति होती है। 1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण दूध में उबालकर प्रतिदिन सेवन करने से शरीर में लाल रक्त कणों की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूध के साथ सेवन करने से विस्मृति, यादशक्ति की कमी, नपुंसकता, स्वप्नदोष मिटाकर शरीर की कांति बढ़ाता है।
1 से 3 ग्राम चूर्ण और 10-40 मि.ली. आँवले का रस मिलाकर लेने से शरीर में दिव्य शक्ति आती है।
सभी लोग इस पौष्टिक वनस्पति का फायदा ले सकते हैं। हजारों लाखों रूपयों की विदेशी औषधियाँ शरीर को उतना निर्दोष फायदा नहीं पहुँचातीं, उतना पोषण नहीं देतीं, जितना पोषण अश्वगंधा देती है।
सर्दियों के लिए पौष्टिक किसी भी 1 कि.ग्रा. पाक में 50 से 100 ग्राम अश्वगंधा डाल सकते हैं। इससे उस पाक की पौष्टिकता में कई गुना वृद्धि हो जायेगी।
मात्र एक चम्मच अश्वगंधा पाक सुबह शाम मिश्री मिले हुए गुनगुने दूध के साथ खाली पेट लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *हींगादि हरड़ चूर्ण*


लगातार सात दिनों तक गोमूत्र में हरड़ को भिगोने के बाद से सुखाकर फिर उसका चूर्ण करके उसमें हींग, अजवायन, सेंधा नमक, इलायची आदि मिलाकर बनाये गये चूर्ण को हींगादि हरड़ चूर्ण कहते हैं।
*लाभः* गैस, अम्लपित्त, कब्जियत, अफरा, डकार, सिरदर्द, अपच, मंदाग्नि, अजीर्ण एवं पेट के अन्य छोटे-मोटे असंख्य रोगों के अलावा चर्मरोग, लीवर के रोग खाँसी, सफेद दाग, कील मुँहासों वायुरोग, संधिवात, हृदयरोग, बवासीर, सर्दी, कफ, किडनी, के रोग एवं स्त्रियों के मासिक धर्म सम्बन्धी रोगों में लाभ होता है।
*सेवन विधिः* इस चूर्ण की 1 से 2 छोटी चम्मच सुबह में और दोपहर को भोजन के बाद पानी के साथ ले सकते हैं। आवश्यक लगने पर रात्रि में भी भोजन के बाद इस चूर्ण का सेवन कर सकते हैं किंतु उस रात दूध बिल्कुल न लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रसायन चूर्ण**(औषध एवं टॉनिक)*
*रसायनं तु यत् प्रोक्तं आधिव्याधि विनाशनम्।*
जो द्रव्य यो औषधि वृद्धावस्था एवं समस्त रोगों का नाश करती है, वह है रसायन। शरीर में रस आदि सप्तधातुओं का अयन अर्थात् उत्पत्ति करने में जो सहायक होती है उस औषधि को रसायन कहा जाता है।
इस चूर्ण में गुडुच (गिलोय), गोखरू एवं आँवले होते हैं, जिनके गुणधर्म निम्नानुसार हैं-
*गुडुच (गिलोय)-* अमृत जैसे गुण रखने के कारण यह औषधि अमृता कहलाती है। त्रिदोषशामक होने से प्रत्येक रोग में, तीनों प्रकार की प्रकृति में, प्रत्येक ऋतु में ली जा सकती है। गुणों में उष्ण होने पर भी विपाक में मधुर होने से समशीतोष्ण गुणवाली है। इसमें स्निग्धता होने से बलप्रद एवं शुद्धवर्धक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*गोखरूः* यह औषधि ठंडी होने से गुडुच की उष्णता का निवारण करने वाली है एवं पेशाब साफ लाकर मूत्रवहन तंत्र के समस्त रोगों को मिटाती है। यह शुक्रवर्धक एवं बलप्रद है।
*आँवलाः* यह औषधि ठंडी, त्रिदोषनाशक, रसायन, वयःस्थापक (यौवन स्थिर रखने वाली या यौवनरक्षक), हृदय एवं नेत्रों के लिए हितकर, रक्तवर्धक, मलशुद्धि करने वाली, धातुवर्धक एवं ज्ञानेन्द्रियों की शक्ति को बढ़ाने वाली है।
आयुर्वेद के अनुसार 40 वर्ष की उम्र से प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को नीरोग रहने हेतु हररोज रसायन चूर्ण का सेवन करना चाहिए क्योंकि यह चूर्ण बड़ी उम्र में होने वाली व्याधिओं का नाश करता है और शरीर में शक्ति स्फूर्ति एवं ताजगी तथा दीर्घजीवन देने वाला है।
प्रतिदिन इस चूर्ण का सेवन करने से व्यक्ति स्वस्थ एवं दीर्घायु होता है, उसकी आँखों का तेज बढ़ता है तथा पाचन ठीक होता है। जिस कारण भूख अच्छी लगती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह चूर्ण तीनों दोषों को सम करने वाला है। अश्वगंधा चूर्ण के साथ लेने पर अत्यंत वीर्यवर्धक है। उदररोग, आँतों के दोष, स्वप्नदोष तथा पेशाब में वीर्य जाने के दोष को दूर करने वाला है। इस चूर्ण के सेवन से शरीर में शक्ति, स्फूर्ति एवं ताजगी का अनुभव होता है। पाचनतंत्र, नाड़ीतंत्र तथा ओज-वीर्य की रक्षा करता है तथा बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी एवं बीमारी से बचाता है। छोटे-बड़े, रोगी निरोगी सभी इसका सेवन कर सकते हैं। सुबह दातुन करके चूसते चूसते यह चूर्ण लें तो विशेष लाभ होगा। इसे पानी से लें अथवा दूध से भी ले सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

पानी के साथ तो प्रत्येक व्यक्ति यह चूर्ण ले सकता है परंतु विशेष रोग में विशेष लाभ के लिए निम्नानुसार सेवन करें।
कफ के रोगों में शहद के साथ, वायु के रोगों में घी के साथ तथा पित्त के रोगों में मिश्री के साथ।
पीलिया के रोग में 1 ग्राम लेंडीपीपर के साथ।
मधुमेह में बड़ी मात्रा 6 से 10 ग्राम चूर्ण दिन मे दो से तीन बार पानी के साथ।
मूत्र की जलन में घी-मिश्री के साथ यह चूर्ण लें।
मूत्रावरोध में ककड़ी के साथ लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

यौन दौर्बल्य में एवं सामान्य कमजोरी में दूध अथवा घी-मिश्री के साथ लें। प्रदररोग में चावल के माँड के साथ लें।
चेहरे पर आँखों के नीचे काले दाग हो गये हों तो 2 ग्राम मुलहठी के चूर्ण में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम दूध के साथ लें।
बाल काले करने के लिए 20 से 40 मि.ली. भाँगरे के रस में लें।
*मात्राः* इस चूर्ण की 2 से 10 ग्राम तक की मात्रा उम्र एवं शरीर के अनुसार ली जा सकती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संतकृपा चूर्ण**ताजगी, स्फूर्ति व अच्छे स्वास्थ्य के लिए संत महात्मा का प्रेरणा प्रसाद*
एक छोटे गिलास पानी में एक चम्मच चूर्ण डालें और हिलाकर भोजन के आधा घंटा पहले या बाद में (सुबह-शाम) पी जायें। इसमें थोड़ा नींबू का रस और मिश्री भी मिला सकते हैं। प्रातःकाल इस चूर्ण के साथ नींबू, शहद, अथवा मिश्री मिलाकर बनाया हुआ शर्बत पीकर टहलने से लाभ होता है।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*कब्जियतः* गर्म पानी के साथ मिलाकर लें।
*पेट में कृमिः* टमाटर या पपीते पर डालकर खायें।
*पेट में गैस, खट्टी डकारें, एसिडिटीः* ठंडे या गर्म पानी में डालकर लें।
*सर्दी-जुकामः* गरम पानी में नींबू का रस व चूर्ण मिलाकर पियें।
*खाँसीः* शहद में मिलाकर चाटें।
*सिरदर्दः* पूरा चम्मच भरकर पानी के साथ मिलाकर लें।
*मन की खिन्नताः* शहद के साथ शर्बत बनाकर पियें।
*विशेष शक्ति एवं स्फूर्ति के लिएः* नारियल के पानी में मिलाकर लें।
*तंदरूस्त व्यक्ति को भी इस चूर्ण से लाभ होता है।* इसके सेवन से नाड़ियों का शोधन होकर ध्यान-भजन में मन लगता है।
दही, लस्सी, शहद, शर्बत, नींबू, फल, पुलाव, सलाद, चटनी आदि साथ सब लोग इसका सेवन कर सकते हैं। *यह चूर्ण दूध के साथ न लें।*अधिक औषधियों के व्यर्थ के सेवन से बचें। एक बार इस चूर्ण का लाभ अवश्य लें और अपन उदासीनता व निराशा को भगाकर जीवन में ताजगी, स्फूर्ति और प्रसन्नता का अनुभव करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*त्रिफला चूर्ण*आँवला, बहेड़ा व हरड़ का चूर्ण समान मात्रा में मिलाकर त्रिफला तैयार कीजिए। यह चूर्ण आवश्यकतानुसार 1 से 8 ग्राम तक खाया जा सकता है।
*सावधानीः* रास्ता चलकर थके हुए, बलहीन, कृश, उपवास से दुर्बल बने हुए को तथा गर्भवती स्त्री एवं नये बुखारवाले को त्रिफला नहीं लेना चाहिए।
*औषधि-प्रयोगः*
*नेत्र-रोगः* आँखों के सभी रोगों के लिए त्रिफला एक अकसीर औषध है। इस त्रिफला चूर्ण को घी तथा मिश्री के साथ मिलाकर कुछ माह तक खाने से नेत्ररोग दूर होते हैं। नेत्रों की सूजन, दर्द, लालिमा, जलन, कील, ज्योति मांद्य आदि रोगों में सुबह-शाम नियमित रूप से त्रिफला चूर्ण अथवा त्रिफला घृत लेने से और त्रिफला जल से नेत्र प्रक्षालन करने से नेत्र-सम्बन्धी समस्त विकार मिटते हैं व नेत्रों की ज्योति तथा नेत्रों का तेज बढ़ता है।
*त्रिफला जल बनाने की विधिः* मिट्टी के कोरे बर्तन या काँच के बर्तन में 2 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण 200 ग्राम जल में भिगोकर रखें। 4-6 घंटे बाद उस जल को ऊपर से निथारकर बारीक स्वच्छ कपड़े से छान लें। फिर उस जल से नेत्रों को नित्य धोयें या उसमें 2-3 मिनट तक पलकें झपकायें।
*एण्टीसेप्टिकः* त्रिफला आयुर्वेद का गंदगी हटाने वाला श्रेष्ठ द्रव्य है इसके पानी से घाव धोने से एलोपैथिक एण्टीसेप्टिक दवाई की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं रहती।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मोटापा एवं प्रमेहः* त्रिफला चूर्ण पानी में उबालकर, शहद मिलाकर पीने से चरबी कम होती है। इसी में यदि पीसी हुई हल्दी भी मिला ली जाय तो पीने से प्रमेह मिटता है।
*चर्मरोगः* दाद, खाज, खुजली, फोड़े-फुंसी आदि चर्मरोगों में सुबह-शाम 6 से 8 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण लेना हितकारी माना गया है।
*मुखपाकः* जिन लोगों को बार-बार मुँह आने की बीमारी हो अर्थात् मुखपाक हो जाता हो वे नित्य रात में 6 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण पानी के साथ खाकर त्रिफला के ठंडे पानी से कुल्ले करे।
*मूत्रमार्ग के रोगः* मूत्रमार्गगत रोग अर्थात् प्रमेह आदि में शहद के साथ त्रिफला लेने से अत्यंत लाभ होता है।
*जीर्णज्वर के रोगः* 2 से 3 ग्राम त्रिफला पानी के साथ लेना चाहिए।
*कामला रोगः* में गोमूत्र या शहद के साथ 2 से 4 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण लेने से एक माह में यह रोग मिट जाता है।
*त्वचा के चकते, मुँह के छालेः* गरमी से त्वचा पर चकतों पर त्रिफला की राख शहद में मिलाकर लगाने से राहत मिलती है। मुँह के छालों में भी इसी प्रकार लगाकर थूक से मुँह भर जाने पर उससे ही कुल्ला करने से छालों में राहत मिलती है।
*भगंदरः* त्रिफला चूर्ण में खैर की छाल का क्वाथ, भैंस का घी तथा वायविडंग का चूर्ण मिलाकर नियमित सेवन करने से भगंदर रोग मिटाता है।
*अन्नदोष, कब्जः* भोजन के बाद त्रिफला चूर्ण लेने से अन्न के दोष तथा वात-पित्त-कफ से उत्पन्न रोग मिटाते हैं और कब्जियत भी नहीं रहती।
त्रिफला में यदि पिप्पली (पीपर) चूर्ण का योग हो जाय तो उसकी गुणवत्ता बहुत बढ़ जाती है। त्रिफला चूर्ण का तीन भाग व पिप्पली चूर्ण का एक भाग मिलाकर शहद के साथ सेवन करने से खाँसी, श्वास, ज्वर आदि में लाभ होता है, दस्त साफ व जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त होती है।
इसके अतिरिक्त भी अनेक छोटे मोटे रोगों में त्रिफला औषधरूप में सहायक होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँवला चूर्ण*जैसे गन्ने में रस, वैसे हमारी नसों में वीर्य। वीर्य जितना पुष्ट और गाढ़ा होगा, व्यक्ति उतना ही जीवन के हर क्षेत्र में चमकेगा। आँवले का यह मिश्रण रात्रि को भोजन के बाद पानी के साथ 5-6 ग्राम लेने से स्वप्नदोष और महिलाओं का पानी गिरने का दोष दूर होता है, ऊर्जा बढ़ती है तथा शरीर में जो सार तत्त्व है, उसकी रक्षा होती है।
वीर्य पुष्ट होने से बहुत सारे लाभ होते हैं और तमाम प्रकार के रोग दूर होते हैं। करीब 40 दिन तक इसका सेवन करें। इन दिनों रात्रि भोजन में दूध न लें।
*नोटः* मिश्रण लेने के दो घंटा पहले से दो घंटा बाद तक दूध न लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

शोधनकल्प
लाभः यह चूर्ण पेट के तमाम रोगों एवं अजीर्ण को मिटाकर भूख बढ़ाता है, बलवर्धक है। यह क्षयरोग, दमा, सर्दी, खाँसी, बुखार के बाद की कमजोरी, अरूचि, सिरदर्द, अम्लपित्त, हृदयरोग, रक्तचाप, मधुमेह, यकृत के रोग, मूत्रपिंड के रोग, हिचकी, आमवात, मंदाग्नि, कब्जियत आदि रोगों के लिए हितकारी है। यह शरीर का शोधन करके शुद्धि करता है, दुष्प्रभाव (साईड इफेक्ट) नहीं करता। कफ, पित्त, तथा वात सम्बन्धी रोगों को मिटाता है। इसे लेने के बाद पहले ही दिन से दोष निकलेंगे और पेट साफ होने की प्रक्रिया शुरू हो जायेगी।
सेवन विधिः 4 से 8 ग्राम चूर्ण को 20 ग्राम शहद, गुनगुने पानी तथा संत कृपा चूर्ण में मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट सेवन करें। इन दिनों आँतों की मजबूती के लिए भोजन में गाय के घी का सेवन करना उचित है। भोजन हल्का व सुपाच्य हो। मधुमेह वाले यह चूर्ण बिना शहद के लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पीपल चूर्ण*पीपल के पेड़ की लकड़ी का मेधाशक्तिवर्धक प्रमाण शास्त्रों में वर्णित है। पीपल की पुरानी, सूखी लकड़ी से बने गिलास में रखे पानी को पीने से अथवा पीपल की लकड़ी का चूर्ण पानी भिगोकर छना हुआ पानी पीने से व्यक्ति मेधावी होता है। पित्तसम्बन्धी, शारीरिक गर्मी सम्बन्धी तमाम रोगों पर इसका अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है। शर्बत, ठंडाई आदि बनाते समय इस चूर्ण को कुछ समय के लिए पानी में भिगो दें या चूर्ण को पानी में उबालकर छान लें तथा ठंडा कर शर्बत, ठंडाई आदि में मिलाकर पियें।
*पीपल के हरे पेड़ काटना अशुभ व हानिकारक है।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आयुर्वेदिक चाय*यह चाय स्वास्थ्यवर्धक, रूचिकर एवं शरीर के लिए लाभप्रद है। इसे पीने से मस्तिष्क में शक्ति व शरीर में स्फूर्ति आती है, भूख बढ़ती है तथा पाचनक्रिया वेगवती बनती है। यह सर्दी, खाँसी, दमा, श्वास, कफजन्य ज्वर जैसे रोगों में लाभकारी है। यह चाय हर मौसम में उपयोगी है।
*मात्राः* दो कप पानी में एक चम्मच चाय।
*विधिः* यह चाय पानी में डालकर उबाल लें। जब पानी में आधा शेष बचे तब नीचे उतारकर छान लें। अब उसमें दूध, मिश्री या चीनी मिलाकर पियें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुलतानी मिट्टी*मुलतानी मिट्टी से स्नान करने पर रोमकूप खुल जाते हैं। मुलतानी मिट्टी से रगड़कर स्नान करने से जो लाभ होते हैं उनका एक प्रतिशत लाभ भी साबुन से स्नान करने से नहीं होता। बाजार में उपलब्ध साबुन में चर्बी, सोडा-क्षार और कई जहरीले रसायनों का मिश्रण होता है जो त्वचा व रोमकूपों पर हानिकारक प्रभाव छोड़ते हैं। स्फूर्ति और आरोग्यता चाहने वालों को साबुन के प्रयोग से बचकर मुलतानी मिट्टी से नहाना चाहिए।
मुलतानी मिट्टी या उसमें नींबू, बेसन, दही अथवा छाछ आदि मिलाकर शरीर पर थोड़ी देर लगाये रखें तो गर्मी व पित्तदोष से होने वाली तमाम बीमारियों को यह सोख लेता है। यह घोल लगाने से थोड़ा समय पहले बनाकर रखा जाय।
अपने वेद और पुराणों से लाभ उठाकर जापानी लोग मुलतानी मिट्टी मिश्रित घोल में आधा घंटा टब बाथ करते हैं, जिससे उनके त्वचा व पित्त सम्बन्धी काफी रोग ठीक हुए हैं। आप भी यह प्रयोग करके स्फूर्ति और स्वास्थ्य का लाभ ले सकते हैं।
यदि मुलतानी मिट्टी का घोल बनाकर शरीर पर लेप कर दिया जाय तथा 5-10 मिनट बाद रगड़कर नहाया जाय तो आशातीत लाभ होते हैं।
आप सभी साबुन का प्रयोग छोड़कर मुलतानी मिट्टी से स्नान करें और प्रत्यक्ष लाभ का अनुभव करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुवर्ण मालती*यह गोली स्वर्ण भस्म, मोती भस्म, यशदभस्म, हिंगुल, सफेद मिर्च और मक्खन को नींबू के रस से भावित करके बनायी जाती है।
*गुणः* यह औषधि, वृद्ध, युवक, सगर्भा स्त्री आदि सबके लिए हितकर है। इस रसायन में बल्य, क्षयघ्न, कीटाणुनाशक तथा रक्तप्रसादन गुण विशेष रूप से हैं। वातवह मण्डल, सहस्रार चक्र नाड़ी चक्र से लेकर सूक्ष्मातिसूक्ष्   अवयव तक सबको बल देने का महत्त्वपूर्ण गुण इस रसायन में है।
यह खासतौर पर उदरकला पर अपना प्रभाव दिखाती है। यह वायु का नाश करके आँतों की शिथिलता को दूर करती है। पाचक रसों को बढ़ाती है और अजीर्ण से होने वाले ज्वर, जीर्णज्वर, विषमज्वर, कफज्वर, धातुगत, ज्वर आदि रोगों का नाश करती है।
यह रसायन क्षयरोग, यकृत की वृद्धि, प्लीहा के दोष, मंदाग्नि, स्त्रियों का प्रदररोग, मानसिक निर्बलता, पुरानी खाँसी, धातुक्षीणता, हृदयरोग, मस्तकशूल आदि में हितकर है।
किसी भी पुराने रोग में धैर्य और शांत चित्त से इस औषधि का सेवन करने से लाभ होता ही है। किसी भी रोग से या अति व्यायाम, अति वीर्यनाश, अति परिश्रम या वृद्धावस्था आदि किसी भी हेतु से आयी हुई कमजोरी को यह रसायन दूर करता ही है।
*मात्रा और अनुपानः* 1 से 2 गोली दिन में 2 बार शहद या च्यवनप्राशावलेह या सितोपलादि चूर्ण और शहद के साथ लें।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *रजत मालती*


*गुणः* रक्त को बढ़ाकर मांसपेशियों को शक्ति देती है। आयुष्य, वीर्य, बुद्धि और कांति को बढ़ाती है। क्रोध, श्रम, पढ़ाई, रात्रि-जागरण, मनन, सूर्यताप, शोक, भय आदि के कारण होने वाली वात-वृद्धि में खास फायदा करती है। मूत्रपिंड, दिमाग, वातवहनाड़ी और वात-पित्त दोष पर शामक प्रभाव दिखाती है, जिससे पक्षाघात (लकवा), खंज, पंगु, शुक्रक्षयज व्याधि, नेत्ररोग, पाण्डुरोग, यकृत शोथ, हिस्टीरिया, ऐंठन, वृद्धावस्था की व्याधि आदि में विशेष फायदा देती है। गुप्तरोग और स्त्रोतस संकोचन के कारण जो नपुंसकता आती है उसको भी यह मिटाती है।
*अनुपानः* शहद, मलाई, मिश्री, दूध, मक्खन, आँवले का मुरब्बा या गुलकंद के साथ सेवन करें।
मधुमेह में अदरक के रस के साथ।
*मात्राः* बच्चों के लिए आधी गोली एक बार। बड़ों के लिए 1 या 2 गोली 2 बार।

----------


## ravi chacha

सप्तधातुवर्धक वटी
उपयोगः यह बूटी बल-वीर्यवर्धक, टूटी हड्डी को शीघ्र ही जोड़ने में सहायक और स्नायु संस्थान को सक्षम बनाये रखने वाली है। यह धातुस्राव, अशक्ति एवं कृशता में उपयोगी है तथा शरीर की सप्तधातुओं का संतुलन बनाये रखने में सहायभूत है।
सेवन विधिः एक गिलास पानी में रात को 2-3 ग्राम बूटी भिगो दें। सुबह उबालकर पानी आधा कर लें। इस ढंग से उबाली हुई बूटी एक बर्तन से दूसरे बर्तन में लें ताकि कदाचित मिट्टी के कण हों तो नीचे रह जायें। भीगी हुई बूटी को दूध के साथ भी उबालकर ले सकते हैं अथवा इसके पानी से हलवा बनाकर खा सकते हैं या सब्जी आदि में भी उपयोग कर सकते हैं। जिनकी हड्डियाँ कमजोर हैं या फ्रैक्चर हो गया है उसको गेहूँ के आटे का हलवा बनाकर उसमें यह बूटी मिलाकर लेना अत्यंत लाभकारी है। सप्तधातुवर्धक इस औषधि में कोई दोष नहीं, कोई दुष्परिणाम (साइड इफेक्ट) नहीं। शरीर को सुदुढ़ बनाने की इच्छा वाले रोगी निरोगी, सभी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संत च्यवनप्राश*च्यवनप्राश एक उत्तम आयुर्वेदिक औषध एवं पौष्टिक खाद्य है, जिसका प्रमुख घटक आँवला है। यह जठराग्निवर्धक और बलवर्धक है। इसका सेवन अवश्य करना चाहिए।
किसी किसी की धारणा है कि च्यवनप्राश का सेवन शीत ऋतु में ही करना चाहिए, परंतु यह सर्वथा भ्रांत मान्यता है। इसका सेवन सब ऋतुओं में किया जा सकता है। ग्रीष्म ऋतु में भी यह गरमी नहीं करता, क्योंकि इसका प्रधान द्रव्य आँवला है, जो शीतवीर्य होने से पित्तशामक है। आँवले को उबालकर उसमें 56 प्रकार की वस्तुओं के अतिरिक्त हिमालय से लायी गयी वज्रबला (सप्तधातुवर्धनी वनस्पति) भी डालकर यह च्यवनप्राश बनाया जाता है।
*लाभः* बालक, वृद्ध, क्षत-क्षीण, स्त्री-संभोग से क्षीण, शोषरोगी, हृदय के रोगी और क्षीण स्वरवाले को इसके सेवन से काफी लाभ होता है। इसके सेवन से खाँसी, श्वास, वातरक्त, छाती की जकड़न, वातरोग, पित्तरोग, शुक्रदोष, मूत्ररोग आदि नष्ट हो जाते हैं। यह स्मरणशक्ति और बुद्धिवर्धक तथा कांति, वर्ण और प्रसन्नता देनेवाला है एवं इसके सेवन से वृद्धत्व की कमजोरी नहीं रहती। यह फेफड़ों को मजबूत करता है, दिल को ताकत देता है, पुरानी खाँसी और दमें में बहुत फायदा करता है तथा दस्त साफ आता है। अम्लपित्त में यह बड़ा फायदेमंद है। वीर्यविकार और स्वप्नदोष नष्ट करता है। इसके अतिरक्त यह क्षयरोग और हृदयरोगनाशक तथा भूख बढ़ाने वाला है। संक्षिप्त में कहा जाय तो पूरे शरीर की कार्यविधि को सुधार देने वाला है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मात्राः* नाश्ते के साथ 15 से 20 ग्राम सुबह शाम। बच्चों के लिए 5 से 10 ग्राम। च्यवनप्राश सेवन करने से 2 घंटे पूर्व तथा 2 घंटे बाद तक दूध का सेवन न करें।
च्यवनप्राश केवल बीमारो की ही दवा नहीं है, बल्कि स्वस्थ मनुष्यों के लिए भी उत्तम खाद्य है। आँवले में वीर्य की परिपक्वता कार्तिक पूर्णिमा के बाद आती है। लेकिन जानने में आता है कि कुछ बाजारू औषध निर्माणशालाएँ (फार्मेसियाँ) धन कमाने व च्यवनप्राश की माँग पूरी करने के लिए हरे आँवले की अनुपलब्धता में आँवला चूर्ण से ही च्यवनप्राश बनाती हैं और कहीं-कहीं तो स्वाद के लिए इसमें शकरकंद का भी प्रयोग किया जाता है। कैसी विडंबना है कि धन कमाने के लिए स्वार्थी लोगों द्वारा कैसे-कैसे तरीके अपनाये जाते हैं!

----------


## ravi chacha

करोड़ों रूपये कमाने की धुन में लाखों-लाखों रूपये प्रचार में लगाने वाले लोगों को यह पता ही नहीं चलता कि लोहे की कड़ाही में च्यवनप्राश नहीं बनाया जाता। उन्हें यह भी नहीं पता कि ताजे आँवलों से और कार्तिक पूनम के बाद ही वीर्यवान च्यवनप्राश बनता है।
जो कार्तिक पूनम से पहले ही च्यवनप्राश बनाकर बेचते हैं और लाखों रूपये विज्ञापन में खर्च करते हैं, वे करोड़ों रूपये कमाने के सपने साकार करने में ही लगे रहते हैं। ऐसे लोगों का लक्ष्य केवल पैसा कमाना होता है, मानव के स्वास्थ्य के साथ कोई सम्बन्ध ही नहीं होता।
इसके विपरीत सूरत, दिल्ली व अमदावाद समितियों द्वारा न नफा न नुकसान इस सेवाभाव से वीर्यवान आँवलों के द्वारा शुद्ध व पौष्टिक च्यवनप्राश बनाया जाता है। जिसमें आँवलों को 24 वनस्पतियों में उबाला जाता है और 32 पौष्टिक चीजें (शहद, घी, इलायची आदि) डालकर कुल 56 प्रकार की वस्तुओं के अतिरिक्त हिमालय से लायी गयी वज्रबला (सप्तधातुवर्धनी वनस्पति) भी डालकर च्यवनप्राश बनाया गया है।
विधिवत 56 प्रकार की वस्तुओं से युक्त शुद्ध एवं पौष्टिक यह च्यवनप्राश जरूर खाना चाहिए।
56 वस्तुओं से एवं वीर्यवान आँवलों से बने इसे च्यवनप्राश का नाम रखा गया है *संत च्यवनप्राश।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मालिश तेल*जोड़ों (वायु के) दर्द के लिए यह एक उत्तम तेल है। मूढ़मार, पैर में मोच आना आदि में हल्के हाथ से मालिश करके गरम कपड़े से सेंक करने पर शीघ्र लाभ होता है। चोट, घाव, खुजली और फटी एड़ियों के लिए यह लाभदायक है।
एक सज्जन के पैर की एड़ी किसी दुर्घटना में कट गयी दी। उन्हें नरेन्द्रनगर के सरकारी अस्पताल में दाखिल किया गया। डेटॉल और सोफ्रामाइसिन की कई टयूब्स खाली हो गयीं लेकिन घाव ठीक नहीं हुआ। ऐन्टीबायोटिक गोलियों और इंजैक्शनों में खूब पैसा लुटाया, पर ठीक न हुआ। आखिर आश्रम द्वारा निर्मित संत कृपा मालिश तेल (सर्वगुण तेल) दिन में दो बार गुनगुना कर लगाया गया। इससे जादुई फायदा देखा गया।
इस तेल का उपयोग परम पूज्य संत श्री आसारामजी बापू ने भी स्वयं पर किया। फोड़ा हो रहा था तब दो दिन उस पर यह तेल लगाया जिससे फोड़ा गायब हो गया। कहीं थोड़ी चोट लगी, खून निकला तब एक दो बार यह तेल लगाया तो वह ठीक हो गयी। आप भी प्राकृतिक पद्धति से बनाये गये इस तेल का लाभ लें।
बहुत फायदा करने वाला, बहुत सस्ता संत कृपा मालिश तेल अपने सभी आश्रमों एवं आश्रम की सेवा समितियों के पास उपलब्ध है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँवला तेल*बालों के लिए उत्तम यह तेल बाल झड़ना, सफेद होना, सिर की गर्मी आदि में फायदा पहुँचाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*नीम तेल*यह तेल दाद, खाज, खुजली तथा चमड़ी के अनेक रोगों में लाभ करता है। इसके अलावा बालों में जुएँ पड़ने पर भी इसका उपयोग किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संतकृपा नेत्रबिन्दु*गुलाब जल और अन्य आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों से बना यह नेत्रबिन्दु आँखों की समस्त बीमारियों में लाभकारी औषधि सिद्ध हुई है। इसके प्रयोग से आँख आना, आँखों में खुजली, लाली, रोहे आदि रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं। इसका लगातार इस्तेमाल करने से सफेद व काला नाखूना साफ हो जाता है। आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है एवं कमजोरी दूर होती है। अधिक समय तक इसका उपयोग करने से धीरे-धीरे नंबर घटकर चश्मा भी छूट जाता है। इसे छोटे बच्चे भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।
*प्रयोग-विधिः* नेत्रबिन्दु डालने से पहले आँखों को ठंडे पानी से धोकर साफ करें फिर तौलिये से पोंछकर नेत्रबिन्दु डालें, तो जल्द लाभ होगा। आँखों में इसकी 1 से 2 बूँद डालकर ढक्कन लगाकर शीशी तुरंत बंद कर दें और इसे ठंडे स्थान पर रखें। नेत्रबिन्दु को प्लास्टिक की अपेक्षा काँच की शीशी में रख सकें को उत्तम है। 1-2 बूँद प्रातः व सायं आँखों में डालें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कर्णबिन्दु*कान का दर्द, कान से बहता हुआ मवाद, बहरापन, सिरदर्द, दाँत एवं दाढ़ का दर्द, आँख की लालिमा आदि रोगों में यह बिन्दु सिर्फ कान डालनेमात्र से फायदे करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अमृत द्रव*कपूर, मेंथाल, अजवायन सत्त्व आदि आयुर्वेदिक वस्तुएँ मिलाकर यह द्रव तैयार किया जाता है। सिरदर्द, जुकाम, खाँसी, गले के रोग में एक कटोरी में पानी हल्का सा गर्म करके उसमें अमृत द्रव की 2 से 10 बूँदें मिलाकर पीने से फायदा होता है। सिरदर्द होने पर इसे बाम की तरह भी लगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*दंतामृत*तिल के तेल को खैर, जामुन, आम की छाल, मुलहठी, घमासो, काला कमल आदि द्रव्यों से सिद्ध किया जाता है। उसके बाद नीम तेल, अमृत द्रव, लौंग तेल आदि मिलाकर यह दंतामृत तैयार किया जाता है। पायरिया, मसूड़ों में दर्द तथा दाँतों की सभी तकलीफों में इससे मसाज करें। मुँह में से दुर्गन्ध आने पर कटोरी में पानी लेकर उसमें दंतामृत की 5 से 7 बूँदे डालकर कुल्ले करने हैं। यह खूब फायदा करता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*फेस पैक*चेहरे की कील मुँहासे, चेहरे का कालापन, आँखों के नीचे कालापन आदि में फेस पैक शीघ्र ही लाभदायी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*ज्योतिशक्ति*असली मामरा बादाम 100 ग्राम, गाय का घी 100 ग्राम और अन्य मिश्रण के साथ कुल 350 ग्राम। इस मिश्रण को चाँदी या संगमरमर के बर्तन में रखकर अनाज में सात दिन तक दबाकर रखें। बाद में यह मिश्रण हररोज सुबह खाली पेट 1 चम्मच (8 से 10 ग्राम) चबा-चबाकर खायें। इन दिनों में हलका खुराक होना अच्छा रहेगा।
इससे सेवन से नेत्रज्योति बढ़ती है, मस्तिष्क व नाड़ीतंत्र पुष्ट होता है, आयु बढ़ती हैष पूज्य बापू जी और 84 वर्ष उम्र के महंत बदीरामजी इसके लाभ का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया है। ज्ञानतंतुओं को पोषण देने वाला यह बेजोड़ मिश्रण है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कल्याणकारक सुवर्णप्राश*

----------


## ravi chacha

आयुर्वेद के श्रेष्ठ ग्रंथ अष्टांगहृदय तथा कश्यप संहिता में बालकों के लिए जाने वाले 16 संस्कारों के अंतर्गत सुवर्णप्राश का उल्लेख आता है। नवजात शिशु को जन्म से एक माह तक रोज नियमित रूप से सुवर्णप्राश देने से वह अतिशय बुद्धिमान बनता है और सभी प्रकार के रोगों से उसकी रक्षा होती है। सुवर्णप्राश मेधा, बुद्धि, बल, अग्नि तथा आयुष्य बढ़ानेवाला, कल्याणकारक व पुण्यदायी है।यह ग्रहबाधा व ग्रहपीड़ा को भी दूर करता है।
6 मास तक इसका सेवन करने से बालक श्रुतिधर होता है अर्थात् सुनी हुई हर बात धारण कर लेता है। उसकी स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ती है तथा शरीर का समुचित विकास होता है। वह पुष्ट व चप्पल बनता है। सुवर्णप्राश शरीर की कांति उज्जवल बनाता है। यह भूख बढ़ाता है, जिससे बालक का शरीर पुष्ट होता है। बालकों की रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ती है, जिसमें बाल्यावस्था में बार-बार उत्पन्न होनेवाले सर्दी, खाँसी, जुकाम, दस्त, उलटी, न्यूमोनिया आदि कफजन्य विकारों से छुटकारा मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह एक प्रकार का आयुर्वेदिक रोगप्रतिकारक टीका भी है जो बालकों की पोलियो, क्षयरोग (टी.बी.), विसूचिका (कॉलरा) आदि से रक्षा करता है।
विद्यार्थी भी स्मरणशक्ति व शारीरिक शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। माताएँ गर्भावस्था में प्राणीजन्य कैल्शियम, लौह, जीवनसत्त्वों (विटामिन्स) की गोलियों के स्थान पर अगर सुवर्णप्राश का प्रयोग करें तो वे स्वस्थ, तेजस्वी-ओजस्वी व मेधावी संतान को जन्म दे सकती हैं। इसके साथ-साथ ताजा, स्निग्ध, सुपाच्य और सात्त्विक आहार लेने से गर्भस्थ शिशु को विशेष लाभ होता है। यह एक उत्तम गर्भपोषक है। इसमें उपस्थित शुद्ध केसर बालक के वर्ण में निखार लाता है।
वृद्धावस्था में, स्मृतिविभ्रम, मानसिक अवसाद आदि लक्षणों में मधुमेह, उच्च रक्तचाप, हृदयरोग, स्त्रीरोग आदि में तन मन को सक्षम बनाने के लिए यह कल्याणकारक सुवर्णप्राश विशेष लाभदायी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सेवन विधि गुटिकाः* पहले दिन बूटि को स्वच्छ पत्थर पर शुद्ध जल अथवा मातृस्तन्य में एक बार घिसकर घी तथा शुद्ध शहद के विमिश्रण (विषम अनुपात) में मिलाकर नवजात शिशु को दें। दूसरे दिन 2 बार दें। इस प्रकार 10 दिन तक प्रतिदिन 1-1 पसारा बढ़ाते जायें। अर्थात् 1 माह के बालक के लिए लगभग 27 से 30 बार गुटी घिसकर दे दें। 2 माह – 40, 3 माह – 50, 4 माह – 60, 1 माह – 70 और 6 माह के बालक के लिए लगभग 80 बार घिसकर गुटी दे दें। 6 महीने बाद सुवर्ण प्राश गोली का उपयोग करें।
*बालक की उम्र*
*वटी*

6 माह से 2 साल तक
¼ गोली 1 बार घी+शहद से 

2 से 3 साल तक
½ गोली 1 बार घी+शहद से

3 से 7 साल तक
½ गोली 2 बार घी+शहद से

7 से 10 साल तक
1 गोली 2 बार घी+शहद से

*सगर्भाओं, मनोरूग्णों तथा वृद्धों के लिए 2 गोलियाँ 2 बार घी**+**शहद से।*



*नोटः* घी और शहद असमान मात्रा में मिलाकर लें। अर्थात् घी अधिक और शहद कम अथवा शहद अधिक और घी कम।*सेवन विधि गुटिकाः* पहले दिन बूटि को स्वच्छ पत्थर पर शुद्ध जल अथवा मातृस्तन्य में एक बार घिसकर घी तथा शुद्ध शहद के विमिश्रण (विषम अनुपात) में मिलाकर नवजात शिशु को दें। दूसरे दिन 2 बार दें। इस प्रकार 10 दिन तक प्रतिदिन 1-1 पसारा बढ़ाते जायें। अर्थात् 1 माह के बालक के लिए लगभग 27 से 30 बार गुटी घिसकर दे दें। 2 माह – 40, 3 माह – 50, 4 माह – 60, 1 माह – 70 और 6 माह के बालक के लिए लगभग 80 बार घिसकर गुटी दे दें। 6 महीने बाद सुवर्ण प्राश गोली का उपयोग करें।
*बालक की उम्र*
*वटी*

6 माह से 2 साल तक
¼ गोली 1 बार घी+शहद से 

2 से 3 साल तक
½ गोली 1 बार घी+शहद से

3 से 7 साल तक
½ गोली 2 बार घी+शहद से

7 से 10 साल तक
1 गोली 2 बार घी+शहद से

*सगर्भाओं, मनोरूग्णों तथा वृद्धों के लिए 2 गोलियाँ 2 बार घी**+**शहद से।*



*नोटः* घी और शहद असमान मात्रा में मिलाकर लें। अर्थात् घी अधिक और शहद कम अथवा शहद अधिक और घी कम।

----------


## ravi chacha

मिल का आटा स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक
आजकल बड़ी-बड़ी मिलों से बनकर आने वाले आटे का उपयोग अधिक होता है किंतु यह आटा खाने वाले के स्वास्थ्य को नुकसान पहुँचाता है। मिलों के आटे की अपेक्षा घरेलू मशीनों का आटा अच्छा रहता है लेकिन हाथ की चक्की द्वारा बनाया गया आटा सर्वोत्तम होता है। आटे की मिलों में प्रतिदिन टनों की मात्रा में गेहूँ पीसा जाता है। अतः इतने सारे गेहूँ की ठीक से सफाई नहीं हो पाती। फलतः गेहूँ के साथ उसमें चूहों द्वारा पैदा की गयी गंदगी तथा गेहूँ में लगे कीड़े आदि भी घिस जाते हैं। साधकों के लिए इसे शुद्ध एवं सात्त्विक अन्न नहीं कहा जा सकता। इसलिए जहाँ तक हो सके गेहूँ को साफ करके स्वयं चक्की में पीसना चाहिए और उस आटे को सात दिन से अधिक समय तक नहीं रखना चाहिए क्योंकि आटा सात दिन तक ही पौष्टिक रहता है। सात दिनों के बाद उसके पौष्टिक तत्त्व मरने लगते हैं। इस प्रकार का पोषकतत्त्वविहीन आटा खाने से मोटापा, पथरी तथा कमजोरी होने की सम्भावना रहती है।
आटे को छानकर उसका चापड़ा (चोकर) फेंके नहीं, वरन् चोकरयुक्त आटे का सेवन करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

आमतौर पर साबूदाना शाकाहार कहा जाता है और व्रत, उपवास में इसका काफी प्रयोग होता है। लेकिन शाकाहार होने के बावजूद भी साबूदाना पवित्र नहीं है। क्या आप इस सच्चाई को जानते हैं ?
यह सच है कि साबूदाना (Tapioca) कसावा के गूदे से बनाया जाता है परंतु इसकी निर्माण विधि इतनी अपवित्र है कि इसे शाकाहार एवं स्वास्थ्यप्रद नहीं कहा जा सकता।

----------


## ravi chacha

साबूदाना बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले कसावा को खुले मैदान में बनी कुण्डियों में डाला जाता है तथा रसायनों की सहायता से उन्हें लम्बे समय तक सड़ाया जाता है। इस प्रकार सड़ने से तैयार हुआ गूदा महीनों तक खुले आसमान के नीचे पड़ा रहता है। रात में कुण्डियों को गर्मी देने के लिए उनके आस-पास बड़े-बड़े बल्ब जलाये जाते हैं। इससे बल्ब के आस-पास उड़ने वाले कई छोटे मोटे जहरीले जीव भी इन कुण्डियों में गिर कर मर जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरी ओर इस गूदे में पानी डाला जाता है जिससे उसमें सफेद रंग के करोड़ों लम्बे कृमि पैदा हो जाते हैं। इसके बाद इस गूदे को मजदूरों के पैरों तले रौंदा जाता है। इस प्रक्रिया में गूदे में गिरे हुए कीट पतंग तथा सफेद कृमि भी उसी में समा जाते हैं। यह प्रक्रिया कई बार दोहरायी जाती है।
इसके बाद इसे मशीनों में डाला जाता है और मोती जैसे चमकीले दाने बनाकर साबूदाने का नाम रूप दिया जाता है परंतु इस चमक के पीछे कितनी अपवित्रता छिपी है वह सभी को दिखायी नहीं देती।

----------


## ravi chacha

टी.वी. अधिक देखने से बच्चों को मिर्गी................
अमृतसर मेडिकल कालेज के स्नायुतंत्र विभाग के अध्यक्ष डॉ. अशोक उप्पल ने अमृतसर में हुए अखिल भारतीय सम्मेलन में कहा कि पश्चिमी देशों में टेलिविजन अधिक देखने के कारण बच्चों में मिर्गी का रोग बहुत बढ़ चुका है और अब भारत में भी ऐसे कई समाचार सुनने में आ रहे हैं। देश में अनेक चैनलों के प्रसारण के कारण बच्चे पहले की अपेक्षा अधिक समय तक टी.वी. देखते हैं। इसके दुष्परिणामस्वरूप उनमें मिर्गी रोग से ग्रस्त होने की संभावना बढ़ रही है।
सम्मेलन में यह मुद्दा विशेष रूप से चर्चित रहा।

----------


## ravi chacha

सम्मेलन में भाग लेने वाले विभिन्न डॉक्टरों ने इस तथ्य की पुष्टि करते हुए कहाः टेलिविजन में प्रसारित कार्यक्रमों को बड़ों की अपेक्षा बच्चे अधिक ध्यानपूर्वक देखते हैं। टेलिविजन पर तेजी से बदल रहे दृश्यों का उनके मस्तिष्क में स्थित हारमोन्स पर बुरा प्रभाव पड़ता है, जिससे उनका दिमागी संतुलन बिगड़ जाता है। फलतः मिर्गी, अशांति, तनाव जैसे रोगों का होना तथा क्रोधी व चिड़चिड़ा स्वभाव बनना साधारण बात हो जाती है।
बच्चों के अतिरिक्त टी.वी. के अधिक शौकीन वयस्कों में भी इस प्रकार की समस्या पैदा हो सकती है। विशेषकर देर रात तक टी.वी. देखने वालों को यह रोग होने की अधिक संभावना रहती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*चॉकलेट का अधिक सेवनः हृदयरोग को आमंत्रण*क्या आप जानते हैं कि चॉकलेट में कई ऐसी चीजें भी हैं जो शरीर को धीरे-धीरे रोगी बना सकती है ? प्राप्त जानकारी के अनुसार चॉकलेट का सेवन मधुमेह एवं हृदयरोग को उत्पन्न होने में सहाय करता है तथा शारीरिक चुस्ती को भी कम कर देता है। यदि यह कह दिया जाये कि चॉकलेट एक मीठा जहर है तो इसमें कोई अतिशयोक्ति नहीं होगी।
कुछ चॉकलेटों में इथाइल एमीन नामक कार्बनिक यौगिक होता है जो शरीर में पहुँचकर रक्तवाहिनियों की आंतरिक सतह पर स्थित तंत्रिकाओं को उदीप्त करता है। इससे हृदयरोग पैदा होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हृदयरोग विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि चॉकलेट के सेवन से तंत्रिकाएँ उदीप्त होने से डी.एन.ए. जीन्स सक्रिय होते हैं जिससे हृदय की धड़कने बढ़ जाती हैं। चॉकलेट के माध्यम से शरीर में प्रवेश करने वाले रसायन पूरी तरह पच जाने तक अपना दुष्प्रभाव छोड़ते रहते हैं। अधिकांश चॉकलेटों के निर्माण में प्रयुक्त होने वाली निकेल धातु हृदयरोगों को बढ़ाती है।
इसके अलावा चॉकलेट के अधिक प्रयोग से दाँतों में कीड़ा लगना, पायरिया, दाँतों का टेढ़ा होना, मुख में छाले होना, स्वरभंग, गले में सूजन व जलन, पेट में कीड़े होना, मूत्र में जलन आदि अनेक रोग पैदा हो जाते हैं।
वैसे भी शरीर स्वास्थ्य एवं आहार के नियमों के आधार पर किसी व्यक्ति को चॉकलेट की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*'मिठाई की दुकान अर्थात् यमदूत का घर'*आचार्य सुश्रुत ने कहा हैः 'भैंस का दूध पचने में अति भारी, अतिशय अभिष्यंदी होने से रसवाही स्रोतों को कफ से अवरूद्ध करने वाला एवं जठराग्नि का नाश करने वाला है !' यदि भैंस का दूध इतना नुकसान कर सकता है तो उसका मावा जठराग्नि का कितना भयंकर नाश करता होगा?मावे के लिए शास्त्र में किलाटक शब्द का उपयोग किया गया है, जो भारी होने के कारण भूख मिटा देता है।
*किरति विक्षिपत क्षुधं गुरुत्वात् कृ विक्षेपे किरे लंश्रति किलाटः इति हेमः ततः स्वार्थेकन्।*
नयी ब्याही हुई गाय-भैस के शुरुआत के दूध को पीयूष भी कहते हैं। यही कच्चा दूध बिगड़कर गाढ़ा हो जाता है, जिसे क्षीरशाक कहते हैं। दूध में दही अथवा छाछ डालकर उसे फाड़ लिया जाता है फिर उसे स्वच्छ वस्त्र में बाँधकर उसका पानी निकाल लिया जाता है जिसे तक्रपिंड (छेना या पनीर) कहते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

भावप्रकाश निघंटु में लिखा गया है कि ये सब चीजें पचने में अत्यंत भारी एवं कफकारक होने से अत्यंत तीव्र जठराग्नवालों को ही पुष्टि देती है, अन्य के लिए तो रोगकारक ही साबित होती है।
श्रीखंड और पनीर भी पचने में अति भारी, कब्जियत करने वाले एवं अभिष्यंदी है। ये चर्बी, कफ, पित्त एवं सूजन उत्पन्न करने वाले हैं। ये यदि नहीं पचते हैं तो चक्कर, ज्वर, रक्तपित्त (रक्त का बहना), रक्तवात, त्वचारोग, पांडुरोग(रक्त न बनना) तथा रक्त को कैंसर आदि रोगों को जन्म देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब मावा, पीयूष, छेना (तक्रपिंड), क्षीरशाक, दही आदि से मिठाई बनाने के लिए उनमें शक्कर मिलायी जाती है, तब तो वे और भी ज्यादा कफ करने वाले, पचने में भारी एवं अभिष्यंदी बन जाते हैं। पाचन में अत्यंत भारी ऐसी मिठाइयाँ खाने से कब्जियत एवं मंदाग्नि होती हैं जो सब रोगों का मूल है। इसका योग्य उपचार न किया जाय तो ज्वर आता है एवं ज्वर को दबाया जाय अथवा गलत चिकित्सा हो जाय तो रक्तपित्त, रक्तवात, त्वचा के रोग, पांडुरोग, रक्त का कैंसर, मधुमेह, कोलेस्ट्रोल बढ़ने से हृदयरोग आदि रोग होते हैं। कफ बढ़ने से खाँसी, दमा, क्षयरोग जैसे रोग होते हैं। मंदाग्नि होने से सातवीं धातु (वीर्य)  कैसे बन सकती है? अतः अंत में नपुंसकता आ जाती है!

----------


## ravi chacha

आज का विज्ञान भी कहता है कि 'बौद्धिक कार्य करने वाले व्यक्ति के लिए दिन के दौरान भोजन में केवल 40 से 50 ग्राम वसा (चरबी) पर्याप्त है और कठिन श्रम करने वाले के लिए 90 ग्राम। इतनी वसा तो सामान्य भोजन में लिये जाने वाले घी, तेल, मक्खन, गेहूँ, चावल, दूध आदि में ही मिल जाती है। इसके अलावा मिठाई खाने से कोलेस्ट्रोल बढ़ता है। धमनियों की जकड़न बढ़ती है, नाड़ियाँ मोटी होती जाती हैं। दूसरी ओर रक्त में चरबी की मात्रा बढ़ती है और वह इन नाड़ियों में जाती है। जब तक नाड़ियों में कोमलता होती है तब तक वे फैलकर इस चरबी को जाने के लिए रास्ता देती है। परंतु जब वे कड़क हो जाती हैं, उनकी फैलने की सीमा पूरी हो जाती है तब वह चरबी वहीं रुक जाती है और हृदयरोग को जन्म देती है।'

----------


## ravi chacha

मिठाई में अनेक प्रकार की दूसरी ऐसी चीजें भी मिलायी जाती हैं, जो घृणा उत्पन्न करें। शक्कर अथवा बूरे में कॉस्टिक सोडा अथवा चोंक का चूरा भी मिलाया जाता है जिसके सेवन से आँतों में छाले पड़ जाते हैं। प्रत्येक मिठाई में प्रायः कृत्रिम (एनेलिन) रंग मिलाये जाते हैं जिसके कारण कैंसर जैसे रोग उत्पन्न होते हैं।
जलेबी में कृत्रिम पीला रंग (मेटालीन यलो) मिलाया जाता है, जो हानिकारक है। लोग उसमें टॉफी, खराब मैदा अथवा घटिया किस्म का गुड़ भी मिलाते हैं। उसे जिन आयस्टोन एवं पेराफील से ढका जाता है, वे भी हानिकारक हैं। उसी प्रकार मिठाईयों को मोहक दिखाने वाले चाँदी के वर्क एल्यूमीनियम फॉइल में से बने होते हैं एवं उनमें जो केसर डाला जाता है, वह तो केसर के बदले भुट्टे के रेशे में मुर्गी का खून भी हो सकता है !!

----------


## ravi chacha

आधुनिक विदेशी मिठाईयों में पीपरमेंट, गोले, चॉकलेट, बिस्कुट, लालीपॉप, केक, टॉफी, जेम्स, जेलीज, ब्रेड आदि में घटिया किस्म का मैदा, सफेद खड़ी, प्लास्टर ऑफ पेरिस, बाजरी अथवा अन्य अनाज का बिगड़ा हुआ आटा मिलाया जाता है। अच्छे केक में भी अण्डे का पाउडर मिलाकर बनावटी मक्खन, घटिया किस्म के शक्कर एवं जहरीले सुगंधित पदार्थ मिलाये जाते हैं। नानखटाई में इमली के बीज के आटे का उपयोग होता है। कन्फेक्शनरी में फ्रेंच चॉक, ग्लकोज का बिगड़ा हुआ सीरप एवं सामान्य रंग अथवा एसेन्स मिलाये जाते हैं। बिस्कुट बनाने के उपयोग में आने वाले आकर्षक जहरी रंग हानिकारक होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार, ऐसी मिठाइयाँ वस्तुतः मिठाई न होते हुए बल, बुद्धि और स्वास्थ्यनाशक, रोगकारक एवं तमस बढ़ानेवाली साबित होती है।
मिठाइयों का शौक कुप्रवृत्तियों का कारण एवं परिणाम है। डॉ. ब्लोच लिखते हैं कि मिठाई का शौक जल्दी कुप्रवृत्तियों की ओर प्रेरित करता है। जो बालक मिठाई के ज्यादा शौकीन होते हैं उनके पतन की ज्यादा संभावना रहती है और वे दूसरे बालकों की अपेक्षा हस्तमैथुन जैसे कुकर्मों की ओर जल्दी खिंच जाते हैं।
स्वामी विवेकानंद ने भी कहा हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

''मिठाई (कंदोई) की दुकान साक्षात यमदूत का घर है।''
जैसे, खमीर लाकर बनाये गये इडली-डोसे आदि खाने में तो स्वादिष्ट लगते हैं परंतु स्वास्थ्य के लिए अत्यंत हानिकारक होते हैं, इसी प्रकार मावे एवं दूध को फाड़कर बने पनीर से बनायी गयी मिठाइयाँ लगती तो मीठी हैं पर होती हैं जहर के समान। मिठाई खाने से लीवर और आँतों की भयंकर असाध्य बीमारियाँ होती हैं। अतः ऐसी मिठाइयों से आप भी बचें, औरों को भी बचायें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रसायन चिकित्सा*रसायन चिकित्सा आयुर्वेद के अष्टांगों में से एक महत्त्वपूर्ण चिकित्सा है। रसायन का सीधा सम्बन्ध धातु के पोषण से है। यह केवल औषध-व्यवस्था न होकर औषधि, आहार-विहार एवं आचार का एक विशिष्ट प्रयोग है जिसका उद्देश्य शरीर में उत्तम धातुपोषण के माध्यम से दीर्घ आयुष्य, रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति एवं उत्तम बुद्धिशक्ति को उत्पन्न करना है। स्थूल रूप से यह शारीरिक स्वास्थ्य का संवर्धन करता है परंतु सूक्ष्म रूप से इसका सम्बन्ध मनःस्वास्थ्य से अधिक है। विशेषतः मेध्य रसायन इसके लिए ज्यादा उपयुक्त है। बुद्धिवर्धक प्रभावों के अतिरिक्त इसके निद्राकारी, मनोशांतिदायी एवं चिंताहारी प्रभाव भी होते हैं। अतः इसका उपयोग विशेषकर मानसिक विकारजन्य शारीरिक व्याधियों में किया जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रसायन सेवन में वय, प्रकृति, सात्म्य, जठराग्नि तथा धातुओं का विचार आवश्यक है। भिन्न-भिन्न वय तथा प्रकृति के लोगों की आवश्यकताएँ भिन्न-भिन्न होने के कारण तदनुसार किये गये प्रयोगों से ही वांछित फल की प्राप्ति होती है।
1 से 10 साल तक के बच्चों को 1 से 2 चुटकी वचाचूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर चटाने से बाल्यावस्था में स्वभावतः बढ़ने वाले कफ का शमन होता है, वाणी स्पष्ट व बुद्धि कुशाग्र होती है।
11 से 20 साल तक के किशोंरों एवं युवाओं को 2-3 ग्राम बलाचूर्ण 1-1 कप पानी व दूध में उबालकर देने से रस, मांस तथा शुक्रधातुएँ पुष्ट होती हैं एवं शारीरिक बल की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

21 से 30 साल तक के लोगों को 1 चावल के दाने के बराबर शतपुटी लौह भस्म गोघृत में मिलाकर देने से रक्तधातु की वृद्धि होती है। इसके साथ सोने से पहले 1 चम्मच आँवला चूर्ण पानी के साथ लेने से नाड़ियों की शुद्धि होकर शरीर में स्फूर्ति व ताजगी का संचार होता है।
31 से 40 साल तक के लोगों को शंखपुष्पी का 10 से 15 मि.ली. रस अथवा उसका 1 चम्मच चूर्ण शहद में मिलाकर देने से तनावजन्य मानसिक विकारों में राहत मिलती है व नींद अच्छी जाती है। उच्च रक्तचाप कम करने एवं हृदय को शक्ति प्रदान करने में भी वह प्रयोग बहुत हितकर है।

----------


## ravi chacha

41 से 50 वर्ष की उम्र के लोगों को 1 ग्राम ज्योतिष्मिती चूर्ण 2 चुटकी सोंठ के साथ गरम पानी में मिलाकर देने तथा ज्योतिष्मती के तेल से अभ्यंग करने से इस उम्र में स्वभावतः बढ़ने वाले वातदोष का शमन होता है एवं संधिवात, पक्षाघात (लकवा) आदि वातजन्य विकारों से रक्षा होती है।
51 से 60 वर्ष की आयु में दृष्टिशक्ति स्वभावतः घटने लगती है जो 1 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण तथा आधा ग्राम सप्तामृत लौह गौघृत के साथ दिन में 2 बार लेने से बढ़ती है। सोने से पूर्व 2-3 ग्राम त्रिफला चूर्ण गरम पानी के साथ लेना भी हितकर है। गिलोय, गोक्षुर एवं आँवले से बना रसायन चूर्ण 3 से 10 ग्राम तक सेवन करना अति उत्तम है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेध्य रसायनः* शंखपुष्पी, जटामासी और ब्राह्मीचूर्ण समभाग मिलाकर 1 ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ लेने से ग्रहणशक्ति व स्मरणशक्ति में वृद्धि होती है। इससे मस्तिष्क को बल मिलता है, नींद अच्छी आती है एवं मानसिक शांति की प्राप्ति होती है।
*आचार रसायनः* केवल सदाचार के पालन से भी शरीर व मन पर रसायनवत् प्रभाव पड़ता है और रसायन के सभी फल प्राप्त होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूर्य-शक्ति का प्रभाव*सूर्य शक्तिवर्धक और बुद्धि-विकासक है।
हररोज प्रातःकाल में सूर्योदय से पहले स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर खुले मैदान में अथवा घर की छत पर जहाँ सूर्य का प्रकाश ठीक प्रकार से आता हो वहाँ नाभि का भाग खुला करके सूर्योदय के सामने खड़े रहो। तदनंतर सूर्यदेव को प्रणाम करके, आँखें बंद करके चिंतन करो किः
'जो सूर्य की आत्मा है वही मेरी आत्मा है। तत्वतः दोनों की शक्ति समान है।'
फिर आँखें खोलकर नाभि पर सूर्य के नीलवर्ण का आवाहन करो और इस प्रकार मंत्र बोलोः
*ॐ सूर्याय नमः। ॐ मित्राय नमः। ॐ रवये नमः। ॐ भानवे नमः। ॐ खगाय नमः। ॐ पूष्णे नमः। ॐ हिरण्यगर्भाय नमः। ॐ मरीचये नमः। ॐ आदित्याय नमः। ॐ सवित्रे नमः। ॐ अर्काय नमः। ॐ भास्कराय नमः। ॐ श्रीसवितृसूर्यना  ायणाय नमः।*

----------


## ravi chacha

पिरामिड (ब्रह्माण्डीय ऊर्जा)
हमारे ऋषियों ने ब्रह्माण्ड के तत्वों का सूक्ष्म अध्ययन करके उनसे लाभ लेने के लिए अनेक प्रयोग किये। सनातन धर्म के मंदिरों की छत पर बनी त्रिकोणीय आकृति उन्हीं प्रयोगों में से एक है। जिसे वास्तुशास्त्र एवं वैज्ञानिक भाषा में पिरामिड कहते हैं। यह आकृति अपने-आप में अदभुत है।
पिरामिड चार त्रिकोणों से बना होता है। ज्यामितिशास्त्र के अनुसार त्रिकोण एक स्थिर आकार है। अतः पिरामिड स्थिरता का प्रदाता है। पिरामिड के अंदर बैठकर किया गया शुभ संकल्प दृढ़ होता है। कई प्रयोगों से यह देखा गया कि किसी बुरी आदत का शिकार व्यक्ति यदि पिरामिड में बैठकर उसे छोड़ने का संकल्प करे तो वह अपने संकल्प में सामान्य अवस्था की अपेक्षा कई गुना अधिक दृढ़ रहता है और उसकी बुरी आदत छूट जाती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि पिरामिड में कोई भी दूषित, खराब या बाधक तत्त्व नहीं टिकते हैं। अपनी विशेष आकृति के कारण यह केवल सात्त्विक ऊर्जा का ही संचय करता है। इसीलिए थोड़े दिनों तक पिरामिड में रहने वाले व्यक्ति के दुर्गुण भी दूर भाग जाते हैं।
पिरामिड में किसी भी पदार्थ के मूल कण नष्ट नहीं होते इसलिए इसमें रखे हुए पदार्थ सड़ते-गलते नहीं हैं। इसका प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण है मिस्र के पिरामिडों में हजारों वर्ष पहले रखे गये शव, जो आज भी सुरक्षित हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मिस्र के पिरामिड मृत शरीर को नष्ट होने से बचाने के लिए बनाये गये हैं। इनकी वर्गाकार आकृति पृथ्वी तत्त्व का ही गुण संग्रह करती है जबकि मंदिरों के शिखर पर बने पिरामिड वर्गाकार के साथ-साथ तिकोने व गोलाकार आकृति के होने से पंच महाभूतों को सक्रिय करने के लिए बनाये गये हैं। इस प्रकार के सक्रिय (ऊर्जामय) वातावरण में भक्तों की भक्ति, क्रिया तथा ऊर्जाशक्ति का विकास होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पिरामिड ब्रह्माण्डीय ऊर्जा जिसे विज्ञान कॉस्मिक एनर्जी कहता है, उसे अवशोषित करता है। ब्रह्माण्ड स्वयं ब्रह्माण्डीय ऊर्जा का स्रोत है तथा पिरामिड अपनी अदभुत आकृति के द्वारा इस ऊर्जा को आकर्षित कर अपने अंदर के क्षेत्र में घनीभूत करता है। यह ब्रह्माण्डीय ऊर्जा पिरामिड के शिखरवाले नुकीले भाग पर आकर्षित होकर फिर धीरे-धीरे इसकी चारों भुजाओं से पृथ्वी पर उतरती है। यह क्रिया सतत चलती रहती है तथा इसका अद्वितीय लाभ इसके भीतर बैठे व्यक्ति या रखे हुए पदार्थ को मिलता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दक्षिण भारते के मंदिरों के सामने अथवा चारों कोनों में पिरामिड आकृति के गोपुर इसी उद्देश्य से बनाये गये हैं। ये गोपुर एवं शिखर इस प्रकार से बनाये गये हैं ताकि मंदिर में आने-जाने वाले भक्तों के चारों ओर ब्रह्माण्डीय ऊर्जा का विशाल एवं प्राकृतिक आवरण तैयार हो जाय।
अपनी विशेष आकृति से पाँचों तत्त्वों को सक्रिय करने के कारण पिरामिड शरीर को पृथ्वी तत्त्व के साथ, मन को वायु तथा बुद्धि को आकाश-तत्त्व के साथ एकरूप होने के लिए आवश्यक वातावरण तैयार रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पिरामिड किसी भी पदार्थ की सुषुप्त शक्ति को पुनः सक्रिय करने की क्षमता रखता है। फलतः यह शारीरिक, मानसिक एवं बौद्धिक क्षमताओं को विकसित करने में महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है।
परम पूज्य संत श्री आसारामजी बापू के दिशा-निर्देशन में उनके कई आश्रमों में साधना के लिए पिरामिड बनाये गये हैं। मंत्रजप, प्राणायाम एवं ध्यान के द्वारा साधक के शरीर में एक प्रकार की विशेष सात्त्विक ऊर्जा उत्पन्न होती है। यह ऊर्जा उसके शरीर के विभिन्न भागों से वायुमण्डल में चली जाती है परंतु पिरामिड ऊर्जा का संचय करता है। अपने भीतर की ऊर्जा को बाहर नहीं जाने देता तथा ब्रह्माण्ड की सात्त्विक ऊर्जा को आकर्षित करता है। फलतः साधक पूरे समय सात्त्विक ऊर्जा के बीच रहता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आश्रम में बने पिरामिडों में साधक एक सप्ताह के लिए अंदर ही रहता है। उसका खाना पीना अंदर ही पहुँचाने की व्यवस्था है। इस एक सप्ताह में पिरामिड के अंदर बैठे साधक को अनेक दिव्य अनुभूतियाँ होती हैं। यदि उस साधक की पिरामिड में बैठने से पहले तथा पिरामिड से बाहर निकलने के बाद की शारीरिक, मानसिक, बौद्धिक एवं आध्यात्मिक स्थिति का तुलनात्मक अध्ययन किया जाय तो पिरामिड के प्रभाव को प्रत्यक्ष देखा जा सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

पिरामिड द्वारा उत्पन्न ऊर्जा शरीर की नकारात्मक ऊर्जा को सकारात्मक ऊर्जा में बदल देती है जिसके कारण कई रोग भी ठीक हो जाते हैं। व्यक्ति के व्यवहार को परिवर्तित करने में भी यह प्रक्रिया चमत्कारिक साबित हुई है। विशेषज्ञों ने तो परीक्षण के द्वारा यहाँ तक कह दिया कि पिरामिड के अंदर कुछ दिन तक रहने पर मांसाहारी पशु भी शाकाहारी बन सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार पिरामिड की सात्त्विक ऊर्जा का यदि साधना व आदर्श जीवन के निर्माण हेतु प्रयोग किया जाय तो आशातीत लाभ हो सकते हैं। हमारे ऋषियों का मंदिरों की छतों पर पिरामिड शिखर बनाने का यही हेतु रहा है। हमें उनकी इस अनमोल देन का यथावत् लाभ उठाना चाहिए।
अधिकांश लोग यही समझते हैं किं पिरामिड मिस्र की देन है परंतु यह सरासर गलत है। पिरामिड के बारे में हमारे ऋषियों ने मिस्र के लोगों से भी सूक्ष्म एवं गहन खोजें की हैं। मिस्र के लोगों ने पिरामिड को मात्र मृत शरीरों को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए बनाया जबकि हमारे ऋषियों ने इसे जीवित मानव की शारीरिक, मानसिक, बौद्धिक एवं आध्यात्मिक उन्नति के लिए बनाया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारतीय संस्कृति विश्व की सबसे प्राचीन संस्कृति है तथा भारत के अति प्राचीन शिल्पग्रंधों एवं शिवस्वरोदय जैसे धार्मिक ग्रंथों में भी पिरामिड की जानकारी मिलती है। अतः यह सिद्ध होता है कि पिरामिड मृत चमड़े की सुरक्षा करने वाले मिस्रवासियों की नहीं अपितु जीवात्मा एवं परमात्मा के एकत्व का विज्ञान जानने वाले भारतीय ऋषियों की देन है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*शंख*शंख दो प्रकार के होते हैं – दक्षिणावर्त एवं वामावर्त। दक्षिणावर्त शंख पुण्य योग से मिलता है। यह जिसके यहाँ होता है उसके यहाँ लक्ष्मी जी निवास करती हैं। यह त्रिदोषशामक, शुद्ध एवं नवनिधियों में से एक निधि है तथा ग्रह एवं गरीबी की पीड़ा, क्षय, विष, कृशता एवं नेत्ररोग का नाश करता है। जो शंख सफेद चन्द्रकान्तमणि जैसा होता है वह उत्तम माना जाता है। अशुद्ध शंख गुणकारी नहीं होते, उन्हें शुद्ध करके ही दवा के रूप में प्रयोग में लाया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भारत के महान वैज्ञानिक श्री जगदीशचन्द्र बसु ने सिद्ध करके बताया है कि शंख को बजाने पर जहाँ तक उसकी ध्वनि पहुँचती वहाँ तक रोग उत्पन्न करने वाले कई प्रकार के हानिकारक जीवाणु नष्ट हो जाते हैं। इसीलिए अनादिकाल से प्रातःकाल एवं संध्या के समय मंदिरों में शंख बजाने का रिवाज चला आ रहा है।
संध्या के समय हानिकारक जंतु प्रकट होकर रोग उत्पन्न करते हैं, अतः उस समय शंख बजाना आरोग्य के लिए लाभदायक हैं और इससे भूत-प्रेत, राक्षस आदि भाग जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

औषधि-प्रयोगः
मात्राः अधोलिखित प्रत्येक रोग में 50 से 250 मि.ग्रा. शंखभस्म ले सकते हैं।
गूँगापनः गूँगे व्यक्ति के द्वारा प्रतिदिन 2-3 घंटे तक शंख बजवायें। एक बड़े शंख में 24 घंटे तक रखा हुआ पानी उसे प्रतिदिन पिलायें, छोटे शंखों की माला बनाकर उसके गले में पहनायें तथा 50 से 250 मि.ग्रा. शंखभस्म सुबह शाम शहद  साथ चटायें। इससे गूँगापन में आराम होता है।
तुतलापनः 1 से 2 ग्राम आँवले के चूर्ण में 50 से 250 मि.ग्रा. शंखभस्म मिलाकर सुबह शाम गाय के घी के साथ देने से तुतलेपन में लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तेजपात (तमालपत्र) को जीभ के नीचे रखने से रूक रूककर बोलने अर्थात् तुतलेपन में लाभ होता है।
सोते समय दाल के दाने के बराबर फिटकरी का टुकड़ा मुँह में रखकर सोयें। ऐसा नित्य करने से तुतलापन ठीक हो जाता है।
दालचीनी चबाने व चूसने से भी तुतलापन में लाभ होता है।
दो बार बादाम प्रतिदिन रात को भिगोकर सुबह छील लो। उसमें 2 काली मिर्च, 1 इलायची मिलाकर, पीसकर 10 ग्राम मक्खन में मिलाकर लें। यह उपाय कुछ माह तक निरंतर करने से काफी लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मुख की कांति के लिएः* शंख को पानी में घिसकर उस लेप को मुख पर लगाने से मुख कांतिवान बनता है।
*बल-पुष्टि-वीर्यवर्धकः* शंखभस्म को मलाई अथवा गाय के दूध के साथ लेने से बल-वीर्य में वृद्धि होती है।
*पाचन, भूख बढ़ाने हेतुः* लेंडीपीपर का 1 ग्राम चूर्ण एवं शंखभस्म सुबह शाम शहद के साथ भोजन के पूर्व लेने से पाचनशक्ति बढ़ती है एवं भूख खुलकर लगती है।
*श्वास-कास-जीर्णज्वरः* 10 मि.ली. अदरक के रस के साथ शंखभस्म सुबह शाम लेने से उक्त रोगों में लाभ होता है।
*उदरशूलः* 5 ग्राम गाय के घी में 1.5 ग्राम भुनी हुई हींग एवं शंखभस्म लेने से उदरशूल मिटता है।
*अजीर्णः* नींबू के रस में मिश्री एवं शंखभस्म डालकर लेने से अजीर्ण दूर होता है।
*खाँसीः* नागरबेल के पत्तों (पान) के साथ शंखभस्म लेने से खाँसी ठीक होती है।
*आमातिसारः (**Diarhoea**)* 1.5 ग्राम जायफल का चूर्ण, 1 ग्राम घी एवं शंखभस्म एक एक घण्टे के अंतर पर देने से मरीज को आराम होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँख की फूलीः* शहद में शंखभस्म को मिलाकर आँखों में आँजने से लाभ होता है।
*परिणामशूल (भोजन के बाद का पेट दर्द)-* गरम पानी के साथ शंखभस्म देने से भोजन के बाद का पेटदर्द दूर होता है।
*प्लीहा में वृद्धिः* (Enlarged Spleen) अच्छे पके हुए नींबू के 10 मि.ली. रस में शंखभस्म डालकर पीने से कछुए जैसी बढ़ी हुई प्लीहा भी पूर्ववत् होने लगती है।
*सन्निपात-संग्रहणीः (**Sprue**)* शंखभस्म को 3 ग्राम सैंधव नमक के साथ दिन में तीन बार (भोजन के बाद) देने से कठिन संग्रहणी में भी आराम होता है।
*हिचकी ()-* मोरपंख के 50 मि.ग्रा. भस्म में शंखभस्म मिलाकर शहद के साथ डेढ़-डेढ़ घंटे के अंतर पर चाटने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

घंट की ध्वनि का औषधि-प्रयोग
सर्पदंशः अफ्रीका निवासी घंटा बजाकर जहरीले सर्पदंश की चिकित्सा करते हैं।
क्षयरोगः मास्को सैनीटोरियम (क्षयरोग चिकित्सालय) में घंटे की ध्वनि से क्षयरोग ठीक करने का सफल प्रयोग चल रहा है। घंट ध्वनि से क्षयरोग ठीक होता है तथा अन्य कई शारीरिक कष्ट भी दूर होते हैं।
प्रसव-बाधाः अभी बजा हुआ पंचधातु का घंटा आप पानी से धो डालिये और वह पानी उस स्त्री को पिला दीजिए जिस स्त्री को अत्यंत प्रसव वेदना हो रही हो और प्रसव न होता हो। फिर देखिये, एक घंटे के अंदर ही सारी विघ्न बाधाओं को हटाकर सफलतापूर्वक प्रसव हो जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*वाममार्ग का वास्तविक अर्थ*एक ओर तो तथा कथित मनोचिकित्सक हमारे देश के युवावर्ग को गुमराह कर उसे संयम सदाचार और ब्रह्मचर्य से भ्रष्ट करके असाध्य विकारों के शिकार बना रहे हैं तो दूसरी ओर कुछ तथा कथित विद्वान वाममार्ग का सही अर्थ न समझ सकने के कारण स्वयं तो दिग्भ्रमित हैं ही, साथ ही उसके आधार पर 'संभोग से समाधि' की  ओर ले जाने के नाम पर युवानों को पागलपन और महाविनाश की ओर ले जा रहे हैं। इन सबसे समाज व राष्ट्र को भारी नुकसान पहुँच रहा है। कोई भी दिग्भ्रमित व्यक्ति, समाज अथवा राष्ट्र कभी उन्नति नहीं कर सकता, उसका पतन निश्चित है। अतः समाज को सही मार्गदर्शन की नितांत आवश्यकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

आजकल तंत्रतत्त्व से अनभिज्ञ जनता में वाममार्ग को लेकर एक भ्रम उत्पन्न हो गया है। वास्तव में प्रज्ञावान प्रशंसनीय योगी का नाम 'वाम'है और उस योगी के मार्ग का नाम ही 'वाममार्ग' है। अतः वाममार्ग अत्यंत कठिन है और योगियों के लिए भी अगम्य है तो फिर इन्द्रियलोलुप व्यक्तियों के लिए यह कैसे गम्य हो सकता है? वाममार्ग जितेन्द्रिय के लिए है और जितेन्द्रिय योगी ही होते हैं।
वाममार्ग उपासना में मद्य, मांस, मीन, मुद्रा और मैथुन – ये पाँच आध्यात्मिक मकार जितेन्द्रिय, प्रज्ञावान योगियों के लिए ही प्रशस्य है क्योंकि इनकी भाषा सांकेतिक है जिसे संयमी एवं विवेकी व्यक्ति ही ठीक-ठीक समझ सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

मद्यः शिव शक्ति के संयोंग से जो महान अमृतत्व उत्पनन्न होता है उसे ही मद्य कहा गया है अर्थात् योगसाधना द्वारा निरंजन, निर्विकार, सच्चिदानंद परब्रह्म में विलय होने पर जो ज्ञान उत्पन्न होता है उसे मद्य कहते हैं और ब्रह्मरन्ध्र में स्थित सहस्रपद्मदल से जो अमृतत्व स्रावित होता है उसका पान करना ही मद्यपान है। यदि इस सुरा का पान नहीं किया जाता अर्थात् अहंकार का नाश नहीं किया जाता तो सौ कल्पों में ईश्वरदर्शन करना असंभव है। तंत्रतत्त्वप्रका   में आया है कि जो सुरा सहस्रार कमलरूपी पात्र में भरी है और चन्द्रमा कला सुधा से स्रावित है वही पीने योग्य सुरा है। इसका प्रभाव ऐसा है कि यह सब प्रकार के अशुभ कर्मों को नष्ट कर देती है। इसी के प्रभाव से परमार्थकुशल ज्ञानियों-मुनियों ने मुक्तिरूपी फल प्राप्त किया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मांसः* विवेकरूपी तलवार से काम, क्रोध, लोभ, मोह आदि पाशवी वृत्तियों का संहार कर उनका भक्षण करने की ही मांस कहा गया है। जो उनक भक्षण करे एवं दूसरों को सुख पहुँचाये, वही सच्चा बुद्धिमान है। ऐसे ज्ञानी और पुण्यशील पुरुष ही पृथ्वी पर के देवता कहे जाते हैं। ऐसे सज्जन कभी पशुमांस का भक्षण करके पापी नहीं बनते बल्कि दूसरे प्राणियों को सुख देने वाले निर्विषय तत्त्व का सेवन करते हैं।
आलंकारिक रूप से यह आत्मशुद्धि का उपदेश है अर्थात् कुविचारों, पाप-तापों, कषाय-कल्मषों से बचने का उपदेश है। किंतु मांसलोलुपों ने अर्थ का अनर्थ कर उपासना के अतिरिक्त हवन यज्ञों में भी पशुवध प्रारंभ कर दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

*मीन (मत्स्य)-* अहंकार, दम्भ, मद, मत्सर, द्वेष, चुगलखोरी – इन छः मछलियों का विषय-विरागरूपी जाल में फँसाकर सदविद्यारूपी अग्नि में पकाकर इनका सदुपयोग करने को ही मीन या मत्स्य कहा गया है अर्थात् इन्द्रियों का वशीकरण, दोषों तथा दुर्गुणों का त्याग, साम्यभाव की सिद्धि और योगसाधन में रत रहना ही मीन या मत्स्य ग्रहण करना है। इनका सांकेतिक अर्थ न समझकर प्रत्यक्ष मत्स्य के द्वारा पूजन करना तो अर्थ का अनर्थ होगा और साधना क्षेत्र में एक कुप्रवृत्ति को बढ़ावा देना होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

जल में रहने वाली मछलियों को खाना तो सर्वथा धर्मविरूद्ध है, पापकर्म है। दो मत्स्य गंगा-यमुना के भीतर सदा विचरण करते रहते हैं। गंगा यमुना से आशय है मानव शरीरस्थ इड़ा-पिंगला नाड़ियों से। उनमें निरंतर बहने वाले श्वास-प्रश्वास ही दो मत्स्य हैं। जो साधक प्राणायाम द्वारा इन श्वास-प्रश्वासों को रोककर कुंभक करते हैं वे ही यथार्थ में मत्स्य साधक हैं।


*मुद्राः* आशा, तृष्णा, निंदा, भय, घृणा, घमंड, लज्जा, क्रोध – इन आठ कष्टदायक मुद्राओं को त्यागकर ज्ञान की ज्योति से अपने अंतर को जगमगाने वाला ही मुद्रा साधक कहा जाता है। सत्कर्म में निरत पुरुषों को इन मुद्राओं को ब्रह्मरूप अग्नि में पका डालना चाहिए। दिव्य भावानुरागी सज्जनों को सदैव इनका सेवन करना चाहिए और इनका सार ग्रहण करना चाहिए। पशुहत्या से विरत ऐसे साधक ही पृथ्वी पर शिव के तुल्य उच्च आसन प्राप्त करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मैथुनः मैथुन का सांकेतिक अर्थ है मूलाधार चक्र में स्थित सुषुप्त कुण्डलिनी शक्ति का जागृत होकर सहस्रार चक्र में स्थित शिवतत्त्व (परब्रह्म) के साथ संयोग अर्थात् पराशक्ति के साथ आत्मा के विलास रस में निमग्न रहना ही मुक्त आत्माओं का मैथुन है, किसी स्त्री आदि के साथ संसार व्यवहार करना मैथुन नहीं है। विश्ववंद्य योगीजन सुखमय वनस्थली आदि में ऐसे ही संयोग का परमानंद प्राप्त किया करते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार तंत्रशास्त्र में पंचमकारों का वर्णन सांकेतिक भाषा में किया गया है किंतु भोगलिप्सुओं ने अपने मानसिक स्तर के अनुरूप उनके अर्थघटन कर उन्हें अपने जीवन में चरितार्थ किया और इस प्रकार अपना एवं अपने लाखों अनुयायियों का सत्यानाश किया। जिस प्रकार सुन्दर बगीचे में असावधानी बरतने से कुछ जहरीले पौधे उत्पन्न हो जाया करते हैं और फलने फूलने भी लगते हैं, इसी प्रकार तंत्र विज्ञान में भी बहुत सी अवांछनीय गन्दगियाँ आ गयी हैं। यह विषयी कामान्ध मनुष्यों और मांसाहारी एवं मद्यलोलुप दुराचारियों की ही काली करतूत मालूम होती है, नहीं तो श्रीशिव और ऋषि प्रणीत मोक्षप्रदायक पवित्र तंत्रशास्त्र में ऐसी बातें कहाँ से और क्यों नहीं आतीं?

----------


## ravi chacha

जिस शास्त्र में अमुक अमुक जाति की स्त्रियों का नाम से लेकर व्यभिचार की आज्ञा दी गयी हो और उसे धर्म तथा साधना बताया गया हो, जिस शास्त्र में पूजा की पद्धति में बहुत ही गंदी वस्तुएँ पूजा-सामग्री के रूप में आवश्यक बतायी गयी हों, जिस शास्त्र को मानने वाले साधक हजारों स्त्रियों के साथ व्यभिचार को और नरबालकों की बलि अनुष्ठान की सिद्धि में कारण मानते हों, वह शास्त्र तो सर्वथा अशास्त्र और शास्त्र के नाम को कलंकित करने वाला ही है। ऐसे विकट तामसिक कार्यों को शास्त्रसम्मत मानकर भलाई की इच्छा से इन्हें अपने जीवन में अपनाना सर्वथा भ्रम है, भारी भूल है। ऐसी भूल में कोई पड़े हुए हों तो उन्हें तुरंत ही इससे निकल जाना चाहिए।
आजकल ऐसे साहित्य और ऐसे प्रवचनों की कैसेटें बाजार में सरेआम बिक रही हैं। अतः ऐसे कुमार्गगामी साहित्य और प्रवचनों की कड़ी आलोचना करके जनता को उनके प्रति सावधान करना भी राष्ट्र के युवाधन को सुरक्षा करने में बड़ा सहयोगी सिद्ध होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मरणशक्ति कैसे बढ़ायें?
अच्छी और तीव्र स्मरण शक्ति के लिए हमें मानसिक और शारीरिक रूप से स्वस्थ, सबल और निरोग रहना होगा। मानसिक और शारीरिक रूप से स्वस्थ और सशक्त हुए बिना हम अपनी स्मृति को भी अच्छी और तीव्र नहीं बनाये रख सकते।
आप यह बात ठीक से याद रखें कि हमारी यादशक्ति हमारे ध्यान पर और मन की एकाग्रता पर निर्भर करती है। हम जिस तरफ जितना ज्यादा एकाग्रतापूर्वक ध्यान देंगे, उस तरफ हमारी विचारशक्ति उतनी ज्यादा केन्द्रित हो जायेगी। जिस कार्य में भी जितनी अधिक तीव्रता, स्थिरता और शक्ति लगायी जायेगी, उतनी गहराई और मजबूती से वह कार्य हमारे स्मृति पटल पर अंकित हो जायेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मृति को बनाये रखना ही स्मरणशक्ति है और इसके लिए जरूरी है सुने हुए व पढ़े हुए विषयों का बार-बार मानना करना, अभ्यास करना। जो बातें हमारे ध्यान में बराबर आती रहती हैं, उनकी याद बनी रहती है और जो बातें लम्बे समय तक हमारे ध्यान में नहीं आतीं, उन्हें हम भूल जाते हैं। विद्यार्थियों को चाहिए कि वे अपने अभ्यासक्रम (कोर्स) की किताबों को पूरे मनोयोग से एकाग्रचित्त होकर पढ़ा करें और बारंबार नियमित रूप से दोहराते भी रहें। फालतू सोच विचार करने से, चिंता करने से, ज्यादा बोलने से, फालतू बातें करने से, झूठ बोलने से या बहाने बाजी करने से तथा कार्य के कार्यों में उलझे रहने से स्मरणशक्ति नष्ट होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बुद्धि कहीं बाजार में मिलने वाली चीज नही है, बल्कि अभ्यास से प्राप्त करने की और बढ़ायी जाने वाली चीज है। इसलिए आपको भरपूर अभ्यास करके बुद्धि और ज्ञान बढ़ाने में जुटे रहना होगा।
विद्या, बुद्धि और ज्ञान को जितना खर्च किया जाय उतना ही ये बढ़ते जाते हैं जबकि धन या अन्य पदार्थ खर्च करने पर घटते हैं। विद्या की प्राप्ति और बुद्धि के विकास के लिए आप जितना  प्रयत्न करेंगे, अभ्यास करेंगे, उतना ही आपका ज्ञान और बौद्धिक बल बढ़ता जायगा।
सतत अभ्यास और परिश्रम करने के लिए यह भी जरूरी है कि आपका दिमाग और शरीर स्वस्थ व ताकतवर बना रहे। यदि अल्प श्रम में ही आप थक जायेंगे तो पढ़ाई-लिखाई में ज्यादा समय तक मन नहीं लगेगा। इसलिए निम्न प्रयोग करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आवश्यक सामग्रीः* शंखावली (शंखपुष्पी) का पंचांग कूट-पीसकर, छानकर, महीन, चूर्ण करके शीशी में भर लें। बादाम की 2 गिरी और तरबूज, खरबूजा, पतली ककड़ी और मोटी खीरा ककड़ी इन चारों के बीज 5-5 ग्राम, 2 पिस्ता, 1 छुहारा, 4 इलायची (छोटी), 5 ग्राम सौंफ, 1 चम्मच मक्खन और एक गिलास दूध लें।
*विधिः* रात में बादाम, पिस्ता, छुहारा और चारों मगज 1 कप पानी में डालकर रख दें। प्रातःकाल बादाम का छिलका हटाकर उन्हें दो बार बूँद पानी के साथ पत्थर पर घिस लें और उस लेप को कटोरी में ले लें। फिर पिस्ता, इलायची के दाने व छुहारे को बारीक काट-पीसकर उसमें मिला लें। चारों मगज भी उसमें ऐसे ही डाल लें। अब इन सबको अच्छी तरह मिलाकर खूब चबा-चबाकर खा जायें। उसके बाद 3 ग्राम शंखावली का महीन चूर्ण मक्खन में मिलाकर चाट लें और एक गिलास गुनगुना मीठा दूध 1-1 घूँट कर

----------


## ravi chacha

*लाभः* यह प्रयोग दिमागी ताकत, तरावट और स्मरणशक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए बेजोड़ है। साथ ही साथ यह शरीर में शक्ति व स्फूर्ति पैदा करता है। लगातार 40 दिन तक प्रतिदिन सुबह नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर खाली पेट इसका सेवन करके आप चमत्कारिक लाभ देख सकते हैं।
यह प्रयोग करने के दो घंटे बाद भोजन करें। उपरोक्त सभी द्रव्य पंसारी या कच्ची दवा बेचने वाले की दुकान से इकट्ठे ले आयें और 15-20 मिनट का समय देकर प्रतिदिन तैयार करें। इस प्रयोग को आप 40 दिन से भी ज्यादा, जब तक चाहें कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*एक अन्य प्रयोगः* एक गाजर और लगभग 50-60 ग्राम पत्ता गोभी अर्थात् 10-12 पत्ते काटकर प्लेट में रख लें। इस पर हरा धनिया काटकर डाल दें। फिर उसमें सेंधा नमक, काली मिर्च का चूर्ण और नींबू का रस मिलाकर खूब चबा चबाकर नाश्ते के रूप में खाया करें।
भोजन के साथ एक गिलास छाछ भी पिया करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सावधानियाँ*
रात को 9 बजे के बाद पढ़ने के लिए जागरण करें तो आधे-आधे घंटे के अंतर पर आधा गिलास ठंडा पानी पीते रहें। इससे जागरण के कारण होने वाला वातप्रकोप नहीं होगा। वैसे 11 बजे से पहले सो जाना ही उचित है।
लेटकर या झुके हुए बैठकर न पढ़ा करें। रीढ़ की हड्डी सीधी रखकर बैठें। इससे आलस्य या निद्रा का असन नहीं होगा और स्फूर्ति बनी रहेगी। सुस्ती महसूस हो तो थोड़ी चहलकदमी करें। नींद भगाने के लिए चाय या सिगरेट का सेवन कदापि न करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*निरामय जीवन की चतुःसूत्री*प्रकृति की सर्वोत्कृष्ट रचना है मानव। सबको निरोग व स्वस्थ रखना प्रकृति का नैसर्गिक गुण है। स्वस्थ रहना कितना सहज, सरल व स्वाभाविक है, यह आज के माहौल में हम भूल गये हैं। सदवृत्ति तथा सदाचार के छोटे-छोटे नियमों के पालन से तथा स्वास्थ्य की इस चतुःसूत्री को अपनाने से हम सदैव स्वस्थ व दीर्घायुषी जीवन सहज में ही प्राप्त कर सकते हैं और यदि शरीर कभी किसी व्याधि से पीड़ित हो भी जाय तो उससे सहजता से छुटकारा पा सकते हैं। प्राणायाम, सूर्योपासना, भगवन्नाम-जप तथा  ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन – यह निरामय (स्वस्थ) जीवन की गुरुवाची है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्राणायामः* प्राण अर्थात् जीवनशक्ति और आयाम अर्थात् नियमन। प्राणायाम शब्द का अर्थ है। श्वासोच्छवास की प्रक्रिया का नियमन करना। जिस प्रकार एलोपैथी में बीमारियों का मूल कारण जीवाणु माना गया है, उसी प्रकार प्राण चिकित्सा में निर्बल प्राण को माना गया है। शरीर में रक्त का संचारण प्राणों के द्वारा ही होता है। प्राण निर्बल हो जाने पर शरीर के अंग प्रत्यंग ढीले पड़ जाने के कारण ठीक से कार्य नहीं कर पाते और रक्त संचार मंद पड़ जाता है।
प्राणायाम से प्राणबल बढ़ता है। रक्तसंचार सुव्यवस्थित होने लगता है। कोशिकाओं को पर्याप्त ऊर्जा मिलने से शरीर के सभी प्रमुख अंग-हृदय, मस्तिष्क, गुर्दे, फेफड़े आदि बलवान व कार्यशील हो जाते हैं। रोग-प्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ जाता है। रक्त, नाड़ियाँ तथा मन भी शुद्ध हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पद्धतिः पद्मासन, सिद्धासन या सुखासन में बैठ जायें। दोनों नथुनों से पूरा श्वास बाहर निकाल दें। दाहिने हाथ के अँगूठे से दाहिने नथुने को बंद करके नथुने से सुखपूर्वक दीर्घ श्वास लें। अब यथाशक्ति श्वास को रोके रखें। फिर बायें नथुने को अनामिका उँगली से बंद करके श्वास को दाहिने नथुने से धीरे-धीरे छोड़े। इस प्रकार श्वास को पूरा बाहर निकाल दें और फिर दोनों नथुनों को बंद करके श्वास को बाहर ही सुखपूर्वक कुछ देर तक रोके रखें। अब दाहिने नथुने से पुनः श्वास लें और थोड़े समय तक रोककर बायें नथुने से धीरे-धीरे छोड़े। पूरा श्वास बाहर निकल जाने के बाद कुछ समय तक श्वास को बाहर ही रोके रखें। यह एक प्राणायाम पूरा हुआ।*

----------


## ravi chacha

प्राणायाम में श्वास को लेने, अंदर रोकने, छोड़ने और बाहर रोकने के समय का प्रमाण क्रमशः इस प्रकार हैं 1.4-2.2 अर्थात् यदि 5 सेकेंड श्वास लेने में लगायें तो 20 सेकेंड रोकें, 10 सेकेंड उसे छोड़ने में लगायें तथा 10 सेकेंड बाहर रोकें। यह आदर्श अनुपात है। धीरे-धीरे नियमित अभ्यास द्वारा इस स्थिति को प्राप्त किया जा सकता है।
प्राणायाम की संख्या धीरे-धीरे बढ़ायें। एक बार संख्या बढ़ाने के बाद फिर घटानी चाहिए। 10 प्राणायाम करने के बाद फिर 9 करें। त्रिकाल संध्या में (सूर्योदय, सूर्यास्त तथा मध्याह्न के समय) प्राणायाम करने से विशेष लाभ होता है। सुषुप्त शक्तियों को जगाकर जीवनशक्ति के विकास में प्राणायाम का बड़ा महत्व है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूर्योपासनाः*
हमारी शारीरिक शक्ति की उत्पत्ति, स्थिति तथा वृद्धि सूर्य पर आधारित है। सूर्य की किरणों का रक्त, श्वास व पाचन-संस्थान पर असरकारक प्रभाव पड़ता है। पशु सूर्यकिरणों में बैठकर अपनी बीमारी जल्दी मिटा लेते हैं, जबकि मनुष्य कृत्रिम दवाओं की गुलामी करके अपना स्वास्थ्य और अधिक बिगाड़ लेता है। यदि वह चाहे तो सूर्य किरण जैसी प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा के माध्यम से शीघ्र ही आरोग्यलाभ कर सकता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्घ्यदानः 

सूर्यकिरणों में सात रंग होते हैं जो विभिन्न रोगों के उपचार में सहायक हैं। सूर्य को अर्घ्य देते समय जलधारा को पार करती हुई सूर्यकिरणें हमारे सिर से पैरों तक पूरे शरीर पर पड़ती हैं। इससे हमे स्वतः ही सूर्यकिरणयुक्त जल चिकित्सा का लाभ मिल जाता है।
सूर्यस्नानः सूर्योदय क समय कम से कम वस्त्र पहन कर, सूर्य की किरणें नाभि पर पड़ें इस तरह बैठ जायें। फिर आँखें मूँदकर ऐसा संकल्प करें। सूर्य देवता का नीलवर्ण मेरी नाभि में प्रवेश कर रहा है। मेरे शरीर में सूर्य भगवान की तेजोमय शक्ति का संचार हो रहा है। आरोग्यदाता सूर्यनारायण की जीवनपोषक रश्मियों से मेरे रोम-रोम में रोग-प्रतिकारक शक्ति का अतुलित संचार हो रहा है। इससे सर्व रोगों का जो मूल कारण, अग्निमाद्य है, वह दूर होकर रोग समूल नष्ट हो जायेंगे। मौन, उपवास, प्राणायाम, प्रातःकाल 10 मिनट तक सूर्य की किरणों में बैठना और भगवन्नाम जप रोग मिटाने के बेजौड़ साधन हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूर्यनमस्कारः 
*
हमारे ऋषियों ने मंत्र एवं व्यायामसहित सूर्यनमस्कार की एक प्रणाली विकसित की है, जिसमें सूर्योपासना के साथ-साथ आसन की क्रियाएँ भी हो जाती हैं। इसमें कुल 10 आसनों का समावेश है। (इसका विस्तृत वर्णन आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक बाल संस्कार में उपलब्ध है।)
नियमित सूर्यनमस्कार करने से शरीर हृष्ट पुष्ट व बलवान बनता है। व्यक्तित्व तेजस्वी, ओजस्वी व प्रभावी होता है। प्रतिदिन सूर्योपासना करने वाले का जीवन भी भगवान भास्कर के समान उज्जवल तथा तमोनाशक बनता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*भगवन्नाम जपः*
भगवान जप में सर्व व्याधिविनाशिनी शक्ति है। हरिनाम, रामनाम, ओंकार के उच्चारण से बहुत सारी बीमारियाँ स्वतः ही मिटती हैं। रोगप्रतिकारक शक्ति बढ़ती है। मंत्रजाप जितना श्रद्धा-विश्वासपूर्वक किया जाता है, लाभ उतना ही अधिक होता है। चिन्ता, अनिद्रा, मानसिक अवसाद (डिप्रेशन), उच्च व निम्न रक्तचाप आदि मानसिक विकारजन्य लक्षणों में मंत्रजाप से शीघ्र ही लाभ दिखायी देता है। मंत्रजाप से मन में सत्त्वगुण की वृद्धि होती है जिससे आहार-विहार, आचार व विचार सात्त्विक होने लगते हैं। रोगों का मूल हेतु प्रज्ञापराध व असात्म्य इन्द्रियार्थ संयोग (इन्द्रियों का विषयों के साथ अतिमिथ्या अथवा हीन योग) दूर होकर मानव-जीवन संयमी, सदाचारी व स्वस्थ होने लगता है। नियमित मंत्रजाप करने वाले हजारों-हजारों साधकों का यह प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ब्रह्मचर्यः

वैद्यक शास्त्र में ब्रह्मचर्य को परम बल कहा गया है। ब्रह्मचर्यं परं बलम्। वीर्य शरीर की बहुत मूल्यवान धातु है। इसके रक्षण से शरीर में एक अदभुत आकर्षण शक्ति उत्पन्न होती है, जिसे ओज कहते हैं। ब्रह्मचर्य के पालन से चेहरे पर तेज, वाणी में बल, कार्य में उत्साह व स्फूर्ति आती है। शरीर से वीर्य व्यय यह कोई क्षणिक सुख के लिए प्रकृति की व्यवस्था नहीं है। केवल संतानोत्पत्ति के लिए इसका वास्तविक उपयोग है। काम एक विकार है जो बल बुद्धि तथा आरोग्यता का नाश कर देता है। अत्यधिक वीर्यनाश से शरीर अत्यंत कमजोर हो जाता है, जिससे कई जानलेवा बीमारियाँ शरीर पर बड़ी आसानी से आक्रमण कर देती है। इसीलिए कहा गया हैः

----------


## ravi chacha

मरणं बिन्दुपातेन जीवनं बिन्दुधारणात्।
बिन्दुनाश (वीर्यनाश) ही मृत्यु है और वीर्यरक्षण ही जीवन है।
ब्रह्मचर्य की रक्षा के लिए आश्रम से प्रकाशित पुस्तक यौवन सुरक्षा (अब दिव्य प्रेरणा प्रकाश) अथवा युवाधन सुरक्षा पाँच बार पढ़ें। आश्रम में उपलब्ध हल्दी बूटी का प्रयोग करें। ॐ अर्यमायै नमः इस ब्रह्मचर्य रक्षक मंत्र का जप करें। सत्संग का श्रवण व्याधि से पीड़ित व्यक्तियों के रोगों का विनाश तथा स्वस्थ व्यक्तियों के स्वास्थ्य की सुरक्षा होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बीमारी की अवस्था में भी परम स्वास्थ्य


तन मन की अस्वस्थ्ता के समय भी आप दिव्य विचार करके लाभान्वित हो सकते हैं। आपके शरीर को रोग ने घेर लिया हो, आप बिस्तर पर पड़े हों अथवा आपको कोई शारीरिक पीड़ा सताती हो तो इन विचारों को अवश्य दुहराना। इन विचारों को अपने विचार बनाना। अवश्य लाभ होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे समय में अपने-आप से पूछो, रोग या पीड़ा किसे हुई है?
शरीर को हुई है। शरीर पंचभूतों का है। इसमें तो परिवर्तन होता ही रहता है। रोग के कारण, दबी हुई अशुद्धि बाहर निकल रही है अथवा इस देह में जो मेरी ममता है उसको दूर करने का सुअवसर आया है। पीड़ा इस पंचभौतिक शरीर को हो रही है, दुर्बल तन मन हुए हैं। इनकी दुर्बलता को, इनकी पीड़ा को जानने वाला मैं इनसे पृथक हूँ। प्रकृति के इस शरीर की रक्षा अथवा इसमें परिवर्तन प्रकृति ही करती है। मैं परिवर्तन से निर्लेप हूँ। मैं प्रभु का, प्रभु मेरे। मैं चैतन्य आत्मा हूँ, परिवर्तन प्रकृति में है। मैं प्रकृति का भी साक्षी हूँ। शरीर की आरोग्यता, रूग्णता या मायावस्था – सबको देखने वाला हूँ।

----------


## ravi chacha

ॐ....ॐ....ॐ.... का पावन रटन करके अपनी महिमा में, अपनी आत्मबुद्धि में जाग जाओ।
अरे भैया ! चिन्ता किस बात की ? क्या तुम्हारा कोई नियंता नहीं है? हजारों तन बदलने पर, हजारों मन के भाव बदलने पर भी सदियों से तुम्हारे साथ रहने वाला परमात्मा, द्रष्टा, साक्षी, वह अबदल आत्मा क्या तुम्हारा रक्षक नहीं है?

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या पता, इस रुग्णावस्था से भी कुछ नया अनुभव मिलने वाला हो, शरीर की अहंता और सम्बन्धों की ममता तोड़ने के लिए तुम्हारे प्यारे प्रभु ने ही यह स्थिति पैदा की हो तो? तू घबड़ा मत, चिन्ता मत कर बल्कि तेरी मर्जी पूर्ण हो..... का भाव रख। यह शरीर प्रकृति का है, पंचभूतों का है। मन और मन के विचार एवं तन के सम्बन्ध स्वप्नमात्र हैं। उन्हें बीतने दो, भैया ! ॐ शांति....ॐ शांति....ॐ....ॐ....

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रकार के विचार करके रुग्नावस्था का पूरा सदुपयोग करें, आपको खूब लाभ होगा। खान पान में सावधानी बरतें, पथ्य अपथ्य का ध्यान रखें, निद्रा-जागरण-विहार का ख्याल रखें और उपरोक्त प्रयोग करें तो आप शीघ्र स्वस्थ हो जायेंगे।
*परम पूज्य संत श्री आसाराम जी बापू*
*फलों के प्रयोग में सावधानीः* फल मरीजों के लिए हितकारी नहीं हैं। केला और अमरूद तो मरीजों के हित के बदले अहित ज्यादा करते हैं। खूब कफ बढ़ाते हैं। अनार व अंगूर के सिवाय दूसरे फल मरीजों को वैद्य से पूछकर ही खाने चाहिए।

----------

